# المختصر و الشيق و المفيد ... في عالم المقاولات و التشييد



## أنا معماري (6 أكتوبر 2014)

معلومات أنشائية ..... قد يحتاجها المعماري في حياته العملية


ساعات كتير....الواحد بيقبله معلومات كثيرة ...مفيدة للمعماري....كطالب... وفي التنفيذ و الأشراف...و في نقاشاته مع الأنشائي حول تصميم مبناه او الأختلاف بينهما .... في تعامله مع المقاولين و العماله

فأي معلومة سهلة و بسيطة و مفيدة ...حأضعها هنا...
وبرضه لو قدامك تفصيلة او معاومة مهمة ....ضعها هنا
ونتدرج كل يوم بمعلومة....او أكثر
فتابعونا

ولنبدء...بسم الله
​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أكتوبر 2014)

1



سؤال

لماذا نضع لفافات البلاستيك الشفاف تحت الخرسانة؟

وضع لفائف البلاستيك (النيلون) بالاسفل
يمنع التربة من امتصاص مياه الخرسانة
كما يحمي الخرسانة من الاختلاط بالتربة






المصدر
تاج المهندسين الاحرار

​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أكتوبر 2014)

2


سؤال 

لية بنستخدم كانات فى تسليح الاعمدة



عشان مقاومة اجهاد الانبعاج لان الاحمال التي تصل الى العمود يجب ان تظل ضمن العمود بشكل شاقولي
لتصل الى العمود السفلي و بالتالي يجب مقاومة المركب الافقي عن طريق الكانات
و يبقى المركب الشاقولي ليصل للعمود الذي بالدور الاسفل و بالتالي الكانة
تحافظ على الابعاد التصميمية لمقطع العمود مما يحافظ على المسافات
ووضعية التلسيح الرئيسي للعمود



الانبعاج و توزيع الاسياخ و بتشيل جزء من الحمل الراسى عن طريق الشد الافقى

[URL="http://s67.photobucket.com/user/mostafa104/media/mostafa104043/10471513_10204167919012495_5961597482112336937_n.jpg.html"]




المصدر
https://www.facebook.com/groups/NAZARASSEM/
جروب المكتبة الانشائية للمهندس المدنى



[/URL]​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أكتوبر 2014)

3




​


----------



## arch.jehad (7 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوع جميل فعلا المعماريين من الضروري جدا أن يلمو بمعلومات انشائية والعكس صحيح بالنسبة لمهندسي المدني .


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2014)

4




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2014)

5



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2014)

6


يجب قبل شدة النجاره للكمرات والاسقف يجب عمل نقاط ميزان شيرب
علي جميع العمدان بمزان خرطوم اذا لم يجد مساح من اجل استقامة الشدة وقاع الكمر
والتحكم في ارتفاع الدور



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2014)

7



معلومه في صوره ........... يستخدم الحديد المعزول او المدهون ايبوكسي
في الاساسات التي بها رطوبه ورشح مياه جوفيه





​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أكتوبر 2014)

8



معلومه في صوره ............ لا يجوز اشاير العمود داخل القاعدة الخرسانه 
بدون رجل زاويه







​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أكتوبر 2014)

9



‫#‏السلالم‬ المتحركه
- المعايير المعماريه للسلم المتحرك
- اسس التصميم
- مكونات السلم وطريق التركيب والصيانه

في المرفقات 
أو ...في الملف
http://www.gulfup.com/?fBJwEU










​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أكتوبر 2014)

10




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أكتوبر 2014)

11






​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أكتوبر 2014)

12



كم مقدار انخفاض مستوى صبه ارضيه الحمام عن مستوى صبه الغرف المجاوره؟



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أكتوبر 2014)

13

لا يفوتك...


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أكتوبر 2014)

14







​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أكتوبر 2014)

15

أيضا في المرفقات






​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أكتوبر 2014)

16







​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أكتوبر 2014)

17






​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أكتوبر 2014)

18










التعريف بالخامات : وحدات الجي آر سي ... GRC panels
ويمكنك مشاهدة هذا الفيديو لمعلومات اكثر
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3NfsUdw5pU
.
http://www.itqan-2010.com/

اضغط لايك وشير للتعريف بالخامات .
http://www.itqan-2010.com/
​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أكتوبر 2014)

19








التعريف بالخامات : الزجاج المحفور ... engraved glass panel
.
اضغط لايك وشير للتعريف بالخامات .
http://www.itqan-2010.com/​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أكتوبر 2014)

20




​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أكتوبر 2014)

21

4 صور
من الملتقي هنا... الهندسة المدنية






المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المهندس الصامت 


*بعد عزل البيتومين السائل على القواعد او الارضية او رقاب الاعمدة .. لماذا قد تستخدم المادة البلاستسكية الموضحة فى الصور لاحد المشاريع فى دولة قطر .؟؟؟*​











​*م. رزق حجاوي* 

بعد الانتهاء من اعمال العزل للاساسات او جدران البدروم بمادة الرولات البيتومينيةbituminous membrane يتم حمايتها بطبقة من الكارتونال حيث يتم تسخين اطراف الكارتونال او بواسطة اللاصق وتثبيتها على الرولات من اجل حمايتها اثناء الردم .. وتاتي الواح الكارتونال بعددة اللوان (السكنى ، الارزق ..) وكل لون له دلالة من حيث السماكة وقدرة التحمل على قوى الثقب punching shear
وللمزيد
http://www.cartonal.net/eng/​









​

​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

22


التصحيح بالتعليقات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

23


أفتكر يقصد الرائحة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

24




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

25



يفضل معها أيضا مراجعة تخاتات طبقات التشطيبات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

26





​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

27





​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

28






​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 أكتوبر 2014)

29





​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 أكتوبر 2014)

30







​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 أكتوبر 2014)

31





​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 أكتوبر 2014)

32





​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 أكتوبر 2014)

33





​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 أكتوبر 2014)

34






​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 أكتوبر 2014)

35

ملف رائع
لصور مراحل تنفيذ هنجر

https://www.sendspace.com/file/gy3jom

أو

http://www.gulfup.com/?3kqcq8




​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

36

أستلام أعمال التنفيذ
pdf بالمرفقات 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

37





​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

38





​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

39





​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

40





​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2014)

41







​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2014)

42











​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2014)

43





​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أكتوبر 2014)

44




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أكتوبر 2014)

45





​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أكتوبر 2014)

46




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أكتوبر 2014)

47





​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أكتوبر 2014)

48









​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أكتوبر 2014)

49








​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أكتوبر 2014)

50

منقول عن طريق 
م. Adel Alareef 

مباني ال steel ساعات بتشكل عبء علي فهمها و الأحساس بمكوناتها
ولكن تلك النوعيات من الفيديوهات
تحبب وتقرب لنا مفهوم
المباني الحديدية 

*Steel portal frame building*









​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أكتوبر 2014)

51







​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أكتوبر 2014)

52







​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أكتوبر 2014)

53







​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

54






​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

55






​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

56






​


----------



## مجاهد النهام (22 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2014)

مجاهد النهام قال:


> شكرا جزيلا



جزاك الله خير....


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2014)

57






​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2014)

58






​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2014)

59








​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2014)

60








​


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (23 أكتوبر 2014)

تحياتي من القدس الشريف
رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع ........................ بدون حدود
انصح الجميع بمشاهدته لان فيه من المعلومات المفيدة جدا جدا وطريقة التنفيذ الجيدة جدا والسهلة بتنفذها وخاصة الفيديوهات في المشاركة رقم " 15 " وكذلك المشاركة رقم " 18 " لطريقة العزل واجمالا الموضوع كله
نطلب رجاءا من الاعضاء الكرام بالمساهمة لافادة الجميع 
بارك الله فيك ومن ساهم معك وزادكم من علمه


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد القادر السلايم قال:


> تحياتي من القدس الشريف
> رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع ........................ بدون حدود
> انصح الجميع بمشاهدته لان فيه من المعلومات المفيدة جدا جدا
> نطلب رجاءا من الاعضاء الكرام بالمساهمة لافادة الجميع
> بارك الله فيك ومن ساهم معك وزادكم من علمه



جزاك الله خير....


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2014)

61





​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2014)

62









​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2014)

63










​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2014)

64


فيديو مميز .... [h=1]انظمة الصرف الصحى[/h]







​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2014)

65





​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

66






​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

67







​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

68






​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

69


أذا كانت الكتابة او الصورة مش واضحة
أضغط ctrl و + للتكبير
ctrl و - للتصغير






​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2014)

70






​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2014)

71






​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2014)

72






​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2014)

73


أذا كانت الكتابة او الصورة مش واضحة
أضغط ctrl و + للتكبير
ctrl و - للتصغير






​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2014)

74







​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2014)

75



أذا كانت الكتابة او الصورة مش واضحة
أضغط ctrl و + للتكبير
ctrl و - للتصغير





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

76






​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

77






​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

78







​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2014)

79





​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2014)

80

ما سبب ما حدث للمبني ؟!

الأراء أو التحليل














​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2014)

81






​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2014)

82









​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 نوفمبر 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 نوفمبر 2014)

83








​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 نوفمبر 2014)

84





​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 نوفمبر 2014)

85








​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 نوفمبر 2014)

86





​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 نوفمبر 2014)

87






​


----------



## ام بكر2 (8 نوفمبر 2014)

صور قيمة ... جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ام بكر2 (8 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكورين


----------



## أنا معماري (8 نوفمبر 2014)

ام بكر2 قال:


> صور قيمة ... جزاكم الله خير


الله يبارك لكي...


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2014)

88






​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2014)

89







​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 نوفمبر 2014)

90







​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2014)

91



استلام التلييس وتربيع الغرف للحصول على زاوية قائمة


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2014)

92






​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2014)

93





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2014)

94


رامب للبدروم تم استخدام الجزء المرتفع منه كخزان للمياه

فكرة حلوة....أستغلال المساحة كخزان







أذا كانت الكتابة او الصورة مش واضحة
أضغط ctrl و + للتكبير
ctrl و - للتصغير

​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 ديسمبر 2014)

95








أذا كانت الكتابة او الصورة مش واضحة
أضغط ctrl و + للتكبير
ctrl و - للتصغير

​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 ديسمبر 2014)

96









​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 ديسمبر 2014)

97



سؤال 
كم أدنى قطر للاسياخ الطوليه في الأعمدة










​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يناير 2015)

98


أذا كانت الكتابة او الصورة مش واضحة
أضغط ctrl و + للتكبير
ctrl و - للتصغير

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يناير 2015)

​


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (1 يناير 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (1 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا....
وبارك الله فيك أخي محمد وتقبل مني كل الود والإحترام....


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يناير 2015)

عاشـ الجنة ـق قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا....
> وبارك الله فيك أخي محمد وتقبل مني كل الود والإحترام....



الله يبارك لك....وسعيد بتشجيعك ودعمك لي ...


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2015)

99


----------



## أنا معماري (11 يناير 2015)

100








​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يناير 2015)

101






​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يناير 2015)

102

ما هو سبب الشروخ في المحارة ( اللياسة )









​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يناير 2015)

103








​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يناير 2015)

104


أداة الربط بين حديد التسليح ...


[URL=http://s1332.photobucket.com/user/sheir67/media/sheir67178/10418521_780347502059748_9004470979377317426_n_zps12974ae1.jpg.html]


[/URL]​


----------



## arch_hamada (29 يناير 2015)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مارس 2015)

105



تكسيات حوائط

​​

​


----------



## amr2021 (9 مارس 2015)

:20:


----------



## shams alafag (16 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أنا معماري (28 مارس 2015)

shams alafag قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


الله يبارك لك....


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2015)

106


الدق على الشده اثناء الصب منعا للتعشيش



​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2015)

107

معلومة في صوره ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, انواع الخرسانة كثير ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
السؤال ماهي مكونات الخرسانة البيضاء​​
الفرق الوحيد هو استخدام اسمنت ابيض بدلا من الاسود و بالنسبة للسعر فهي فعلا سعرها عالي جدا و بتستخدم في الاماكن اللي مش هيدخل عليها تشطيب مجرد بس بتتجلخ و تتلمع و ممكن لو حد دور علي صور ليها هيلاقيها بعد التلميع نفس منظر الرخام فالغرض الاساسي منها متعلق بالتشطيب ملهاش احتياج انشائي

الخرسانة البيضاء: هي نفس الخرسانه التقليده لكن إذا دخل فيها كسر الحجر أو الدقشوم محل الزلط. فتسمي خرسانه بيضاء


الدقشوم هو كسر الطوب الاحمر الناعم المحروق بتاع زمان يستخدم في الاسمنت العادي 

و كمان للعلم مش بازم الون الابيض في ايضافات بتصفر و احمر و الوان تانيه كتير 



​


----------



## e_hany90 (26 أبريل 2015)

يتم الوقوف في اي مكان حسب ظروف الشغل المتاحة مع ترك طول تماسك كافى حسب الكود . ف توسعة الحرم المكي نقف ف اي مكان حسب المتاح


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2015)

108


التكحيل
التكحيل فى المبانى الهدف تماسك طبقة اللياسة مع البلوك
جروب المكتبة الانشائية للمهندس المدنى



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2015)

109


ترميم عمود
بإستخدام الخرسانة المقذوفة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2015)

110


طرق مستخدمة بالخارج...للحفاظ علي المسافات
وتساوي كمية المونة
وعدم وقوعها في الفاصل

ماشاء الله دة بقى الشغل اللى يشرف
بعيدا بقى انة بيظبط المونة بالظبط على الطوب عشان الطوب يتشبع بيه
وفى نفس الوقت مش يحط بزيادة ومنها استهلاك زيادة ومنها مصاريف زيادة ...
بص على طريقة البناء نفسها مفيش سم .. 
وكدا بيوضح ان لما يكون فيه عامل بناء فاهم بيطلع الشغل بنسبة 95% سليم
ومظبوظ لان ببساطة البداية من عنده

​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

111


مراجعة استقامة توزيع قوائم الدرج الرخام
بأستخدام القدة الألمونيوم...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

112

الصورة لأولي....استلام الياسه تربيع زواية الغرف
الصورة الثانية....استلام اللياسه بالقده الامنيوم طول وعرض والافضل يكون 
في ميزان مياه علي القده الرائيسي

المفروض يتم استلام الزاويه مع البؤج وليس الان لان لو مش مظبوطه ما الحل ولكن لا مانع من التشييك

من صفحة ...المكتبة الانشائية للمهندس المدنىهناك صورة و معلومات مفيدة بالتعليقات comment







التأكد من تربيع الزواية ,, ثم التأكد من لياسة الحائط باالقدة الامنيوم
والافضل لا تقل طول القدة عن 3 متر في الحوائط الكبيره









في دول الخليج تسمي اللياسة حوائط اسمنتي ,, وفي مصر تسمي محاره او بياض اسمنتي
كما بالصورة....فوق الطوب



​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

113

الوصلات الميكانيكيه او ماتسمى بالكابلر ..
تستخدم فى حالتين :-
- للربط بين سيخين حديد من نفس القطر ويتم وصل حديد التسليح دون الحاجة لعمل الاوفر لاب او الاشاير وبيوفر بالحديد
- عندما يخطئ الحداد ويقص الحديد ولا يترك طول كافى للربط (الاشاير) ...



​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

114


ما اسم هذا النوع من التسليح و فيما يستخدم ؟
.
.
إسمه Wiremish ... تسليح خفيف
يستخدم فى تسليح الارضيات و اسفل ارضيات البلاط للارصفه







​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2015)

115



ماكينة لربط أسياخ الحديد


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2015)

116




السقف 
هعالج ازاي و ب ايه ؟
.
.
؟
سيكا توب افضل مادة معالجة لهذه المشاكل السطحية ﻻن اجهادها بيوصل 600 كيلوا جرام 
باﻻضافة لترابطها القوى بالخرسانة حتى ولو سماكتها وصلت 1 سم فتقوم بدورها

​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2015)

117


ماكينة ليزر لضبط منسوب الارضيات الخرسانية 
معاها جهاز توتال استيشن بتظبط الماكينة على المنسوب 
اللى عايزه فى الصب .. تستخدم فى ارضيات المصانع .. 

انا بستخدمها فى الصورة لعمل سكريد يتم لصق السيراميك فوقه مباشره ..
لذلك مطلوب ضبط منسوب الارضية الخرسانية جيدا .. 
وبعد ما الخرسانة تشك يتم تقطيع الفواصل بالليزر








​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2015)

118


مستويين تنفيذ بدون سند جوانب الحفر بينهما!؟
.
.
.
أعتقد لان التربه صخريه ومش محتاجه سند جوانب الحفر​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2015)

119


فريمات حديد...نصفي إسطوانة
لتثبت مع بعضهما...
لتشكل خرسانة .....لا تحتاج لتشطيب
أو يمكن تشطيبها....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2015)

120


المقاول المتذاكى
مكسل تشيل الرمل و تنزل الجاك لتحت !!!
متخافش يا مهندس انا مسئول عن الشدة ؟؟
المهندس / و ده اصرفها فين لما السقف ينهار ؟؟؟تحب اوقعلك يا مهندس على تقرير انى مسئول ؟؟لا اعمل اللى بقولك عليه و بس فاهم و لا اعيد تانىو فى هذه الحالة اكتب فى التقرير غير مسموح بالصب الا بعد اتمام الملاحظات و الحصول على اذن كتابى منا بذلك



​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2015)

121


من المشاهد المؤسفه فى التنفيذ
مصيبة قد تحدث للمبني مستقبلا.....​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2015)

122

أحدي الطرق...لعمل فتحات أورجانك في الحائط الخرساني....
بأستخدام أسطمبات مقاساتها من الرسومات...وشكلها من الفوم المقوي....
أو الفيبرجلاس....
سواء لخرسانة الداخل...والداخل











​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مايو 2015)

123


عندما نشاهد طريقة عمل الصنيعي ....الفني
سيمكنا من معرفة أستلام الأعمال
تقدير الوقت اللازم
تقدير ما يحتاجة العمل من أشخاص...سواء عمال صنعييه أو مساعدين
وربما تقدير الأدوات المستخدمة


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مايو 2015)

124


مواسير تمر بكمره
من الاخطاء الكثيرة المستخدمة...وخصوصا في الخليج

على فكره المهندس الصح لازم يلاقي حل لكل مشكله بمعنى 
أن أغلب الصرف بيبقي ف دول الخليج داخل الكمرات بالطريقه دي. 
ومش اختياري مكان الماسوره يعني لازم بقى يا تزود حديد ف المنطقه 
دي تكثف كانات تهتمك بدمك ومعالجةالخرسانة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مايو 2015)

125


طول الاشاره!!

من الردود:
زي الشاطر روح هات ايبوكسي ودريل وخرم وازرع اشاير جديده اذا ما كانش الشغل الباقي ستيل استركشر
.
.
دي رقاب اعمده .....القواعد باينه اهي يعني لسا فاضل جسور ارضيه و10 ارضيه و20 سم سراميك ... وحتى لو دور واحد الاشاير دي ما تنفعش . المفروض تخترق البلاطه و50 فاي على الاقل . وانا مش شايف انها بتحقق الشروط دي .



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 مايو 2015)

126


ممكن الصب بهذه الطريقه
.
.
.
برجاء رفض الصب بالجردل نهائيا و ذلك لحدوث انفصال حبيبي عند الصب من ارتفاع عالي و لأن الخرسانة المستخدمة تكون بها نسبة مياه عالية جدا لسهولة اخذها بالجردل مما يقلل من مقاومة الخرسانة.​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 مايو 2015)

127


الوافل سلاب
.
.
من التعليقات المهمة....
.

خليهم ينظفوا اثار الاسبراى من على الحديد بسرعة
.
.
البلوكات السوداء هذه فرم بلاستيكية يتم نزعها بعد الصب لتعطى شكل البلاطة الموضح من اسفل
.
.
تماما كما هى بلاطات hollow blocks اللي هو الطوب المفرغ او الهوردى كما يطلق عليه و الفارق هو ان الهوردى يبقى فيه البلوكات بعد الصب أما الوافل يتم نزع الفرم التى هى بمثابة البلوكات
.
.
استخداماته مثل سقف hollow blocks تمام يغطى مساحات واسعة و افضل منه لأنه يتم الإستغناء عن البلوك داخل السقف و بالتالى يصبح و زنه اخف و يغطى مساحات اوسع من الهوردى او hollow blocks
.
.
تسليحه مثل الهوردى تماما
.
.
زيه ... ولكن العصب أعمق والبلوكات يتم نزعها لتعطي شكل اجمل
.
.
الوافل سلاب تستخدم في حالة المساحات الكبيرة بين الاعمدة ... أما بالنسبة لقاعة المحاضرات فالسطح الداخلي يكون (مستوي) بميول معينة لعكس الصوت للمستمعين























​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 مايو 2015)

128


ركز فى العمود المشار اليه
.
.
من الردود....
أولا العمود السفلي مال نتيجة الوزن الخاطئ للعمود أو نتيجة ميل العمود أثناء الصب
بسبب ضعف التدعيم والتقوية وهذا ما ارجحه ،ثانيا كيف تم تجاهل هذا الميل وتم صب العمود العلوي فوقه ???!!!! 
على. الرغم أن الميل واضح جدا ،المشكلة الكبرى ان الانحراف
دا سبب لامركزية عالية الأحمال إللي فوق العمود السفلي وهذا ربما ينظر بانهيار هذا العمود والاعمده التي تعلوه
،والحل من وجهة نظري هو تكسير العمود العلوي والسفلي وإعادة الصب من جديد 
مع التأكيد على تحميل باكية العمودعلي شدة خشبية قبل التكسير حتى لا يحدث لها انهيار
.
.
أعتقد إن العامود لم يحدث له buckling حيث لا يوجد عليه أحمال غيروزنه طبعا. 
وطبعا لا داعى لتكسيره إلا إذا تعنت الإستشارى وطلب ذلك فلن يقف أمامه أحد وهذا حقه الطبيعى.
ولا توجد دواعى إنشائية ملحة لنحت الجزء الزائد إلا إذا أثر ذلك على فتجات الشبابيك. 
ولكن يتبقى سؤال هام هل تقاعس النجار ومهندس الموقع سيمر بغير حساب؟ أشك فى هذا 
والا أصبح الموضوع بدون رقابة وإهتمام وعلى الجميع الجلوس
فى المنزل وشرب الشاى ودمتم.



​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 مايو 2015)

129


معلومه في صوره ,,,,,,,,,,, تأسيس علب الكهرباء ,,,,,,,,,, اولا تحديد شيرب التشطيب ونقل النقاط الي منسوب علب وافياش والتليفزيون والانترنت لا يزيد الارتفاع عن 40,سم من منسوب تشطيب بلاط الارضية ,, وارتفاع مفاتيح الكهرباء لايزيد عن 1,30سم من منسوب سطح البلاط ,,,,,,,,, السؤال انت كيف يتم تحديد الشيرب في الدور منع من فرق مناسيب الابواب والاعمال الصحي والكهرباء وتفادي ارتفاعات في خرسانه السقف في بعض الاماكن من الدور

اجابة السؤال الشيرب يا اما من الصدفة بتاعت السلم او من بلاعة الحمام بعد اضافة سمك التشطيب فوقها . ​​العلب يجب أن تركب بعد الطرطشه والبؤج علشان نحترم وش البؤج يكون ماشي 
مع وش العلبة لكى لانحتاج إلى مسمار تطويل أو تكون العلبه عاليه عن المحاره​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 مايو 2015)

130




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 مايو 2015)

131



3000 ريال حتي 500 ريال
بدون طلقات ومسامير ومن اى وكيل لهيلتى




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 مايو 2015)

132








​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مايو 2015)

133


ترميم سقف....
.
.
احسنت..شد حيلك وورينا هتغطي الاسياخ دي ازاي..هل نظفت الصدأ...هل دهنتها ايبوكسي مانع للصدأ
.
.
هيغطى الاسياخ دى ازاى دى بسيطةعن طريق الخرسانة المقذوفة بس السؤال هل دخول السيخ 2 او 3سم فى الكمرة هيشل البلاطة ...؟
.
.
اكيد داخله مسافة اطول بنطة شنييور







​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مايو 2015)

134






​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مايو 2015)

135
​معالجة الاعمده
.
.
الخيش علشان يحتفظ بالمياه لاطول فتره ممكنه للمعالجه
والنايلون يمنع تبخر الماء من الخيش المبلول
وديه افضل معالجه للاعمده لمده اسبوع علي الاقل
.
.
الفائدة في حبس المياه على العمود لمنع التبخر السريع خاصة في المناطق الحارة و ذلك ليحافظ على درجة الحرارة المتولدة نتيجة التفاعل



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مايو 2015)

136


المشكلة نتيجة اية .؟؟؟
.
.
عدوم وجود بسكوت وهز
.
.
العمود ده لازم يتكسر ويعاد صبه
.
.
أيا كانت الأسباب ،، الأهم النتيجه وتجنب خطر شد السقف علي الوضع ده



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مايو 2015)

137


ليه صب الاعمده بعد اعمال المبنى غير مقبول
الأسباب....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مايو 2015)

138


سلم سن المنشار



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مايو 2015)

139


الخرسانة المقزوفة بحمامات السباحة













​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مايو 2015)

140


لتحميل الصورة بجودة افضل

https://www.mediafire.com/?bi5gzylrzc87180



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مايو 2015)

141


أعمال معدنية لسور حديقة طول السور 2كيلو
.
.
تكلفة المتر الطولى كام
.
.
علي حسب كل شركة وسعره بس الشركة الا بتنفذه واخده بـ150ريال توريد وتركيب أعمال معدنية
(شبك امريكى للسور )
حسب ماهو موجود بالمخططات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مايو 2015)

142

للمهندس المصمم والمنفذ.
شارك برأيك :-
ما فائدة وضع هذا السيخ فى سطح الخرسانة العادية ؟
وما اسمه العلمى ؟
وما طريقة تصميمه ؟
.
.
عندما تصبح طبقة الخرسانة العادية تحت اللبشة سميكة بما يزيد عن 20 سم
ولتأمين التمسك بين الخرسانة المسلحة والعادية توضع اسياخ قطر 12 مم بمسافة 80-120 سم

ويفضل ان تكون متناوبة التوضع كي لاتعيق فرش شبكة الأسياخ السفلية والعلوية
وغالبا" مايستفاد من هذه الطريقة عند الترب الضعيفة ولمباني عالية حيث يستبدل الاحلال بالخرسانة العادية مما يجعلها تساهم بشكل واضح في توزيع الضغوط وتخفيف تأثيرها على التربة



​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مايو 2015)

143


م.حسن فؤاد...
Book matching ما هو ال 
هى طريقه تجميع العروق في الرخام او الاخشاب الطبيعيه _

من المعروف ان الرخام يخرج من المحجر عباره عن مكعبات تصل ابعادها احيانا الى 2×2×3متر
يتم نشرها الى طاولات سمك 2 سم 

عندما نريد عمل ما يسمى عند المقاولين بالبؤجه من عروق الرخام الطبيعيه يتم اختيار 4 طاولات او طاولتين حسب الشكل المراد تنفيذه على ان تكون هذه الطاولات على التوالى في التسلسل 

بمعني لو بلوك الرخام تم نشره الى 40 طاوله
يتم اختيار طاولات رقم 4و5و6و7 او طاولات رقم 22و23و24و25 
ثم يتم ثقل وتلميع طاولتين على الوش وطاولتين على الظهر وعند التركيب ال 4 طاولات 
يظهر شكل التجميع يكون مركزه تلاقى ذوايا ال4 طاولات

ملحوظة : البوك ماتشينج او book matching هو عبارة عن مطابقة لسطحين من الخشب او الرخام لاعطاء احساس الكتاب المفتوح



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مايو 2015)

144


م. حسن فؤاد

فيديو يوضح طريقه# رسم البيضاوى #فى مواقع التنفيذ

للشكل البيضاوى استخدامات كتيره سواء فى الاسقف او فى اللاند سكيب او تربيزه اجتماعات او حشوه باب او فتحه سقف فى منطقه دبل هايت بالمنى .....وده فديو مبسط لطريقه رسم الشكل البيضاوى فى مواقع التنفيذ


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

145




مشروع و مادة....

وحدات بانوهات خرسانة جاهزة...مكررة
Concrete - Nieto Sobejano Arquitectos. Contemporary Art Centre Cَrdoba



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

146




الضفدعة.....الموقع​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

147


مادة و مشروع...

3مم ألواح ألومونيوم مؤكسده...
مركبة في بانوه ويمكن تغيير إتجاهها الي 4 أتجاهات
لتعطي إضاءة و ظلال مختلفة.....3 mm anodised aluminium sheet panels - ALLIES & MORISSON. Detail of Arundel Gate car park in central Sheffield. Designed using one style of rainscreen panel that can be orientated in 4 configurations creatint differing textures of shadow & light




​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

148


معالجة الاعمده
.
.
الخيش علشان يحتفظ بالمياه لاطول فتره ممكنه للمعالجه
والنايلون يمنع تبخر الماء من الخيش المبلول
وديه افضل معالجه للاعمده لمده اسبوع علي الاقل
.
.
الفائدة في حبس المياه على العمود لمنع التبخر السريع خاصة في المناطق الحارة و ذلك ليحافظ على درجة الحرارة المتولدة نتيجة التفاعل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

149



م. Mostafa Mohamed...
التثبيت بالرخام من الجنب و أعلي



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

150




م.احمد ابراهيم
اختبار المكعبات الخرسانيه
ابعاد المكعب 15*15*15 سم
لابد من تنظيف المكعب قبل استخدامه
يتم اخذ 6 مكعبات لكل 100 م3 خرسانه
يتم اخذ 6 مكعبات عن كل يوم صب اذا قلت الكميه عن 100 م3 خرسانه
يتم تكسير 3 مكعبات بعد 7 ايام من تاريخ الصب و لابد من تحقيق 75% من مقاومة الخرسانه
يتم تكسير المكعبات الثلاثه الآخرى بعد 28 يوم من تاريخ الصب و لابد من تحقيق 100% من مقاومة الخرسانه
اذا فشلت المكعبات بعد 28 يوم من تاريخ الصب يجرى اختبار الكور تست بعد 56 يوم من تاريخ الصب
اذا فشل اختبار الكور تست لابد من حلول تصميميه
اذا فشلت الحلول التصميميه يزال الجزء المصبوب





​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

151




​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

152



ركز جيدا فى طريقة الصب
.
.
لا طريقة غلط طبعا هيحدث انفصال حبيبي والمفروض يبقي فية مزراب
المزراب يكون ميله 1/2 والبراويطه تكون تحت تاخر منه وتوزع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

153



لى البامب رأسى
.
.
أولآ : لا يوجد بأمب أفقي في حاله الخرسانه المسلحه للسقوفات
#‏فقط في حاله الخرسانه الرغويه #‏أو الخرسانه المقذوفه 

.ثانيآ : البامب الرأسي يساعد في عمليه طرد جزئيات الهواء داخل الخلطه 
#‏أيضآيمثل دمك ذاتي للخرسانه .. 
(و الله أعلم) سؤالك رائع l






​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

154





​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

155




استلام الشدات
مراجعة التقويات و المحاور و الوزنات و المناسيب



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

156



دهان علي الطوب مباشرا.....
ون شوت من كيم ارت بدون محاره للوجهات 
نتشرف بحضرتك للتعارف علی منتج الون شوت هو جيل جديد من عالم الدهانات هو منتج علی الطوب مباشر بدون محاره 
1- اسهل فی عمليه الفرد 
2-اسرع فی الوقت 
3-توفير كبير بمقارنه المحاره والضهاره (الفطيسه)
4-توفير 2 سكينه معجون 
5-لا يحتاج الا المياه فقط 

6-نفس مصنعيه المحاره التقليديه 
7-خفيف علی المبانی 
8-يتميز بالالوان وهو ليس الابيض فقط لانه (جميع الالوان الفواتح )
9-بديل الاسمنت والرمله و الضهاره و الفطيسه و المصيص 
10-منتج علی الطوب مباشر وداعآ للمحاره التقليديه 

11-المنتج متوفر لجميع المحافظات 
12-ضمان علی المنتج 3 سنوات من كيم ارت للدهانات 
13-توفير جهد كبير للصنايعی و للعميل 
14-وهو داخلی للشقق والمناور والسلالم 
15-وخارجی للوجهات المبانی 

16-عازل للرطوبه _عازل للحراره _عازل للصوت الی حد ما 
17-توفير 50 % عند المحاره والضهاره والتشوين والمصناعيه 
18-ون شوت هو المستقبل ويوجد تسهيل كبير للمشاريع المبانی (حكوميه _خاص) 
19-هو انتاج مصری وجميع الخامات مصريه 
وهو منتج فخر مصر لانه اول مره فی الشرق الاوسط ينفذ فی مصر وبشباب مصر .

ونشكر كل شخص محترم يساعد فی اظهار هذا المنتج للنور ونحن نستخدم ابسط وسائل الدعايه والاعلان 
للاستفسار برجاء الاتصال علی الارقام ( المصنع ) /01227775670 
0101 406 6878
01144511361
معدل فرد الطن 90 . 100 م مربع


https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1579106662372516
الصفحه الرسمية للشركه











​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

157


مدة فك الشدات
العناصر الرأسيه ( رقاب اعمده و اعمده و حوائط و جوانب القواعد و جوانب اللبشه )
يتم الفك في اليوم التالى للصب ( يفضل بعد 48 ساعه )
السقف و الكمرات
ضعف البحر الأصغر + يومان
من ( 7 الى 28 يوم )
الكابولى
4 أضعاف البروز + يومان
من ( 7 الى 28 يوم )





​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

158

#‏الهزاز

جهاز يستخدم لدمك الخرسانه و تفريغ جزيئات الهواء . 
كما يجب مراعاة بعض النقاط عند إستخدام الهزاز 

و هي:- أولآ: وضعيه الهزاز لابد أن تكون
#‏رأسية
. 
ثانيآ: مده الدمك لا تزيد عن 7 sec ، لان زياده الهز تؤدي إلي إنفصال حبيبي .
ثالثآ: عدم ملامسه رأس الهزاز لأعمال الحداده و النجاره لأن ذلك يؤدي إلي تلف الهزاز ..!



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

159


صب فرشة نظافه
.
.
المفروض تتحط طبقة من النايلون أو البلاستيك علشان التربة ما تمتصش الميه بتاع الخرسانة
.
.
الأفضل يتعمل بؤج موزونة بميزان القامة علشان يتقد ويتساوي عليها منسوب خرسانة النضافة
للمحافظة علي إستواء المنسوب



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

160


عدم عزل الحمامات بصورة جيدة
تكون النتيجة تهريب المياه و حدوث صدأ لحديد التسليح
.
.
بسبب وصول الرطوبة إلى الحديد من الفراغات في الخرسانة يفضل العزل أما بالقار أو بمواد أخرى مثل kimapoxy
.
.
وما الحل؟
الحل انه تنزل كل اللي يقع بسهوله من الخرسانه وتكشف الحديد 
وتصنفره كويس جدااا بالرماله (الفرشاه السلك مش هتكون مجديه في الحاله دي )))
وبعدها ادهن ايبوكسي كويس ثم اعمل خرسانه بسن صغير صفر 
وضيف عليها اديبوند من انتاج الكيماويات الحديثه وابدء ضخ خرسانه الي ان يكتمل للغطاء الخرسانه 

وقبل كل دا يهد تشطيب الحمام ويعزله كويس بالخيش ويرفعه 15 سم من كل جانب ..
بس لو الحديد غير قابل لتحمل اي احمال يعني الصدء وصله حتي المركز وقل قطره بمقدار واضح 
في الحالة دي هتنزل البلاطه افضل 
وتصبها تاني مع عمل تسليح جديد شبكه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

161




صب اللبشه العاديه
صب فرشة نظافه
.
.
لو عاوز تحافظ ع المنسوب لازم تعمل بؤج في الأرض موزونة بميزن القامة زي كدا









​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

162




خطا ...
انه يتعمل قواعد مسلحة ع تربة طينية فيها مية.
هو خطء في شغل الأهالي....وممكن يسبب سقوط المبني عند التعليه زيادة الأدوار مستقبلا....
.
.
لازم يتم الحفر حتى الوصول إلى التربة الثابتة وإذا لم توجد يتم الإحلال ...
.
.
المالك كان عايز يوفر عايز يعمل قواعد مسلحة ع تربة طينية مباشرة من غير احلال ومن غير زفرة او خرسانة عادية
.
.
الصح يتم عمل جسات للتربه وعلى تقرير التربه يتم حديد عمق التاسيس وقدره تحمل التربه (bearing capacity ) فمن الوارد ان يتم التاسيس على طبقات ردم او تكون طبقه التربه ضعيفه وهنا تاتي المشكله عاوزين ننشر العمل الهندسي الصحيح فكم تساوي سعر الجسه بجانب المبنى اذا حدثت مشكله واذا اصر المالك على ذلك فهذا يدل على التخلف الذي تعيشه مصر في شتى المجالات
.
.










​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يونيو 2015)

163


مشكلة لابد من علاجها

التفريغ بكامل ابعاد العمود و بعمق الرقبة
العلاج ؟؟
1 - لابد من تدعيم السقف كامل فى المنطقة المحيطة بالعمود
2 - عدم البدء فى اى اعمال اعلى السقف الا بعد اتمام المعالجة
3 - تفريع المنطقة المشار اليها بالكامل مع عدم احداث اى ضرر بحديد التسليح
4 - معالجة و دهان حديد التسليح بمادة لمقاومة الصدأ
5 - استخدام مادة من انتاج احد الشركات المعروفة مثل فوسرك او سيكا او DCP على ان تحتوى المادة على سن صغير micro concrete
6 - طريقة التنفيذ فى الموقع تعتمد على مدى امكانية استخدام الماده سواء بعمل فتحة فى السقف او استخدام مضخة للحقن او ....
لا خير فى كاتم العلم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يونيو 2015)

164



9 صور

طريقة لاعمار غزة...أو صحراء مصر....أو الدول العربية النامية.....

فيمكن أن تستخدم في الأراض الصحراوية و المدن الجديدة...والأراضي رخيصة السعر....و الإستراحات....و المصايف في الصفوف البعيدة بعد المدن السياحية علي البحر.....و مخازن الغلال....وغيره...
بأستخدام أكياس البلاستيك ...والرمال....

وهي أفضل من فكرة بلاستيك المياة المعدنية و الرمال.....

نريد أن نسمع قريبا عن عشر شباب مهندسين...أشتروا قطعة أرض بسعر رخيص....وأقاموا الفكرة بمنطقة ما....أو تناقشوا بها وقرروا التنفيذ....فأرسلوا لنا التفاصيل و الصور أو حتي التخطيط....والتنفيذ....

أو قام معماري أخر بتصميم ودماج طراز حسن فتحي مع تلك الفكرة و تطويرها...
دي ممكن تكون مصدر رزق .....لمجموعة أو فريق عمل.....لو أشتروا قطعة أرض في الساحل الشمالي....علي شمال الطريق....بتكون أرض سعرها رخيص...أو أي مكان أخر مناسب.....ويتم بناء عدة مباني زي دي....وبيعها حتحقق لهم مكاسب جيدة....

نترككم مع القصة ....

كان مخيمات غزة تعاني من المطر و الرياح....
حتي قرأء مهندس معماري ....عن جائرة الأغاخان لمهندس معماري أيراني عمل فكرة البناء بالرمال....
وقام المعماري الإيراني....بعمل نماذج تصميم لبيوت من أكياس الرمال...
وبين كل صف و أخر يضع أسلاك شائكة للربط بينها...كما تفعل المونة مع الطوب....
ويكتمل البناء بقبة أو قبو، 

ويمكن تنويع المبني 
بإضافة حجرة دائرية إلي حجرة أخري وإقامة تكوينات متناغمة،
وأثبتت كفاءة حرارية عالية، وقدرة إنشائية عالية. 

وفي حالات معينة، يمكن أن تضاف طبقة من الطين والحصي
علي الحوائط المكونة من هذه الأكياس الرملية، بروابطها 
من الأسلاك الشائكة إذا أريد تحويل «المأوي» إلي «مسكن».

الغريب...انه مقاوم للزلازل و الأعاصير و الامطار و الحريق...
ورخيص السعر ويمكن للساكنيين ينفذوه بأنفسهم....
وكذلك يمكن كسوته من الخارج بالطين وكذلك من الداخل ويمكن الطلاء بالجير والماء كما هو الحال قديما مع المبانى التى بنيت بالطوب اللبن اوحتى بالجبس والمصيص ...

وقال....نستطيع بناء منزل يتكون من غرفتين وصالة وحمام فى 24 ساعة فى حالة توافر المجهود وعدد من المخلصين من الشباب
منقول...مع التعديل.....




















وكذلك يمكن كسوته من الخارج بالطين وكذلك من الداخل ويمكن الطلاء بالجير والماء 
كما هو الحال قديما مع المبانى التى بنيت بالطوب اللبن اوحتى بالجبس والمصيص ...















تم فرش الارضية ودكها جيدا بالرم وعمل مواسير حديد هى مركز الدوائر وكذلك ترون اتساع الغرف فقد يتراوع قطرها ما بين 3 الى 4 متر ويعتمد بالدرجة الاول على مدى الرصات الاولى وتسويتها ووزنها جيدا وكذلك دمك الاكياس جيدا حتى لا تنزلق الطبقات الاخرى التالية ويمكن استخدام الطين كمادة ربط ولحام بديلا عن الاسمنت ولعلم الجميع ان الاسمنت اصلا من مشتقات التربة .







​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يونيو 2015)

165


الارضيات الايبوكسيه بعد الانتهاء من الارضيات الخرسانيه
.
.
ده دهان يا جماعة بعد صب الخرسانة الارضية وتسويتها بالهليكوبتر ! وله اسماء كتير من شركات كتير , أنا استخدمت منها شخصيا من شركة يوتن وكان قوي جدا ومتحمل جدا بس غالي جدا !! كانت العبوة ال 4 لتر تقريبا بحوالي 500 جنيه !! من سنتين !! مش عارف بكام دلوقتي ,, وممكن اضافة مادة اسمها ( هاردنر) بعدها لزيادة الصلابة والصقل !
.
.
خطوات دهان الايبوكسي خطوات العمل 1 -يتم عمل ميزانيه للسطح وذلك لتسويه السطح 2- يتم عمل معجون خاص في الاماكن المنخفضه 3-عمل surface preparation للسطح 4- يتم دهان طبقه من ماده الايبوكسي بالروله ويتم التلقيط بالمعجون 5-يتم دهان الوجه الاخير من ماده الايبوكس تاتي في ثلاث مكونات (color+hardener+base )
.
.
كلام ممتاز -- ءاسمحوا لي أضيف الآتي : ( epoxy coating ) عباره عن جزء epoxide وا جزء polymine hardener عموما بيستعمل في تغطية أراضي الجراجات ( garages ) لانه بيحمي الخرسانه من ال ( chipping) و الكيماويات وا ال ( stain ) وا يعتبر ( anti- dust ) لانه بيعمل كا ( sealer ) للأرض الخرسانيه وا يعتبر طبقه عازله للرطوبة زايد ءان منظره نضيف وجميل . ممكن ترش عليه ( flakes) علشان يدي منظر اجمل وا ممكن تضيف عليه حصي صغير علشان يعطيله ( anti- skid) يمنع الزحلقة
.
.
يجب استخدام مادة السلير لكشف عيوب الاراضيه ومعالجتها قبل البدء ف مرحله الايبوكسى



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 يونيو 2015)

166


الفرق بين البيتومين المؤكسد الساخن والبيتومين العادى 
التعرف علية بالموقع
البيتومين المؤكسد يتم توريدة فى شكاير أو براميل أما العادى فيتم توريدة فى براميل فقط 
البيتومين المؤكسد لة سطح مزجج ولامع ولونة اسود داكن وفى الغالب يتلاحظ بة تشققات وعند الضغط علية بالاصبع يعود الى الاستواء مرة اخرى وعند تسخينة لايتصاعد منة دخان اسود مثل العادى والعادى لونة غير داكن وأقل صلابة والتصاقة اضعف من المؤكسد
البيومين المؤكسد يتم تكسيرة ويكون على شكل قطع ذات حواف حادة مثل الزجاج تماما أما العادى فهو لين لا يتكسر 
- البيتومين المؤكسد صلب له قوام شبه زجاجي غير سائل و انما متماسك و عندما يتم استخدامه بالدهان على الساخن يتماسك على الخرسانة بعد دقائق من الدهان و تستطيع أن تجلس عليه بدون أن يلصق بملابسك !! أما الغير مؤكسد فتجده متماسكا نسبيا على السطح فقط مع وجود سيوله في قوامه
بعد تمام الدهان علي الحوائط او الارضيات والتعرض لحرارة الشمس فإن ظل صلبا بدون حدوث تسييل فهو مؤكسد اما اذا حدث تسييل فهو عادى

الأختبارات
الأول 
الاختبارات التى تتم لمعرفة اذا كان البيتومين مؤكسد او لا 
أن يتم اخذ قطعة صغيرة من البيومين ومحاولة تكويرها ( جعلها على شكل كورة صغيرة ) بوضعها بين يديك والتكوير واللف اذا تشكلت على شكل كورة فهذا بيتومين عادى .. اما اذا لم تتشكل على شكل كورة فهذا بيتومين مؤكسد 
الثانى : 
خذ قطعة من البيتومين وحاول تكسيرها بألة حادة فإذا تكسرت مثل الزجاج فهو مؤكسد واذا تشكلت فهو عادى 
الثالث
الاختبار الاكثر تأكيدا : بعد تسخين البيتومين الى درجة الحرارة المطلوبة يتم اخذ عينه من البيتومين السائل ويتم سكبها داخل اناء به ماء ويتم تجميع العينة داخل الماء وتشكيلها الى قطعه واحدة ومن ثم ملاحظة شكل الماء 
اذا ترك البيومين اى اثر او اى لون او اى علامة بالماء فهذا بيتومين عادى
اما اذا لم يؤثر على لون وشكل الماء فهذا بكل تأكيد بيتومين مؤكسد
الرابع 
بعد الدهان على السطح ويترك ليبرد اذا وجد ان البيتومين يأخذ الحالة السائلة فهو بيتومين عادى 
اذا وضعت يدك علية وترك اثرا فهو بيتو مين عادى 
اذا تصلب السطح فى وقت بسيط ولم يترك اى اثر عند لمسة باليد فهذا بيتومين مؤكسد

طرق الغش
للاسف في بعض الاحيان يلجأ بائعو العزل الي الغش لتحقيق الربح الحرام وذلك بالطرق الاتية :- 
بالبيتومين العادة ثم وضع طبقة سطحية بسمك حوالي 5 سم للإيهام بأنة مؤكسد عند الفحص الظاهري للعبوات وللتغلب علي ذلك يتم غرس سيخ ثم بعد ذلك نضغط عليها باليد فاذا نفذت بمقاومه ضعيفة بعد نفاذ السيخ لمسافه حوالي 10 سم كان هذا دليلا علي وقوع غش علي السطح

يعمد البعض الي وضع بعض الزيوت المعدنية مثل الزيوت القديمة للسيارات في اسفل العبوات لتختلط بالبيتومين بعد انصهارة وتعطي لونا اسودا عند الدهان- تسخين البيتومين ووضع رمل بداخلة ممكن نصف الارتفاع ليزيد الوزن ولا يمكن التعرف على ذلك الا بعد التسخين- اثناء العمل بالموقع لا يسمح نهائيا بإضافة اى مواد للبيتومين سواء العادى او المؤكسد لتسهيل عملية الفرد ولزيادة الكمية مثل الجاز وخلافة والذي يعمل على تسهيل التقليب والفرد



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

167


ايه اقصى ارتفاع للبناء بالطوب فى يوم واحد
.
.
دي كانت الأراء المهمة في النقاش:
أقصى إرتفاع حسب الكود هو 2 م تمنع حدوث تكريش أو ميل في الحائط 
و يتم عمل طرف رباط أو سكينه عند أول و آخر المدماك ﻹستقبال باقي المباني تاني يوم
.
.
الصف الواحد من البلك اسمه مدماك
.
.
الجدار لازم يجى على مرتين اللى بيتراوح فى رنج من 3الى 4 متر 
وبتختلف حسب الباكيه نفسها وطبيعة البناء
.
.
في المبني داخل البناء بيقفل الجدار وخاصه لو بلك اما في الاسوار علشان الهوا وعلشان
بعض الاعمده بتتقفل علي المباني ف 7 مداميك كفايه ويكمل تاني يوم






8 مدماك او 8 صفوف بيكون ارتفاعهم تقريبا من 165 الى. 170 سم. الصوره من اعنالى







​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

168


أنواع قطاعات الخرسانة سابقة التصنيع وسابقة الاجهاد المعروفة.......​​











​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

169




أنواع الوصلات الحديدية بالأعمدة الحديدية...
أحتفظ بالصورة علي جهازك...حتي يمكن عمل zoom لها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

170


أحدي طرق تصميم ....
لحل صالة 12 *12 متر بفتحة فى المنتصف
.
.
اوﻻ الفتحه الجسر المقلوب واعمدة الفتحه المزروعه ﻻتوجد ثانيا يفضل ان تكون اﻻعصاب الخارجيه 
موازية للجسور الرئيسيه ثالثا سماكة اﻻعمده ضعيفه ﻻن في عزوم قويه على اﻻعمده
.
.
ممكن عمل السقف ووفل اسلاب لتخفيف الأوزان...
.
.
باشمهندس رسم اللوحة جميل ورائع لكن للأسف مش هوه ده الشكل اللى ح نشوفه فى الطبيعة 
وأعتقد أنك تملك من الأفكار ماهو أفضل من اللجؤ إلى حل الهوردى لأسباب كثيرة أبسطها 
أن الكمرات ال 45*140 شغلت ما يزيد على 40 % من مسطح السقفب
بخلاف الكمرات ال 30*80 وهذا يعنى ان هذه الكمرات وحدها تغطى السقف بخرسانة سمكها يزيد عن 25 سم
بخلاف أننا لو رسمنا الاعصاب وقوالب الهوردى على الافقى لاكتشفنا أن حدود الكمرات أصبحت مسننة
لأننا لن نستطيع وضع ما هو أقل من قالب هوردى وسنضطر إلى صبه خرسانة بكامل الإرتفاع
وهذا هو السبب الرئيسى الذى جعل كثير من الزملاء يفضلون أن تكون الأعصاب موازية للكمرات ... 

بصراحة كده يعنى سقف ثقيل كما اللبشة المسلحة وكنت أفضل أن تلجاء إلى حل البنلد بيم متفادية 
فتحة النصف أو فرنديل جردر أو فريمات (عدد 2 فريم فى اتجاه x أوy حول الفتحة تحمل كمرات ثانوية)
خاصة أنه من المفهوم أنها صالة لا يعلوها شيئ. ... تحياتى



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

171


ركز فى عتب النجاره المعماريه
.
.
الرفرفه لازم تكون ف كل اتجاه مش اقل من ربع طول العتبه او خمس طول العتبه كحد ادنى لكن ف الصوره مفيش رفرفه خالص تقريبا العتبه مش هتحمل ومعرضه للانهيار وده بيسمى مسافة الركوب
.
.
اعتاب جاهزة الصب بيتم شراءها من موردي المون ، لكن التي بالصورة يبدو انها ليست على استقامه واحدة ، مبحرة في الوسط ، والله اعلم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

172


تمرير خراطيم الكهرباء خلال الاعمدة . مرفوض
.
.
الحل فادي المرور بداخل العمود حتي لو عملت الخرطوم بانحناء يمين او شمال من خارج العمود
.
.
عامة عند توزيع الخراطيم فى اى جزء انشائى لا يتم تجميعها كحزمة واحدة متلاصقة و انما يترك مسافات بين المواسير تسمح بمرور الخرسانه وتغليف المواسير - لا تقل هذه المسافة عن 5سم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

173


حديد كمرتين
.
.
وضعية الحديد صحيحة حيث أن الجسر الرئيسي يجب أن يكون حامل للجسر الثانوي أو الفرعي و بالتالي حديد الثانوي يجب أن يركب على حديد الرئيسي، و لكن في حال كون العمل منتهي في الصورة فهناك نقص في الأساور أو الكانات لحديد الجسر الثانوي عند عقدة الاتصال بينهما و في بداية الجائز الثانوي.
.
.
ياباشا الحمل بتاع الكمره ممكن الخرسانه تشيله مفيش مشكله اولا بيكون غالبيه الحمل ضغط و بعدين انت بتعامل قطاع الكمره كوحده متكامله خرسانه مع حديد بمعني ان سواء انا حملت حديد الثانويه فوق حديد الرئيسيه او تحته الكمره الرئيسيه هتشيل
.
.
اهم حاجه الحديد السفلي الي فيه tension
يبقا بتاع الكمرة الرئيسيه تحت الثانويةالعلوي مش هتفرق كتير compression area
.
.
حديد الكمرة المتشالة لازم يوصل لنهاية عرض الكمرة الشايلة



​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

174


شايف تجليد السلم ده ازاى
.
.
يتم تقسيم أرتفاع الدرج....من منسوب تشطيب الدور...للدور الأخر الأعلي...علي أن يقسم الأرتفاع بالتساوي علي عدد القوائم للدرج....(القائمة هنا لونها بني....والنائمة رخام بيج فاتح)
.
.
تجليد السلم دائما من تحت لفوق وضبط المنسوب بيكون قبل تقطيع القوائم بحيث يتم تقسيط القوائم صحيخ لتنهي السلم عند المنسوب الصحيح بس من فوق لتحت اول مره اسمع عنها وبعدين كمان القائم دائما بيركب على النائمة فازاي يركب من فوق لتحت اللي بيقول كده يراريت يراجع نفسه تاني
.
.
التركيب صحيح بس لازم يتشد خيط على ميول السلم ملامس لخط الانوف لضمان ضبط مقاس عرض الدرجة فى القلبة
.
.
المفروض يتم عمل طبقة حماية من الجبس على السلم لحين الانتهاء منه
.
.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

175



انا عاوز اعرف حالا دا ايه لا مؤاخذه دا ازاى
.
.
الموضوع ده عادي جدا و بيحصل كتير في الخليج
طالما الحجم اللي فيه الماسورة زيادة عن حجم العمود الفعلي ( المحسوب) و زيادة مقدارها مساحة مقطع الماسورة مفيش منها خوف و لا قلق و لا اي مشكلة
و انا اول مرة شوفتها قومت الدنيا و قلبتها لغاية ما كلمني مهندس كبير و من انجح المدراء اللي قابلتهم في حياتي و اقنعني بيها و لما قولتله علي موضوع الصيانة للماسورة قالي مش هتحتاج تصاين لان اثناء صب الخرسانة طالما مهزوزة كويس الخرسانة هتبقي زي الفير فيس حول الماسورة نتيجة نعومة سطح الماسورة و هتعمل كمان زي طبقة عازلة حول الماسورة
.
.
أيه وضع العمود ده ممكن يكون شمعه فقط انه يدفن فيه الماسوره وليس عليه اى احمال ونزلت قبل كداا موقع كان فيه كذا وحده كده وليس عليهم اى احمال نهائى ديكور فقط .
.
.





​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

176


مين قال ان الخرسانه سرها باتع ..... اكيد حلوانى
.
.
هو فعﻻ عيب كانات 
بس ممكن يكون عيب تربيط الكانات ف وقعت كلها تحت
.
.
شكل الانهيار ده بالتأكيد نتج عن زلزال 
لكن واضح أن التسليح كان غير سليم و مفيش تكثيف للكانات عن منطقة تقابل الكمرات مع الاعمدة و بالتالي الوصلة كانت brittle 
و لم تسمح بتكوين plastic hinge



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

177


ايه اقصى عدد اوجه لدهان الاساسات بيتومين مؤكسد على البارد او الساخن
.
.
في الاتجاة الطولي و العرضي و القطري
3 أوجه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

178

م.حسن فؤاد
هل يوجد ماد اسمها دراى ميكس او سافيتو او جرفاياتو ؟
لا توجد ماده بهذه الاسماء ولكنها اسماء شركات تقوم بانتاج المونه الاسمنتيه الملونه وده اسمها المتعارف عليه بين الاستشاريين والمهندسين و لكن المقاولين يطلقون عليها (ماده) 
.
وهذه المونه الاسمنتيه الملونه تتكون من الاسمنت الابيض فى معظم الالوان واكاسيد للتلوين ورمل ناعم نقى وحصوه من 1 مم الى 3 مم وهى جيده للاستخدام الخرجى للوجهات لتحملها العوامل الجويه وبها مسامات تجعلها تتحمل الرطوبه الداخليه بخلاف الدهانات البلاستيكية
.
هذه الماده تأتى من المصنع جافه فى شكاير 25 كيلو ويضاف عليها الماء فقط 
الشيكاره تكفى لتغطيه من 8 الى 10 متر مربع 
.
يتم فردها على المحاره( بعد رشها جيدا بالماء) بالبروه ثم تسويتها بما يسمى الفورطاسه فى اتجاه واحد فقط من اعلى الى اسفل ويمنع التسويه الدائريه او العرضيه
يوجد منها خشن وناعم حسب الرغبه 
.
سعر الطن من 1400 ج الى 1800 حسب اللون المطلوب وكميه الاكاسيد المضافه






















​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

179


ميزة الشغل اللى بالصورة
دايما بيخلى لسانك عامر بالاستغفار
.
.
الله المستعان / لابد من ربط كل اشاره طالعه مع السيخ الجديد علشان نقل الاحمال وكمان لازم تكون المسافات البينيه بين الاسياخ متساويه علشان كدا احنا بنفضل نعمل كانه بعيون كل واحد متر علشان نحافظ علي تقسيط الاسياخ وراسية الاشاره



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

180



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

181




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

بناي ذكي....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

182


فيديو 1...لطريقة البناء بأكياس الرمال....أو 
Earthbag






​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

183


ورشة تصنيع دكتات التكييف الصاج بالموقع
.
.
هذي في جامعة نجران على ما اظن



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

184




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

185


ما سبب الشروخ للي في المنهل
.
.
الواضح هو ان درجة الحرارة مرتفعة مما أدي الي هروب الماء في حالة تبخر سريع مما أدي الي تكون شقوق 
.
.
عدم معالجة جيدة في درجات الحرارة المرتفعة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

186


دى خرسانه ذاتيه الدمك , وهو بيعملها slump test
.
.
وهي بها اضافات خاصة لزيادة السيولة والتشغيلية تستخدم في حالة الكثافة في حديد التسليح يقاس القوام لها بالقطر لا بالارتفاع
.
.
ده اختبار الانسياب للخرسانة ذاتية الدمك وهو جزئين الاول بتحدد قطر الانسياب وحدوده من 50 - 70 سم وثانيا بتحدد زمن وصول قطر الانسياب ل 50 سم وحدوه من 3 - 5 ثواني
.
.
دا اختبار السلمب تيست للخرسانة ذاتية الدمك وبيختلف الهبوط هنا عن الهبوط في الخرسان العاديه والتي بتكون ع ششكل مخروط وفي الخرسانه ذاتية الدمك يقاس الاختبار بالقطر وليس بالارتفاع كما هو في الخرسانه العاديه 
الخرسانه ذاتية الدمك جيده جدا في الاماكن اللي يتواجد فيها كثافة حديد عاليه جدا
.
.
ولا يقل عن 60-70 سم





​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

187


Waffel slab
ويستخدم هذا النظام لتقليل حمل السقف من حديد و خرسانات
ويعطي تشكيل للسقف أسفله بفرغات البلوكات الزرقاء...
.
.
وافل و البلوكلت الزرقاء بتتشال بعد الصب
.
.
والأراء...أن البلوكات الزرقاء...أما بلاستيك أو فيبرجلاس....أو فليين...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

188


هتستلم الشدة الدوران ازاي يا هندسة ؟
.
.
بنشيك من سنتر الدائرة بنصف القطر علي انتظام دوران التحطيط سواء بالمتر او التوتال ستيشن وبعد كده توزن راسيات الجدار بتعليق بلابل كل 1 متر.
.
.
أول حاجة بنشيك على ال shutters لوحده بعد تجميعه shutter shutter وقبل تركيبه بمكانه للتأكد من نصف قطر دورانه مزبوط....
بنطلب من المساح يحط نقط الحيطة نفسها بال Total Station وبرضه يحط نقط offset للحيطة على السلابة 50cm من الجهتين (من جوة الحيطة ومن بره) عشان التشييك....
بعد تركيب الشدة على نقط الحيطة.... بنشيك على ال offset بالمتر وبنشيك على الرأسية بالبلابل....
وبنقدر برضه نطلب من المساح يشيك على الرأسية برضه بال Total Station....
.
.

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

189




​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 يونيو 2015)

190


الحياة سهلة مع الماكينة دي...:34:
اللي عايز يسأل ببتباع فين....ممكن يسأل صاحب مقطع اليوتيوب.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=199&v=sfrj9aCIGxg

[video=youtube;sfrj9aCIGxg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=199&v=sfrj9aCIGxg[/video]​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يونيو 2015)

191

.
نماذج للفحص والاستلام فى صيغة Word يمكن إستخدامها 
فى المشاريع مباشرة (يمكن اجراء التعديل عليها).
رابط التحميل ...أو بالمرفقات

http://www.mediafire.com/download/f1qz1ybc0j1o77q/%D9%86%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%B0%D8%AC+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%81%D8%AD%D8%B5+%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%AA%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%85+%D9%85%D9%86%D9%81%D8%B5%D9%84%D8%A9+%D9%81%D9%89+%D8%B5%D9%8A%D8%BA%D8%A9+word.rar








​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

192


كرسي اللبشة المسلحة...
م.طارق سالم
كثير من الناس عند حساب ارتفاع الكرسى فى اللبشة أو التخانة Spacer فى الحوائط الخرسانية بينسى تخانة السيخ او ينسى الكفر 
مثال : لو عندك لبشة سمكها 1 متر خرسانة مسلحة والكفر السفلى 7 سم والعلوى 5 سم والحديد رقتين كل رقة قطر 16 مم فى الاتجاهين هيكون الكرسى ارتفاعة كام ؟؟؟؟
اولا تخصم الكفر 7+5=12 سم 
ثانيا تخصم تخانة الحديد بالرقة السفلية سيخين متعامدين فرش وغطاء وفى الرقة العلوية سيخين متعامدين فرش وغطاء = 4*1.6 = 6.4 سم 
وعلية يكون ارتفاع الكرسى من برة برة = 1-0.12-0.064 = 0.816 يعنى تقريبا 81.5 سم ومتنساش ان الكرسى بيركب عكس اتجاة السيخ الأخير من جوة اللبشة
.
.
الكرسي اللي هو فين في الصورة: لونه حديد غامق بني...
.
.
الوتر اللي هو فين في الصورة: الوتر اللى فوق الكرسى مباشره وده بيركب على الكراسي فى اتجاه عكس فرش الرقه العلويه...السيخ اللي لوحده في الصورة عمودي علي الأسياخ....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

193



هناك خطئيين...مرور مواسير الكهرباء داخل العمود....
وضع الطوب الأسمنتي بفتحاته لأعلي...ستجعل الخرسانة تدخل بالفتحات...
فيجب وضعه علي جانبه المصمت...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

194


م. طارق سالم
تربيط الحديد العلوي.....والحديد السفلي (السواقط)
بسلك ربط...لعدم تحركة عن مكانه عند الصب....من قوة أندفاع الخرسانة
أو من الهزاز....
.
.
الكمر مرفوع عشان الحداد يعرف يشتغل...وبعد كده بينزل الكمر في مكانه الساقط...
.
.
مفتاح الكانات تبادلي واحدة وواحدة....
.
.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

195





​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

196




​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

197


ابداع فاق الخيال
مرفوض تحميل العناصر الانشائية على المبانى فى المبانى الهيكلية
الصورة لتحميل صدفة نصف الدور على المبانى



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

198


م.علي احمد عامر​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

199


ما الحل في ميل العمود؟
.
.
ازالة ...مابني علي خطا فهو خطا بعدين هيكون لامركزىة في الاحمال المنتقلة للعمود وبالتالي هيتولد torsion علي العمود والعمود متصمم علي انه عليه axial force وهتكون متاهه ....ازالة
.
.
حسب الطابق الذي يتواجد قيه العمود ...
اذا كان طابق اخير مافي ضرر اما اذا كان في طوابق تحتاج ادراسة المقطع الفعال المتبقي الناتج عن الازاحة و التحقق هل هو كافي و محقق لشروط الامان وفق الكود المستخدم في البلد او ان يتم هدمه مباشرة في حال اكتشف الميلان كما في الصورة قبل صب الطابف الذي يليه



 ​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

200


Construction Engineering




​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

201



تنظيف فواصل البلاط من الأتربة قبل الترويب​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

202



تردم الميدة على طبقتين مع الرش والدك لكل طبقة لمنع هبوط طبقة النظافة(تحت البلاط)مستقبلا بسبب انضغاط وانكماش التربة
.
.
Construction Engineering



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

203


ماهو الحل لميل أعلى العمود 7سم؟
علما أن:
إرتفاع العمود 4 متر
ابعاد العمود 20×60
تسليح العمود 8 قطر16
يحمل ثلاثة أسقف
.
.
زرع طبقة حديد على طول العمود وصب خرسانة ويزيد السماكة من 20 الى 30
.
.
* المشكلة ان طوله يتجاوز 3 متر يعني عليه عزم مش قليل ،
و العمود قطاعه و ابعاده الى حد ما ضعيف و صغيرة يعني احتمال حدوث تشوه او انبعاج واردة ..**يستحسن تهده و تعيد بنائه من جديد ، العمود فيه خطورة قيمة الميل تتجاوز ، 7 سنتيميتر كتيرة .
لو ما قدرتش يبقى واجب عليك (تدعيمه جيد جدا) و تكبير حجم القطاع شوية عن كدا و التأكد من وجود حديد مناسب في التدعيم . و تعمل قميص حديدي جيد يحزم الجوانب .
واتمنى برضو استشارة الأمر من استشاري ذو خبرة اكبر .




​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

204



عند وجود كثافة حديد(علوي او سفلي) في الجسور beams يتم رص الحديد على طبقات باستخدام ثخانات مما يسمح للخرسانة بالمرور ويقلل من إحتمال التعشيش






​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

205



اهمال معالجة تسريبات مياه الصرف الصحي يسبب انتشار الصدأ في المبنى
ونقص عمر المبنى الإفتراضي...
.
للأسف عمارات قديمة كثيرة بمصر تعاني من ذلك.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

206





إضافة ثلج للخرسانة لخفض درجة حرارتها
بحيث لا تتجاوز عند صبها 32 درجة مؤوية...حسب الكود
ويتم ذلك بإضافة قوالب الثلج الى خزان ماء ثانوي في مصنع الخرسانة لتبريد الماء الذي في الخزان
ثم تخلط الخرسانة داخل الخلاطات (الشاحنات) بماء بارد من هذا الخزان
.
.
من صفحة Construction Engineering




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

207


مفاصل الصب ( المناطق التي يمكن ايقاف الصب عندها لضرورة القصوى)
من صفحة....Construction Engineerin








​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

208


معلومه هامه تركيب سيراميك الحوائط .............
يجب طرطشة الحوائط قبل تركيب السيراميك
منع من امتصاص مياه الاسمنت اثناء التركيب وتبليل السيراميك او القيشاني الفخار 
بالمياه بمدة كافية حوالى 24 ساعة لمنع من التطبيل
. 
.
بالنسبه للتجهيزات ماقبل السيراميك ..... اولا يتم التاكد من طريقه التركيب فهناك اكثر من طريقه
لتركيب السيراميك واشهرها طريقتان وهما **1** تركيب بالخلطه ... **2** تركيب بالماده او ( الغراء )
بالنسبه للطريقه الاولي يجب تجهيز السطح بعمل طرطشه مسماريه لضمان الربط بين الخلطه
والمباني القائم عليها العمل وبعد او قبل الطرطشه وكلاهما صحيح يتم عمل بؤج لوزن الجدار
حتي نضمن استقامه السيراميك وهذا شغل الخلطه باختصار ...... 

الطريقه الاخري او الثانيه وهي العمل بالغراء وهنا يجب ان يتم عمل طبقه لياسه علي الجدار
ووزنه جيدا ويتم تخشين الجدار تجهيزا لمرحله اللصق بالغراء ........ 
.
.
Construction Engineerin



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

209

Types of loading.









​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

210


يرفع تسليح بلاطة التغطية من فوق الهوردي (فلين أوبلوك) بمقدار 2.5سم لدخول الخرسانة
تحت الحديد (لتوفير الغطاء الخرساني)
ويضع بسكوت أو حصي أو شئ يحقق تلك التخانة...
.
.
السبب طبعاً هو أن أكبر قياس للبحص (Aggregate) المستعمل في الخلطة الخرسانية
هو (2) سم ، ويزاد بـ (0.5) سم للمونة الأسمنتية فتكون التغطية (2.5) سم .



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

211



قبل البدء بأعمال الطرطشة (المسمار) او اعمال طبقتي البطانة او الظهارة للتلييس (البلاستر-القصارة) يتم رش الماء بكثافة لازالة الأتربة العالقة بالجدار ومنع الجدار من امتصاص ماء الخلطة الإسمنتية الجديدة
.
.
اكيد هذا كلام صحيح بس الاهم ملئ فراغات البناء بالاول ووضع الشبك عند فواصل البناء مع الخرسانات
.
.
Construction Engineering





​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

212


وتر ستوب مفاصل التمدد في الخزانات​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

213


تنظيف اشاير الاعمدة من لباني خرسانة السقف التي التصقت بها حتى لا تقلل من قوة تماسك خرسانة الاعمدة مع الاشاير
.
.
Construction Engineering



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

214



قفل الكانة.....حسب الكود
.
.
اكيد حتى فى الكمرات تبادل قفل الكانات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

215


التكريش المقصود بيه ال buckling فى الاعمده و ال deflection فى الكمرات









​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

216



م. علي احمد عامر
معلومه في صوره ,,,,,,,,,,,,, طبقة اسكريد لا تقل عن 5,سم تحت عزل الاسطح الممرين 
يجب تنظيف بلاطة السقف جيدا من الشوائب
.
.
أيه فيديتها قبل الممبرين؟...هل لتسوية السطح؟ أم حفظ العازل؟
خرسانه رغويه اسفل العزل المائى وفايدتها عزل حرارى وعمل الميول اللازم للسطح باتجاه الجرجورى
.
.
مما تتكون الاسكريد يا باشمهندس علي احمد عامر؟
فوم كونكريت
أي اسمنت + حبيبات الفوم أم اسمنت +سيلتون
.
.
ولو هى فوم هل هتتحمل المشى عليها وحركة العمال أثناء عمل عزل الرطوبة. .
بتتحمل يا ريس بعد فترة المعالجه بتكون جامده 
وبعدين ممكن تعمل خرسانة ميول ثم طبقات عزل الرطوبه ثم عوالزل الحراره وطبقة الحماية ثم التشطيب او العكس 
وعلى حسب مكان طبقات عازل ازرطوبه بيتثبت الجرورجوري
مع نفس مستوى طبقات عازل الرطوبه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

217


م. علي أحمد عامر
لسهولة عمل الحداد المسلح....
معلومه ,, تربيط حديد الساقط في الكمرات العميقه والعريض ,, 
يجب علي النجار عدم تقفيل جانب الشده الا بعد انتهاء الحداد
من تربيط الساقط ونوزيع الكانات




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

218


م.علي أحمد عامر
معلومه ............. القواعد المنفصله , يجب شد خيط الاكسات قبل تركيب حديد تسليح القاعده 
منع من ترحيل قطاع العمود عن مركزية داخل القواعد
.
.
اولا هناك خرسانه عاديه (نظافه) قبل المسلحه ودي بتكون متثبته بناء علي المحاور الموجوده 
وبيكون هناك رفرفه لها طبقا للمخططات وعليها يتم تثبيت النجاره للمسلحه 
مع مراجعة المحاور واتجاهات الاعمده



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

219


ماشاء الله من السرعه والانجاز مركبين قبل المبانى .. المفروض ان Hold fast
دى بتركب
كل 3 مداميك بلوك وبيتربطو بسلك مع Leader Mesh 
وبينضرب مسمار 
بمسدس بطلقات عشان التثبيت يكون كويس




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

220





​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

221



نلاحظ زياده فى خرسانه العمود فوق نجارة بطنية سقف الفلات سلاب مرفوض ولا تعدى ؟!​.
.
المفروض يكون مابين 5سنتى وال2،5بس
.
.
يسمح بمقدار cover فقط واذا زاد يكسر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

222



أسياخ مقاومة أنكماش الخرسانة......
حسب الكود ...في حاله اذا زاد العمق عن 60 سم 
توضع كل 30 سم
م. Adel Elareef



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

223



م. علي احمد عامر
معلومه ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, مواعيد فك الاسقف يجب عدم فك بلاطة السقف قبل الموعد المحدد له 
هو مقاس اصغر بحر وضرب في 2 + 2 يوم منع من الترخيم ,,,,, 
في الايام العاديه وتزيد المده الي 4 ايام في ايام البروده والبروزات ,,,,,,,,,,,,
ملحوظه وفي الباكيات الصغيره التي اقل ضلع من 3 متر لا يتم فك الشده قبل 8 ايام



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

224


كرسي الحديد يحصر بين رقتي (طبقتي) الحديد للبشة
ولا يسمح بوضعه على طبقة النظافة مباشرة بل يوضع فوق تسليح الرقة السفلى​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

225


يجب ألا تتعدى درجة حرارة المزيج الحرساني 35 درجة مؤوية وقت الصب 
- الكود السعودي
.
.
انا بشتغل مهندس ضبط جودة في مشروع في مكة المكرمة درجة الحرارة 
عندنا يجب ان لا تتجاوز ال 32 درجة مئوية وفقا لاتفاقية الجودة لدينا



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

226


للأسف....لا نقترب من عمارة حسن فتحي
بالشكل الكافي و المشبع
وكأنها عمارة إصابها الغموض و النسيان....
فلم يبقي إلا الأسم...مقرون بالقباب و القبوات و الملاقف
وعمارة الفقراء....نحن معماريين...ولكننا لا نعرف بعد من هو الحاصل علي أحسن معماري في العالم....
لم نجد من يحسن تقديم حسن فتحي لنا بعد....
ولم يتحرك أحد منا....ليفتح باب هذا الكنز المدفون.......



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

227


ظهور الحديد من الاسفل ... ما الاسباب ؟
.
.
م. طارق سالم 
انفصال حبيبى لصب العامود من ارتفاع عالى
.
.
الهزاز عمره ماهينزل تحت كده
بنخلي العامل يدق اسفل الشده بخشبه او شاكوش عشان مايحصلش تعشيش



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

228


برنامج لتعليم القرأءة على مسطرة الميزان 

http://www.4shared.com/…/TYe6J…/Level_E_Staff_Meter_V40.html

?
.
.

http://goo.gl/Ggt3vC



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

229


حسن فتحي قال...
أن الله قد خلق في كل بيئة ما يقوم مشكلاتها من مواد....
وذكاء المعماري هو في التعامل مع المواد الموجودة تحت قدميه
لأنها المواد التي تقاوم قسوة بيئة المكان....هل هذا الكلام له علاقة بي أكياس الرمل...أو كما يسميها مبتكر الفكرة
ومطبقها...أكياس الأرض...أو Earth bag
لأنها تملء من طبيعة الأرض التي سيقام عليه المبني
بغض النظر أذا كانت رملية...هشة....طمييه....أو أي نوع اخر...وحتي ممكن أن تملء بكسر المباني....
لي سؤال....إذا أتتك فرصة للمشاركة في تنفيذ مبني بتلك الفكرة.....
من واحد هنا بالصفحة...أو عرض من أي شخص ...لتصميمه وتنفيذه في أقل من أسبوع كتجربة....
لحساب التكلفة الأجمالية شاملة التصميم و البناء و التشطيب....و التمديدات المطلوبة صحية و كهربائية.....
في معسكر مجموعة عمل....في أقل من أسبوع...بإستضافتك خلالها....من أقامة و أكل و شرب....وربما مقابل بسيط....
هل توفق علي الأنضمام معهم؟!
وهل لو أنت لديك أرض وتريد ان تقيم عليها فكرة المبني.....والعكس...هل توافق علي أستضافة مجموعة العمل....وبعض المقابل المادي؟!
وهل يمكن أدخال عناصر من عمارة حسن فتحي في التصميم؟!
وهل يمكن أن تنفذ الفكرة علي دوريين في بعض الكتل؟!
وما هي فكرتك المقترحة بالنسبة لسقف الدور الأرضي في حالة الدوريين......ما هي الطريقة التي تناسب البناء و التكلفة المناسبة في رأيك؟!
وهل يمكن أن تضاف بعض الشبابيك الدائرية العلوية بالقبب أو بالقبوات...مع بعض رسومات الألوان عليها من الداخل للتجميل؟!
وهل هي أفضل من سكن العشش و الصفيح و العشوائيات؟!
وهل هنك ماكينة سعرها مناسب يمكن أستخدامها لضخ الرمال في الأكياس....في الأرتفاع الدوريين؟!
وهل لك رأي بالنسبة لمواصفات تلك الأكياس من واقع خبرتك؟!
أنا مشتاق أن أعرف تكلفة ذلك المبني بالكامل؟! ببلدنا.....
ساتركك مع بعض الفديوهات التي شارك بها المهندس المعماري الإيراني......وهو كبير في السن و المشاركين أيضا معظمهم سنهم أكبر من سن الشباب وأمرأة.....وقال يمكن تنفيذه في 24 ساعة عمل....برغم انهم بعضهم مهندسين و أمرأة وسنهم فوق سن الشباب؟!....
فيديوهات تشرح تكنييك فكرة المهندس الأيراني ....لمبني أكياس الأرض...ببساطة
فيديو 1 من 5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sE86i8bPeY
فيديو 2 من 5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nt6VIU9zZdE
فيديو 3 من 5 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nt6VIU9zZdE
فيديو 4 من 5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72zwCJIzt6I
فيديو 5 من 5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZ6heXavC4w
وبجانب تلك الفيديوهات هناك العديد من التطبيقات الأخري بدول مختلفة.....باليوتيوب




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

230



معلومه ........... الخرسانة المسلحة بالألياف الزجاجية تتكون في صورتها المبسطة من الاسمنت والرمل بنسبة اسمنت عالية مضافا إليها الالياف الزجاجية المقاومة للتشققات بشكل خصلات يتراوح طولها ما بين (12مم-50مم). ,, السؤال في اي عنصر خرسانه تستخدم الالياف الزجاجيه
.
.
تستعمل للعناصر الخرسانية التي تتعرض للبري والاحتكاك والصدمات.حيث أنها تزيد مقاومة الخرسانة للصدمات بمقدار 2000 %.....لذلك تستخدم في ارضية المطارات والطرق والمصانع الحربية والعسكرية أحيانا.....وتستخدم في بعض أعمال الترميم.
.
.
(الخرسانة ذات الألياف)
*مكوناتها:- لزيادة السيولة بالقدر المسموح به.
*مميزات الخرسانة ذات الألياف:-
1-ألياف الصلب والفيبر جلاس.
2-زلط ورمل بنفس نسب الخلطة الخرسانية العادية ونفس التدرج.
3-نسبة عالية من الأسمنت.
-تقليل الشروخ الناتجة عن الأنكماش.
-زيادة مقاومة الأنحناء بنسبة 80%.
-تقليل الأنبعاج buckling الحادث بالكمرات.
-تصل مقاومة الشد ألى 100%.
-زيادة المقاومة المبكرة للخرسانة بنسبة قد تصل ألى 55%.
-زيادة المقاومة للصدمات بنسبة تصل ألى 2000%.
*أستخدامات الخرسانة ذات الألياف:-
1-الطبقات الخرسانية المعرضة للبري.
2-تغليف الأعمدة الحديدية لوقايتها من المؤثرات الخارجية.
3-تنفيذ الأبنية والمنشأت العسكرية.
4-أعادة ترميم الطرق وممرات المطارات وأرضيات المصانع.
5-عمل قمصان للأعمدة الخرسانية.
6-ملئ الشروخ بالعناصر الأنشائية المختلفة.
7-تنفيذ الأساسات المعرضة للأهتزازات والأحمال 
.
.
تستخدم الالياف الزجاجية فى مهابط الطائرات والكبارى والمنشآت الحربية كعناصر اساسية وتستخدم فى ملئ الشروخ فى الوحدات الخرسانية واعادة ترميم الطرق وارضيات المصانع كعناصر مكملة
.
.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

231


هل يمكن تسليح الحوائط الخرسانية وجدران الخزانات من طبقة تسليح واحدة فقط؟
.
.
إذا هو أقل من 20سم يتم تسليحة طبقة واحدة وفي المنتصف



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

232

م.Mohamed Ashraf
مطلوب تغطية المساحة دى وغير مسموح بأعمدة غير على الاطراف ايه افضل نظام انشائي ممكن استخدمه ؟؟
.
.
دى تشتغلها frames والجزء المتقاطع heavy frames
.
.
اعمل كله فريمات والجزء المشترك٢٠*٢٠ اعمله بنلدبيم
.
.
اعملها ارش جردر افضل وأجمل في الشكل المعماري



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

233


م. Basheir Darras
اكبر مشروع ICFs في الشرق الاوسط ( جمهورية مصر العربية ) 
تقنية المباني الحديثة , قناة تعرض العديد من مقاطع الفيدو لهذه التقنية الرائعة للبناء في العالم , 
مباني سريعة التنفيذ عازلة للحرارة والصوت صديقة للبيئة موفرة ...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يونيو 2015)

234



م. Mohamed Ibrahim El Dsoky
تعليقاتكم عن سبب وضع حديد تسليح جانبى بهذه الطريقة و عن سبب وجود المياه و كيفية التعامل مع هذا الوضع !!!!!!
.
.
اعتقد انها أشاير حائط ساند من الخرسانه المسلحة لمنع أساسات الجار من الانهياربسبب الحفر لمنسوب اقل منه لعمل دور بدروم او جراج تحت سطح الارض اما المياه فهي اما جوفيه او متسربه من الصرف الصحي يمكن تحليلها ومعرفه مكوناتها لإمكان التعامل معها،




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يونيو 2015)

235




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يونيو 2015)

236


م. Hamad Elnile M. Ahmed​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يونيو 2015)

237


عند وصل العمود عند أي مقطع يشترط التحقق من .... --- ..؟
.
.
1-التحقق من طول الوصلة 65 مرة قطر السيخ 
2- تكثيف الكانات خلال منطقة الوصل
.
.
انت بتكسف الكانات فى اول متر من العمود وف آخر متر من العمود وفى النص بتوزع باقى العدد ......... 
طبقا للوحه الانشائيه ........ اما بالنسبه للوصله الاشاره الجديده بالقديمه
وطولها اد ايه ؟؟؟؟ ليها قانون
.
.
البعض بيلجا لعملية الوصل هذه لتوفير في الحديد او بمعني اصح التوفير في تهدير الحديد وهي غير مستحبه 
ولكنها انشائيا ليس بها خطوره



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يونيو 2015)

238


Hollow core slab











​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يونيو 2015)

239



Construction Engineering












​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2015)

240


متحف اللوفر في أبوظبي تحفة معمارية وفنية متميزة، من المقرر أن يكتمل بناؤه بنهاية عام ٢٠١٥م
م. أحمد مسعود

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

241




شغل بلدى
.
.
تحطيط القواعد غير جيد أين الخيط
م. Ashraf Said




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

242



م. علي احمد عامر
معلومه بسيطه لكن ممكن تكون غير معروفه لبعض الناس ...............
حساب ارتفاع عمق الكمر الساقط تحت بلاطة السقف العمق = سمك السقف ,,,,,,,,,,, 
علي مثال عمق الكمر 70, سم وسمك البلاطه 20.سم سوف تكون عمق الكمره الساقط 
تحت شدة بلاطه السقف 50 ,سم + 20 = 70 سم اجمالي عمق الكمره



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

243


م. Adel Elareef
الدق علي الشده اثناء الصب منعا للتعشيش
.
.
خصوصا للأعماق التي لا يصل أليها الهزاز



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

244


م. Ahmed Abozahra
فكره بسيطه لتخزين الحديد بالموقع وتوفير مساحات اضافية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

245


عندي بدرون عاوز اصب حول العمود وجزء من القاعده ينفع وﻻ ايه
.
.
ينفع كما بالصورة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

246


القميص وسيله ازياده القطاع الخرسانى او ترميمه باضافه حديد وخرسانه جديده
.
.
اعتقد بتصب بالخرسانه المقذوفه
.

.






















​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

247


م. Mohamed Ahmed
هنا ترميم العمود بازالته بسبب عيب في الخرسانه ولتكبير القطاع في نفس الوقت
.
.
هنا دعم بالجاكات لحمل السقف ثم أزال العمود ....وعمل عمود جديد



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

248


ما هو الغرض من استخدام اختبار الهبوط
Slump Test
م. مصطفي أشرف.
.
.
لقياس قابلية التشغيل للخلطه الخرسانيه
.
.
لتحديد قابلية الخرسانه للتشكيل وتعريفه هو قالب من المعدن القطر السفلي٨بوصه والعلوي٤بوصه والارتفاع ١٢ 
٢_قضيب الغزغزه:صلب طوله ٢٤بوصه 
٣يتم اخذ العينه من الخرسانات الحديثه في الموقع قبل الصب مباشرة 
٤_يثبت القالب على قاعده معدنيه ثم يجرى ملي القالب على ثلاثة طبقات كل طبقه تغزغز٢٥مره بواسطه القضيب وتوزع الضربات بانتظام ٥- يرفع المخروط مباشرة ويتم رفعه ببطء في الاتجاه الراسي مما يؤدي الي هبوط الخرسانه
٦_يجرى قياس الهبوط بواسطه قياس الفرق بين ارتفاع القالب واعلي نقطة في الخرسانه بعد هبوطها
.
.
الاختبار ده ليس لمعرفة نسبة المياة في الخلطة لأنه في حالة اضافة الخلطات الحديثة (superplasticizer ) و مثيلاتها تعطي هبوط كبير و تشغيلية عالية مع نسبة مياة منخفضة 
هذا الاختبار لقياس مدى تشغيلية الخلطة الخرسانية
.
.
انتو عارفين ، لو ال slump جايب 7.5 سم زي ماهو مكتوب ، الخرسانة مش هتمشي في البمب أصلا
و الشغل كله هيعشش
مثلا في الخوازيق ال slump المطلوب 20
.
.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

249




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

250


م. علي احمد عامر
معلومه ............ تركيب سيراميك ارضيات بالخلطة الافضل استخدام رمل ناعم للمونه الاسمنت لتركيب السيراميك حتي لا يحدث طتبيل وانفصال
.
. 
القطع البلاستيك البيضاء بشكل +....للمحافطة علي مسافات اللحامات ثابتة....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

251


عايز اعرف معايير الخلط للسيراميك ايه؟؟؟م.محمود بدر...
يتم تحديد شرب أو منسوب تشطيب الأرضيات للدور أو الطابق وعمل خلطه من الرمل والاسمنت
كما بالصورة الأولي وجعلها بالمنسوب المطلوب ثم تركها لتجف ثم يتم تركيب السيراميك
بأقل سمك للخلطه ولا يحدث أي تطبيل أو هبوط في الأرضيات والله أعلم .







​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

252


كيفية حساب حجم خزان المياة او الصرف 
م. أحمد ابراهيم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

253


الصورة لوزن البؤج بميزان الخيط....للتجهيز للمحارة أو للياسة....
.
.
معلومه ,,,,,,,,,,, تركيب البؤاج وتربيع الغرف مهم جدا من اجل تشطيب اسقف الجبس وبلاط الارضيات وفرش الاساس ,,,,,,,,,,,,, السؤال ماهي الاحتياطات الازمه عند انشاء المبني حتي لا يحدث عدم تربيع في المباني ونقول عدم تربيع المليس
.
.
اولا لابد من عمل بؤج والتشييك على تربيع الغرف والممرات ، ومن المعروف ان تربيع الغرف يأتى اولا من التأكد من محاور الاعمدة ( الحطات ) بالملم لتفادى وجود الأخطاء وعمل وزنة تأكيدية بعد الصب ، و التشييك على مدماك القد ضرورى جدا للطوب، 
وكل هذا لا يمنع من عمل بؤج وتربيع الغرف .
وكل عمل يتم التنفيذ طبقا للمواصفات المتفق عليها وعلى حجم المشروع .
ملاحظة : فى اعمال اللياسة ( التجارية ) يكون التنفيذ قدة فقط ولكن لا بد من تربيع الحمامات والمطابخ والموزع نظرا لتركيب السيراميك .
.
.
استلام تربيع الخرسانات واستلام تربيع المباني
.
.
من الاحتياطات الهامة 
أثناء استلام نجارة السقف يتم تربيع الباكيات والتأكد من ضبط الكمر على خيط ...
وأثناء استلام آد المباني يتم شد خيط على المحاور وزويها وتربيع الغرف والممرات ...
.
.
أوﻻ 
بداية من التصميم المعماري ﻻبد من تﻻفي اﻻنحرافات...و تربيع المبنى و ترحيل الشطرات إن وجدت ﻷماكن غير هامة 
ثانيا
عند التنفيذ تربيع الخنزيرة و المحاور والتأكد من ذلك عند تحطيط اﻷعمدة
ثالثا 
المبانى 
رابعا عمنا المليس (البياض)




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

254


ما تقييمك للسقف اسباب المشكله والحل ؟
مطروح_للمناقشه
.
.
الواضح ان هناك ترخيم كبير بالبلاطة وهذا يدل على ان سمك الخرسانة اقل من اللازم وتعرضها للرطوبة الشديدة اصبح من غير المفضل الاعتماد عليها ... اما الحديد فمن الواضح ايضا ان هناك تآكل لمساحة كبيرة من القطاع ... ارى ان الافضل فى هذه الحالة تكسير البلاطه واعادة صبها بعد زرع حديد جديد
.
.
ازاله لوجود ترخيم كبير وايضا لصدا الحديد وايضا لعدم وجود كفر واي ترميم يعتبر حقنه مخدر مش اكتر
.
.
صدا حديد التسليح وسقوط الغطاء الخرسانی
يجب نظافه حديد التسليح جيدا ودهانه بماده مانعه للصداء ايبوكسی زنك ثم يتم دراسة حديد التسليح وهل يحتاج اضافة شبكه جديدة طبقا لنسبه الصداء وتضاف الشبكه الجيده مع عمل زراجين للربط مع الشبكه الاصليه باستخام الايبوكسی ثم دهان ماده رابطه واعاده الغطاء الخرسانی باستخدام مدفع الخرسانه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

255




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

256


لتربيط أسياخ التسليح باستخدام البلاستيك المقوى

[video=youtube;f5ICX3nJH1w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=52&v=f5ICX3nJH1w[/video]
​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

257


جهاز لكشف حديد التسليح والمواسير الحديد والاسلاك داخل الجدار جهاز بسيط 
لكنه رائع في اعمال الفحص والترميم والتدعيم للمباني




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

258


ارى ان دمك او دق الخرسانة بهذه الطريقة افضل بكثير من استخدام الهزاز 
لان هذه الطريقة تضمن دمك كامل المساحة 
وتضمن ايضا زيادة كثافة الخرسانة على السطح او بمعنى اخر تقليل المسافات البينية 
وبذلك نضمن عدم تسرب المياه من الخرسانة بشكل كبير



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

259

رغم ان القطاعات الحديدية...
بحس انها غليظة في التصميم المعماري
وبفضل تجنبها....
إلا ان المصمم هنا....أدخلها كأعمدة و فروع لها
وشبكة السقف البارز...
لتحمل تأثير و جمال ووظيفة كاسرة لأشعة الشمس
تظليل....
وقد تفيد في بعض التصميمات لمباني معينة.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

260

من أسباب إنهيار المباني والمنشآت .

هناك أسباب عديدة ومختلفة قد تؤدي لانهيار المباني بشكل جزئ او كلي او تؤدي إلي تقصير عمرها الافتراضي بحيث يتوجب إخلائها في اقرب وقت لملاحظة هذه الأسباب والتي قد تشمل :

1) عدم اخذ الاحتياطات الفنية وإتباع المعايير الهندسية عند التأسيس
التأسيس علي تربه طفيلية دون عمل إحلال للتربة ودك جيد للتربة , وعدم الحيطة لوجود كيماويات في ألتربه قد تودي لتآكل وتفاعلات للخرسانة وحديد التسليح , يحدث هذا كلما قرب المبني من المصانع ومرامي النفايات .
في جميع الحالات المذكورة يجب التصميم واخذ الإحتياطات وفقا لكل حاله وعمل الاختبارات الضرورية واخذ المعلومات اللازمة لعمل تصميم مناسب .
إهمال عمل الجسات واختبارات إجهاد التربة عامل رئيس ومهم يتناساه الكثيرون لأسباب عديدة أهمها الرغبة في التوفير واستخراج التراخيص بطريقه صوريه وإسناد الأمر إلي غير أهله .
هناك أيضا مشكله التأسيس علي أنقاض ومناطق ردم أو أماكن أثريه حيث إن هذا يعني وجود طبقات ردم يجب إزالتها للوصول للأرض المناسبة للتأسيس وبموجب التقارير الفنية الواردة من المختصين .

2) إهمال تنفيذ واستلام الحفر
• إهمال في تحديد واستلام المنسوب
• عدم الالتزام بالدك والتسوية الجيدة
• عدم نزح المياه الراكدة أو المتراكمة علي التربة
• عدم أزاله جيده للشوائب والأملاح التي قد تكون في التربة
• عدم توسعه جوانب الحفر وتثبيت القواعد بطريقه خاطئه
• عدم الاهتمام بحماية جوانب الحفر من حدوث أي انهيار قد يحدث بعد الاستلام وقبل الصب للخرسانة

3) إهمال تنفيذ الردم
• إهمال عمل طبقات إحلال مناسبة
• الدك السيئ
• إحداث تلفيات للقواعد والأساسات بسبب المعدات
• الرقابة السيئة لأعمال الردم التي قد ينتج عنها أخطاء وتلاشي لمعالم المبني ومحاوره
4) البناء في مناطق معرضه للانهيار دون اخذ ذلك بالاعتبار إثناء التصميم
هناك مناطق قد تكون معرضه للهزات الأرضية حيث من المفترض أن يتم الأخذ بالاعتبار للزلازل والهزات عند تصميم الأعمال الخرسانية والمباني , حيث يتم حساب الجهد الذي يحدث نتيجة للزلازل طبقا للكود .

5) عدم ملائمة التصميم الإنشائي والمعماري
قد يحدث وان يهمل المالك أو المسئول عن التنفيذ أو المصمم عمل التصميم بشكل كلي أو جزئ مثل :
• إهمال في تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية mix design وعمل اختبارات الرمل والزلط والماء والإضافات الكيميائية
• عدم دقة التصميم الإنشائي والإهمال في الأخذ بالمعايير والكود وعمل حسابات خاطئه للأحمال بأنواعها المختلفة
• عدم الاستناد لتقارير جيده ومن مصادر موثوق بها بالنسبة لأعمال التربة و الأساسات
• عدم الاهتمام بعمل فواصل تمدد
• عدم مراعاة للظروف المحيطة بالمبني مثل المياه الجوفية ونحوها ..!!!
• تصميم إنشائي بطرق مخالفه وغير مناسبة مثل عدم التقييد بعمل شدات لقواعد الجار
• أخطاء رسم معماري ( كتابه أبعاد ..., أقطار تسليح ....., .......الخ )
• لا وجود لرسومات تنفيذية
• أعمال التكسير بسبب عدم توفر رسومات للكهرباء والميكانيكا


6) عدم التقيد بالمواصفات والمخططات إثناء التنفيذ 
فقدان الالتزام بالكود والإلمام بالمواصفات والمواد والمخططات التنفيذية كل هذا بالإضافة لعدم العناية بضبط ورقابه الجودة أثناء التنفيذ مسببات قد تودي لمشاكل للمبني أو انهياره مستقبلا لا سمح الله .
فعلي كل مهندس أن يتفهم كيفية الرقابة وضبط الجودة لكافة الخامات والمواد المستخدمة في مشروعه ومدي تأثيرها عليه .

7) استخدام مواد سيئة لا تصلح ولا تتوافق مع المواصفات
معظم المهندسين يكتفون بالمعاينة الظاهرية للمواد دون عمل الاختبارات لهذه المواد وهنا يجب الاهتمام بصوره اكبر للمواد التي تدخل في الخرسانة مثل الماء والرمل والزلط وحديد التسليح والإسمنت والإضافات
حيد التسليح يجب أن يستخدم وفقا لما ورد بالمخططات وإن لزم التعديل فيتوجب عمل الحسابات التصميمية الدقيقة له .
يجب استلام الحديد ومعاينته قبل شده وتنظيفه من الصدأ السطحي إن وجد ويتوجب عدم استخدام أي نوع من أنواع حديد التسليح يكون مجهول المصدر
وفي جميع الأحوال يجب التقيد بكود البناء المعمول به بكل بلد

8) أخطاء في التنفيذ و التصميم
هناك أخطاء عديدة قد ترتكب أثناء التنفيذ و التصميم منها علي سبيل المثال وليس الحصر :.
.عدم استخدام الكود الصحيح في التصميم
.عدم اخذ بعين الاعتبار تاثير الرياح و الزلازل
• عدم المتابعة الجيدة والاستلام الصحيح لحديد التسليح وقطاعاته
• عدم التأكد من التكسيح للحديد والبحور في الكمرات والبلاطات وكذلك في العزوم و الإنحناءت والكانات للكابولي
• حدوث انفصال للخرسانة أثناء الصب وتنتج بسبب تأخر عربات الخلط والمضخات مما قد يودي إلي تقليب أكثر من المطلوب لمكونات الخلطة الخرسانية حيث أن فترة التقليب تعتمد علي سرعة الخلاطه إضافة لاستخدام الهزازات بطريقه خاطئه ولمدة كبيرة
• تغيير قطاعات الحديد دون دراسة حيث يقوم المهندس أو المسئول بتغيير مقاس بمقاس سواء كان اكبر آو اصغر وهذا استبدال سيئ غير مدروس حيث إن هناك إجهاد للتماسك بين الحديد والخرسانة يجب أخذه بعين الاعتبار , فقد يحدث تعشيش أثناء الصب ناتج عن زيادة بالأقطار وعدم نفوذ الخرسانة
• إهمال في استخدام الشدات الخشبية والسفالات

9) الحوادث والصدمات
هناك بعض المباني والمنشآت التي قد تكون معرضه للصدمات والحوادث خصوصا ما كان منها قريب للشوارع الرئيسية والطرق السريعة لذلك من الأفضل عمل الاحتياطيات وحمايتها بما يتناسب مع موقعها وحالتها .
10) تعديلات وتغيير في الاستخدام للمباني
هناك اختلافات وفروق شاسعة للأحمال سواء الحية أو الميتة بين الأنشطة لكل نوع من أنواع ألابنيه فالمدرسة تختلف عن المكتبة والمستشفي يختلف عن المخزن والمصنع يختلف عن المعمل والسكن الخاص يختلف عن الفندق ... وهكذا فإن أي تغيير أو تعديل في نوع الأنشطة قد يحدث مشاكل للمبني تكبر كلما زاد الحمل عليه فليس من المعقول أن تحول فيلا صغيره مخصصه ومصممه لأحمال معينه إلي مدرسه تحوي أضعاف أضعاف ما كان معد لها بالتصميم .


11) المياه والرطوبة وإهمال العزل المائي والحراري
• قد تتعرض الأساسات للتآكل واختلاط مواد كيمائية مختلفة بسبب وجود مياه أسفل المبني تؤدي لتفاعلات مع الحديد والخرسانة ووجود الماء لوحده يسبب صدأ وتآكل الحديد , أضف إلي ذلك ما تسببه المياه الجوفية ومياه الصرف الصحي أو المياه الناتجة عن التسرب بسبب تلف بالتمديدات و البيارات القريبة .........الخ . لذلك من الواجب الاهتمام بحماية المباني من الأسفل بالبدرومات والأساسات وعمل نظام عزل جيد ومناسب لحماية المبني يضمن الحماية من كافة العوامل والظروف المحيطة بالمبني .
• تسرب مياه الأمطار من الأسطح الغير معزولة بطريقة جيده مما ينتج عنه فصل بين الحديد والخرسانة نتيجة تآكل للحديد بسبب الصدأ
• الإهمال في لياسة وتلبيس الواجهات مما يعرض الخرسانة للظروف الجوية دون حماية حيث أن بياض الواجهات ليس مقتصرا علي الناحية الجمالية بل هو لحماية الخرسانة أيضا من العوامل الجوية
• عدم الاهتمام بالخرسانة والعناية بها من الداخل بمعالجة تلفيات العزل وصرف الحمامات والسباكة بطرق سيئة فصرف الغسالات والمياه الناتجة من الحمامات لها تأثير سلبي بسبب ما تحوي من مواد كيمائية تؤثر علي الحديد والخرسانة إضافة لتسرب المياه نحو التمديدات الكهربائية في أسقف الحمامات والغرف . لذلك يجب أن تعزل الحمامات والمطابخ بنظام عزل مائي مناسب , وان يكون واضحا للمستخدمين طريقة الاستخدام وتلافي إتلاف العزل سواء للحمامات أو الأسطح بطرق مباشرة كالتكسير أو غي مباشرة كاستخدام المياه بكثرة وغمر الحوائط والأبواب مما يسهل نفوذ المياه حتى بوجود العزل الجيد .

12) الترميمات والتوسع دون دراسة
• ترميم غير مدروس واستخدام مواد تحدث تلفيات للحديد
• عمل دعائم إضافية بمقاسات لا تتحملها الأساسات أو التربة
• ترميم بفريق غير متخصص ومواد غير مناسبة
• عدم الأخذ بالاعتبار أثناء الترميم لأي اعتبار للوزن والإجهاد ومعامل الأمان .
• إحداث تكسير في الحوائط الحاملة
•زيادة ارتفاعات دون دراسة أو مراجعة لمختصين ودون تراخيص

13) إهمال في الصيانة
للأسف الشديد فإن مفهوم الصيانة مفقود بمجتمعنا العربي لأسباب كثيرة لا نستطيع أن نحصرها لكن أهما وأبرزها هو ما يدفع نظير القيام بأعمال الصيانة والتي لا تعتبر غريبة لو دفعت نظير صحة الفرد أو إصلاح سيارته أو جهازه بينما هي غريبة وغير منطقية من وجهة نظر الفرد في مجتمعنا بالنسبة للمبني الذي يسكن فيه وأجياله من بعده !!!!! , المجتمعات الغربية تعطي للصيانة أهمية قد تفوق أهمية إنشاء المبني .
الصيانة تعني الكشف الدوري علي كل عنصر من عناصر المبني واهم هذه العناصر هي العناصر الإنشائية بالأجهزة الحديثة والمتطورة لعلاج أي خلل في بدايته , كذلك الاهتمام بكل ما قد يؤثر علي المبني وسلامته .

14) تآكل الحديد والخرسانة
يحدث تآكل حديد التسليح والخرسانة لأحد الأسباب ألتاليه :
• قرب الأساسات من أماكن الصرف سواء للمصانع أو المخلفات البشرية
• تآكل بسبب إهمال الصيانة والمعالجات الفورية لتسرب المياه
• ارتفاع منسوب المياه الجوفية دون أخذه بعين الاعتبار إثناء التصميم والتنفيذ
• أحمال كبيرة أو معدات ثقيلة
• هزات وزلازل
• تغيير وتحول في الاستخدام
• أعمال حفر بجوار الأساسات دون الأخذ بالاحتياطات
• تسرب بالمياه سواء من الأمطار أو غيره وحدوث 
هبوط مفاجئ للتربة لهذا السبب
• درجات حرارة بسبب الحرائق المجاورة أو الجو وحدوث انفصال للحوائط

15) مشاكل للمباني المجاورة
قد يحدث انهيار لمبني مجاور سواء كان كليا أو جزئيا فقد يكون آيلا للسقوط ولذلك لابد من اخذ حالة المباني المجاورة بالحسبان سواء كان ذلك أثناء التصميم أو التنفيذ والصيانة وإجراء الترميمات​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

261

اهم ميزات ومساوئ البلايود
م.فرقان الحلو



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

262

البلاطة المعصبة في الاتجاهين (الهوردي)
اشتراطات الكود لهذا النوع من الاسقف
المقطع: 






يوجد اسفل المقطع شرح (كتابة) لهذه الاشتراطات​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

263




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

264


إستفسار من احد متابعي الصفحة 
اشاير الاعمدة لدي ارتفاعها 40سم من فوق الميدة
الحديد قطر 16مم سابك
مرفق بطاقة الحديد
هل يمكن لحام الاشاير ام تكثيف الكانات ام هناك حلول اخرى؟...
.
.
لا يااخي اللحام ممنوع 
هناك وصلات بيسموها الوصلات الميكانيكيه ولا انصح بزرع الاشاير في مناطق مثل هذه
بالوصلات الميكانيكيه هو الحل الافضب لمثل هذه الحالات
.
.
يمنع وضع اللحام ع الحديد لانه يغير من خصائصه 
الافضل اما نجف ال ٢٤ سم اللازمه للتشريك 
او تزريع الحديد بماده hilti Re500
.
.
الوصلات الميكانيكية حل جيد و لكنه مكلف و غير عملي للحالة اللي عندك و الاستشاري ازا بيفهم راح يطلب منك اختبار شد عالوصلات. الحل الافضل هو تزرع قضبان بالتاي بيم. عمق الحفر لقطر 16 مم هو 20 سم و قطر الهول 20 مم.( لو ما قدرت 15 سم منيح كتير). بعد ما بتحفر نضف الهول بالمي منيح و انتظر لينشف. بعدها بتجيب ايبوكسي و بتحقنه ليمتلي الهول و بتحط البار الجديد و بتضغطه منيح لينفر الايبوكسي. 
توكل على الله هي شغلة صغيرة ما بينحكى فيها.
.
.
زرع أشايرجديدة بجانب القديمة
مع تكثيف الكانات حول الأشاير



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

265

هل الخطأ فى التصميم أم التنفيذ ؟
.
.
الخطا التصميمي في طول البرغي المغروس في الخرسانة )طول الارساء(...
والعمود كذلك بحاجة لصفيحة بينه وبين الخرسانة يستند عليها وتكون ملحومة عليه
 اما الخطا التنفيذي فيكون غالبا بتثبيت البراغي بحيث لم يتم ربطها مع حديد التسليح للخرسانة
.
.
الخطاء في تصميم الانكر بولت لم تكن بالشكل الصحصح (المعكوف) بدليل انها سحبت للخارج و لم تنقطع او تحطم القاعده. و قد تكون هناك ضروف خارجيه اخري اثناء انشاء الهيكل. والله اعلم
.
.
خطأ في التصميم طبعا 
المجازات بعيدة ولم يتم دراسة قاعدة العمود وقطر الانكور وطوله بالاضافة الى الرابط الطولي للمبنى فما الذي يربط اعمدة بهذه الحجم
.
.
يجب ان تكون هناك بلتات اسفل كل عمود مع اعتبار مساحة البلته واتجاها ايضا ويجب ان تكون الجوايط ذات عمق مناسب ونوع ودرجة جيدة لتحكم التثبيت
.
.
من حجم صفيحة القاعدة واضح انو المصمم درسها على اساس وصلة غير مقاومة للعزوم بس اثناء التنفيذ تولدت عزوم لسبب ما رياح قبل انتهاء التربيط الجانبي و هاي العزوم ما تحملتها البولتات
.
.
جميع المقاطع المستخدمه صغيرة نسبة لمساحة المبنى وهدا بهتبر خطا تصميمى

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

266

مشكلة منتشرة بكثرة 
التأسيس على الهاوية (القواعد المعلقة)
كيف يمكن حلها ؟
.
....
حلها بسيط
اعدام المقاول والمهندس
لو اجينا بالخطوة:-
اولا ان المبني يعتمد على نوعيه التربة وقدرة تحملها وبذلك يتم الانشاء الخرساني وكل خطوة تعتمد على اللي قبلها
واكبر جريمة ان يكون الهبوط تحت القاعدة لانو هادي القاعدة قد تؤدي الى انهيار مبنى بكامله حسب موقعها وحسب توزيع الاحمال لها
قد يكون هناك بعض الاراء بان يصب تحتها خرسانة او دعم من نوع فضائي من كوكب المريخ ولكنه حل مؤقت لايعطي نتيجه
من رايي الشخصي ازاله القاعدة واعادة التأسيس من حيث التربه والقاعدة والكلفه يتحملها المقاول والمهندس سواء
والله اعلم
.
.
ردم بالرمل و الماء
.
.















​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

267


مشكله # عندى السباك وهو بيركب اكسسوارات الحمام وبيخرم بالدريل خرم بايب الميه والحمام معمول جرانيت غالى وممكن ميكونش متوفر فيه حل تاتى غير تكسير الجرانيت
.
.
حاول تفتح و تصلح من الناحية التانيه من الحيطة
....
.
من غير تكسير ممكن تستعمل نوعية pex Pipes وهي عبارة عن مواسير رفيعة وشفافة ومرنة ولها التوصيلات أو fittings الخاصة بها بتتسحب داخل المواسير نفس فكرة سحب كابلات الكهرباء وصيانتها سهله جدا وبدونها تكسير وتتحمل درجة حرارة المياه السخنة وصحية ولا تتفاعل مع المياه السخنة
.
.
اقطع بالصاروخ قبل الخرم بشويه ركب جلب و الحم و بعدين شوف فضل الجرانيت و زملك بس عايزه صنايعيه بتفهم و تقف علي ايدهم
.
.
لو مواسير بولي اتصل بالشركة المصنعة هييجوا يحقنوها بمادة للشروخ والمفروض ان معاك شهادة ضمان بكدة
.
.
الحل التاني بدل ميكسر الجرانيت من داخل الحمام يكسر الياسه والمباني من الخارج ويعالج الماسوره ثم يتم الترميم
.
.
يوجد ماده تدعي ماستك لمعالجت الشروخ و التصدعات في الرخام ممكن تستعملها اذا الحاجه بسيطه​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

268

باالرغم من وجود خوازيق سانده ده حصل ..حد عنده تفسير
.
.
طول خازوق الستراوس المدفون غير كافى لمقاومة ضغط التربه الجانبى...
.
.
مع زياده الطول بقوم بوضع strutفى الاركان وكزلك فى المنتصف لتقليل الانبعاج الناسى من ضغط التربه
.
.
قطر الخازوق غير كافي ويجب مراعاة التنفيذ الجيد للخرسانة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

269

للأسف.... تفتكروا ايه السبب
.
.
ماعملش جسه



 ​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

270

رأيك في رش الطوب بالماء قبل البناء 
وبعد البناء 
مفيد ام لا
.
....
الرش قبل بناء مفيد لتعويض مايمتصه الطوب من الاسمنت ومفيد بعد البناء لزياده مقاومة المون اللاصقه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

271




دهان القالب الخشبي للخرسانة المسلحة بالزيت.
م.عبد الغني الجند.


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

272





جنش نهاية الحديد العلوي (على شكل خطاف او حرف L ) للجسور - الكمرات- المنتهية داخل الأعمدة الخارجية.
م.عبد الغني الجند.


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

273


القوى والعزوم المطبقة على العناصر الانشائية : قوى :
ضغط, شد , قص ,,,,,, عزوم انعطاف , فتل ,,,, قوى وعزوم مركبة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

274


هل ينفع عمل الـ overlap في وسط ارتفاع الاعمدة (لعدم التهدير في الحديد عندى) ولا لازم وضعها في الجزء السفلي للعامود أعلى البلاطة مباشرة ؟!
لو ينفع .. هل الاشتراطات ال فـ الصوره كافيه ولا فيه حاجه تانيه ؟
.
.
طبعا ينفع لان اشتراطات كود الزلازل بينص على الوصل فى نص الدور...
.
.
اشتراط يخص ذلاذل عمل الوصله ف اقل منطقه شير ف نصف عمود
.
.
و ف اماكن متفرقه لهدفين ان نسبه تسليح متعديش ماكس ومتكنش منطقه ضعف
.
.
في نفس النقطة ولكن اعملها 1.3*طول الوصلة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

275

ما هو العزل المائي، ولماذا ينبغي علينا عزل العناصر الخرسانية مائيا؟وما هى الطريقة الصحيحة فى التنفيذ.
العزل المائي هو تلك المواد المانعة لتسرب المياه واختراق الرطوبة لها، كالبيتومين ومشتقاته وأنواع الخلطات الكيميائية والطبيعية الأخرى؛ 
بعض هذه المواد مسلح بأنواع مختلفة من المواد الصناعية، كالفيبر والألياف الصناعية والبوليستر مثل الممبرين ويأتى على شكل رولات وذلك منعا لتشققها تحت الضغط وتفاوت درجة الحرارة وبعضها سائل مثل البيتومين العادى والمؤكسد سواء بارد او ساخن
وتأتي هذه المواد بسماكات مختلفة، منها ما هو بسماكة 3 ملم و4مم، بخلاف السائل فلة معدلات انتاج
كما توجد أحيانا طبقات على سطح المادة العازلة للماء لحمايتها من أشعة الشمس، كحال الذى يستخدم على السطوح.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
وينصح أن يبدأ العازل من أسفل القواعد المسلحة والميدات ويستمر حولها ليغلف أسطح الخرسانة المدفونة بالكامل من قواعد وسملات ورقاب اعمدة وصولا إلى سطح الأرض وأعلى قليلا. كما ينصح بعزل أرضية الدور الأرضى بالكامل حيث يوفر الحماية التالية للبناء:-


1- يمنع العازل المائي للأساسات وخاصة أرضية الدور الأرضى صعود الرطوبة على شكل بخار ماء، وبخاصة في فصل الشتاء حيث تكون الأرض أكثر رطوبة فتنتقل الرطوبة من خلال الأرضيات غير المعزولة مائيا وتخترق الخرسانة والبلاط وتحللها إلى أكاسيد وكربونات بيضاء اللون تظهر على سطح البلاط كالرغوة البيضاء.
2- تمنع الطبقات العازلة للرطوبة الماء من الصعود في مسامات الجدران والقواطيع الداخلية لتظهر على أسطحها من الداخل والخارج وتؤدي إلى سقوط الدهانات وتطبيل المحارة بسبب تفتت طبقات المحارة وكلما كانت مسامات الخرسانة أدق كلما صعدت الرطوبة إلى مناسيب أعلى، كحال الأعمدة الخرسانية.
3- تحمي الطبقات العازلة للماء الخرسانة في الأساسات من التفكك بفعل تعرضها للأملاح والكبريتات الذائبة في التربة، كذلك تحمي حديد التسليح من الصدأ.
4- قد تؤدي الرطوبة الصاعدة في الجدران إلى الإضرار بالتمديدات الكهربائية والتمديدات الصحية فتعمل على صدئها وتسريبها للكهرباء أو الماء فيتعاظم الضرر......................


طريقة تنفيذ عزل السطح والحمامات )) ((
تحضر السطوح التي سيجري تنفيذ طبقة العزل عليها:- 
1-تنظيف السطح الخرسانى جيدا بحيث تكون خالية من الغبار والأتربة والشحوم والزيوت وخلافها وتسوية كافة النتوءات التي من شأنها إعاقة تنفيذ طبقة العزل بالشكل المطلوب وبما يؤثر على حسن التصاق مواد العزل بالسطح
- 2-يقوم بتركيب أعمال العزل والحماية عمال فنيون مهرة لهم خبرة في هذا المجال وبإشراف خبراء من الشركات الصانعة أو من يمثلها وعلى مسؤوليتها
ـ- 3-تحدد كافة أماكن اختراق التمديدات وما شابهها قبل البدء بأعمال العزل وذلك لمنع الضرر الحاصل عن قص وثقب طبقات العزل عند هذة الاماكن بعد تنفيذها مع مراعاة تقليل أماكن الاختراق هذه ما أمكن.
4-يجب أن تنفذ الطبقات المانعة للماء بدقة وعناية كبيرة بحيث لا يكون هنالك أية نقاط ضعف يتسرب منها الماء، ويجعل الطبقة عديمة الجدوى ويعنى بصورة خاصة بتأمين العزل التام عند فواصل التمدد وعند فوهات تصريف مياه الأمطار والبالوعات إذ يتضاعف عدد الطبقات حول هذه الأماكن ويؤمن تراكب هذه الطبقات على بعضها.
- 5-يتوجب إصلاح مناطق عدم الانتظام في استوائية السطح، وملء جميع الفراغات والثغرات باستخدام مونة أسمنتية وتنعيم مناطق الإصلاحات.


6-يتم قص جميع الأشاير غير المستمرة لعمق لا يقل عن (5 ملم) تحت منسوب السطح فى جالة عدم دفنها بالسقف الخرسانى أو لو كان هناك تعلية مستقبلية يتم عمل رقبة عامود من الخرسانة الخفيفة لهذة الاشاير بأرتفاع واحد متر لسهولة تكسيرها مستقبلا ويتم العزل فوقها ويتم تغطية أماكن القطع لهذة الاشاير وتنعيم السطح حسب الأصول وذلك قبل بدء تنفيذ الطبقات.
7-يحظر المباشرة بتنفيذ أعمال العزل قبل جفاف السطح تماماً.
- 8- يراعى أن يكون التراكب في طبقات العزل فى نفس اتجاه جريان الماء.
- 9-يتم تنفيذ طبقة أساس على السطح المراد عزله بمعدل 250 غ/م2 وحسب مواصفات الصانع وتترك لتجف مدة 24 ساعة ويراعى عدم تجميع المواد على السطح.
9-يتم تنفيذ الرولات فوق طبقة الأساس بحيث يتم فردها بشكل متوازي، ويتم تثبيتها بواسطة اللحام (الباشبورى) الذي يتم بواسطته تسليط النار على كامل سطح الرول حتى يلتحم بشكل كامل مع السطح المعزول 
10-يجب مراعاة المحافظة على التراكب بين الرولات بمعدل 10 سم على كامل طول الرول وتراكب 15 سم على عرض الرول ويجب مراعاة أن يبقى جزء من الرول خارج حدود السطح بحدود 35 سم وذلك من اجل تركيبه على الجدران واذا كان العزل طبقتين من الممبرين يفضل ان تكون الطبقة الثانية فى نفس اتجاة الطبقة الاولى وليست متعامدة عليها بحيث يكون اللحام بالطبقة الاولى فى منتصف الرول بالطبقة الثانية وذلك لتقليل نقاط تقاطع الطبقتين والتى تعتبر نقاط ضعف .


11- تنفذ جميع الفتحات التي يتطلبها العمل في الموقع مع عمل دروة حول هذة الفتحة اعلى من الوزرة 10 سم لتركيب وزرة العزل عليها 
12 يتم تنفيذ ( رقبة زجاجة ) انحناءات إسمنتية بزاوية مقدارها 45˚ درجة على كامل محيط الجدران لسهولة لصق العزل وحتى لا يتلف العزل من الزاوية القائمة بين الارضية والحائط .
13-يتم التركيب بطريقة التسخين باستعمال الباشبورى مع مراعاة عدم التسخين أكثر من اللازم لعدم الإضرار بألياف البوليستر ويراعى تقوية مناطق النعلات ( الوزرات ) وأية بروزات أخرى.
14-يتم تشكيل نعلات ( وزرات ) من العزل من نفس الرقائق وعلى كامل محيط السطح المعزول وبارتفاع 30 سم أو بالارتفاع المحدد في التفصيلات وتثبت على الجدران ميكانيكيا بواسطة مقطع خاص من الألمنيوم وتغلق نهايته بواسطة معجونة إسفلتية مرنة. 
15-ويجب أن يكون التصاق العزل على الجدران الرأسية التصاقا تاما لمنع دخول الماء خلفها. ويتم معالجة أية حوائط رأسية بنفس الطريقة المذكورة أعلاه. 


16- يجب اتخاذ الاحتياطات لمنع ثقب أو تخريب العزل وإذا حصل ذلك يجب معالجة الثقب بطريقة هندسية سليمة تجتاز اختبار التسريب والعناية بزوايا التقاء السطوح مع بعضها مع تدوير هذه الزوايا بمعجونة إسفلتية.
17- وعموماً يكون التركيب حسب تعليمات الشركة الصانعة وبأشرافها وبضماناتها 
18- بعد الانتهاء من عمليات التركيب يتم أختبار العزل بتعبئة المكان بالمياة لمدة 3 أيام وملاحظة التسرب أو الرشح من الدور أسفلة 
19- يتم فوراً تنفيذ طبقة الحماية وفق السماكات الواردة في التفصيلات المعمارية والتى تكون فى الغالب طبقة محارة 2.5 سم .
20- ملحوظة هامة جدا فى عزل الحمامات لابد ان يتم العزل فوق الخرسانة مباشرة وان تكون البلاعات وجميع التمديدات فوق العزل والاهتمام بالوزرة جيدا بحيث تكون اعلى من منسوب بلاط الارضية على الاقل 15 سم لعدم حدوث المشاكل وحاليا لتفادى مثل هذة المشكلات ولسهولة الصيانة يتم تنفيذ المواسير أسفل السقف ويتم عمل سقف ساقط بالحمامات لسهولة الصيانة ومعالجة التسريب ولابد من عمل حساب هذا السقف عند تصميم ارتفاع الدور



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

276




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

277

مسجد جامعه تبوك. 
‫#‏محمد_البطراوى



















طريقة الإضاءة رائعة من السقف بدوائرها الإسطوانية...في أختلاف بين المنظور و التصميم و التنفيذ....
أو ربما سيركب الجزء الخشبي المنحني لاحقا.....



































​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

278

ده مقاول من اياهم بيكسر الميدة علشان يمرر مواسير الكهرباء و الحل
هو عمل حائط اضافي بجوار الميدة فوق صبة الارضية المسلحة 
يتم دفن مواسير الكهرباء بعيد عن الحائط .. 
و انت رأيك ايه؟





​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

279


عندى استفسار واتمنى استفيد من خبراتكم
بالنسبه للمهندس المعماري التنفيذي أو المدنى حديث التخرج ماهى البرامج والشهادات التى يجب ان يتقنها وتميزه فى سوق العمل؟
هل للتقدير التراكمى ثأثير فى سوق العمل؟
هل الدورات التنفيذيه هامه وهل شهادتها هتاثر عند التقديم لاى عمل؟ وشكرا
....


.
حقولك حاجه حتستعجب عليها وكل المهندسين بيهملوها فى الكليه وهى مادة الكميات والمواصفات هى هامه جدا جدا جدا وإذا ما أتقنت الكميات والمواصفات ستصبح مهندس شاطر أقرأ المواصفات المصريه جيدا إذا عملت داخل مصر والمواصفات الامريكيه مثل ال aci , ال astm إذا عملت فى أى مكان تانى فى الدنيا واهتم بالاعمال المساحيه وكيفية استخدام الميزان والقامه والتيودوليت ومش عايز أقولك ال total station لو اتقنت هذا اصبحت ممتاذا وربنا يوفقك .​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يونيو 2015)

280

مكعبات الكسر فشلت بعد ٧ ايام مفيش ولا واحد نجح 
ايه الحل ؟؟؟
.
.
تنتظر 28 يوم...
فعلا ما ينفعش تبدأ فى عنصر انشائى تانى غير بعد نتيجه 28 يوم لو نجحت تتجاهل ال 7 ايام ا
ما لو 28 فيها مشكله بتعمل اختبار المطرقه كدليل استرشادى وعليه حسب درجه سقوط النتايج بتحدد 
هنعمل كور تست لو اعمده او اساسات مثلا واحيانا بنعمل اختبار تحميل للسقف 
او لو تكرر الموضوع فى كذا عنصر بيطلبوا شهاده صلاحية منشأ من اى جامعه كل ده على حسب درجه فشل النتايج 
ورأى الاستشارى طبقا للكود
.
.
طيب انا الواد اللي عمل الاختبار كان المكعب جاف خالص يعني سابه اربع ساعات ف الشمس
ف لما عرفت انا اعرف ان المكعب لازم يكون رطب خالص .
.ده ممكن يكون سبب؟؟؟
طبعا المكعب لابد ان يغمر فى الماءبعد ان يشك ويتماسك فى حوض مائى ويؤخذمنه للتكسير بعد 7 ايام 
ويترك الباقى فى الحوض المائى حتى 28 يوم حيث يتم التكسير النهائى الذى يؤخذ بنتائجه .
.
.
تشوف تكسير المكعبات بعد 28 يوم إن فشلت عليك برفض هذه الصبه وتكسيرها فورا
.
.
فى اختبارات كتيره ممكن نعملها للخرسانه بعد فشل المكعبات مثل (إختبار القلب الخرسانى
وهذا الاختبار يعتبر من الاختبارات المتلفه للخرسانه ) ( اختبار مطرقة شميدت واختبار جهاز الترا سونك ) 
هو المفروض علينا كمهندسين اخر حاجه نفكر فيها هى التكسير (والله أعلم )
.
.
المفترض ان تصل مقاومة الخرسانة عند اختبارها على 7 ايام الى 75 % من مقاومة الخرسانة المطلوبة ... 
اذا لم تصل الى هذه النسبة فهذا يعني فشل الاختبار ... في هذه الحالة ننتظر نتيجة الـ 28 يوم 
اذا نجحت لا نأخذ فى الاعتبار نتيجة الـ 7 ايام وتكون الخرسانة ناجحة والعنصر الخرساني مقبول ...

اما اذا فشلت نتيجة الـ 28 يوم ايضا فهذا لا يعنى ان العنصر الخرساني يجب ازالته .. 
فى هذا الحالة يتم عمل اختبار الـ CORE TEST باخذ عينة اسطوانية من الخرسانة 
واختبارها وتحديد مقاومتها اذا نجحت فهذا يعني ان العنصر الخرساني جيد ولا حاجة لازالته ...
لكن ماذا اذا فشل الاختبار؟؟ هناك مخرج اخر وهو اعادة التصميم على اساس مقاومة الخرسانة 
التى تم تحديدها من خلا ل اختبار الـ CORE TEST فمثلا اذا كانت المقاومة الموصفه
بالمشروع هي 350 كجم/سم مربع وكانت نتيجة الاختبار 310 مثلا في هذه الحالة يعاد التصميم 
على المقاومة 310 والتحقق من ان القطاعات امنه بهذه المقاومة اذا لم تكن القطاعات امنه على
هذه المقاومة فهذا يعنى ضرورة ازالة العنصر الخرساني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يونيو 2015)

281

السبب عدم استخدام ما يسمي بالبسكوت وهي قطع من البلاستيك تحافظ علي سمك الغطاء للحديد وتمنع التصاقه الشدات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يونيو 2015)

282


بسبب هبوط الاساسات
.
.
سبب الشرخ هبوط للقاعدة يمين الحائط ... 
ولاصلاحة يجب عمل الاتي...
1- معرفة سبب الهبوط ومعالجته
2- التحقق من ان الهبوط قد توقف وذلك بعمل بؤج من الجبيس على الشرخ فاذا كان الهبوط مستمرا سيظهر الشرخ فى البؤج
3- بعد اصلاح سبب الهبوط وتوقفه يتم اصلاح الحائط وذلك بتفريغ الشرخ بعرض 2 سم على الاقل وتعبئتة باحدى المواد الاسمنتية المخصصة لمعالجة الشروخ
4 - تثبيت شبك معدني بعرض 10 سم على الاقل بحيث يتوسط الشرخ عرض الشبك
5 - توضع عجينة اسمنت على الشبك لتغطيته تماما ثم تسلخ هذه العجينة 
6 - يتم عمل المحارة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يونيو 2015)

283


استخدام الهزاز لدمك الخرسانة العادية
.
.
الاهم عند الجسور وعند التسليح الكثيف...
.
.
الهزاز ضروري في الاعمده والجسور لكن صبة الارضيه مو ضروري بس لضمان تجانس الخرسانه
.
.
علي إلا يزيد تواجده في مكان واحد عن 7 ثواني....أي للحظة.....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يونيو 2015)

284

أنواع الكمرات (الجسور beams)
كمرة مخفية....كمرة مقلوبة....كمرة ساقطة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2015)

285

معلومه ,,,,,,,,,,, الفاصل الرئسي في المباني يتم عمل الفاصل في المباني عند وجود فاصل انشائي في الخرسانه
لا يقل عن سمك 2,سم منع من حدوث تشقوقات في المباني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2015)

286


قبل صب الميدة (الجسور الأرضية) يتم الرش بكثافة داخل القالب لتنظيفه من الاتربة ومنع الخشب من امتصاص ماء الخرسانة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2015)

287
تصميم رائع _
من تصميم كريم رشيد 
‫#‏محمد_البطراوى










_​ ​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2015)

288


سبب توزيع الحديد بالعتبه البسيطة
م.فرقان الحلو
1- الأسياخ العلوية ....لمقاومة الضغط 
2- الكانات...تقاوم قوة القص shear
3- الأسياخ الوسطية.... تقاوم قوي الألتواء...
4- الأسياخ السفلية ....تقاوم قوي الشد



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2015)

289




​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2015)

290

لمحبي أستخدام الكتل الخرسانية وتأثيرتها المعمارية.... 
فاتونييت لعمل تشطيبات بجودة للخرسانات
VETONIT Super Gloss Enamel Paint 
Has excellent gloss and color retention properties on exterior usage. Can be directly applied on VETONIT Universal Putty or Finish WR for interior walls and on VETONIT Exterior Filler or Finish WR EG on external walls. Intended for use on properly primed metallic and wooden substrates. May also be used on walls and ceilings. Is highly resistant to t...he weather conditions and can be used in any atmospheric conditions for both inside and outside.
 Technical Data:
Colors: Available in white, black and a variety of colors which may be intermixed.
Viscosity: 95 + 1-20 secs. No: Ford cup at 21. C. 
Flash Point: Over 100 degree F. 
Solids (weight): Approximately 65% (China white). 
Solids (volume): Approximately 47% (China white). 
Specific Gravity: Approximately 1.15 Kgs/liter (China white).
Dry Film Thickness: 1.2 Mils. Calculated 
Packing: Available in 18 liter drums.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2015)

291

ما هو السبب؟
.
.
م. Ammar Alsaqer
قبل البدء بأي حفر يجب دراسة الوضع عند جميع جوانب الحفر، فإذا كان الحفر قريب من مباني أو أسوار أو طرق أو مياه يجب تدعيم جوانب الحفر قبل البدء به وتسمى عملية التدعيم هذه ال shoring, أما إذا لم يكن هناك أية مباني أو مرافق مجاورة لعملية الحفر فيكتفى بالحفر بزاوية مائلة 45 درجة لمنع انهيار جوانب الحفر....
.
.
السبب هو وجود حائط ساند من الطوب الاسمنتي و ليس من الخرسانة المسلحة انهار بفعل تأثير الضغط الجانبي للتربة
وقد يكون سبب الضغط هو نتيجة اعمال حفر بالقكعة الجانبية احدث خلل في توازن ضغط التربة
.
.
الردميات خلف الجدار قد تكون غضارية تعرضت للانتفاخ بسبب الرطوبة ..وبكل الحالات تصميم الجدار غير مناسب..
.
.
حفر بدون تامين للجار من منسوب الحفر الذي تخطي منسوب قواعد السور ...... محاولة توفير الستائر الساندة و لكن العواقب وخيمة.
.
.
م. أحمد البوص
الأسباب كثيرة منها
( 1 ) عدم وجود شدادات رابطة بين السور والمبني
( 2 ) عدم وجود قواعد للسور فمن الواضح إنكسار الميدة والأعمدة معا
( 3 ) عدم الدك الجيد لردمية السور والأهم من ذلك عدم الحفر ووصول أساس السور للمنسوب المناسب على الأقل 1.5 متر في حالة قبول إختبار التربة ومقارنتها بالأحمال
( 4 ) من المفترض على يقوم بالحفر بجوار مبنى قائم الإبتعاد مسافة لا تقل عن 1 متر إلى 1.5 متر وبشكل مائل وعمل دعم للتربة
.
.
الحل: 
أفتكر حيزيل أجزاء حطام السور ....ثم يبني حائط ساند ....ويردم خلفها علي طبقات مع الدمك كل 30 سم من الرمل.....مع رشها بالماء....حتي الوصول لمنسوب الجار المطلوب.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2015)

292



اقصى (أكبر) مسافة راسية بين الكانات لا تزيد عن 20سم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2015)

293


 لو حديد البلاطة 5 أسياخ/ متر
 يبقى المسافة بين كل سيخين متتاليين 20 سم و لا 25 سم...؟
.
 .
لازم تكون خمسة اسياخ لكن يتم قياس المتر من منتصف الفراغ الى منتصف الفراغ و بهذه الحالة
بتكون المسافة من منتصفي سيخين متتاليين 20 سم و يجب ملاحظة ان يتم زيادة سيخ واحد 
على كامل عرض البلاطة اي اذا كان عرض البلاطة 4 م
فيجب ان يكون عدد الاسياخ فيها 21 سيخ



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2015)

294


التكلفه المبدئيه لاى مشروع أو يكون عندك شقه أو عماره تريد سريعا معرفة كمياتها بدون حصر
فلابد وأنت مهندس ان تكون حاضر الذهن سريع الرد سواء لمالك المشروع أو لزميلك أو لنفسك
ومن هذه المعدلات التى تم تقديرها بعد حصر العديد من المشاريع التى تم تنفيذها هى كالاتى :-


​1- اجمالى كميات مكعبات الخرسانه المسلحه المطلوبه للمبنى = 40 الى 50 % 
من اجمالى مسطح الادوار لهذا المبنى ويتوقف ذلك ع
لى نوع بلاطه الاسقف ونوع الاساسات...
مثال: عماره سكنيه بمسطح الدور = 300 م2 وعدد الادوار = 10 ادوار
اذن اجمالى مسطحات العماره = 300 * 10 = 3000 م2
اذن اجمالى مكعب الخرسانه المسلحه لهذه العماره من الاساسات للدور الاخير = 0.45* 3000 = 1350 متر مكعب
2- نسبة ووزن الحديد المسلح فى القواعد المسلحه المنفصله بدون وجود ميدات رابطه = 45 الى 60 كجم/م3 م3(للمتر المكعب)
3- نسبة ووزن الحديد المسلح فى القواعد المسلحه المنفصله مع وجود ميدات رابطه بين القواعد المسلحه = 90 الى 100 كجم / م3 م3(للمتر المكعب)
4- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه العاديه solid slab من 90 الى 100 كجم /م3(للمتر المكعب)
يعنى مكعب السقف بالتقريب = مسطح الدور الواحد * 22 الى 25 سم
5- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه الهوردى hollow block من 120 لى 130 كجم/ م3(للمتر المكعب) ( مع ملاحظة أن مكعب السقف شامل الطوب الهوردى)


6- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه اللاكمريه flat slab = 130 الى 150 كجم/م3 (للمتر المكعب)
7- كمية مكعبات خرسانه الاعمده فى الدور الواحد = 15 الى 25 % من كمية مكعبات الخرسانه المسلحه لهذا الدور
8- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى الاعمده وحوائط القص = 180 الى 250 كجم/م3 (للمتر المكعب)
9-عدد الطوب المطلوب للبلاطه الهوردى للدور الواحد = مسطح الدور الواحد مضروبا فى 4 الى 5 طوبات مقاس 20 *40 * ارتفاع الطوبه المذكور فى اللوحات
مثال : سقف بمسطح أفقى = 300 م2 والسقف كله بلاطه هوردى يحتاج هذا السقف الى عدد طوب هوردى = 300 م2 * 4.5 طوبه = 1350 طوبه بمقاس 20 *40 * ارتفاع الطوبه المذكور فى اللوحات
10-عدد الطوب لعمل مبانى الدور الواحد مقاس 25*12*6 سم = 85 الى 95 طوبه للمتر المسطح الافقى من الدور الواحد
مثال : المسطح الافقى للدور المتكرر لعماره سكنيه = 300 م2 فان كمية الطوب المطلوبه بمقاس 25*12*6 سم لبناء هذا الدور = 300 * 90 =27000 طوبه اى سبعه وعشرون الف طوبه بالتقريب طبعا


11-عدد شكاير الاسمنت اللازمه لبناء الف طوبه مقاس 25*12*6 سم = 3.50 الى 4 شكاير
12- اجمالى مسطح المحاره الداخليه للدور الواحد أو للشقه على سبيل المثال= مسطح الدور أو مسطح الشقه مضروبا فى عدد= 2.70 الى 3.00 على حسب ارتفاع الدور
مثال : شقه بمسطح 150 م2 المسطحات التقريبيه للمحاره (اللياسه) الداخليه = 150 م2 *2.8 = 420 م2 تقريبا
13- معدل استهلاك معجون الدهانات للحوائط الداخليه عدد 3 سكينه = 1.50 الى 2.00 م2 لكل 1.00 كجم معجون
14- معدل استهلاك دهان البلاستك الداخلى عدد 3 اوجه = 6.00 الى 8.00 م2 لكل 1 لتر بلاستك
15- معدل استهلاك برميل البتومين الممتلى انتاج شركة الاسكندريه اللازم لعزل الخرسانه المسلحه بعدد 2 وجه = 60 الى 70 م2 لكل برميل

 م. خريجة معمارية للتصميم المعمارى



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2015)

295




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يونيو 2015)

296


37 شيت إكسيل في كافة المجالات كما بالصورة
* الملف - من رفعي - مضغوط بإمتداد RAR بحجم 118.23 MB
437 EXCEL SHEET IN CIVIL ENGINEERING AS SHOWN IN THE PICTURE BELOW
...
الرابط : LINK


أو 
http://www.mediafire.com/d…/a2w5n23t3qrb863/EXCEL+SHEETS.rar
نسألكم الدعاء
المكتبة الإنشائية للمهندس المدني






​


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (29 يونيو 2015)

للرفع


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (30 يونيو 2015)

*تابع معنا كل جديد في عالم التنفيذ 2050*
*https://www.mediafire.com/folder/1wv01a856m5yf//ahmedXPibrahim*
*ملفات المهندس المدنى و المعمارى *
*‎**ملفات الاوتوكاد *
*تنفيذ الاعمال الخرسانيه *
*ملفات التشطيبات *
*الترميم و التدعيم *
*ملفات المكتب الفنى *
*ملفات التصميم المدنى *
*تنفيذ شبكات الطرق و المياه و الصرف*
*اسس التصميم المعمارى*
*مخططات فوتوشوب معمارى*
*https://www.mediafire.com/folder/td7e5x96tq63o//ahmed2050ibrahim*



*OR**
من رفع المبدع م علاء عبد الحليم**
**تنفيذ الاعمال الخرسانيه و التشطيبات
**http://www.gulfup.com/?5ZeSoZ**
**http://www.gulfup.com/?rqhud5**
**ملفات التصميم المدنى**
**http://www.gulfup.com/?pirfkF**
**ملفات الاوتوكاد **
**http://www.gulfup.com/?C329mp**
**ملفات المكتب الفنى**
**http://www.gulfup.com/?h6bghS**
**مخططات فوتوشوب معمارى **
**http://www.gulfup.com/?tDMBTe**
**شكرا للصاروخ العابر للقارات امير القلوب م محمد الطنوبى*
*OR*
*لازم التسجيل بموقع بوابة داماس*
*روابط مباشره*
*ملفات الاوتوكاد*
*تنفيذ الاعمال الخرسانيه*
*ملفات التشطيبات*
*ملفات الريفيت*
*ملفات التصميم المدنى*
*ملفات شبكات الطرق و المياه و الصرف*
*ملفات المكتب الفنى*
*ملفات عماره كامله*
*http://www.damasgate.com/vb/t349258*


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2015)

297




لو سمحتو ي باش مهندسين عندى استفسار 
انا عاوز اعمل سلم داخلى ف البيت يربط الدور التانى ب التالت دا ياثر ع المبنى لما اقص ف السقف وﻻ عادى
.
.
ممكن.......
بس لما تيجي تكسر فتحة السقف لا تقطع كامل الحديد وكسحه لفوق لعمل upstand بيقوي المنطقة المحيطة بالفتحة اللي انت احدثتها في البلاطة
.
.


​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2015)

298

ما هى نصيحتك للعازل فى الحمام ؟؟ ضروري أم لا
عفوا....لم أختر الصورة المناسبة للموضوع من google images
.
.
... لما تخلص شغل السباكة تفرش رمل مع خلطه باسمنت جاف وبعدين تعمل صبة بسيطة كده فوق الرمل وبعدين تعزله
.
.
العزل ما هو الا حماية للعنصر الخرساني المعرض للرطوبة وبالتالي يؤثر علي بلاطة السقف والاعمدة المحيطة بالبلاطة في صورة صدأ حديد مما يقلل من كفاءة المبني وعمره الافتراضي.... يعني لما تصرف علي حمام مبلغ وقدره تستخسر تصرف مبلغ زهيد في العزل ليه





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2015)

299


جرت هذه المحادثة أمامي:
في مشروع بناء غرفة اقترح مهندس المقاول على الاستشاري أن يقوم بصب الأعمدة مع الكمرات مع سقف الغرفة مرة واحدة 
لكن الاستشاري رفض بحجة أن هناك عناصر أفقية و عناصر شاقولية و أن انكماش الخرسانة سوف يتسبب بتشققات بين العناصر الإنشائية. فما رأيكم دام فضلكم؟
.
....
على فكرة أنا كان رأيي أنه لا مانع من ذلك لأنها ستصب ككتلة واحدة و هي مادة واحدة لها عامل انكماش واحد و طلبت منه إذا كان هناك دراسة علمية أو إشارة في أي كود على ذلك فليدلنا عليها عسى أن ننتفع بها و لكن لا يوجد أي رد منه حتى الآن
.
.​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2015)

300



بيت من أكياس الأرض أو الرمل.....Earthbag
بكاليفورنيا....أمريكا....
متي تبدء مبناك؟!
بحثت عن التكلفة بهذة الطريقة....فوجدتها
16 دولار لل SQ ft ...
إذا كانت العمالة مجانية....
وفي هذا الموقع في مقولة اخري....قد يكلف البيت الصغير 150 مترمربع
بحوالي 35000 جنية = 5000 دولار
 
الرابط: 
http://www.earthbagbuilding.com/faqs/costs.htm
موقع أخر ....عامل حسابات التكلفة للبيت ....6 دولار لل SQ FT 

الرابط:
http://www.naturalbuildingblog.com/cost-of-earthbag-houses/
http://www.permies.com/t/6832/earth-bag/Cheapest-earthbags



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2015)

301


من أسباب إنهيار المباني والمنشآت .
هناك أسباب عديدة ومختلفة قد تؤدي لانهيار المباني بشكل جزئ او كلي او تؤدي إلي تقصير عمرها الافتراضي بحيث يتوجب إخلائها في اقرب وقت لملاحظة هذه الأسباب والتي قد تشمل :

1) عدم اخذ الاحتياطات الفنية وإتباع المعايير الهندسية عند التأسيس
التأسيس علي تربه طفيلية دون عمل إحلال للتربة ودك جيد للتربة , وعدم الحيطة لوجود كيماويات في ألتربه قد تودي لتآكل وتفاعلات للخرسانة ...وحديد التسليح , يحدث هذا كلما قرب المبني من المصانع ومرامي النفايات .
في جميع الحالات المذكورة يجب التصميم واخذ الإحتياطات وفقا لكل حاله وعمل الاختبارات الضرورية واخذ المعلومات اللازمة لعمل تصميم مناسب .
إهمال عمل الجسات واختبارات إجهاد التربة عامل رئيس ومهم يتناساه الكثيرون لأسباب عديدة أهمها الرغبة في التوفير واستخراج التراخيص بطريقه صوريه وإسناد الأمر إلي غير أهله .
هناك أيضا مشكله التأسيس علي أنقاض ومناطق ردم أو أماكن أثريه حيث إن هذا يعني وجود طبقات ردم يجب إزالتها للوصول للأرض المناسبة للتأسيس وبموجب التقارير الفنية الواردة من المختصين .

2) إهمال تنفيذ واستلام الحفر
• إهمال في تحديد واستلام المنسوب
• عدم الالتزام بالدك والتسوية الجيدة
• عدم نزح المياه الراكدة أو المتراكمة علي التربة
• عدم أزاله جيده للشوائب والأملاح التي قد تكون في التربة
• عدم توسعه جوانب الحفر وتثبيت القواعد بطريقه خاطئه
• عدم الاهتمام بحماية جوانب الحفر من حدوث أي انهيار قد يحدث بعد الاستلام وقبل الصب للخرسانة

3) إهمال تنفيذ الردم
• إهمال عمل طبقات إحلال مناسبة
• الدك السيئ
• إحداث تلفيات للقواعد والأساسات بسبب المعدات
• الرقابة السيئة لأعمال الردم التي قد ينتج عنها أخطاء وتلاشي لمعالم المبني ومحاوره

4) البناء في مناطق معرضه للانهيار دون اخذ ذلك بالاعتبار إثناء التصميم
هناك مناطق قد تكون معرضه للهزات الأرضية حيث من المفترض أن يتم الأخذ بالاعتبار للزلازل والهزات عند تصميم الأعمال الخرسانية والمباني , حيث يتم حساب الجهد الذي يحدث نتيجة للزلازل طبقا للكود .

5) عدم ملائمة التصميم الإنشائي والمعماري
قد يحدث وان يهمل المالك أو المسئول عن التنفيذ أو المصمم عمل التصميم بشكل كلي أو جزئ مثل :
• إهمال في تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية mix design وعمل اختبارات الرمل والزلط والماء والإضافات الكيميائية
• عدم دقة التصميم الإنشائي والإهمال في الأخذ بالمعايير والكود وعمل حسابات خاطئه للأحمال بأنواعها المختلفة
• عدم الاستناد لتقارير جيده ومن مصادر موثوق بها بالنسبة لأعمال التربة و الأساسات
• عدم الاهتمام بعمل فواصل تمدد
• عدم مراعاة للظروف المحيطة بالمبني مثل المياه الجوفية ونحوها ..!!!
• تصميم إنشائي بطرق مخالفه وغير مناسبة مثل عدم التقييد بعمل شدات لقواعد الجار
• أخطاء رسم معماري ( كتابه أبعاد ..., أقطار تسليح ....., .......الخ )
• لا وجود لرسومات تنفيذية
• أعمال التكسير بسبب عدم توفر رسومات للكهرباء والميكانيكا


6) عدم التقيد بالمواصفات والمخططات إثناء التنفيذ 
فقدان الالتزام بالكود والإلمام بالمواصفات والمواد والمخططات التنفيذية كل هذا بالإضافة لعدم العناية بضبط ورقابه الجودة أثناء التنفيذ مسببات قد تودي لمشاكل للمبني أو انهياره مستقبلا لا سمح الله .
فعلي كل مهندس أن يتفهم كيفية الرقابة وضبط الجودة لكافة الخامات والمواد المستخدمة في مشروعه ومدي تأثيرها عليه .

7) استخدام مواد سيئة لا تصلح ولا تتوافق مع المواصفات
معظم المهندسين يكتفون بالمعاينة الظاهرية للمواد دون عمل الاختبارات لهذه المواد وهنا يجب الاهتمام بصوره اكبر للمواد التي تدخل في الخرسانة مثل الماء والرمل والزلط وحديد التسليح والإسمنت والإضافات
حيد التسليح يجب أن يستخدم وفقا لما ورد بالمخططات وإن لزم التعديل فيتوجب عمل الحسابات التصميمية الدقيقة له .
يجب استلام الحديد ومعاينته قبل شده وتنظيفه من الصدأ السطحي إن وجد ويتوجب عدم استخدام أي نوع من أنواع حديد التسليح يكون مجهول المصدر
وفي جميع الأحوال يجب التقيد بكود البناء المعمول به بكل بلد

8) أخطاء في التنفيذ و التصميم
هناك أخطاء عديدة قد ترتكب أثناء التنفيذ و التصميم منها علي سبيل المثال وليس الحصر :.
.عدم استخدام الكود الصحيح في التصميم
.عدم اخذ بعين الاعتبار تاثير الرياح و الزلازل
• عدم المتابعة الجيدة والاستلام الصحيح لحديد التسليح وقطاعاته
• عدم التأكد من التكسيح للحديد والبحور في الكمرات والبلاطات وكذلك في العزوم و الإنحناءت والكانات للكابولي
• حدوث انفصال للخرسانة أثناء الصب وتنتج بسبب تأخر عربات الخلط والمضخات مما قد يودي إلي تقليب أكثر من المطلوب لمكونات الخلطة الخرسانية حيث أن فترة التقليب تعتمد علي سرعة الخلاطه إضافة لاستخدام الهزازات بطريقه خاطئه ولمدة كبيرة
• تغيير قطاعات الحديد دون دراسة حيث يقوم المهندس أو المسئول بتغيير مقاس بمقاس سواء كان اكبر آو اصغر وهذا استبدال سيئ غير مدروس حيث إن هناك إجهاد للتماسك بين الحديد والخرسانة يجب أخذه بعين الاعتبار , فقد يحدث تعشيش أثناء الصب ناتج عن زيادة بالأقطار وعدم نفوذ الخرسانة
• إهمال في استخدام الشدات الخشبية والسفالات

9) الحوادث والصدمات
هناك بعض المباني والمنشآت التي قد تكون معرضه للصدمات والحوادث خصوصا ما كان منها قريب للشوارع الرئيسية والطرق السريعة لذلك من الأفضل عمل الاحتياطيات وحمايتها بما يتناسب مع موقعها وحالتها .

10) تعديلات وتغيير في الاستخدام للمباني
هناك اختلافات وفروق شاسعة للأحمال سواء الحية أو الميتة بين الأنشطة لكل نوع من أنواع ألابنيه فالمدرسة تختلف عن المكتبة والمستشفي يختلف عن المخزن والمصنع يختلف عن المعمل والسكن الخاص يختلف عن الفندق ... وهكذا فإن أي تغيير أو تعديل في نوع الأنشطة قد يحدث مشاكل للمبني تكبر كلما زاد الحمل عليه فليس من المعقول أن تحول فيلا صغيره مخصصه ومصممه لأحمال معينه إلي مدرسه تحوي أضعاف أضعاف ما كان معد لها بالتصميم .

11) المياه والرطوبة وإهمال العزل المائي والحراري
• قد تتعرض الأساسات للتآكل واختلاط مواد كيمائية مختلفة بسبب وجود مياه أسفل المبني تؤدي لتفاعلات مع الحديد والخرسانة ووجود الماء لوحده يسبب صدأ وتآكل الحديد , أضف إلي ذلك ما تسببه المياه الجوفية ومياه الصرف الصحي أو المياه الناتجة عن التسرب بسبب تلف بالتمديدات و البيارات القريبة .........الخ . لذلك من الواجب الاهتمام بحماية المباني من الأسفل بالبدرومات والأساسات وعمل نظام عزل جيد ومناسب لحماية المبني يضمن الحماية من كافة العوامل والظروف المحيطة بالمبني .
• تسرب مياه الأمطار من الأسطح الغير معزولة بطريقة جيده مما ينتج عنه فصل بين الحديد والخرسانة نتيجة تآكل للحديد بسبب الصدأ
• الإهمال في لياسة وتلبيس الواجهات مما يعرض الخرسانة للظروف الجوية دون حماية حيث أن بياض الواجهات ليس مقتصرا علي الناحية الجمالية بل هو لحماية الخرسانة أيضا من العوامل الجوية
• عدم الاهتمام بالخرسانة والعناية بها من الداخل بمعالجة تلفيات العزل وصرف الحمامات والسباكة بطرق سيئة فصرف الغسالات والمياه الناتجة من الحمامات لها تأثير سلبي بسبب ما تحوي من مواد كيمائية تؤثر علي الحديد والخرسانة إضافة لتسرب المياه نحو التمديدات الكهربائية في أسقف الحمامات والغرف . لذلك يجب أن تعزل الحمامات والمطابخ بنظام عزل مائي مناسب , وان يكون واضحا للمستخدمين طريقة الاستخدام وتلافي إتلاف العزل سواء للحمامات أو الأسطح بطرق مباشرة كالتكسير أو غي مباشرة كاستخدام المياه بكثرة وغمر الحوائط والأبواب مما يسهل نفوذ المياه حتى بوجود العزل الجيد .

12) الترميمات والتوسع دون دراسة
• ترميم غير مدروس واستخدام مواد تحدث تلفيات للحديد
• عمل دعائم إضافية بمقاسات لا تتحملها الأساسات أو التربة
• ترميم بفريق غير متخصص ومواد غير مناسبة
• عدم الأخذ بالاعتبار أثناء الترميم لأي اعتبار للوزن والإجهاد ومعامل الأمان .
• إحداث تكسير في الحوائط الحاملة
•زيادة ارتفاعات دون دراسة أو مراجعة لمختصين ودون تراخيص

13) إهمال في الصيانة
للأسف الشديد فإن مفهوم الصيانة مفقود بمجتمعنا العربي لأسباب كثيرة لا نستطيع أن نحصرها لكن أهما وأبرزها هو ما يدفع نظير القيام بأعمال الصيانة والتي لا تعتبر غريبة لو دفعت نظير صحة الفرد أو إصلاح سيارته أو جهازه بينما هي غريبة وغير منطقية من وجهة نظر الفرد في مجتمعنا بالنسبة للمبني الذي يسكن فيه وأجياله من بعده !!!!! , المجتمعات الغربية تعطي للصيانة أهمية قد تفوق أهمية إنشاء المبني .
الصيانة تعني الكشف الدوري علي كل عنصر من عناصر المبني واهم هذه العناصر هي العناصر الإنشائية بالأجهزة الحديثة والمتطورة لعلاج أي خلل في بدايته , كذلك الاهتمام بكل ما قد يؤثر علي المبني وسلامته .

14) تآكل الحديد والخرسانة
يحدث تآكل حديد التسليح والخرسانة لأحد الأسباب ألتاليه :
• قرب الأساسات من أماكن الصرف سواء للمصانع أو المخلفات البشرية
• تآكل بسبب إهمال الصيانة والمعالجات الفورية لتسرب المياه
• ارتفاع منسوب المياه الجوفية دون أخذه بعين الاعتبار إثناء التصميم والتنفيذ
• أحمال كبيرة أو معدات ثقيلة
• هزات وزلازل
• تغيير وتحول في الاستخدام
• أعمال حفر بجوار الأساسات دون الأخذ بالاحتياطات
• تسرب بالمياه سواء من الأمطار أو غيره وحدوث 
هبوط مفاجئ للتربة لهذا السبب
• درجات حرارة بسبب الحرائق المجاورة أو الجو وحدوث انفصال للحوائط

15) مشاكل للمباني المجاورة
قد يحدث انهيار لمبني مجاور سواء كان كليا أو جزئيا فقد يكون آيلا للسقوط ولذلك لابد من اخذ حالة المباني المجاورة بالحسبان سواء كان ذلك أثناء التصميم أو التنفيذ والصيانة وإجراء الترميمات




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2015)

302



الطوب الاسمنتى غلبا ما يستخدم فى بناء الحوائط الداخلية للحمامات لاته يتحمل الرطوبة بنسبة عالية .... 
وهو ايضا ما يتم به عمل اوتار تحت اللبشة او الحصيرة المسلحة...
.
.
الطوب الاسمنتي مصنوع من الخرسانه والطوب الاحمر من الطين...
.
.
وفى المناصق التى تخشى من تسرب الرطوبة اليها أو حتى وجود مياه بها يستخدم الطوب الاسمنتى ...
مثل جدران الحمامات مناطق أسفل البدروم وهكذا ....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2015)

303


من الملاحظات المهمة عند تنفيذ او استلام الكمرات أو الاعمدة الخرسانية بالنسبة للكانات ... 
أن يتم عمل قفل الكانة بطريقة تبادلية ....
لكيلا تكون المنطقة الضعيفة فى مكان واحد زى الوصلات كده ....
.
.
فيما يخص موضوع قفل الكانات التبادليه موضوع منتشر في الاوساط الهندسيه حتى ان بعض الحدادين 
واول مايباشر باعمال حداده الجسور يسأل المشرف هل تريدون تبادلي ام عادي...
والحقيقه من وجهه نظري الموضوع مهم في حاله الجسور المعرضه الى عزوم لي torqe شديده 

اما الجسور العاديه
اقصد التي كاناتها توضع لمقاومه القص فلا داعي لعمل تبادل بقفل الكانات
هذا ما تعلمته في حياتي وقد يقبل الصحه والخطأ



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2015)

304


من الملاحظات المهمة قبل القيام باعمال اللياسة :- 
( البياض – اللياسة – Plaster) 
تركيب شبك معدنى مجلفن(غير قابل للصدأ)" بين المبانى والعنصر الخرسانى والاماكن التى يخشى ظهوى التشققات او التنميلات فيها ...
بين الكمرات الساقطة والمبانى
بين الhغمدة الخرسانية والمبانى .......
شبك معدنى بعرض 20 سم (10سم العنصر الخرسانى +10سم المبانى )...
من التعليقات....م.Tarek Hamada
اساس تركيب سللك الفواصل هو اسلوب التركيب..التثبيت بمسمار فيشر ووردة بالخرسانة و
التثبيت بمسمار صلب ووردة بالمبانى ...ا
لتثبيت كل 60 سم من الجهتين على الا يكونا على خط واحد من اعلى واسفل










​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2015)

305


من الاعمال المفضلة قبل القيام بتركيب الابواب وعند بناء حوائط الطوب ... عمل ما يسمى بلغة السوق محاكية
ليتم تثبيت الباب فيها بدلا من تكسير خرسانة العمود وصعوبة ذلك ...
وبعض المهندسين يفضلون عمل الفتحات ملاصقة للأعمدة المسلحة
ويفضلون أن يكون العمود المسلح أحد كتفي الفتحة..
مسألة تفضيل ...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2015)

306

فى بعض المشاريع او المشاريع الحكومية يطلب بعض المهندسين او الاستشاريين 
تركيب كانة بعين فى حديد الاعمدة الخرسانية ... 
* للحفاظ على راسية والتوزيع الجيد لاسياخ العمود ... 
وفى احيان اخرى لا يتم عمل هذه الكانة لانها كانة صعبة للحداد ....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2015)

307


يفضل وضع خوابير خشب مع كسر طوب...إذا تواجدت مسافة لا تكفي لوضع صف مدماك طوب
بين الحائط والخرسانة سقف أو كمرة.....
وتسمي بالتشحيط...





​


----------



## معماريمن (6 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يوليو 2015)

معماريمن قال:


> جزاك الله خير


بارك الله لك ....


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (11 يوليو 2015)

*حصر الكميات و الملاحظات التنفيذيه*

*حصر الكميات و الملاحظات التنفيذيه*


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

308 


اجعل هاتفك آلة لحساب مساحة الاراضي
http://goo.gl/SeSf3G




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

309



صورة

جهاز فريد تطرحه شركة بوش ضمن منتجاتها و يتمتل بجهاز ليزر تركيب البلاط 
http://goo.gl/Kngb09




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

310


اكبر مسافه بين قضبان التسليح وفق 
الكود المصري...... لايزيد عن 20 سم ولا عن ضعف سمك البلاطة
 الكود الامريكي.... لايزيد عن 45 سم ولا عن ثلاث أضعاف سمك البلاطة
م.فرقان الحلو



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

311

جرت هذه المحادثة أمامي:
في مشروع بناء غرفة اقترح مهندس المقاول على الاستشاري أن يقوم بصب الأعمدة مع الكمرات مع سقف الغرفة مرة واحدة 
لكن الاستشاري رفض بحجة أن هناك عناصر أفقية و عناصر شاقولية و أن انكماش الخرسانة سوف يتسبب بتشققات بين العناصر الإنشائية. فما رأيكم دام فضلكم؟
.
....
على فكرة أنا كان رأيي أنه لا مانع من ذلك لأنها ستصب ككتلة واحدة و هي مادة واحدة لها عامل انكماش واحد و طلبت منه إذا كان هناك دراسة علمية أو إشارة في أي كود على ذلك فليدلنا عليها عسى أن ننتفع بها و لكن لا يوجد أي رد منه حتى الآن
.

والمشكلة ايضا فی حمل السقف والكمرات علی الاعمدة وهی لسة مصبوبة ...دي عاوزة تقويات من حديد تقدر تتحمل منعا لای انهيار

​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

312


فى بعض الاحيان يستخدم الطوب الخفاف الابيض فى اعمل البناء بالطوب اما لتخفيف الوزن او بعض التوفير...
ومما يجب ملاحظته انه لا يتم زيادة عدد المداميك عن ثلاثة ويستخدم الطوب الاحمر العادى لزيادة جساءة الحائط
.
....
وطبعا يجب بناء كتف المبانى طوب احمر ليتحمل الدق لتركيب الابواب الخشبية
وكذلك البلسقالة (جانبي الشباك) ليتحمل تركيب الشباك الخشبى






​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

313

من المفضل استخدام المغسلة المعلقة بدل العادية
و خصوصا للحمامات الصغيرة...لسهولة التنظيف تحتها....وعدم الزحمة....
م.فرقان الحلو



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

314


الحالة اللى وصل ليها السقف ناتجة عن تربية طيور لمدة لاتقل عن 30 سنة تقريبا مع الأهمال ويوجد ترخيم فى السقف مع وجود شروخ .. ايه الحل الإقتصادى للمعالجة .. النظام الانشائى الحوائط الحاملة 
وقد تحدث نفس الحالة لتجمعات المطر بالسطح....
.
.
لو كان سقف سطح يجب عمل عزل رطوبة له ثانيا تكسير البياض وإظهار الحديد والتأكد من أن قطاع الحديد لم يقل عن .67 من قطاعه الاصلى ثم تنطيفه بفرشه سلك ودهانه بماده ايبوكسى 131 وفى حالة نقص قطاع الحديد يتم عمل تدعيم للحديد وزرع حديد جديد وتنظيف اى خرس...انه مطبله
.
.
تكسير البلاطه وقص الحديد لانك هتلاقيه رفيع جدا بفعل الصدأ وزرع حديد والصب باستخدام الايبوكسي والاديبوند وكيماويات اخري
 البلاطه هتتكسر بسهوله جدا وهتكسرها لانها نفسها بقت ضعيفه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

315


سقف هوردى الأعصاب فى الأتجاهين
( 2way hollow bolck slabs)
تم استخدام البولسترين (الفليين) فى الأسقف لتخفيف الوزن
.
....
هذه اقرب الى المعصبة الووفل منها الى الهوردي 
بسبب استخدام الفلين والسمك كبير 
اضافة ان الاعصاب ذات ابعاد كبيرة
.
.
وكذلك يمنع حركة الفلين تماما
و نلاحظ ان ارتفاع البولسترين اكبر من ارتفاع الكمرات ؟
.
.
اعجبني فكرة البسكوت فوق الفلين (البولسترين) لرفع حديد بلاطة التغطية
.
.
ممتازة ، لكن يجب ملاحظة ان سماكة السقف لن تقل عن 40 سم على ما اتوقع ، وانه لابد من السقف المستعار مايعني ان تصل سماكة السقف من اسفل المستعار الى وجه البلاط الى متر تقريباً .
والفائدة رائعة ، بحور طويلة ولا كمرات ساقطة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

316




صورة


تسليح عمود ثماني من تركيا
.
.
يجب ان يرعى الدقق في كيفية ربط حديد التسليح الرئيسي الاحزمم لانه ممكن رحمة او تشابك هذه الاحزمة قد تؤدي مشكلة عند الصب بحيث تعمل انفصال في مكونات الكونكريت
....
.

انت بس زود الميه شوية فى العمود ده و انت بتصب و انسى موضوع التعشيش خالص - و العمود هيطلع زى البسكويته - اشترى منى انا شوفت كتير
ومش ممكن يحصل تعشيش بعد كده 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

317

تسليح البلاطة المصمتة الكابولية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

318


الجسات
نحتاج الى جستين كل 300 م2 من مساحة المبنى و تكون فى الاركان
اذا زاد عدد الجسات عن اربعه يتم تنفيذ الاربعه الاولى فى الاركان و الباقى داخل مساحة المبنى
لا يقل عدد الجسات عن اثنين
تقرير الجسات يحدد قوة تحمل التربه و منه يتم تحديد النظام الانشائى قواعد او لبشه او خوازيق...
و يحدد منسوب الحفر
و يحدد ضرورة وجود احلال من عدمه
و يحدد منسوب المياه الجوفيه
و يحدد نوع الاسمنت فى الخرسانه اسفل الارض
و يحدد سمك الغطاء الخرسانى اسفل الارض 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

319

الطوب الأبيض الخفيف ...مميزاته:-

خفة وزن الطوب الخفيف يوفر 20-25% فى كمية الخرسانه بالهيكل ،
وأثناء عملية البناء يمكن حمل بلوك الطوب الخفيف بيد واحده مما يؤدى إلى إنتاجية متميزة .
....
.
بلوكات الطوب الخفيف تعطى مستوى عالى من العزل الحرارى عند إستخدامها فى الحوائط و فى البلاطات ذات الأعصاب مما يوفر فى إستهلاك كهرباء دون الحاجه إلى مواد عازله إضافية .
.
.
يمكن إستخدام بلوكات الطوب الخفيف فى مبانى الحوائط الحامله و الحوائط غير الحاامله نظرأ لأنها تتميز بمقاومه عاليه للضغط ( 40-50 كجم/سم ) .
.
.
تساعد خفية وزن الطوب الخفيف ( 600-650 كجم/م3 ) و مقاومته العالية للضغط على تقليل الأحمال و الإجهادات السيزماتيكية المؤثرة على هيكل المبنى عند تعرضه لزلزال .
.
.
لا شك أن الحوائط المبنية بإستخدام بلوكات الطوب الخفيف تعطى إحساس أكبر بالقوه و الأمان 
.
.
أداء الطوب الخفيف لا يتأثر بالعوامل الخارجية مثل الحشرات أو الحرارة أو الصقيع أو الرطوبه .
.
.
تعتبر بلوكات الطوب الخفيف ماده مقاومة للحريق و غير قابله للإشتعال طبقأ للمواصفات القياسية المصريه تقاوم بلوكات الطوب الخفيف الحريق لمدة ساعتان عند درجة حرارة 1200 درجة مئويه دون حدوث أى تغير فى مواصفاتها الفنية .
.
.
بلوكات الطوب الخفيف يمكن رصها بسهولة كما يمكن قطعها و نشرها و ثقبها بسهوله بإستخدام أدوات النجارة العاديه مما يؤدى إلى سهولة عمل مسارات مواسير الكهرباء و السباكة و الخدمات الأخرى . 






​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

الطوبة الذكية...
وتحويل المبني الي لعبة ميكانو....
إسلوب جديد قيد التجربة و التنفيذ....
سيوفر التكلفة للنصف ....50%
http://goo.gl/kiBIxK








​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يوليو 2015)

320

خطوات تنفيذ وتقوية واستلام الشدة الخشبية للسقف .
الشده البلدي دي اسهل شده في ظبط المناسيب
















​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يوليو 2015)

321


هل هذا تصرف صحيح؟
لم يتمكن المقاول من اخراج الخشب من تحت القاعدة (المعلقة) فقام بحرقه
.
.
الحرارة العالية تسبب تشهم وتفتت في البنية الخراسانية وان كانت حرارة احتراق الخشب اقل من الجرارة الاازمة الى تفتيت البنى الخرسانية ولكن هذا لايعني انها لاتضر بالهيكل وخاصة انا عملية الاحراق جرت على الطوابق السفلية اي الركائز والقواعد...
.
.
هذا خطأ كبير لأن درجة الحرارة العالية تسبب ضرر كبير على الخرسانة وحديد التسليح



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

322

الراجل دة بيقيس إية ؟؟؟؟
.
.
جهاز قياس سمك طبقة الدهان ويتم قياسها بالميكرون



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

323

م. Ahmed Ragab
وعند تنفيذ الهوردي :-
ترص اول صف من البلوكات ويوضع لوح خشب لتزانة عرض 10 سم يمثل عرض العصب ويرص الصف الثانى من البلوكات ... 
وهكذا
(لاحظ خشب اللتزانة سمك 2.5سم عرض 10سم أ
و 12.5سم طول (2.7م – 3م -3.3م وحسب الحاجة )



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

324

Hollow Block Ribs أعصاب البلاطات المفرغة :-

الاهمية :- الأعصاب تعمل ككمرات صغيرة مرتكزة على الكمرات الرئيسية
عند التصميم :-
عرض العصب غالبا ما يكون 10 سم طبقا للكود المصري وطبقا للصورة التالية:-



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

325


صورة توضيحية لتسليح عصب الهوردي ب2فاى 10مم 
ووكانات مفتوحة 5فاى8مم على المتر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

326

لتوضيح عصب البلاطات المفرغة...الهوردي
اختيار تسليح العصب ب2فاى 10مم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

327


مفتاح قياس عزم رباط المسامير بالمنشأت المعدنية Steel Structure
ما هى قيمة عزم الرباط فى المنشأ المعدنية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
.
.
حسب قطر المسمار



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

328


إستلام أعمال المباني

أ: إرشادات تنفيذ أعمال المباني :

1. يتم عمل منسوب أفقي ثابت (شرب) وتعليمه على الأعمدة الخرسانية قبل البدء في أعمال المباني....
2. يتم مراقبة نسب خلط مونة المباني.
3. يتم عمل مدماك أرضي بكامل الدور أو الوحدة مع :- 
3-1- إسترباع الغرف.
3-2- تحديد أماكن الفتحات .
3-3- وزن المباني أسفل الكمرات.
4. يتم وضع قوالب الطوب (أول مدماك) على فرشة كاملة من المونة.
5. يتم إستخدام قوالب سليمة بصفة دائمة والتأكد من عدم إستخدام كسور القوالب في البناء قدر الإمكان.
6. يتم تقسيط المداميك على إرتفاع الحوائط بحيث تكون جميع المداميك متساوية وكذلك العراميس.
7. يجب أن ترتفع حوائط المبني بإنتظام بحيث لا يزيد إرتفاع أي جزء عن الآخر بأكثر من 1.5 م في أي وقت ، وينتهي آخر مدماك في منسوب بطنيات الميدات وبلاطات الأسقف والأعتاب و لا تستعمل أجزاء الطوب.
8. يجب تفريغ العراميس بمقدار من 1-2 سم أولاً بأول حتى تساعد على تماسك البياض أو الكحلة .
9. ترش العراميس بالماء بعد تفريغ العراميس ثم تكحل بالمونة.
10. يجب عمل الكحلة من أعلى الحائط إلى أسفله خاصة العراميس الطولية .
11. في حالة البناء بالطوب المفرغ والخفاف يتم عمل 3 مداميك من الطوب المصمت أسفل وأعلى البلاطة المسلحة وكذلك عمل مدماكين في منسوب العتب من الطوب المصمت وأيضاً حول فتحات الشبابيك والأبواب.
12. في حالة الحوائط نصف طوبة تبني المحاكية بجوار العمود الخرسانة بمقاس لا يقل عن 20 سم أما إذا قل المقاس عن ذلك يجب صب المحاكية مع العمود.
13. يتم إستخدام ميزان خيط لمراجعة رأسية الحوائط كل ثلاثة مداميك.
14. في حالة مباني الحوائط الساندة بالطوب المفرغ يتم وضع أسياخ حديد رأسية على مسافات أفقية 1.2 م ويتم ملء البلوكات المار بها أسياخ الحديد بمونة أسمنتية.

ب: إرشادات إستلام أعمال المباني 

1. عدم إستعمال وحدات طوب تالفة .
2. ملأ العراميس الطولية والعرضية .
3. يتم إستخدام " قدة " ألمونيوم بطول 3.00 متر في جميع الإتجاهات لمراجعة إستواء السطح وضمان عدم وجود تربيات في البياض .
4. سمك اللحامات الرأسية والأفقية لا يزيد عن 2 سم .
5. يجب تفريغ لحامات المباني التى سيتم بياضها بعمق حوالي 1 سم.
6. مراجعة تشحيط المباني.
7. تربط قواطيع المباني مع الأعمدة الخرسانية بخوص عرضها لا يقل عن 2.5سم(كانات).
8. يتم طرطشة الأعمدة بعد فكها وتمام معالجتها وقبل بناء الحوائط الملاصقة بوقت كاف يكفي لتصلد الطرطشة .
9. يتم التأكد من تقسيط إرتفاع المباني بحيث لا يكون هناك فاصل يزيد عن 1 سم بين آخر مدماك مباني وبطنيات الكمرات أو بلاطات الأسقف. 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

329




​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

330


م. طارق سالم
إستلام حديد تسليح الأعمدة والحوائط الخرسانية
1. مراجعة نوعية الحديد المعتمد للمشروع ( اعتماد الموّرد )
2. التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ.
3. مراجعة أقطار حديد التسليح ومطابقتها للرسومات ...
4. مراجعة عدد الأسياخ فى العامود 
5. مراجعة توزيع الحديد الرئيسى والمسافات بين الاسياخ الرأسية حسب الرسومات
6. مراجعة عدد الكانات وتقسيط المسافات بين الكانات وشكل الكانة وتربيطها بالأسياخ تربيط سد.
7. التأكد من رأسية حديد التسليح الرأسي وأفقية الكانات.
8. مراجعة تركيب العدد الكافي من البسكوت بين الشدة الخشبية للعامود وحديد التسليح.
9. التأكد من نظافة أرضية العامود قبل التقفيل.
10- التأكد من طول السيخ



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

331


Eng-Fahmy Elsharkawy
الشرخ ده ماشي بطول الحائط وواصل للسيراميك بتاع الأرضيات وع فكره ظاهر في الحائط من الجانبين وكمان في البلاط
تفسيري الشخصي أنه حدث هبوط الأساسات ياريت لو ليكوا تفسير تاني!!!!!
.
....
م.Jwan Zen
ليس بالضرورة أن يكون هبوط تفاضلي . قد يكون لأسباب تتعلق بالتمدد و التقلص و تتعلق بمواد البناء. على العموم هناك حدود مقبولة للشقوق و هذه الشقوق مقبولة . 
وأعتقد أن الشقوق الناتجة عن الهبوط التفاضلي تكون شقوق قطرية .

يعني أيه كلمة تفاضلي؟!

يعني اختلاف في نسبة هبوط القواعد . يعني كل قاعدة تهبط بمقدار يختلف عن مقدار بقية القواعد.
مثلا : قاعدة تهبط 6 سم و أخرى مثلا 3 سم و أخرى 1 سم . 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

332

ما فكرة التصميم الأنشائى لهذة الأعمال المائلة ؟
.
.
اعمده ديكوريه خاصه بالواجهه.. ولو لاحظت الاعمده الداخليه مظبوطه.
....
.
اعتقد ان جميع هذه الأعمدة حليات معمارية ولاتدخل ضمن العناصر الإنشائية الحاملة للمبنی
.







​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

333

أنواع الشروخ بالحوائط ( أسبابها وطرق علاجها )
من أهم الخطوات اللازمة لتلافى حدوث الشروخ مرة أخرى عمل الدراسة الإنشائية وتحديد أسباب الشرخ وبالتالى خطوات العلاج اللازمة. ولعلاج أى مشكلة يجب أن يتم أولاً إيقاف المصدر الأساسى الذى تسبب فى وجود هذه المشكلة فمن غير المنطقى أن يتم ترميم شرخ ومازال السبب الرئيسي لوجوده موجود
1- الشروخ الأفقية بالحوائط : -
تحدث هذة الشروخ في مناطق الالتقاء بين الكمرات الساقطة و جدران المباني 
و سبب هذة الشروخ هو فى الاصل يرجع الى ترك البنا مسافة بين الكمرة ونهاية الحائط من أعلى بدون تشحيط وتعبئة هذا الفراغ بالمونة السطحية نظرا لكون هذا الفراغ صغير لا يستوعب جزء من الطوبة وعند جفاف هذة المونة فانها تتقلص وتقل فى الحجم فيحدث الشرخ وكذلك التمدد والانكماش بسبب فرق معامل التمدد بين المادتين الخرسانة والطوب و هي تشققات غير خطرة لكنها معيبة ............
ويتم تلافى هذة المشكلة بالتشحيط ( قص قطع صغيرة من الطوب وتسديد هذا الفراغ وعدم ترك اى مسافة بين الكمرة ونهاية الحائط - عمل خوابير خشبية على شكل مثلث يتم تشحيطها بين نهاية الحائط والكمرة الخرسانية ) و قبل اعمال المحارة (اللياسة ) يتم دق سلك شبك بعرض 20 سم بحيث يكون 10 سم على الكمرة و10 سم على المبانى ويتم تثبيت الشبك السلك بالكمرة الخرسانية بمسامير صلب ومسدس الطلقات لأن الشاكوش العادى لا يستطيع تثبيت المسمار بالخرسانة المسلحة ) 
2- الشروخ الرأسية بالحوائط : -
تحدث في مناطق التقاء الأعمدة بالمباني و هي شروخ معيبة لكنها غير خطرة أيضاً وتحدث بسبب التمدد والانكماش بسبب فرق معامل التمدد بين المادتين الخرسانة والطوب وبسبب عدم وجود ترابط بين الاعمدة والحوائط .........
ويتم تلافى هذة المشكلة بعمل ربط بين الاعمدة الخرسانية والمبانى كل 40 الى 50 سم وذلك بواسطة زوايا معدنية تثبت بالعامود بمسامير صلب بواسطة مسدس الطلقات وتدخل بين مدماكين الطوبة ( كما بالصور ) و قبل اعمال المحارة (اللياسة ) يتم دق سلك شبك بعرض 20 سم بحيث يكون 10 سم على العامود و10 سم على المبانى بنفس الطريقة السابقة 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
فى حالة المبانى القائمة بالفعل ولم يتم مراعاة هذة الأصول وظهرت الشروخ ما هو الحل :-
إذا كانت الشروخ خفيفة مجرد تنميلات سطحية لا تتجاور طبقة المحارة ( اللياسة ) ومستقرة ولا تتزايد يمكن معالجتها وذلك بتفتيح هذة الشروخ وملء هذة التشققات بمعجونة خاصة لهذة الحالات من شركات متخصصة مثل كيماويات البناء الحديث او سيكا وخلافة مثل (معجون كيم كراك ) ويتم وضع تيب ( شريط يشبة الشاش الطبى ) فوق الشرخ وين اعادة الدهان ................
أما اذا كان الشرخ عميق يصل الى المبانى بين العامود والطوب ويكون ايضا مستقر ولا يتزايد فيتم عمل ثلاث مراحل حتى لا يعود الشرخ من جديد 1- تكسير طبقة المحارة وتفتيح الشرخ وملىء الشرخ بضفيرة من الكتان المغموس فى اسمنت لبانى 2- تزريع كلبسات حديد 6 مم تربط بين العامود والحائط كل 40 سم على شكل ] تزرع فى العامود بالتخريم مع مونة ايبوكسية وفى المبانى بالدق 3- وضع شبك سلك على الشرخ كما سبق شرحة وإعادة المحارة والدهانات ....................
وللتعرف على الشرخ إذا كان مستقر أو يتزايد يتم عمل بؤج جبسية على مسار الشرخ وراقبتها يوميا" إذا انكسرت البؤج وانفصلت عن بعضها يكون الشرخ فى تزايد أو بتدبيس ورق رقيق مثل ورق التنظيف الكلينكس فوق الشرخ تثبيت جيد ومراقبتة وإذا اتضح ان الشرخ يتزايد فهذا لة مجال أخر سوف نحاول ان شاء الله شرحة ...............
3- شروخ مائلة بزاوية 45 وهي شروخ في الغالب خطرة و لها أشكال كثيرة :-
أ – شروخ مائلة أعلى فتحات الأبواب والشبابيك : -
هذه الشروخ سببها نقص طول العتب الخرسانى للباب أو الشباك أو أن العتب غير موجود أصلاً .. وخاصة تحت ضربات الباب المتلاحقة وكذلك بسبب فرق الأحمال الواقعة على الطوب حيث ان الطوب اسفل نهاية العتب مباشرة ( كتف الباب ) يحمل حمل مركز والطوب بجوار العتب لا يحمل نفس الحمل فتحدث الشروخ لذلك من الافضل ان يكون تحميل العتب ( كتف الباب ) إما خرسانة أو طوب مصمت على الأقل ويكون العتب راكب المباني من الجهتين بمسافة طوبة كاملة على الاقل 25 سم 
يتم وضع اكسسوارات مبانى عبارة عن شبك حديد يوضع بين بلوكات المبانى وسط المونة كل 40 سم ارتفاع لمنع الشروخ وانفصال المبانى ( كما بالصور ) 
ب – شروخ مائلة اسفل الشبابيك غالبا ما تحدث بالأدوار الأرضية أكثر : 
شروخ خطرة سببها وجود هبوط في إحدى قواعد المبنى أو أكثر أو هبوط غير منتظم فى الجدار نفسة بسبب ترخيم السملات .. تتم عملية دراسة كاملة لتدعيم المبنى بشكل علمي
ج – شروخ مائلة بزاوية 45 تبدأ من الزاوية العلوية بين العامود والكمرة إلى منتصف السمل السفلي هذا شرخ خطر للغاية سببه وجود ضعف في الميدة السلفية أو الشداد الأرضي و غالباً ما يكون السمل مكسور بسبب مرور المعدات فوقة وقت الردم 
تتم عملية دراسة كاملة لتدعيم المبنى بشكل علمي .
د – شروخ مائلة بزاوية 45 تبدأ من الزاوية السفلية للعامود الى منتصف الكمرة العلوية- : 
يتم بسبب وجود هبوط في إحدى القواعد ( مكان انطلاق الشرخ ) و يتوافق عادة مع شروخ في أطراف النوافذ السفلية 
وفى بعض الحالات يحدث الشرخ لسوء مصنعية البنا بعدم البناء بطريقة قطع لحام ايدية وشناوى وجعل اللحامات رأسية فى بعض الاماكن مما يؤدى لحدوث الشرخ أو قص الحائط من السباك أو الكهربائى أو بوضع ماسورة صرف تفصل الجدار عن بعضة ولم يتم المعالجة بطريقة هندسية سليمة 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
يتم تلافى جميع الشروخ بوضع شبك معدنى مع المبانى يبدأ من العامود للعامود يدفت بالمونة بين المداميك على مسافات رأسية كل 40 سم ( كما بالصور ) ويوجد منة جميع العروض وربط الاعمدة بالمبانى كما سبق ايضاحة وفى حالة المبنى القائم نفس الطريقة السابق توضيحها اذا كان تنميل بسيط بالمعجون الخاص لذلك واذا كان عميق وفى المبانى يتم ازالة المحارة وتفتيح الشرخ وحشوة بالكتان المجدول المغموس فى اسمنت لبانى ثم التدبيس حول الشرخ بمسافات يفضل ان تكون قريبة بكلبسات حديد 6 مم ثم شبك قبل المحارة ثم اعادة المحارة والدهانات ( التدبيس بواسطة كلبسات 6 مم على شكل( ] ) )
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ملحوظة هامة : المنازل القريبة من الاراضى الزراعية والتى مازالت تقوم برى الأرض وزراعتها أكثر عرضة لهذة الشروخ وقد تؤدى لأكثر من ذلك بسبب زيادة المياة من الرى وسحبها وتكرار العملية يودى لعدم ثبات خواص التربة بسبب عدم ثبات نسبة الرطوبة بالتربة تحت المبانى والمجاورة للأرض الزراعية وكذلك زراعة الأشجار أمام المنازل قد تقوم بسحب المياة من التربة وتساعد على هبوط الاساسات وظهور الشروخ ..............
والله ولى التوفيق ( م/ طارق سالم )






















​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

334


يتم تسوية (ملج وتنعيم ) الخرسانة اولا بأول بمجرد انتهاء منطقة الصب

ويتم ايضا في المساحات الواسعة اعمال التسوية بواسطة الواح خشبية بطول 1م تقريبا



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

335


معلومه ......... يجب لا يقل مكعبات الاختبار عن عدد 5 لكل صب ,,,,, بمعني 5 مكعبات لكل 100 متر 3



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

336

عند ازالة القالب بالعتبة الناتئة (cantilever) البدء من المنطقة الحرة باتجاه الاعمدة
خاص بكروب وصفحة التنفيذ الهندسي للمبتدئين
م.فرقان الحلو
.
.
الشدة بالصورة غير مناسبة....المقصود فقط معلومة أتجاه الأزلة للشدة...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

337

مهندس محمد معوض
يفضل عمل upstand لمنع ظهور شروخ على الواجهة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

338


البلاطة المعصبة (الهوردي) في الاتجاهين المحددات والاشتراطات في الكود ومتى يتم استخدامها 
مهندس عبد الغني الجند


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

339

تثبيت الجوايط 
وهي مسامير تركيب قواعد الجمالونات المعدنية ....
.
.
وبعد صب القاعدة يتم تثبيت العمود بقطاعه المطلوب...
.
.
صورة عامة للقواعد والاعمدة لاحد مصلنع تصنيع مكرونة


تثبيت الجوايط 
وهي مسامير تركيب قواعد الجمالونات المعدنية ....











وبعد صب القاعدة يتم تثبيت العمود بقطاعه المطلوب






صورة عامة للقواعد والاعمدة لاحد مصلنع تصنيع مكرونة



 
​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

340


طريقة حساب كمية الأخشاب المطلوية للشدة الخشبية للأسقف ..

~ هنبدأ بالسقف الـ SOLID SLAB
شدة السقف بتكون ألواح لتزانة و عروق 
=اللتزانة عرضها بيكون 10 أو 12.5 سم و سمك 2.5 سم ...
أطوالها اللى بتختلف و أشهرها 2.7 - 3.00 - 3.30 - 3.60 متر .
و بنستخدمها فى التطبيق و الكمرات و العراقات و البرندات .

كمية اللتزانة اللى بنحتاجها بتكون تقريبا ضعف مسطح السقف ..
يعنى سقف 400 م2 يحتاج خشب لتزانة 800 متر2
بس الخشب بالمتر المكعب !!
نحول الـ 800 لمكعب نضربها فى السمك 0.025 = 20 متر خشب .

#الخلاصة_
اللتزانة المطلوبة بالمتر مكعب = مساحة السقف * 0.05 

~ نيجى بقى للأسقف الفلات FLAT SLAB و كمان تمشى مع ال HOLLOW BLOCK الهوردى ..

اللتزانة بتكون أقل من اللى فات عشان مفيش كمر .
كمية اللتزانة = مساحة السقف *1.5 و نحولها للمتر المكعب بعد كدا 
السقف 400 م2 *1.5 = 600 م2
600 *0.025 = 15 متر مكعب لتزانة 

#الخلاصة 
اللتزانة المطلوبة بالمتر مكعب = مساحة السقف * 0.037

= نيجى بقى للعروق و القوائم الخشب قطاعها مربع 7.5 سم أو 10 سم و ارتفاعها بيكون 2.7 متر عشان تكون مناسبة للأسقف فى المنشأت السكنية .. دى احتايجها بيكون حسب السقف نفسه و بحوره .
بس ممكن نحسب عدد تقريبى ..

عدد العروق = مساحة السقف * 1.7
السقف بتاعنا 400 متر * 1.7 = 680 عرق تقريبا 
تكعيبة العرق الواحد = 2.7 * 0.1 * 0.1 و بعد كدا نضربها فى عدد عروق السقف 
السقف السابق هيحتاج 18.3 متر3 

#الخلاصة 
خشب العروق بالمتر مكعب = مساحة السقف * 0.045
_
_Amal Hammad._



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

341


الmetal deck slab عبارة عن بلاطة خرسانية مصبوبة بدون شدات 
علي الواح صاج معرج مرتكز علي كمرات حديد




​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

342

م.حازم شعبان
عزل الحمام يرتفع علي الحوائط بمقدار 30 سم او 20 من آخر سطح تشطيب 
مع مراعاة ارتفاعه بنفس المقدار من سطح البانيو ان وجد



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

343


م. Mostafa Mohsen Soliman
هل طريقة تحميل صدفة السلم علي العمود .....في شغل الاهالي هنا كافية؟
.
.
المفروض يكون في كمره...
بس ممكن نعتبر الحاله دي شبه الفلات سلاب

و لابد من عمل طبقتين حديد وليس كما هو وارد في الصوره

.
.
الاخوة الزملاء اللي بيقولوا ممكن ... الواضح من الصورة ان كل علاقه الصدفة بالعمود هي 3 اسياخ 12 مم ... 
فهل 3 اسياخ 12مم يكفى لحمل قلبتين سلم؟؟؟
.
.
فعلا عندك حق هو المفروض يكون الحديد مظبط عن اللي في الصوره وفي تعليقات فوق بتوضح كده
وعلي رأسها تعليق م طارق سالم
حرب صممها كمره ساقطه وشوف هاتطلع معاك كام هاتلاقيها كمره خفيفه وبعد كده جرب أعملها كمره مدفونه 
وشوف هاتطلع معاك كام وشيك علي الترخيم هاتلاقي الموضوع مش بعد عشان اصلا السلم صغير 
وانا شخصيا ممكن أعتبرها بلاطه فلات سلاب وبحط فواتير علويه وسفليه 
مع رقتين حديد
.
.
حتى لا يختلط الامر على البعض الحالة التى بالصورة ليست حالة عامة ولكنها حالة خاصة كون السلم صغير
قد لا يتعدى عرض القلبة 1م .. 
فمن الممكن ان نقول ان طريقة التحميل هذه يمكن ان تؤدي الغرض بعد التعديل بعمل رقة حديد علوية
وعمل فواتير علوية وسفلية ..
على الرغم من ان طريقة التحميل ليست صحيحة 100% الا انها الى حد ما ستؤدي الغرض في هذه الحالة ( حالة السلم الصغير )
اما اذا كان السلم كبير فلابد من عمل نظام انشائي واضح ايا كانت طريقة التحميل 
( كمرة بين العمودين - كابولي من العمودين وكمرة على اطراف الكوابيل وهذا حسب وضع السلم طبعا ... ) 
المهم ما اردت توضيحه الا يختلط الامر بين حالة التحميل هذه وغيرها لان هذه الحالة مناسبة لهذا السلم 
لكنها قد تسبب مشكلة كبيرة جدا في غيره 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

344

ياريت الناس اللي بتعمل دورات....لو حد عنده أمكانيات لشراء أجهزة مساحية زي ميزان أو تيدوليت....ولو حتي total station
سواء شراء أو إيجار....
ويعمل دورات مساحية....بمشاريع مساحية كاملة لموقع....

عموما لقيت العرض الحلو ده.....في بنها....وأحتمال بفرعهم بالعتبة القاهرة...
تقديم خدمة متميزة للعاملين والمهتمين بمجال المساحة وجعلها قريبة منهم وفي متناول أيديهم. 
- تقديم كل ما هو جديد من أجهزة مساحية متطورة .
العنوان1: 7 شارع الجيش العتبه 
العنوان2: طوخ بنها القليوبيه
تليفون/ 01112839815

لهم فرع في العتبة.....
طيب حأروح بنها قليوب عشان دورة...متروح أيه المشكلة.....في بيسافر بلد تانية عشان دورة....











​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

345

شرح تفصيلي للعمل بجهاز الميزان من الصفر حتى الأحتراف 
 يعتبر جهاز الميزان "niveau de chantier" من الأجهزة الشائعة الاستخدام والضرورية للأعمال المساحية 
والمشاريع الحيوية حيت يعتمد علية المهندس والمساح في كثير من الأعمال. استخدامه سهل مقارنة بالأجهزة المساحية الأخرى .
تصنف أجهزة الميزان من حيث الدقة إلى ثلاثة أصناف:
1- أجهزة دقيقة: وفيها تكون فقاعة التسوية حساسة جدا كما تكون قوة التكبير عالية ويستخدم هذا النوع 
في أعمال المسح الجيوديسي والأعمال التي تتطلب دقة عالية....
2- أجهزة متوسطة الدقة: وهي أقل دقة من الصنف الأول ويغلب إستخدام هذا النوع في معظم المشاريع الهندسية.
3- أجهزة منخفضة الدقة: ويصنع هذا النوع من الأجهزة خصيصا لأغراض التسوية التقريبية
كما هو الحال في مشاريع الأبنية المحدودة ولحالات التسوية على مسافات قريبة.

و يتكون الجهاز من ثلاثة اجزاء
1-(راس الميزان)
2-(الحامل الثلاثى)
3-(القامه)
و غيرها من التفاصيل يمكنك التعرف عليها من خلال الروابط التي اقترحهاعليكم في شرح تفصيلي للعمل بجهاز الميزان من الصفر حتى الأحتراف و ذلك في كوكتيل متكامل من دروس متكاملة باللغة العربية و أيضا الفرنسية نتمنى أن تنال إعجابك
الرابط 1 
الرابط 2 
الرابط 3

http://www.astucestopo.net/2013/11/niveauchantier.html







​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

346


خذ فكرة...
من المواضيع المهمة جدا والتى انتشرت بكثرة حاليا فى مجال الإنشاءات
موضوع تسليح التربة Reinforced Soil بكل انواعه واغراضه ونظرا لظهور عدة أنظمة م
ن هذا النوع منها Keystone blocks with geogrid reinforcements 
او نظام Precast Panel Reinforced Earth Walls وغيرها الكثير .
ونظرا لأهمية الموضوع فسوف نكتفى بتوضيح تنفيذ النظام السائد فى الاستخدام 
فى معظم الدول الاوروبية والعربية وهو Precast Panel Reinforced Earth Walls
حيث يتم استخدام قطع خرسانية مسبقة الصنع في الواجهة الامامي...ة للجدار
ويكون شكل الخرسانة باشكال متعددة والوان مختلفة ويمتاز هذا النوع من الجدران
في القدرة العالية على تحمل الاوزان الثقيلة لذلك يكثر استخدامه في الجدران الاستنادية للجسور وسكك الحديد 
وفي الطرق عندما يكون ارتفاع الجدار الاستنادي أكبر من 6 م .
ولزيادة الفائدة فإن أفضل توضيح لتنفيذ هذه الطريقة يكون عن طريق الفيديوهات .
لذا يمكنكم التعرف أكثر حول طريقة التنفيذ لتلك الحوائط بعد مشاهدة هذا الفيديو الرائع .

Construction Engineering





​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

347


اعمال المرمر بالطريقة الاعتيادية
ثانيا: تركيب ال B.R.C وتثبيته بشكل محكم باستخدام بسمار عصفوري او برغي وجوي
صفحة التنفيذ الهندسي للمبتدئين
م.فرقان الحلو
....
.
وجدت ب google images
.....صور لاعمل تركيب مرمر بمسجد بالصور ....بس معجبنيش اللون وتأثيره مع بعض....
أفتكر ممكن تضاف أفكار لضبطه مع التصميم.....
في بلاطات منه ألوانها عجبتني زي أول صورة.....واللون البني المجزع أبيض...بس برضه حسب تصميمه....






















​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

348

ما هو الحل المناسب لهذة المشكلة ؟؟ نرجو الافاده
.
لحد علمى . المحاره تنزل ومحاره السقف تنزل وتتنضف كويس والحديد ياخد ماده . يدهن. ويومين كدا وتتطرطش وتتمحر
.
كلامك صح ...بس يلزم معلرفة سبب الفتحة بالسقف و تسرب الرطوبة اليها الأول.....ه
ل هي بلاطة السطح فسبب تجمغ الأمطار....فيعالج السطح ويعزل......
أو هي بلاطة سقف دور فيكون من تسرب بمواسير صحي الحمام فتستبدل .....
وذلك قبل معالجة البلاطة والحوائط وحتي لا تتكرر مستقبلا....















​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 يوليو 2015)

349

بعض الصور لحمام سباحة اثناء عملية العزل باستخدام مادة 
fiber glass .طريقة التنفيذ:...
1)يتم التنظيف من اي اغبرة ومواد عائقة
2) معالجة التشققات.
3)معالجة كل الحواف الحادة الداخلية وجعلها بشكل مائل.
4) طلاء المادة الاساس.
5)عمل طبقتان او ثلاث طبقات من مادة الايبوكسي مسلح بمادة الفايبر كلاس وتترك كل طبقة لتجف على الاقل 6-10 ساعات قبل وضع الطبقة التالية.
ومن مزايا عزل المسابح بالفيبر (التبطين)
:1-يمنع تسرب المياه بشكل نهائي
2- يمكن صيانته بسهولة وفي دقائق معدودات
2-التوفير من دفع المبالغ الطائلة( غير مكلف)
3-يمكن تبطين المسابح بدون تكسير السيراميك أوالقيشاني مع الضمان.
4 مدة التنفيذ هي الأقل مقارنة بغيره ( طبعا بحسب الأحجام)
5- ضرورة أن تكون جميع المواد المستخدمة ذات جودة عالية ومن افضل الشركات لا تجارية
.
.
ومن مزايا تبطين المسابح والخزانات الأرضية( 2 ) الحفاظ على نقاوة المياه بمادة عازلة خالية 
 من المواد الضارة ( صحية )فلا ترسبات إسمنتية ولا خلافه بل هي مواد من الياف زجاجيةلا 
 تتفاعل مع معادلاات المواد الكيمائية التي في المسابح
.
.
الصيانة : هي الأقل بما يقارب 80%مقارنة بغيره ,لا تتكون طحالب وإن وجدت فهي قليلة وتزال بسهولة












​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 يوليو 2015)

349
37 شيت إكسيل في كافة المجالات كما بالصورة
* الملف - من رفعي - مضغوط بإمتداد RAR بحجم 118.23 MB

437 EXCEL SHEET IN CIVIL ENGINEERING AS SHOWN IN THE PICTURE BELOW
...
الرابط : LINK

http://www.gulfup.com/?NBfAGa


أو 

http://www.mediafire.com/d…/a2w5n23t3qrb863/EXCEL+SHEETS.rar

نسألكم الدعاء

المكتبة الإنشائية للمهندس المدني 



​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (15 يوليو 2015)

أخي لا مانع في وضع معلومات بالموضوع....
ولكن مراعاة نقطتين....إلا يتعدي حجم الكتابات 4....ويفضل أن يكون في برجراف عدة أسطور قليلة
 لأن هدف الموضوع هو تبسيط و تقليل حجم المعلومات للبوست الواحد....

وإذا كنت ستشارك في كثيير من الموضوعات فيفضل الأستعانة بالصور و الفيديوهات.....
وأن تقلل حجم صورة توقيعك الدعاء الي مكتوبة في سطر بسيط.....


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

350

التدعيم.....سواء للسقف او الاعمدة او البلاطة....
ممكن ان يكون بسبب ضعف وتأكل العنصر الخرساني قد يكون بسبب سوء الخرسانة أو الرطوبة.....وقد يكون هناك خطء في تصميم المقطع الخرساني ويحتاج تقوية وزيادة.....
.
.
يجب أن اعمل أسناد للعناصر الخرسانية....إذا كان هناك تكسيير بها لأظهار الحديد أو أزالة الخرسانة المتهالكة...أو لربط العمود المعالج بالكمر....وذلك بواسطة جاكات حديدية.......
.
.

دي صورة لأستخدام الخرسانة المقذوفة بعد التدعيم.
بالصورة










زرع اشاير






زرع اشاير










الصب فى التدعيم له طرق عديده مختلفه تتناسب مع كل حاله









​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

سلام عليكم 

 لو سمحتوا استشارة ... مبني كبير تم انشاؤه من طابقين وبعد الانتهاء منه اراد المالك عمل دور ثالث ... طبعا مفيش اشاير طالعة ..... هل ينفع تزريع اشاير لجميع للعمدان ام ان هنوك خطرة في التزريع ولو ينفع ما هي الاحتياطات اثناء التنفيذ ... بحور العمدان تقريبا من 4 ل 5 متر والمبني حوالي 800 متر مسطح .......
ولكم جزيل الشكر...
.
.
اذا كان المنشأ قادر ع تحمل احمال اضافيه يكون من الممكن زراعة اشاير بمقدار من ٧ الى ١٠ سم
.
.
يمكن البناء باستخدام الحوائط الحاملة دون الحاجة لزرع أشاير
​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

351



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

352


استفسار من احد متابعي الصفحة
شروخ في السقف من أعلى بطول 16 متر 
ماهي الاسباب ؟ وهل هي خطرة؟
.
....
اذا كانت هذه الشقوق هي التي تلي عملية الصب مباشرة فهمي شقوق سطحية لا تمثل خطرا على المنشا ويمكن معالجتها بعمل مونة اسمنتية قوية وتشرب بها هذه الشقوق على اكثر من يوم .. اما اذا كانت هذا الشقوق هي شقوق مفصلية في جسم الشقف فهنا يجب معالجتها معالجة دقيقة حيث يم تنظيف السطح تنظيفا جيدا ثم يكشف على الشقوق ويتم حقنها بمواد عازلة ومن تم تترك مدة لتجف وبعدها تعمل طبقة اسمنيتة باتجاه ميول السقف
.
.
هذا الشق ليش شق سطحي وليس شق عادي حيث يحدث هذا الشق لعدد اسباب منها عدم توزيع القضبان بصوره صحيحه وخاصه في مناطق العزم وقلة عدد التسليح حيث يجب زياده القضبان في مناطق العزم الموجب والسالب بالاضافه الاعتناء بفحص الهطول للخلطه الكونكريتيه
.
.
أخوية أول شي الصور مو مقياس لعرض أو عمق الشرخ ... بألنسبة لعرض الشرخ تكدر تقيسة بأستخدام الفيرنيا و أذا طلع عرض الشرخ من 0.5 - 1 سم فأنت بمشكلة بصراحة .
هسة نجي لعمق الشرخ حاول تقيسة بأحد الطرق مثلا أستخدام عود طويل نحيف و خلي بداخل الشرخ و طلعة قيسة .. تكدر تستخدم الفيرنيا .
أو جيب ماء و شوف سرعة أختراق الماء خلال السقف أذا نفذ بسرعة عالية جدا من الشرخ هم عندك مشكلة طبعا في حالة كان القالب مفتوح حتى تلاحظ نزول الماء من اﻷسفل . 
نجي لخطورة السقف .. أذا تحققن عندك الحالتين أعلاه .. 
أنتبه أنتباه شديد ترة الحالة خطرة حيل . 
الصور ما واضحة هل الشرخ عمودي ع المسندين أم موازي ألهن ... أذا كان عمودي عألمسندين أو حتى لو موازي و حتى لو شرخ كبير نسبيا تكدر تعالجة بمضافات ( مضافات املائية ) .. و بألنسبة لحديد التسليح ما أتوقع بي مشكلة لدرجة كبيرة .



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

353

م. طارق سالم
شروخ الانكماش اللدن للخرسانة Plastic shrinkage cracks
تحدث شروخ الانكماش للخرسانة الطرية في السطح العلوي لخرسانة الأرضيات و الأسقف او للعناصر الأخرى 
التي بها مساحة سطح كبيرة عند تعرض خرسانة الأسطح لمعدل عالي من بخر الماء نتيجة 
لانخفاض نسبة الرطوبة الجوية او ارتفاع درجة حرارة الجو او تعرض الأسطح لتيارات الهواء الشديدة .

و تحدث شروخ الانكماش للخرسانة الطازجة بعد الصب مباشرة
و قبل البدء في عملية المعالجة عندما يكون معدل تبخر المياه أعلى من معدل خروج مياه النضج من ال...خرسانة 
مما يسبب انكماش الطبقة العليا من سطح الخرسانة و تولد اجهادات شد في هذه الطبقة
مما يؤدي الى حدوث شروخ في جميع الاتجاهات في سطح الخرسانة .
تتراوح طول هذه الشروخ من عدة سنتيمترات الى عدة أمتار و تتباعد عن بعضها بمسافات مختلفة 
قد تصل الى ثلاثة أمتار و أحيانا تتكون هذه الشروخ بالعمق الكامل للخرسانة

يمكن تجنب هذه الشروخ في الأجواء الحارة بالطرق الآتية :
♦ تغطية الخرسانة بعد صبها مباشرة بغطاء من البلاستيك .
♦ عمل مصدات لتقليل سرعة الرياح .
♦ استعمال مظلات لتجنب درجة حرارة الشمس .
♦ استعمال الإضافات التي تقلل انكماش الخرسانة .
♦ استعمال مواد الخرسانة الحديثة .



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

354

حمام سباحه الحوائط الساند من الزجاج
ياتري كم سعر المتر المسطح للزجاج؟!
حمامات السباحة بهذا الشكل أصبحت موضة عالمية...سواء تطل من أرتفاع علي منظر طبيعي ....أو بحر....أو حديقة
 من الجميل من أعضاء الصفحة...من يعمل search بالنت....ويجد و يرسلنا مثل معلومة سعر الزجاج الحائط الساند؟ التفاعل و المتابعة بتفرق كثير وبتعطي فكرة بالأسعار و السوق...سواء ببلادنا أو بالخارج......



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

355




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

356
سبب أن تكلفتها عالية؟
.
لان الحديد فيها بيكون كتير وسمكها ممكن يكون اكبر من ال solid slab .. الحديد فيها بيكون رقتين كل رقه سفلي وعلوي





​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

المكتبة الإلكترونية بكليات العمارة الغربية.....
لحظت هناك بعض متابعي الصفحة ممن يدرسون بجامعات غربية...
هل ممكن يسعدونا في نسخ ملفات و folders
الخاصة برسومات المشاريع العالمية و دراساتها المختلفة ....معماري ...أنشائي و تفاصيل و دراسات و عوامل التصميم ....
ومواد الأستخدام....بالكامل...
مثل مشاريع نورمان فوستر....فرنك جاري...زها حديد...والمشاريع العالمية بدول الخليج....
ففمكن تنسخها من المكتبة الألكترونية بجامعتك ....وترسلها لنا....للأسستفادة منها ونشرها علي النت عندنا.....ربما تجد من البعض الرغبة في تحليها.....وفهم محتوياتها و دراساتها.... ونشرها
 بصيغة الملفات الموجودة...سواء cad....pdf....أو أي ex.
يمكنكم أحداث تطوير بالنواحي الدراسية بمنطقتنا....



​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (16 يوليو 2015)

*عالم التنفيذ 2050 على الجولف*

*http://www.gulfup.com/fileuser&id=18940*


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

357

اعمال تغليف الجدران بالمرمر بالطريقه العادية
تثبيت المرمر بالمواد اللاصقة مثل الستاف وربط السيم بالB.R.C
خاص بكروب وصفحة التنفيذ الهندسي للمبتدئين
م.فرقان الحلو
... مش عارف...هل المرمر....بتغطي كل انواع الرخام...ام نوعية فقط من الرخام ثقيل الوزن...وذو شكل خاص في تجزيعاته ....لان سبق عرضنا الطريقة الميكانيكية للتثبيت...
وهي أغلي ثمن من هذة الطريقة....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

358

اعمال تغليف الجدران بالمرمر بالطريقه العادية
تشريح المرمر ووضع سلك سميك خاص وويرفض سيم التسليح لربط المرمر
لكونه يصدأ فيما بعد ويسبب سقوط المرمر
م.فرقان الحلو



​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (16 يوليو 2015)

*لن اضيف مره آخرى*​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

359




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

360


م. أحمد رجب
الخطوات لعزل الانسومات ..
1- تنظف السطح اولا من اى اتربة لاتمام عملية العزل
2- رش السطح بالبيتومين السائل على البارد.. ...
يتم لصق اللفائف بركوب 10 سم باستخدام النار وتسييل جزء الركوب لسهولة اللصق
3- يتم تجهيز اللفائف لفردها على السطح المراد عزله
ملاحظة اللفائف (غالبا عرض 1م وطول 10م)
4- بعد اتمام فرد الفائف وعمل ركوب 10 سم
5- يتم لصق الركوب بواسطة النار ...














[



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

361



فيديو


شاهد الخطوات التي ذكرنها في البوست السابق
في هذا الفيديو....لخطوات عزل الأنسومات
في مشروع لمحطة مياة شرب


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

أخي ahmedXPibrahim
إذا لم يعجبك أسلوب عرض الموضوع...الموجود
والمطلوب أن تتماشي معه

يمكنك طرح ما تريد في موضوع جديد خاص بك....
بالصفحة الرئيسية

​


ahmedXPibrahim قال:


> لن اضيف مره آخرى​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يوليو 2015)

362

بعض الأخطاء شائعة في تنفيذ حدادة ونجارة أعمدة الخرسانة المسلحة 
م. عبد الغني الجند...





 ​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يوليو 2015)

363

حدادة الأعمدة التي في الحوائط الخرسانية
للمهندسة ‫#‏ياسمين_عبد_القوي‬



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يوليو 2015)

364



صورتين


بسبب نتيجة الاختبار لخرسانة القواعد
سيتم إعادة صب قواعد جديدة بخرسانة وحديد جديدين فوق جميع القواعد السابقة
واعتبار القواعد السابقة طبقة نظافة

حصل بالفعل في مشروع كبير في الرياض أثناء صب لبشة ضخمة حدث فاصل صب أفقي قبل نهاية الصب نظرا لوجود عجز في الخرسانة الموردة فقام الاستشاري برفض اللبشة وقام المقاول باعتبارها طبقة نظافة وصب خرسانة جديدة فوقها بعد مشاورات ومجادلات مع الاستشاري على أعلى مستوى ولكن لا يصح الا الصحيح







​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يوليو 2015)

365

اضافة خليط الاسمنت لملئ الفراغ بين الجدار والمرمر
م.فرقان الحلو






​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يوليو 2015)

366

تغطى الخرسانة بنايلون مباشرة بعد الصب
لتقليل التبخر والمحافظة عليها رطبة بعيدا عن الرياح واشعة الشمس 
فتقل التشققات الشعرية الناتجة عن التقلص والانكماش وتزيد قوة الخرسانة 
ويفضل وضع خيش(شوالات) تحت النايلون مع الرش المستمر

من التعليقات م.George Homsy
ويوجد مواد يرش بها الخرسانة بعد فترة من الصب، تغني عن الخيش والنايلون.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يوليو 2015)

367

ممكن يضع جزء من لفة عازل تحت البلاستيك....ويركب متور صغير رخيص لتجديد دورة المياة.....
وممكن تتعمل 2 أو 3 إطارات...علي مستويات مختلفة....
وممكن يتعمل معها بانيو قديم....بنفس الطريقة.....مستويين















​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يوليو 2015)

368

8 صور


الخرسانة المطبوعة
خطوات عمل خرسانة مطبوعة :
1- يتم عمل المناسيب و وضع شبك الحديد ثم صب الخرسانة و تسويتها
2-قبل أن تجف الخرسانة يتم وضع المواد الملونة للأرضيات
و هي كالرمال الناعمة أو البودرة . فعادة يكون هناك لونين متداخلين ...لون أساسي و
اخر متداخل يتم أولا نثر طبقة من مادة اللون الأساسي ثم بعد ذلك يتم اضافة مادة اللون الآخر (بودرة/سائل)....
و يمكن أن يكون للخرسانة المطبوعة لون واحد فقط و يتم عملها على مرحلتين أيضا....
3- نقوم باختيار شكل الأرضيات و نقوم بطباعتها واسطة "أختام" ودكها جيدا
4- تترك الأرضية مدة ثلاثة أيام على الأقل ثم نبدأ بالغسيل الجيد
5-أخيرا نقوم بوضع مادة الحماية و تلميع الخرسانة و مهمتها هي ابراز المظهر الجمالي
للأرضيات مع حماية الخرسانة من المياة و الزيوت و أشعة الشمس.
تستخدم الخرسانة المطبوعة في أعمال تنسيق المواقع في الممرات و حول حمامات السباحة
و الكافيتريات و الأسواق و المراكز التجارية و القرى السياحية


















مميزاتها:
​1- سرعة عالية في التنفيذ
2- مقاومة عالية للبري و الإحتكاك و العوامل الجوية
3- يتوفر منها أشكال متنوعة مع سهولة التشكيل بين أنواع الختامات المختلفة
4- التنوع في الألوان حسب طلب العميل
5- أقل في التكلفة إذا ما قورنت بالبلاط و السيراميك و البورسلين و الرخام المستخدم في أعمال تنسيق المواقع ، 
و ذلك لأن هذه الأعمال يتم صب خرسانة عادية ثم وضع طبقة من الردم ثم يركب البلاط أو السيراميك و خلافه بالمونة.
أما في الخرسانة المطبوعة فنصب طبقة من الخرسانة العادية بسمك 10 سم 
و هي الطبقة التي نقوم بتلوينها و تختيمها بالشكل و اللون المطلوبين ، و بعد تمام الجفاف نقوم بتشطيبها
مما يعطي سرعة و توفير الوقت و الأعمال و التكاليف























​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يوليو 2015)

370

حماية العزل بالاساسات....كحائط الجار...حوائط حمامات السباحة....حوائط البدروم
- بأستخدام ألواح البلوسترين (الفوم)
- بأستخدام لفائف الكارتونال يتم فردها وتثبيتها بالبشبورى فوق الميمبرين وهو من مادة كالصوف المبطن 
- بجدار مباني....
....
.
م.Tarek Hamada
ألواح البلوسترين (الفوم) يحدث لها نوع من العفن بسبب المياه ....ولانها قابلة للكسر ولعدم استواء سطح لفائف العزل الخارجى مهما كانت نظافة الخرسانة للخزان او حمام السباحة فان عملية لصق الفوم على الممبرين لن تكون كاملة وسيحتاج الفوم الى حماية.......ارفض الفكرة واجد حماية الممبرين بالمبانى هى الاصح



- بأستخدام لفائف الكارتونال يتم فردها وتثبيتها بالبشبورى 
 فوق الميمبرين وهو من مادة كالصوف المبطن







- بأستخدام ألواح البلوسترين (الفوم)




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يوليو 2015)

371

4 صور

اعمال نجارة وحدادة وصب.....قبة
النظام الأنشائي.....دوم مرتكزه على رنج بيم 
.
.
تسليح القبه يقوم اساسا علي تسليح الكمر الحامل لها بالنسبه لقبب المساجد فيستخدم في الكمر اقطار حديد معظمها ١٨؛٢٢؛2٥مع وجود مكسحات ف الكمر اما تسليح القبه ذاتها لايكون كبيرا لان ليس عليها احمال ويكون دائما من الحديد ١٢مم بواقع ٦ف المتر فرش وغطاء ده بالنسبه لقبب المساجد لان هناك اشكال اخري من القبب تكون علي شكل نصف دائره فتحتاج لدراسه حسب قطر الدائره وارتفاعها والغرض المراد منها...
.
.
هى فعﻻ مبيكونش عليها اى احمال اﻻ الnormal forces وبتكون مش كبيره ... وتسليحها كدا فعﻻ بس فى مصممين بيأمنوا نفسهم وبيزودوا في الحديد وكمان سمك الدوم نفسها ...
.
.
تمام ....ساعات بنشوف تصميمات تسليحها ١٦مم فرش وغطاء وده ف الواقع مبالغ جدا فيه القبه بتتسيف باقل تسليح لحد ٥فاي ١٠مم بتتسيف بس كلمه المهندس بيأمن نفسه دي بتضايقني جدا لانها بتفرق كتير جدا ف التكلفه بدون داعي وبعدين الفيصل ف الموضوع (الكود) انما المهم جدا تسليح الكمر الحامل للقبه ده المهم فعلا لأن كل وزن القبه واقع عليها وبيكون مضاعف ف منتصف الكمره















​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يوليو 2015)

372

طبقة الحماية لجوانب الميدة (الجسورالارضية) التي ستلامس التربة يجب ان لا تقل عن 5سم ،
وجوانب الميدة التي لن تلامس التربة يمكن الاكتفاء بـ2.5سم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يوليو 2015)

373




لشرح كافه انواع الشروخ وطرق معالجتها والترميم مدعم بالصور
اكثر من رائع
.
.
دوره الترميم الاكثر من رائعه فى شرح كافه انواع الشروخ وطرق معالجتها مدعم 

ملف مضغوط pdf
بهذا اللينك

https://www.sendspace.com/file/jkuonu

​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يوليو 2015)

374


الفرش في الاتجاه القصير
.
.
بس ملحوظة يا بشمهندس دي مش ميدة ده سمل لان الميدة بتكون في نفس منسوب قاع القاعدة 
وبتربط القواعد ببعضها الشداد بيربط قواعد الجار ويقلل الهبوط الغير متماثل
اما السمل فده بيصمم كانه كمرة تحمل الحوائط ولز كان عميق بيصمم 
بانه يشيل الحائط وحمل الردم




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يوليو 2015)

375


مفتكرتش أنها تكون بالسهولة دي.....
ابدء بحائط مكتبك .... او غرفتك

​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يوليو 2015)

376


مفتكرتش أنها تكون بالسهولة دي.....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

377



م.Mohamed Abd El-Hameed 
مهندس معاك من الموقع .... بيقول لك 
يجب ع المهندس المنفذ أن يراجع لحامات القفص الحديدى للخازوق ف اﻷطواق والكانات الحلزونية ( إسبايرال)
وأن يكون طرف التقفيصه الذى سيكون فى قاع التربة مدببا لتسهيل إنزاله ف مكانه

كما يراعى عند إنزال القفص الحديدى حتى ﻻ تتم فرقعة اللحامات ....من مواضع معينة بالقفص



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

378



العنصر الخرساني...
يتعرض لأجهاد ضغط من أعلي.....و شد من أسفل
وده طبعا بيراعي في التصميم...بوضع حديد الأكثر في الأسفل
لأن كما هو معروف الحديد يقاوم الشد....وباقي الخرسانة تقاوم الضغط


​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

379


تجربة بالموقع لمعرفة نسبة المواد الناعمة ( الطمى ) بالرمل
.
.
للحصول على نسبه دقيقه 
يجب ان تكون القاروره منتظمة المقطع
.
.
ده فى حالات استخدام الرمل فى الردم والاحلال ...ارجو التصحيح لو انا خطأ
.
.
فى حالة استخدام الرمل للاحلال او الردم فى اختبارات معينة لازم تجري عليه منها التدرج الحبيبي اللي بتقدر منه تجيب نسبة المواد الناعمة (طمي+ طين)
.
.
ده عبارة عن اختبار المكافئ الرملى بس بشكل بدائى شوية وفى حالة عدم وجود إمكانيات خالص
لكن الاختبار موجود فى ال (ASTM D-2419)
وفكرة الاختبار انها بتبين نسبة المواد الناعمة فى الرمل واللى المفروض - بالنسبة للخرسانة - تكون بحد أقصى 30% 
وطبعاً الاختبار هنا بيستخدم طريقة حجمية فى إيجاد النسبة 
بعكس طريقة الغسيل على منخل رقم 200 (ASTM C-117) اللى بيستخدم طريقة وزنية
لإيجاد نسبة المواد الناعمة واللى فى الحالة دى - برضه بالنسبة للخرسانة - لا يتعدى ال 3%



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

380


ما الفرق و الاخطاء؟!
.
_ صدأ الحديد 
_ عدم التربيط الجيد لأسياخ العمود مع الأشاير القديمة 
_ ترك أسياخ العمود بدون تربيط بالكانة
_ الكانات كلها ربعة و غير اتوماتيك 
_ طول الرباط في الضغط غير متحقق 
_ مفيش تكثيف كانات 
_ عدم وجود بسكوت
_ المفروض يكون فيه كانة تربط الحديد الداخلي
........
صب يا عم الله يكرمك ... اكرام الميت دفنه









​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

381


وانت راجل محترف تنفيذ 
و طالع تستلم حديد سقف 
اية هى اول حاجة عينك تقع عليها اول ما تطلع عالسقف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
.
_ تقسيط الحديد ...عدد الاسياخ ف المتر 
_ ارتفاع كانات الكمر ...عمق الكمر
_ التكريب
_ اماكن وقف ووصل الحديد .. وطول الوصلات overlap
_ البسكوت ..... السايد كفر
_ أشاير العمدان 
_ مقص السلم
_ طول الرابط ف الكابولى 
_ ف السقف اتاكد من اتجاهات الفرش والغطا 
_ تسليح المناطق الحرجة
_ الكمرات .اشوف الشغل الي اتعمل مطابق للوح ولا لا . حديد علوي 
و سفلي .او تكسيح لو زادت الكمرة عن 5متر 
_ الحديد الجانبي لو زاد العمق عن 60 
_ الشدة الخشبيه اولا
_ عدم التربيط الجيد لأسياخ العمود مع الأشاير القديمة 
_ ترك أسياخ العمود بدون تربيط بالكانة
_ عدد الكانات في المتر 
_ ووضع كانة شدش ... عيون
_ تكسيح حديد البلاطه
_ الشوك 
_ الصداء
_ ايه الكمرات اللي شايله و ايه اللي متشال
_ ركوب التسليح ع الكمرات
_ تحميله الكمر عند العمود
_ اقطار الاسياخ الموجود مع المخطط 
_ التاكيد من وجود كرسي اذا كان السقف فلات سلاب
_ التاكد من منسوب صب العمود مساويا لقاع الكمره
_ مواسير الكهرباء
_ سقوط بلاطة ... تكريب فى اماكن الحمامات 
_ الاضافة بقى للنضافة
_ الفواتير عند المناور
_ ابعاد الكمر... الجسور وعرضهن 
_ عمل مجاري المواسير
لو الاستلام زي ما بيقول الكتاب شsmile emoticon_ مفيش مبني هيكمل معني كده اننا لازم نعدي شوية حاجات ونركز ع الفيتل ميستيك او نختار مقاول ضامنين انه فاهم شغله كويس (خبرة كبيرة)
.
.
اول حاجه مهمه ازازه الكانز المشبره وكام سندوتش يا اما مفيش استلام خالص
ههههههههه 
اهم حاجه في استلام حديد السقف انك تعيد استلامه بنظره سريعه يوم الصب لان في مقاولين للاسف بتشيل حديد بعد ما تستلم

_​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

382


صب القباب
1- يتم عمل سقالة دائرية حول القبة لوقوف عمال الصب عليها
2- بتتكرر راسيا كل مترين ونص
3- يتم الصب من اعلى لاسفل و الفورمجى عامل رئيسى فى العمل بيقوم بضبط سمك الخرسانة و تسويتها برابون المستخدم فى المحارة
( على ان تكون الخرسانة شبه ناشفة اى ال slump لايزيد عن 3 او 4 سم حتى لاتسيل الخرسانة اثناء فردها )
4- يتم الصب على حطات او اجزاء شريطية على محيط القبة
و فى الشغل العالى ذو التنفيذ الدقيق بيتم عمل وتر مقوس من الحديد بيكون مماسا للخرسانة يتحرك على اكس علوى فى اعلى القبة ويتحرك فى الاسفل على دائرة من الحديد المقوس حول محيط القبة من اسفل لضبط سمك وسطح القبة اثناء الصب
.
.
م.Tarek Hamada
من الناحية الفنية ممكن الصب من اعلى لاسفل فى حالة التاكد من الشدة قبل الصب..وقد تنازلت لصالح المقاول بالصب من اعلى لاسفل....لكن الطريقة العلمية المعتمدة فنيا هى الصب من اسفل لاعلى على شكل طبقات شريطية افقية بما هو موازى لاسلوب تحميل القبة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

383



مختصر خبرات السنين...ومجهود يوم عمل بالموقع...في 9 دقائق....shortcut
طبقة النظافة تحت الميدة (الجسور الأرضية) 
كامل خطوات التنفيذ
مع المهندس اليمني بشرحه المميز البسيط.... عبد الغني الجند





​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

384


هل هذة الطريقة جيدة أم سيئة للأستخدام....ولماذا؟!
الطوب بدل من الشدات الخشب؟َ!...
.
.
اهدار للوقت و المال و يؤدي لزيادة تكلفة العزل و الله أعلم
.
هيقوى الطوب ازاى .؟ ثانيا تكلفة زيادة لانك بتفك الخشب وبتستخدمه تانى
.
يتم استخدام الطوب بدلاً من الشدة الخشبية في حال وجود مياه جوفية او اي نوع من انواع المياه التي يخشي ان تصل للخرسانة او فيه حال وجود نسبة عالية من الاملاح في التربة فالطوب بيقلل الاحتكاك و التماس بين الخرسانة و التربة
يجب عزل الطوب جيداً .... حتى لا يكون ملاصق مباشرة للخرسانة و يمتص ماء الخرسانة كذلك عمل محارة للطوب من الخارج لمنع دخول المياه للقواعد - في حالة وجود المياه
.
ملاحظة مهمة....
كويسه بساهم عيب فيه ان انت مش هتعرف اذا كانت الخرسانه معششه ولا لا ومش هتعرف تعالجها كويس يعنى انت عشان تعمل عزل وحمايه مممكن تبوظ اساس مبنى بحاله....لان الشدة الخشب بتفكهها وبتشوف حوليها كويس ولكن الطوب لاتستطيع ذلك...
نرجو الملاحظة بانه تم عزل الطوب من الداخل بممبرين قبل وضع الحديد وقبل الصب وعليه فغالبا يتم استخدام الطوب كطبقة حماية للعزل كما في الخزانات(protection board)
.
انا مع الراى اللى بيقول ان الطوب ده مش هيستحمل الضغط ولكن هذا النوع فقط ويمكن استيداله بطوب اسمنتى مفرغ وتملاء الفراغاتبالناسبة للنقطة بتاعت الردم هو لو مش هيصب عالى وواطى فى وقت واحد اى يتم الردم والدك فيكون بذلك اهدر الوقت اللى استغرقه فى بناء الطوب كجوانب صب وكان عمل قواعد منفصله عادية .......
فمن مميزات هذا النظام انى بوفر وقت فك وتركيب النجارة والردم والدك والعزل بانى بصب مرة واحدة 
فاذا مصبش مرة واحدة يبقى فقد المميزات



​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

385


الكانات...أنحناءاتها و طول مفتاح الكانة....
والغطاء الخرساني...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

386


الكانات....وطرق لفها حسب عدد أسياخ و شكل وأبعاد العمود​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

387


مادة تمنع تبخر ماء الخرسانة ....سيكا أنتيسول
للمناطق الحارة جدا
و المواقع التي لا يتوافر فيها الماء.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

388

المشكله اللي بتنتج عن الكوع ال٩٠زي الكتمان او بطء تدفق الميا فيؤدي الى زيادة ترقيد الرواسب​​
م. Tarek Hamada
انا بفضل الاسلوب القديم ...الاسلوب الموجود بالبوستر اعلاه يعاب عليه ارتداد الروائح من القاعدة....
يوجد قاعدة حمام لها حاجز مائى اعلى من العادى لمنع ارتداد الغازات للداخل وهو موجود بالامارات ولم اجده بمصر





​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

389


تدفئة ارضية وعادة يستخدم فيها انابيب بكس الالمانية وتعتمد على تدوير المياه الساخنة داخل تلك الانابيب
.
.
نعمل صبة فوق الانابيب البكس 2 سم تقريبا ثم نقوم بالتشطيب 
ان كان سيراميك او غرانيت او مرمر يفضل استخدام اللاصق



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

390


كنا عرضنا الفروق الثلاثة....وحد سأل علي رسمه للفرق بينهم...

الفرق بين السملات و الشدادات والميدات

السملات :Round Beam أو Upper grade Beam
السملات هي كمرة مثل كمرة السقف ومصممة لحمل حوائط الدور الأرضى
و تكون و ظيفتها حمل الحائط فوقها و يكون تسليح السملات اقل كثيرا من تسليح الشدادات 
و غالبا ما تكون قطاعات السملات ثابتة حيث ان الاحمال عليها ليست كبيرة مجرد وزنها 
ووزن الحائط فوقها فقط و يكون شكل التسليح فى السملات مشابها لتسليح الكمرة
وتنفذ السملات بحيث يكون ظهر السمل أقل من منسوب تشطيب الدور الأرضى ب 10 سم 
تستخدم السملات فى حاله إذا كان عمق الحفر للاساسات كبير حيث انه
لو تم بناء الحائط على الميدة مباشره فيكون ارتفاع الحائط كبير 
و قد يحدث له عدم استقرار تحت هذا الارتفاع الكبير أما اذا كان العمق بسيط 
يمكن تشغيل الميدات سملات لحمل الحوائط بحيث يتم زيادة هذة الميدات حسب المعمارى للدور الأرضى 
بحيث يكون تحت كل حائط ميدة ولا داعى لعمل السملات فى هذة الحالة 
كما انه ايضا من فوائد السملات هو تقليل طول الانبعاج للأعمده حتى 
لا يحدث عزم اضافى نتيجه الانبعاج و منطقة الاتصال تكون مع الاعمدة عكس الميدات منطقة الاتصال مع القواعد

الشدادات :
تكون بين قواعد الجار والقواعد الوسطية حيث يكون عامود الجار على وش القاعدة فيتولد لا مركزية بالقاعدة فيجب و ضع شداد حتى لا تنقلب القاعدة مع وزن العمود و حتى تسبب اتزان للعامود .
الشدادات تستخدم لنقل الاحمال لعمل اتزان للقواعد المجاورة للجار
و تكون الشدادات ذات قطاعات كبيرة و لها تصميم تبعا للحمل الواقع على العمود 
و كذلك حديد التسليح يكون اكبر منة كثيرا عن السملات و قطاعاتها الخرسانية من الممكن ان تكون كبيرة وبارتفاع اعلى من القواعد حسب التصميم و تننفذ فى نفس منسوب القواعد المسلحة من تحت 
من الأخطاء الشائعة ان السملات تقوم بربط القواعد مع بعضها ويمكن الاستعواض بها عن الميدات للتربة الضعيفة فهذا خطأ لأن السملات تكون فى منطقة رقبة العامود ومرتكزة على القواعد أو الأعمدة مثلها مثل الكمرة فى تحليل الاجهادات الواقعة عليها أما الميدات تكون مرتكزة على التربة مباشرة 

الميدات :
تستخدم في حالة التربة الطينية أو الضعيفة لمقاومة الهبوط الغير متماثل بالقواعد و تنفذ فى منسوب القواعد المسلحة بنفس أرتفاع القواعد 
تسليح الميدات هو العلوى مثل السفلى تماما ويمتد الي ربع البحر المجاور من الجهتين مستمرة داخل القواعد لمقاومة هبوط القاعده أو هبوط القاعده المجاوره لها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

391


معادلة

كيفية اختيار نوع الاساس بحسابات بسيطة....​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

392

فيديو 

كنت لسه بسأل عن هل سر برودة رخام الحرم نتيجة وجود مواسير يمر بها ماء بارد مثل
الموضوع المعروض اليوم عن مواسير المياة الدافئة تحت تشطيب أرضية المسكن...
فوجدت هذا الفيديو عن سر برودة رخام الحرم....وهو ناتج عن طبيعة هذة البلاطات من الرخام الباهضة الثمن وتأتي خصيصا من جبال معينة....ويسمي رخام التاتيوس وهو يحتفظ بالبرودة ليلا في مساماته... وتصعد منه البرودة وقت الحرارة الشديدة نهارا......

انه التاتيوس.. اليوناني.. المتر مع المادة اللاصقة 250$ولكن لايزال السؤال مطروح....علي يمكن عمل مواسير مياة باردة تحت الرخام بانواعه.؟!
سؤال يحتاج أجابة وبحث؟!​​
[video]https://www.facebook.com/AlArabiya/videos/vb.113791238657176/989869351049356/?type=2&theater[/video]
​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

393

بسكوت +رباط
من البلاسيتك....بسيطة وفكرته كويسة للربط والمحافظة علي الكفر الخرساني أسفل أسياخ الحديد....
اعتقد دي خرسانه ارضيات واتسليح خرسانه الارضيات بيبقى فى النص يعنى تقريبا على ارتفاع 5 او 7 سم من الارض عشان كده ظاهر انه عالى ده كفر طبعا مش كرسي



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

394


كميات

​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

395


الشدات البلاستيكيه...
عملية و خفيفة....وسطح الخرسانة ناعم...ممكن تترك بدون تشطيب....
ياتري سعرها كام؟....ومن المصنع موزعها؟!



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

396




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

397


تسجيد رائع لتشريك قضبان العامود بحديد الاساسات
.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

398




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

399

فيديو

طريقة صب وتسوية مسطح دائري كبير....أرضية مصنع أسمنت أو خرسانة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

400


3 صور




سؤال....يا جماعه عندي مشكله 
قربت اخلص مشروع وكل شويه اعالج الشروخ وبتظهر مره تانيه 
الشروخ دي في الاسقف الجبسمبورد والجدران بين الاعمده والمباني بالرغم من وجود شبك التلياس ومعجون الشروخ
الرد: 
ممكن يكون الجبس مبورد مش متثبت كويس بيريح كل شوية ودة هيفضل يعمل شروخ مهما تعالج فيها اكد على التثبيت الجيد



​​

الحل :من Mohmed Ahmed Ahmed X
عمل سبورتات للجبص من قطاع السي شنل او الاوميقا

ممكن توضيح أكثر....للطريقة دي...ياريت لو تحاول تبحث عن صور تحت google images.....
مشكور








​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

401


شوف كيف يتفاعل الطلاب بالخارج في سكاشنهم مع التطبيق و النماذج و التجربة....
لهم حق أن يتفوقوا علينا
لكل مجتهد نصيب....
وجامعاتنا....مصابة بالكسل...والانتفاخ بالدرجة العلمية.... وعدم تقدير فكر و عقلية الطالب....بالشكل الكافي
وأشياء أخري كثيرة....إلا من رحم ربي....
ينقصنا أن تعتقد جامعاتنا.....أننا يمكننا الأبتكار والأبتكار.....والتجديد....بل والإضافةالحلول....نطالب ونطالب....بحقوقنا في التعليم...
بالكلمة....بورقة....بفيديو مثل هذا....بالأعتراض غير الفج....
دع صوتك يصل الي كل معيد....دكتور....عميد...
أرسله أميل بذلك حتي يحس بالغيرة....أو ورقة من تحت باب مكتبه.....أو بالكلمة
حتي نحصل علي حقوقنا.....في التعليم السهل الميسر المتقن المفهوم وليس المبهم....المحمس المتفاعل......مما يسهل هدفنا....عملنا....فهمنا....مستقبلنا....​​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

402


سيفون...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

403




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

404


بعض الأخطاء شائعة في تنفيذ حدادة ونجارة أعمدة الخرسانة المسلحة 
م. عبد الغني الجند


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

405


الخطوات العملية لتركيب البلاط...
وخطوات إستلامه...











​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

406





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

407

إذا كان هناك دورة مياة بها عدة مراحيض و تطل علي منور....
فهل يجب عمل غرفة تفتيش بالمنور عند تكويع ماسورة الصرف....
الرد: يجب عمل غرفة تفتيش عند كل أنكسار لماسورة الصرف...وهنا يوجب عمل غرفة تفتيش للصيانة و التسليك عند أنسدادها.....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

408

Buckling Failure
.
مع برده نتيجته ان المسافه بين الكانات كبير وده سبب مهم
.
التواء بسبب قلة عدد الكانات
.
قوة ضغط وكسر .. compression & share force .. أيضا رداءة وضعف الخرسانه .
.
الخرسانة رديئه نعم ولكنه ليس شرخ تحميل ولا انبعاج لأن الانبعاج اتجاهه للخارج .. والله أعلم تعرض قاعدة العمود لهبوط جزئى مما أدى لعدم مركزية التحميل أو بفعل زلزال او شيئ ضخم اصطدم بالعمود ذو الخرسانة السيئة .. ودمتم
.
-قطر الكانات ضعيف علي قطاع العامود
-المسافة بين الكانات كبيرة (لازم كل 20سم)
-قفل الكانات مالوش أي لازمة !؟ لازم الحداد يلف الكانة و يحبس علي الأشاير كويس
-مافيش كانات (عيون).. لازم كانة عيون كل متر طولي
-الخرسانة واضح أنها غير مطابقة للمواصفات و ناقصة أسمنت
-الأرجح أنه لم يتم أستعمال هزاز خرسانة..
-أخيرا.. أحتمال خطأ في الحسابات الأنشائية و حمل زيادة علي العمود
.....طبعا لازم العمود يفرقع.....
















​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

409



المميزات و العيوب....
قام المهندس بتركيب حديد اعمدة الدور الارضى بالكامل قبل صب السملات ( الميدات العلوية ) وارتفاع العامود مستوفى طول الرباط للدور العلوى ولكن طول الرباط السفلى الموضح بالصور يبدأ من اسفل السمل وليس من ظهر السمل كما بالصور ما تعليقك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
.
صحيحة 100 % بس متعبة في التنفيذ.
.
هو عامل كدة علشان اكيد حديد العمود من وش السمل هيهدر معاه حديد و لا توجد مشكلة من الصب لان الوصلة مستوفية
.
الموضوع هو كيفية الحفاظ على شاقولية حديد الأعمدة وخاصة في حال وجود رياح تخيل بعد الصب مباشرة تتحرك قضبان تسليح العمود نتيجة الرياح هتعمل ايه في الخرسانة الطرية يلي يا دوب اتصبت حديثا
.
الشغل ده غلط في غلط و السبب ليس انشائي بل تنفيذي لانه يستحيل منع اهتزاز ضبان الأعمدة اثناء الصب و بعده مباشرة و بالتالي هيحصل فصل بن الخرسانة و الحديد
.





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

410


نسبة و تناسب.....
بين العمود و القاعدة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

411


في الإعادة إفادة.....


​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

412


عوازل للحرارة و الرطوبة....بين جدارين
و أربطة معدنية للربط بين الجداريين....








​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

413

Type of foundation ??
That's Isolated footing with Ground Bam



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

414

فيديو


sheet piles
لسند جوانب الحفر العميقة....


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2015)

415




الصرف الصحى ....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2015)

416


نتيجة اعمال الردم ثنيت الاشاير
ماهو العلاج في هذه الحالة ؟
.
نخلي الردم في الاخر بعد الانتهاء من المنشأ بس هنتقل على النجار 


الحل زراعة قدر ما امكن من اشاير جديدة باستخدام الابوكسي بالخرسانة وأستعدال الأشاير الباقية المعوجة...
.
هو الاحسن كان يصب العمود لغايه سقف الارضي
.
يتعدل عادي فالحديد مطاوع ولن يضره الأنحناءات.... وينظف الحديد ويغسل بالماء...ويتكسر 10 سم من الخرسانة أو تنضفها قبل الصب الجديد....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2015)

417


قبل الحفر يسقط المساح حدود الأرض 
وتدق أسياخ في الأركان
ثم تعلم حدود الحفر بخط من الجبس
يستدل به سائق الشيول اوالبوكلين ...من معدات للحفر





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2015)

418


للحصول على رأسيه العمود سليمه من غير ميلان 
يوصى بوزن الاعمده بميزان الخيط (بلبل) ....
وهو عبارة عن خيط به ثقل.....
قبل وبعد الصب مباشره للشدة السورية كما في الصوره...
أما الشدة المصري فيكتفي بالوزن قبل الصب فقط



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2015)

419


تعريفات تنفيذية....مهمة​​










​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2015)

غرائب المواقع....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2015)

420

في الخزانات و البيارات بيتم عمل حاجة أسمها water stopper....
من أسمها مانع الماء.....
وهو عبارة عن مادة شريطية بتوضع عند اماكن وقف صب الخرسانة عندها و أستكمال الصب في وقت اخر....
لأنها منطقة ضعف لتسرب المياة.....وتوضع فقط بالمنشاءات التي بها مياة.....
ويضع نصف الشريط في صب المرحلة الأولي والنصف الأخر بالصب الجديد
طيب لو في فاصل صب رأسي برضه.. بيتعمل نصف ونصف...علي الصب القديم و الجديد؟
...نعم في الإمكان





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2015)

421


معلومة طازة....
م. Adel Elareef
في حمامات السباحة والخزانات و البيارات بيتم عمل حاجة أسمها water stopper....
من أسمها مانع الماء.....
وهو عبارة عن مادة شريطية بتوضع عند اماكن وقف صب الخرسانة عندها
و أستكمال الصب في وقت اخر....لأنها منطقة ضعف لتسرب المياة.....
وتوضع فقط بالمنشاءات التي بها مياة.....
ويضع نصف الشريط في صب المرحلة الأولي والنصف الأخر بالصب الجديد
وهنا المرحلة الاولي للصب عند بروز خرساني أسمه كيكر.....
والنصف الاخر مع الحوائط









​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

422


كانه افيز للوتر ستوب watar stob
و بتسمي كانه شنب
لو كان موضوع وتر ستوب ... water stopper.....جديد فأنتقل للبوستين القادمين 
لقراءتهما الأول.....
هناك طريقة أفضل يا عزيزي نطبقها في المشاريع و هي تثبيت قضيب حديد 10 مم مثلا أعلى مانع الماء على نفس المسار بين طبقتي الحديد الشاقولي ثم يتم ربط مانع التسرب بقضيب الحديد من الأعلى من خلال الثقوب و يكون بذلك قد تم تثبيته بشكل ممتاز من الاعلى و من ثم يتم أيضا تثبيته من الاسفل بأسلاك التربيط و الله الموفق
.
.
المهم تبيته في وسط الجدار
.
. 
يفضل طريقة أخري غير الثقوب ﻷنو ووتر ستوب



​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

423


الشدة البلاسكتية مصنوعة من البلاستيك المقوي ... ولها مميزات جميلة جداا و عيوب في نفس الوقت ..
مميزاتها :-
- مش بتمتص مياه الخرسانة المصبوبة و بالتالي تحافظ علي رطوبة الخرسانة
- سهلة التركيب و الفك و الاستخدام
- طبعا عمرها بالمقارنه بالخشب اكتر بكتير (تقريبا عمرها من 50 الى 80 صبه )
- بتوفر وقت و مجهود رهيب
- خفيفة
- بتتحمل اكتر و مفيش فيها اي هالك و مفيش لباني بيخرج منها
- بتخرج خرسانه فير فيس
عيوبها :
- غالية جدا مقارنة بتكلفة بقية انواع الشدات
بس في حالة المميزات دي هذا العيب لا يذكر
.
.
م. Khaldoon Alaghbari
أعتقد هذه الشدات البلاستيكية بتفيد أكثر في المباني المصممة بطريقة مديولية .
وتكون اقتصادية أكثرفي الوحدات المتكررة والمشاريع الكبيرة.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

424


الشدات البلاستيكية...وجدتها مميزة وعملية عن الخشبية
مما تحتاجة من مجهود في عملها و إستلمها....
ولما بها من مميزات ذكرت في الموضوع السابق.....
فبحثت في google عن أسعار تقريبية...
بحثت تحت...how much price for plastic column concrete forms
فوجدت هذا العرض بهذالسعر
تقريبا 30$ للمتر المسطح
فإذا كان لدينا عمود بأرتفاع 5 متر وقطر متر...مثلا
فمساحته 5 متر مسطح
يبقي سعر الشدة البلاستيكية = 5 في 30 = 150$ للعمود الواحد
جميل ان نكون فكرة تقريبية عن الاسعار....ومصادرها
http://www.alibaba.com/…/lightweight-diameter-1100mm-circul…






​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

425




م. طارق سالم
عروق التطريح 
أحدى مصطلحات النجارة
.
يعنى ايه عروق التطريح....
دى العروق الى بتشيل الواح السقف ( الواح التطبيق )







​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

426



حدث بالفعل جريمة إنشائية متكاملة الأركان من المتهم الأول
ومن المحرض بالسكوت عليها



.
لا يجوز باى حال من الاحوال التكسير فى العمود او اى عضو انشائى..
.
الحل المواسير تمشى فى السقف وتنزل بنزلات عالحوائط وتعمل سقف معلق - 
ولو مش عاوز سقف معلق تمشى فى الارض
.
حابب انوه ان مواسير الماء اوwater supply من اكبر الاغلاط انها تمشي في الارض
منها الصيانة ومنها حفاظاا على قوة تدفق الماء في المواسير او الضغط
فالحل اما يغير اتجاها في نفس البلوك المبني او يبني بلوك حول العمود
او يعمل سقف ساقط





​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

427


م. Mostafa Mohamed
شرح تنفيذ الأسقف من البلاطات سابقة الصب سابقة الإجهاد...
فيديو له علاقة ببلاطات المذكورة اليوم في بوست سابق.....
كل التفاصيل فى الفيديو ده إن شاء الله 





​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

428

م. Mohamed Elani
من تصميمي واشرافي.. الرجاء اعطاء الملاحظات المفيدة.م. سلومه الزوي
ربنا يعطيك الصحة شغل شدة تمام بس المفترض 
- ان يكون موجود سيخين اعلى كل بلوك 
- لابد من تركيب كانتين لكل عمود واحدة مع السقف واحده اعلى العمود لضمان الحفاظ على مواقع الاشاير اثناء الصب 
- لم يلتزم المقاول بوضع بسكويت 
- قفل الكانات ليس تبادلي ايضا
- كانات الاعصاب متباعدة من بعض 
- تكثيف الكانات قرب المساند (العمود )والله اعلم تحياتي اخوك مهندس معماري سلومه
وضعت الملاحظات بجوار كل صورة بالداخل....للمراجعة......







































​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

429

درج حلزون -لولب- Helix staircase
حتي السلم الإليبس رائع في الفراغ...
قام بتصنيعه بالورشة ربما علي أجزاء حديد.....وجمعه بالموقع.....
وضع درجات رخام....كسوة فوق الحديد....

شرح من م. Ahmed Dorgham
المواد والخامات المستخدمة وطريقة التنفيذ :
1_ قطاع مربع حديد 4x4cm.x9mm.thkn. 
التقطيع ولحام غاز الارجون كما هو بالصورة .
2_ لوح حديد مدرفل على البارد لعدم سماكتة 6mm. مكون من طبقتين يتم لحامهم ببعض ليقال علية sandwich panel. 
والانحنائات حسب القطع الموضحة باللوحة 14 ,51 dia
3 قطع من الداخل و 10,6 dia من الخارج 4 قطع ملحومة وهكذا لكبر حجم الانحناء.
3_ قاعدة تثبيت فى الارض والسلابة عبارة عن 20x20cm. بها اربعة ثقوب 16 mm.بالتوزيع المتساوى على الزوايا ويتم تثبيتها ب m18. Anchor bolt واذا كان التثبيت فى block work هيتم استخدام chemical bolt.
4_نفس القطاع المربع المستخدم سابقا قى بند 1 
يتم تقطيعة على شكل مدرج حسب ارتفاعات السلم التدريجية ولحامها فى الدرجات المذكور عددها 21 من اسفل لتكون temporary support
ويتم لحامها عموديا مع الدرجات السلم الأفقية بحيث الا يكون بين كل درج ورج اكثر من 10cm .
5_ يتم تجميع الجوانب المنحنية المذكورة فى بند 2 سابقا باللحام شديد الحمولة haevy duty.
من الجانبين كما هو بالصورة ليتم تثبيت الدرج
وبعد ترك اللحام لفترة زمنية 1 ساعة ليخف ويبرد 
بيتم فصل جميع المساعدين المذكور سابقا فى بند 4 .
6_ بيتم تركيب قطاع زاوية 2x2cm. على كل درج من جميع الجوانب حتى يكون frame ليضع به الرخام المقطع حسب المقاسات المطلوبة وتثبيتة بمادة الغراء الخاصة بالرخام داخلة .
او تصميم اخر ليكون تغليف الدرج عبارة عن لوح معدنى 4mm. Thkn. ويقطع ويثنى حسب مقاسات الدرج وغالبا يكون typically ويتم تغليف وتكسية الدرج به ويثم تثبيتة مت اسفل الدرج بنقاط اللحام البسيطة مع البرشام المثبت حتى لا يرى من اعلى الدرج.
بعد ذلك يتم اعمال الصنفرة و التلميع ليتم رشة حسب اللون المحدد .
واخيرا 
هذا النوع من التصميم للدرج ليس امنا فى المنازل التى بها اطفال لعدم وجود handrails. 
رغم شكلة الجمالى ولذلك فيجب على المصمم مراعاة الأمان .​











​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 يوليو 2015)

430



خرسانة رغوية والسهم بيشاور على اوتار الميول
لتساعد علي تحديد وعمل الميول بالسطح....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 يوليو 2015)

431



طبقة من البولى ايثيلين 250 ميكرون تفرش قبل صب الخرسانة العادية للأساسات 
لمنع هروب مياة الخرسانة للتربة ومنع مهاجمة الاملاح للخرسانة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 يوليو 2015)

432


عرقات الكمر 
من مصطلحات النجارة
.
قاع الكمر Bottom Shutter Of The Beam اما عرقات الكمر Beam posts Support



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 يوليو 2015)

433


Ayman Marble
الرخام مش مجرد خامة بتتعامل معاها 
تركيبها صح بيظهر جمال الخالق سبحانه وتعالى 
أتمني يعجبكم شغلي .
.
راعي المصمم او المنفذ خطوط الرخام و تجازيعه...أن تتماشي مع بلاطاتها
باختيار بلاطات مرتبة من تقطيع نفس كتلة الرخام....
لتظهر كانها قطعة واحدة...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أغسطس 2015)

434


خبرات تعرض الكثيير من المعلومات المركزة...ببساطة...في وقت قصير
م.محمد سنبل...

[video=youtube;3dMn9XO8Mrk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLA6O3UnM1-ibojteRkYHnmV5EHxUSEZGy&v=3dMn9XO8Mrk[/video]​
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أغسطس 2015)

435

لماذا لا نضع مجاري النفايات....
في مشاريعنا السكنية أو المكاتب
المتعددة الادوار....
تسهل علي مستخدم المبني....وتسهل في التخلص من النفايات سريعا....دون تركها امام الابواب او بالمنور......
وما هي إلا ماسورة بسيطة....بابواب صغيرة بمقابض تفتح باليد....وترتد سريعا بفعل المفصلات...
والمجري لا يأخذ حجم يذكر بالتصميم في المبني....
.

موجوده بالفعل فى كل بنايات الامارات ومافيش موافقة للمخططات من البلدية الا وموجوده فيها شرط اساسي







​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

عرض يبدو مميز المواد و السعر....
400 جنية وقد يصل الي 200 جنية !!



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

436

سلالم مثبتة وتحميلها ع الحائط ..
أصبحت موضة السلالم الحرة بدون هاندريل....
وهي كابولي من الحائط...
قد تكون من الحديد وتجليد خشب....أو كتل خشبية مصمته
وقد تبرز من حائط خرساني بكامل طول السلم.....
.
وهناك رأي محتاج مراجعة.... أن يكون من حائط طوب....عرض طوبة أو طوبة ونصف.....لكي تتثبت الدرجة الكابولي به.....
.
ملحوظة من م. Ahmed Dorgham
السلم ده معمول له handrail glass بس طالع من الارض من تحت مش من مستوى درجات السلم ��
.
طرف مثبت فى الحائط والطرف الاخر مثبت بدون احمال عبر الglass fitting فى ألواح الزجاج 
والزجاج من اعلى مائل بدرجة ميلان السلم ومركب عليه من اعلى SS. U channel مع سيليكون شفاف .م. Ahmed Mahdi
عيوب السلم الكابولي كثيره
اولا مع مرور الوقت يبدأ يتاثر لعدم وجود سبورت 
وصعوبه صيانته في حالة تلف واحده من العتب



​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

437


طريقة لعمل الارش 
#‏احتراف معلم بناء
هو تنفيذ رائع بس فاشل لأن هو دمر قوة القرص بالديكور اللي معمول سنتين ده 
فبالتالي مش عمليه واتوقع انهياره في اقرب فرصه وهيبان اكتر بعد الدهان والزمن جاي
.
لا أعتقد القوس حيقع....لان القوس أقوي من الحائط المصمت في التحميل.....وممكن أنشائيا أن يترك بدون طوب بداخله.....فالطوب بداخله أستكمال للديكور.....



​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

438

مصطلحات بأعمال المباني



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

439


تسليح الكابولي....



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

440


ساعات المشكلة دب بتظهر قدمنا كتييير في الشغل....التنفيذ...التصميم
لا يوجد مكان لفتح باب الحمام للداخل أو للخارج
البديل مع
م.وفاء الدينيني
عرض الحمام 90 والطول 140 
باب حمام منزلق جميل جدا ومااخدش مساحة فى الحمام وقدر يفرش ال3 استخدامات ف الحمام (مراية وقاعدة وحوض )
.
مميز
الحل للباب المنزلق 
شكل ضلفة الباب
وضع المرايا لتكبير المساحة مع شكلها بالحمام
.
.
ممكن يتحل أنه يتعمل بين جدارين 12 سم...
.
افضل حل يتعمل بين جدار وتجليدة خشب او جبسوم بورد... لانه بين حائطين بيكون مستحيل صيانته لو الفرامل اتحركت من القضيب مع الوقت



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

441


أعمال نجارة الميدة وتركيب البسكوت (الغطاء الخرساني)وتأسيس مواسير الصرف (السباكة) فيها
رابط المقطع:






​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

442



حاليا فى ابوظبى جميع الابراج2014-2015 لا توصف بالموافقة من البلدية 
الا واذا كان سطحها عبارة عن سولار بانل سيستم الى هى ألواح الطاقة الشمسية المولده للكهرباء 

سعر اللوح بمقاس 670x610x32cm
بما يعادل 1100 جنية مصرى وبيكون اللمانى الصنع المقاس 
ده قادر على توليد من 50 وات الى 12 فولت حسب درجة الحرارة لبلد المستخدم
يعنى احنا عندنا هنا درجة الحرارة فى الصيف 50 فبتستخدم المكيفات و الاحمال الثقيلة 
وطريقة عملها فى الابراج العالية بيتم عمل حديد انشائى فوق السطح وبيتم عمل اطارات من الالمونيوم
الى بيتم تثبيت الالواح الشمسية بداخلها على زاوية 45 درجة مع اتجاه الشرق 

ثم بعد ذلك توصل الالواح الشمسية بكبلان سالب وموجب يتم توصيلهم داخل المبنى 
ببطارية شحن الطاقة الشمسية ثم يوصل كبلان سالب وموجب ايضا يخرجان من الشاحن 
الى بطارية شمسية متوصلة ايضا بعاكس كهرباء او انفيرتر يخرج الشحنات المخزنة فى البطارية الشمسية
الى وصلات الحائط على هيئة تيار كهربى يمكن استخدامة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

443

جميل..فكرة ادخال الخلايا الشمسية في وحدات السطح 
والقرميد.......
لتوفير الطاقة 
ياريت لو حد يقدر يدينا فكرة بسيطة سريعة ععن الخلايا الشمسية و تصنعها.....
وسعر أدخالها لمبني سواء فيلا أو عمارة....
ولو عنده فكرة عن تصنيعها عندنا ببلادنا؟!م. George Nader
سيتم افتتاح اول مصنع في مصر لتصنيع الخلايا الشمسية قبل نهاية العام... ودا هاينزل سعرها كثير ويشجع ناس كثير تستخدمها.
.
خبر كويس....وحيفرق في الطاقة كتيير....بلادنا حارة.....وحتلاقي أستجابة في توزيعها كمان بالخليج....عندك فكرة أكثر عن الموضوع.....





​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2015)

444


جدران ساندة .... اقتصادي
كأنها أرفف للحصي.....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2015)

445

الاعمدة كبيرة المقطع....
وعدد أسياخ اكثر .....12 سيخ
وثلاث قطاعات كانات ...


​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2015)

446



فواصل الهبوط...
الهندسة والمعلومات
.
.
طيب لو جزء من المبنى هبط 
مش ده هايخلق فرق منسوب فى الطوابق وبعضها ؟؟
الرد: م. Ahmed Mahdi
لا ما راح يحدث اي اختلاف في المستوي بين المبنيين علشان اساساً الهبوط بيكون من 2 او 3 ملي وبكل الاحوال ما يزيد من 1 سنتمتر وده طبعاً اكبر هبوط
وهي في الاساس تنقسم الي نوعين 
فاصل هبوط





​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

447


بمراحلة...الخرسانة سابقة التصنيع...في المصنع
وسطح الهليكوبتر....وتنعيموه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

448

لغز.....
العمود ده..تعرض لأي قوة من الثلاثة؟! اللي في الصورة.....؟!
.
.
تعرض لقوي Shear ....قص

​


​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

449


العيوب التي يمكن أن تحدث في تسليح الكمرات و البلاطات​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

450

8 صور

م. Mostafa Mohamed
تركيب كسوة عمود دائرى من الرخام ( امبرادور أسبانى ) 
يتم التثبيت أولا بالكانات بشكل مؤقت ثم يتم عمل سقية أو صبه للفراغ بين الرخام والعمود الخرسانى
.
م. George Saad
الخطوات التنفيذية غير مرتبة - بمعنى مطلوب تركيب الارضيات اولا قبل كسوة الاعمدة والحوائط - مطلوب نوعية الكانات من النحاس و ليس من الحديد الذى يصداء - مش معقول اكسو العمود الدائرى بكسوة رخام مضلع - توجد ورش رخام بها مخارط لعمل كسوة دائرية جزئين ناعمة او بها اى زخارف . وشكرا

































​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

451

مود مربع....8 أسياخ
كانتين مربعتين....


​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

452




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

453

جوايط لتثبيت الأعمدة الحديد....بالقواعد الخرسانة



​​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

354

- متى تبدأ عملية المعالجة بالماء بعد الصب فى الموقع ؟!
-- يتم رش الخرسانة بعد مرور 5 ساعات من الصب ومرتين فى اليوم صباحاً ومساءاً لمدة 7 أيام ...






هو هنا غطها ببلاستك شيت...











​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

355


- استخدام المقاول في اعمال البناء طوب اسمنتي قبل ٣ ایام .....
یمنع استخدام البلوك الاسمنتي المصنع اتوماتیكیاً قبل مرور ٢٨ یوم على تصنیعھ وعلى المقاول تورید البلوك للموقع ومعالجتھا بالماء قبل البناء ...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

356


ماهو الحل في الشرخ والسيخ الذي خرج عن خرسانة الرقبة؟
.خروج السيج من الكفر الخرسانه معنها ﻻ يوجد كانه في نهاية الرقبه 
وده يعتبر منطقة ضعف في الرقبه اﻻفضل تكسير الجزء اﻻعلي من العمود وتركيب كانات 
ويتم صبها مع الميده حتي ﻻ تصبح منطقة ضعف نتيجة اﻻحمال

​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

357


ايه هى مزايا استخدام المروحه الهيلوكوبتر فى أعمال الخرسانات :- 
-بتساعدنا على الحصول على سطح ناعم مستوى يمكن استخدامه حتى بدون بلاط
(و أغلب استخدامه بيكون فى المواقف و الارضيات المستودعات والمصانع ). 
- كمان يمكن لصق البلاط والسيراميك على الارضيه المنعمه باستخدام المواد اللاصقه دون الحاجه
الى وجود طبقة الرمل اسفل البلاط .
- و تساعد فى اغلاق كافة المسامات وكذلك الشقوق الناتجه عن اماهة الاسمنت او التبخر السريع
لماء الخلطه او تلك الناتجه عن قرب حديد التسليح من سطح الخرسانه .
*و بتم عمليه التنعيم بعد مرور من (2 : 4 ) ساعات على انتهاء الصب أو عندما يصبح السير على الخرسانة ممكن .



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2015)

358


هل يجوز ملئ الجزء الصمت للهوردي بمواسير الكهرباء أفضل من تمديدها علي البلاطة
.
م. يوسف شلبى
هذا العمل خطأ شكلا وموضوعا ﻷن جزء solid لن يدخل به خرسانة واﻷفضل يتم وضع المواسير على صفوف وبينها مسافات أفقية ورأسية تسمح بدخول الخرسانة وتغلغلها حول المواسير 
.




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2015)

359


البسكوت...
يحافظ علي سمك الغطاء الخرساني...عن حديد التسليح
لكي يعمل الحديد بأحسن حالته...في مكانه
ودون أن يسبب ظهور الحديد علي السطح مما
يعرضه للصدء....أو... و... الضرر علي شكل التشطيب




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2015)

360


تسوية و تنعيم خرسانة السلم...قبل جفافها
يسهل التحكم بتركيب البلاط مستقبلا......










​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2015)

حب المهنة.... 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2015)

361

بش مهندس معي مصعد ايش استخدم له من عزل؟!
م. عبد العني الجند.....

المصعد يعزل مثل الخزان تماما ويضع له شريط واتر استوب خوفا من تسرب المياه من الخارج الى داخل الحفرة (البئر)​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2015)

362


رسمه توضح اماكن الضغط و الشد علي العنصر الخرساني
وتوجد سبب أماكن تواجد الحديد بها....من حديد علوي وحديد سفلي....
الحديد يقاوم الشد و باقي الكتلة الخرسانة تقاوم الضغط



​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2015)

363

سيفون....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أغسطس 2015)

364


من ملازم
#‏المهندس ياسر الليثي



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أغسطس 2015)

365


ماوظيفة الكراسي؟
م. Adel Elareef
حمل الطبقة العلويه من حديد التسليح
.
هل ممكن ان تكون الكراسي من نفس الحديد المستعمل؟!
عادي في كراسي من حديد مشرشر او املس انا شفت الاتنين
يختلف حديد الكرسي بختﻻف ارتفاعه واﻻحمال التي عليه





​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2015)

366


إيه الغلطه فى الصوره دى ...؟؟؟!!!
من صفحة...Benaa Academy
.
فى cover كبير من ناحيه والناحيه التانيه مفيش خالص 
.
مخدش في اعتباروا سمك البلاطه 
.
مفيش بسكوت , الحديد لسفلى غير مربط , حديد الكمرة يجب ان يرتفع حتى اعلى البلاطة .
.
الحديد السفلي في النص مش مربوط مع الكانة الخارجية 
.
سيخين الحديد ال ف النص غير متوازيان يعنى بداين بمسافة صغيرة مابينهم الى ان ينتهوا بمسافه اكبر واتساع بينهم ثم كمان فى مسافة الناحية التانية بين الخشب ومابين الحديد غير متلاصقان



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2015)

367


سؤال يا اجمد مهندسين....دلوقتي واحد صاحبي عنده عماره بيبنيها..الاساسات تشيل 8 ادوار...
هو باني 5..علي اساس اما يكون فيه فلوس يكمل...المشكله الكبري 
ان المقاول عمل كل الاعمده منتهيه من غير اشاير عشان طرف الرباط....
ودلوقتي هو عايز يعلي بدور و مش عارف يعمل ايه...افيدونا اذا سمحتم
.
يتم زرع الاشاير بسمك ٢٥سم فى اماكن الاعمدة مستخدما مادة الايبوكسي



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2015)

368

هل يتم الصب بدرجة الحرارة كدة؟!
.لا ....درجه الحرارة من 5 الي 32



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2015)

369


الفكرة من الخوازيق ....
الوصول الي مستوي تأسيس مناسب
ذو تربة عالية الكثافة ...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2015)

370

م. Mohamed Ashraf
عندى شقة فيها مدخل مطبخ ارتفاعه حوالى 3 متر وكنت عاوز اعمل عتبة واعمل عليها كام مدماك طوب بحيث اقلل ارتفاعها شوية .. المشكلة عندى انى العتبة هتكون مرتكزة من ناحية على عمود خرسانى .. وطبعا انا انشائي واستحالة انى اكسر في العمود .. هل فيه حل تانى ؟؟؟
.
الرد: الصورة دي كنت واخدها من هذا الجروب المحترم...ممكن تفيدك
.
فما هو رأيكم ؟!
م. Omnia A. Albaki
ممكن تقلل الارتفاع من غير ما تستخدم عتبة وطوب ...ممكن تعمل شبك ممدد اسهل
بيتعملوا frame او زوايا بتتثبت بمسامير في الحيطة زي الbulk headم. ياسر احمدممكن تعما حاجة اسمها محاكية عبارة عن صف طوب بطولة وتحمل علية العتب ...والصورة دي كمان صح





​​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2015)

371

بعض اشكال البسكويت






​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أغسطس 2015)

372



رغم الشبك يظهر الشرخ
لماذا؟
.
فاصل هبوط ماينفعلوش شبك
.
عدم ملئ الفراغ بالخلطه قبل تركيب الشبك
عدم الرش جيدا
تباعد في تركيب مسامير تثبيت الشبك
.
الشرخ يعني حصل حركه ، الشبك له قدره يشيل جزء من الحركه
.
عند إلتقاء البلك بالعمود الخرساني يلزم تعبئة ضفدعة البلك الجانبية بالمونة اﻷسمنتية ...مالم فإن الهواء المحبوس بين البلك والعمود الخرساني سيفجر الفاصل كما حصل في الصورة نتيجة تغير درجة حرارة المحيط وخاصة بالارتفاع....إنها الفيزياء ....الهواء الساخن أكبر حجما ...عندها الشبك لا يجدي نفعا خصوصا إذا لم يسمر من الجهتين كل 20 سم . ..
د.م. مختار العريقي.





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أغسطس 2015)

373


منع وضع أكثر من 4 أكياس إسمنت فوق المتر المربع من السقف
لأن أكثر من ذلك سيؤثر سلباً على السقف
في الصورة وضعت 350 كيس إسمنت فوق مساحة 34 متر مربع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أغسطس 2015)

374




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

375

من الرسائل....ما هو الحل المناسب لهذة المشكلة؟!



ذلك بالاتى 
1-يتم تكسير خرسانه السقف 
2-يتم ازاله كافه الاسياح الحديد التى اصابها الصدأ
3-يتم زرع اسياخ اخرى بديله
4-يتم شد السقف وصب الخرسانه ويراعى ا4-يتم شد السقف وصب الخرسانه 
ويراعى استخدام الاديبوند لمعالجه الخرسانه القديمه بالجديده
.
هقول رائى وانا مش مهندس او مقاول مجرد هاوى
اولا - لازم نقشر بياض السقف لاظهار الحديد كله لغايه لما نصل الى حديد سلي
م (مش مصدى)
ثانيا - هتصنفر الحديد ويفضل (الرماله) لغايه مانتخلص من الصدا نهائيا, وبعدين ندهن الحديد مباشرة 
بمواد عازلة زى الايبوكسي وبكدا الحديد هيفقد جزء من قطر السيخ لو نسبه الفاقد كبيرة 
هنحتاج نزرع اشاير حديد من الكمرات 
وبعدين هنلبش بمونة فيها سن ومودا رابط ولو الاماكن المصابه بحرها واسع
يفضل نعمل كمره فى نص المسافة








​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

376

سؤال للمصمين الأنشائي والمنفذيين....
الكلام ده صح ولاه غلط
.
الفكره سليمه والتنفيذ خطأ
وضع الاشاير الجديده وتكسيحها داخل العامود خطأ ولكن يجب وضعها من خارج العامود 
مع تغيير كانات اشاير العامود القديم بكانات بنفس مقاس العامود الجديد
.
غلط لأن الجزء السفلي من العمود cover الخرسانة فيه هيبقى كبير جدا.. 
وتوزيع الحمل في أي حاجه المفروض يتوزع من القطاعات الصغيرة لقطاعات أكبر مش العكس
.





​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

377

ما أسباب سقوط جبس السقف؟!
.
من الرطوبه
.
عدم كفايه الماده اللاصقه ( الجبس ) او عدم رش الحائط بالمياه قبل التركيب
.
بسيطه نضف والزقه تاني باسمنت ابيض وجبس
.
هل لديك سبب لحدوث ذلك؟!







​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

378




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

379



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

380

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم يا مهندسين .ياريت لو تقدرو تعطونا تفسير للفقاعات المياه اللي بتخرج من الخرسانه بعد صبها
.
دي نتيجه تفاعل الهدرجه في الخرسانه حصل تبخر للمياه نتيجه عدم الهز الجيد لان حصل segregation في بعض المناطق
.
م. Kamal Gindy
.عند تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية بنفترض من ضمن مكوناتها نسبة مئوية من الهواء المحبوس. واللى حصل ده بيقول ان النسبة دى زادت بعض الشئ نتيجة سوء الهز وده مش معناه نقص الهز ولكن اللى ماسك الهزاز ماسكه غلط اضف الى ذلك ان طريقة الصب غير سليمة وكلا الموضوعين سببا وجود هواء محبوس (فقاقيع) تغلفت بالماء وصعدت معه الى سطح الخرسانة ... خلى الهز رأسى وليس افقى ولا تكثر من اضافة الماء اثناء الهز وخللى دايما هناك خطة لاتجاه الصب وان شاء الله الامر سيتحسن.
.
م. عادل العريف
يرجع السبب لعده اسباب --تطبيق السقف جديد ومحكم لايسمح بتسرب المياه من اسفل+عدم دمك الخرسانه بالدك عليها بالقده --ينتج عندما تستقر الخلطه تهبط المونه لاسفل وتصعد المياه لاعلى



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

381


سؤال للمهندسين 
كيف يمكن انشاء أو عمل منحني curve?!
اللي هو في الصورة منحني البلكونة...البلاطة
.
بعد ما تعمل شدة النجاره والنجار يطبق ليك السقف من اللوحات وعن طريق المركز المحدد علي لوحة الابعاد الخرسانيه للسقف . تثبت مسمار في المركز وتربط خيط مقداره نصف القطر الدائري او لو كان جزء من دايره وتعلم بقلم .
الطريقه الاخري ب total station



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

382

خزان معالجة البلوكات المستخدمة في البناء بغرض تسريع مقاومتها عن طريق استخدام البخار 
و هي نفس فكرة معالجة الخرسانة سابقة الصب .
م. Amg Ood
.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

383

عملية وتوفر في مساحات الحمامات الضيقة....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

384

م. Mohammed Saeed
عرض التصميم ده للمرحاض بالحوض.....
اجمل شئ مش فقط توفير المساحة.....ولاه تصميمه البسيط....
يحتار فيه بين غطاء للسيفون و حوض.....
ولكن المياة في الحوض بترجع السيفون
ليعاد أستخدمها مرة أخري....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

385

القوى المؤثرة على السلّم وطريقة ومكان وضع حديد التسليح فيه..
من صفحة....العمارة و الفنون Archi_Arts





​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 سبتمبر 2015)

386




مش ضروري يكون الغلط من الخنزيرة...ممكن تكون من بناء الطوب
.م.Adel Hussien...كل يوم معلومه في الهندسه المدنيه


​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 سبتمبر 2015)

387



مهندس استشارى أسامة نوارة
معلومه سريعه :-
برغم أنه لايفضل استخدام نظام الحديد المكسح حاليا
الا انه عند استخدامه فلا يفضل أن أن يتم عمل حديد مكسح فى الكمرات الساقطه Drop Beam التى يقل بحرها (المجاز) Span عن 3.00 وانما يتم وضع الحديد السفلى كله بدون تكسيح ويتم الاعتماد على الكانات فى مقاومة قوى القص وذلك لان الجزء المتبقى من التكسيحه وهو المشار اليه بالخط الاحمر لن يغطى العزوم الموجبه


​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 سبتمبر 2015)

388


حديد تسليح القواعد.....
جميل،بس لو تزيد طول الرجل قليلا.

​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 سبتمبر 2015)

389




​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 سبتمبر 2015)

390



الانظمة الانشائية التقليدية و العناصر الانشائية و انواعها
م.Nezar Asssem Albo
.
ياريت حد يقولنا علي الفرق بين عناصرها....بالوصف أو لو يرسم أسكتش سريع لها ؟!





​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 سبتمبر 2015)

391


2 way hollow block slab with polystyrene
تم استخدام الفوم او البولسترين لتخفيف الأحمال على السقف
يجب وضع غطاء خرسانى(بسكوت) من جميع الجهات حتى لا يتم السماح لقطع البولسترين بالحركة فى اى اتجاه اثناء الصب وكذلك كان يجب تمديد رقة الحديد العلويه من اسفل الأعصاب
يفضل استخدام بولسترين بكثافة لا تقل عن 18 كجم\ المتر المكعب
saad elhagrasy








​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 سبتمبر 2015)

392



جهاز لتحديد عرض الشروخ
اسمة كليبر وسعرة اقل من 150 ريال سعودي

​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 سبتمبر 2015)

من م. Yasser Barakat



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2015)

393




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2015)

394


حديد تسليح القواعد.....
جميل،بس لو تزيد طول الرجل قليلا.



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2015)

395

2 way hollow block slab with polystyrene
تم استخدام الفوم او البولسترين لتخفيف الأحمال على السقف
يجب وضع غطاء خرسانى(بسكوت) من جميع الجهات حتى لا يتم السماح لقطع البولسترين بالحركة فى اى اتجاه اثناء الصب وكذلك كان يجب تمديد رقة الحديد العلويه من اسفل الأعصاب
يفضل استخدام بولسترين بكثافة لا تقل عن 18 كجم\ المتر المكعب
saad elhagrasy



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2015)

396


من...كل يوم معلومه في الهندسه المدنيه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2015)

397


فين البوري أبو ثلاثة للتنفيس؟ أيه المقصود بيها؟!
الهندسة والمعلومات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2015)

398

فاصل تحكم او الانكماش في بلاط الارضيات سوا كان سطح مبني او ساحات كبير معرضة 
لشمس او الحراره يتم تقسيم الفواصل كل 4 * 4 متر وحتي 6 * 6 متر 
وبسمك 2.سم






​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2015)

399

فاصل تحفيف الضغط هو فاصل افقي يستخدم في تشطيب الوجهات سوا كانت تركيب رخام 
او تكسيه من الزجاج وشرائح الامنيوم ويتم تقسيم الفاصل لكل ارتفاع واحد دور 
من المبني بسمك 2.سم لتخفيف الوزن والضغط الرائسي
م. علي احمد عامر
.
أول مرة اعرف المعلومة دي....
هل بتتعمل في كل الواجهات؟ مع أي مادة؟



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2015)

*400*


بالأضافة....عمليا يجب ان تكون هناك مان-هول عند كل تحويلة
في المجاري لغرض الصيانة ومنع الانسدادات.....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

401


كانات (شمبر) ويستخدم للربط والتقويه للجدار مع العمود
لتجنب اختلاف معامل التمدد الحراري بين الطوب والخرسانه لمنع التشققات في البياض



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

402

ما رايك في تمديد مواسير الصرف الصحي بالسقف بهذا الشكل؟

غير صحيح وليس مناسب لانه فى حال انسدادها ستكوم كارثة لانها ح تتسد حتتسد إذا كانت مواسير الصرف العمومى اللى قطرها 30و35 بوصة بتتسد فما بال ال5 او6بوصة حيصل ايه ..

في الخليج لانهم بيعملوا تعديلات كثيير خلال عمر المبني.....وخلال أو كل سنوات بسيطة...والأمكانيات بتساعد علي كده...ولكن عندنا ده بيبقي بيت العمر و الأجيال القادمة...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

403





​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

404

ما سبب إنهيار ساند التربة؟
ممكن ميكونش حققت الطول المطلوب ليها وهي 1.5 -2 عمق الحفر بالإضافة إلي عدم التصميمها ع الأحمال 
الجانبية من الطريق الرئيسي ومرور الشاحنات الثقيلة ....
. 
1 - عمق الخازوق غير كاف وهو لايقل عن ثلاث امثال عمق حفر الاساسات
2 - قطر الخازوق غير مناسب للاحمال الجانبية المؤثرة عليه
3 - عدم رأسية الخازوق 
4 -التعرض ل lateral force اكبر من المصمم عليها وواضح من الصورة انقلاب بحص اعلى واسفل الحفر
.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

405

ماالسبب ؟؟ ومالحل ؟؟
م. شهيد حمدي ثروت حمدي
.
عدم استخدام الهزاز من أساسه وعدم مراعاة المسافات بين الحديد
.
تنظيف العمود من الخرسانة التالفة واعادة ملء الفراغ بالكراوت الذي يعطي مقاومة عالية جدا



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

406

توفير و سهولة....
أستيك مطاط...حول علبة الدهان



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

407

تحديد منسوب الصب فى البلاطات ..
م. Mohammed Khamis Tabaza



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

408


صورة



بتعطي فكرة لسند الحفر البسيط



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

جميلة براءة الاطفال ليس لها حدود.... :34:_
جزاه الله كل خير والله 
أكيد الموقف ده أسعد الوﻻد دول جداً__



_​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

409


الاحمال التي يتعرض لها العنصر الانشائي :
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1- #الاحمال_اساسية : Main loads
وهي الاحمال المباشرة وتنقسم الي
*الحمل الميت : Dead load
ذي ايه؟؟ ذي وزن المنشأ ,وزن الارضيات,وزن الحوائط ,والتشطيبات والتكسيات والدهانات وغيرها.
*الحمل الحي : Live load
هو الحمل نتيجة السكان والاثاث الذي يشغل المبني.اي هو كل حمل مش دايم وجوده في المنشأ.وهو ايضا الحمل التي يتعرض له المنشأ اثناء التنفيذ كأوزان الشدات والاوناش والمعدات
*حمل الرياح : Wind load
حمل الرياح له تأثير كبير في تصميم اي منشأ .في دول بتعتبر حمل الرياح ثانوي واخري بتعتبره رئيسي وده بيتوقف علي طبيعة الرياح والمناخ السائد لكل دولة اللي هيتبني فيها المنشأ.
*احمال الزلازل : Earthquake load
توجد جداول جاهزة لحساب الحمل الحي علي منشأ وذلك بناء علي معرفة طبيعة المنشأ .
2- #الاحمال_الثانوية - Secondary loads
وهي الاحمال الغير مباشرة.مثل الإنكماش الجاف للخرسانة ,الهبوط للاساسات ,الزحف..كل الاحمال دي بنأخد بالنا منها واحنا بنصمم.ومن
ومن هنا نقدر نعرف التحليل الانشائي علي انه العلم اللي بيهتم بتحديد تأثير هذه الاحمال علي الاجهادات والتشكيلات داخل العناصر الانشائية المكونة للمبني.

من .....كل ما يخص المهندس المدنى








​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

410

Eng Hameed Raslan 
Sleeve ....بيتعمل في الحوائط والاسوار لتفادي انهيارها 
في حاله السيول والأمطار الغزيره لتقليل الضغط عليها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

411




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

412


طبعا الإستلامات لمهندس الموقع....
عدة مرات خلال العمل لتدارك الاخطاء.....والملاحظات





​


----------



## مهندس_احمد_على (28 سبتمبر 2015)

بالنسبة لصورة فرق منسوب بلاطة الحمام عن باقى السقف - لا يفضل عمل وصلات تغذية او صرف داخل العناصر الخرسانية


----------



## مهندس_احمد_على (1 أكتوبر 2015)

أنا معماري قال:


> 248
> 
> ما هو الغرض من استخدام اختبار الهبوط
> Slump Test
> ...


الصورة بها خطأ الهبوط الاول على اليمين هبوط انهيار collapse والهبوط الاوسط هبوط قص shear والهبوط الاخير هبوط حقيقى true slump


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أكتوبر 2015)

فعلا... جزاك الله خير...​


----------



## مهندس_احمد_على (3 أكتوبر 2015)

أنا معماري قال:


> 299
> 
> 
> جرت هذه المحادثة أمامي:
> ...


المشكلة انه فى حالة صب الاعمدة مع الكمرات والسقف غالبا هتكون فيه كثافة حديد عالية وممكن موضوع هز الخرسانة داخل الاعمدة يكون صعب او على الاقل هيكون ارتفاع الصب للاعمدة كبير لصعوبة ادخال ماسورة الصب بالاعمدة وهنا هيكون فى احتمال كبير لحدوث انفصال حبيبى لمكونات الخرسانة نتيجة الصب من ارتفاع كبير او نسبة كبيرة لحدوث تعشيش بخرسانة الاعمدة نتيجة صعوبة الهز


----------



## مهندس_احمد_على (3 أكتوبر 2015)

أنا معماري قال:


> 30
> من الملاحظات المهمة عند تنفيذ او استلام الكمرات أو الاعمدة الخرسانية بالنسبة للكانات ...
> أن يتم عمل قفل الكانة بطريقة تبادلية ....
> لكيلا تكون المنطقة الضعيفة فى مكان واحد زى الوصلات كده ....
> ...


تربيط كانات الاعمدة يدوى والصحيح ربطها بكلابة او هوك لان الرباط اليدوى ضعيف جدا


----------



## مهندس_احمد_على (3 أكتوبر 2015)

أنا معماري قال:


> 316
> 
> 
> 
> ...


زيادة المياه للخرسانة ممنوعة لانها تضعف مقاومة الخرسانة وفى حالة الرغبة فى زيادة قابلية تشغيل قوام الخرسانة يتم اضافات مواد كيميائية لزيادة التشغيل ولا تؤثر على مقاومة الخرسانة


----------



## مهندس_احمد_على (5 أكتوبر 2015)

أنا معماري قال:


> 385
> 
> الكانات...أنحناءاتها و طول مفتاح الكانة....
> والغطاء الخرساني...
> ...



قفل الكانة طبقا للكود الامريكى لا يقل عن 75 مم ممكن يزيد عن كده لكن ده الحد الادنى المطلوب​


----------



## عنود ا (11 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## أنا معماري (14 أكتوبر 2015)

عنود ا قال:


> مشكوووووووووور


جزاكي الله خير....


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2015)

413

صح وغلط....







​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2015)

414

الأفضل دفان الميدة بعد 7 أيام من صبها لأنها تكون وصلت الى أكثر من 75% من قوتها
وتردم بالبوبكات لا الشيول كما في الصورة
عشان ضخمة ووزن الشيول 
.
البوبكيت وهو كما بالصورة أصغر حجم ووزن.....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

415



معلومه اثناء استلام حديد في الموقع ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
بطاقة تعريف عدد الاسياخ واﻻقطار والوزن لكل ربطه تعادل 2 طن
م.علي احمد عامر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

416



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

417




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

418

طول سيخ الكانة...
م. Adel Elareef


​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

419


ينفع استخدم ماء البحر ف الخرسانة العادية (فى حالة عدم وجود حديد)
مع عزل الخرسانة بالبيتومين قبل المسلحة...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

420



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

421

الاسمنت التمددي Expansive Cement 
***********************************
يحتاج المهندسون لاسباب متعددة الى استخدام اسمنت لا يتغير حجمه بتأثير الانكماش عند التصلب، وذلك لتفادي حدوث تشققات، وفي حالات اخرى خاصة، تكون الحاجة الى اسمنت يتمدد عند التصلب.
ان الخرسانة التي تحتوي على هذا النوع من الاسمنت تتمدد في المرحلة الاولى من عمرها، ثم يتولد اجهاد مسبق prestress نتيجة لتقييد هذا التمدد باستخدام حديد التسليح.
يتكون الاسمنت التمددي من اسمنت بورتلاندي وعامل تمدد وعامل تثبيت، ان عامل التمدد يتم الحصول عليه من حرق خليط من الجبس والبوكسايت وحجر الكلس، والتي تكون كبريتات الكالسيوم والومينات الكالسيوم C3A3، وبوجود الماء، فان هذه المركبات تتفاعل لتكوين calcium sulfoaluminate hydrate (الاترنكات) ، ويصاحب هذا التفاعل حصول تمدد في عجينة الاسمنت، بينما يقوم عامل التثبيت، blast-furnace slag،باخذ كبريتات الكالسيوم الزائدة وايقاف التمدد.
مواصفة ASTM C845 تصنف الاسمنت التمددي الى مجموعة انواع حسب نوع عامل التمدد المستخدم فيه.
يتم استخدام هذا الاسمنت في حالات خاصة، مثل منع تسرب الماء، وبصورة عامة تقليل التشققات التي تحدث نتيجة الانكماش الجاف بالمنشأت والسطوح الخرسانية.






​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

422



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

423


تفصيلة مظلة Canopy حديد....plates و مواسير و مسامير

الهندسة والمعلومات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

424




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

425

سؤال: استلام موقع العمل محل مهندس سابق بعد تنفيذ 05 % من الاعمال؟
.
عند استلام العمل بعد أي مهندس أثناء تنفيذ العمل حتى لو بلغت الاعمال المنفذة 99.99 % فسأقوم بمراجعة كميات الحصر لجميع الاعمل هذا
أولاًثم فحص جميع الاعمال ومطابقتها للمخططات والمواصفات ثانياًوثالثاً مراجعة أوامر اعتماد العينات والاوامر التغييرية التي صدرت من
المهندس السابق وكذلك الاعمال الاضافية وابلاغ المالك بكل ما هو مخالفولا يحق للمقاول الاصرار على ما تم اتخاذه مسبقاً طالما كان مخالفاً
للعقد ومن حق المهندس الجديد التدقيق طالما أن العقد لم ينتهي ولم يتم عمل المخالصة النهائية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

426








​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

427

ما موقف هذا الحديد من الاستخدام
وهل يوجد طرق معالجة
.
لو الطبقة اكسيد حديدوز احمرار فقط زى الفل لو اكسيد حديدبك صدأ يقع عند الطرق عليه
يجب مراشمته جيدا ويمكن استخدامه بعد موافقة جهاز الاشراف
.




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

428


من واقعنا

من ينفذ اولا
عندما تلتقي كمرتان فوق العمود
فان الكمرة التي تستند على الاتجاه الطويل من العمود تنفذ اولا
وتمتد كاناتها تحت الكمرة الأخري



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

429




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

430




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

431

س ٢٤ ما فائدة عمل الرجل فى الحديد الكمرات والاعمدة والبلاطات وغيرھا ؟
منع حدوث التشريخ فى نهاية الكمرة نتيجة تولد عزم سالب 
تحدد قطاع الكمرة من ناحية الارتفاع 
تمنع سقوط الحديد اثناء الصب 
مقاومة القص الافقى * أهم نقطة>>>>>>>>> عمل وصلة قويه بين الكمرة والعمود لمقاومة القوة الأفقية نتيجة الزلازل...... لذلك لاتتهاون في استلامها خاصة في المباني العالي.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

432

تصريف المياه للاسطح الافقية 
ميل خرسانة الميول واحد في المئة الى بالوعة التصريف





​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

433


تركيب البسكوت في الاربع جهات من العمود يوفر طبقة حماية لحديد التسليح من الاربعة الاوجه​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

434


من واقعنا :
لماذا توضع جسور ( كمرات) ساقطة في السقف الهردي ؟ 
ببساطة جدا الجسر الساقط أكثر تحملا من الجسر الهردي ( لا كما يروج له بعض المقاولين بالعكس )
و عندما يجد المهندس المصمم أن هذه الكمرة أصبحت لا تقاوم التقوس نتيجة كبر طول بحرها أو كثرة الأحمال عليها فأنه يحولها الى كمرة ساقطة .
أحيانا يقابل المصمم فتحات في السقف مثل البهو أو المناور أو بيت الدرج أو غيرها فيضطر الى تحويل الكمرة من هردي الى ساقطة ,



​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

435


يتم اللجوء الى الخوازيق في حالة أدراك المصمم
ان طبقات التربة المراد تأسيس المشروع عليها لن
تستطيع تحمل الأحمال التصميمية المنقولة لها من
المبنى وذلك إما لضعف هذه الطبقات أو لارتفاع
منسوب المياه أو قربها من البحر ... أو لعظم تلك
الأحمال.




​​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

436



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

437




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

438


كارثة...احذر التقليد
تحميل العمود الخرسانى على البلوك مباشرة
المقاول بيقول و بيأكد انه ملآ داخل البلوك المفرغ بخلطة و ان الوضع امن جدا
و الاستشارى بيقوله احلف ههههههههههههههههه
​.


خطأ فادح جدا فاعمال الخرسانة المسلحة يجب ان تكون نظيفة وخالية من اي عيوب او اشكالات 

اعمال البناء بالطوب او البلك يجب ان لا تتداخل مع الخرسانة المسلحة وخصوصا في الهياكل الانشائية لان ذلك يضعفها
​
​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

439


م. إبراهيم بخاطره
سؤال وجواب
لماذا لم تستلم الشغل بميزان القامة....او بقدة ألومنيوم وميزان مياة لأوتار السطح
.
أخي الكريم هناك خطأ جسيم في طريقة الاستلام وهو وضع الميزان ذو الطول الصغير علي الوتر ذو الطول الكبير يجب استخدام قدة او الاستلام بوضع تخانات بسمك معين بداية الوتر ونهايته وشد خيط علي التخانة وقياس المسافة بين الخيط المشدود والوتر وشكرا
.
الجواب
علي فكره 
المساح استلم هذا الشغل كله 
انا فقط كنت باشيك 





​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

440



م. إبراهيم بخاطره
الأوتار الخاصه بعزل الاسطح 
س : معلومة تيك اواي للمهندسين حديثي التخرج 
أنا بأستلم وبأتأكد من إيه !!؟؟
الجواب :-
أنا بأشيك علي ميول الأوتار علي سطح السقف لاني هصب خرسانه ميول وهبدأ في إجراءات عزل السقف
وطبعا لازم انظف السقف من أي Loosing material علي السطح قبل البدء باجراءات العزل
وزي مانتم شايفين يفضل تنفيذ أوتار بميول معينه علي اتجاه صرف المياه وفقا لل shop drawing المعتمد عشان تنفذ عليهم عزل الاسطح من العزل المائي والحراري وغالبا ما بتبدأ الاوتار بسمك مثلا من 6:7 سم وبيصل حتي 3:4 سم عند فتحه الصرف علي السقف او علي حسب المخططات المعتمده عندك بالمشروع
ملحوظه :-
ترتيب طبقات العزل للاسطح ( وخاصه ترتيب العزل المائي والحراري ) مختلف فيه بين كثير من المهندسين وايضا مختلف فيه بين كثير من المكاتب الاستشاريه الكبرى كمان وكل واحد معاه اسبابه المقنعه
عشان كدا مش عاوزين نغوص في الاختلاف فكلاهما صحيح
1- لان البعض بيري انه يحط العزل الحراري الاول ثم العزل المائي فوقيه بحجه ان العزل المائي بيحمي العزل الحراري من تسرب المياه اليه
2- والبعض الاخر يرى أن يضع العزل المائي اولا ثم العزل الحراري وخاصه في المباني السكنيه وذلك تلافيا لان السكان عندما يركبون الدش يضطرون الي تثبيت مسامير في السطح مما قد يضر بعزل الرطوبه لو كان ترتيبه فوق وقريبا من السطح مما سيؤدي الي تسرب المياه من خلال الضرر الذي حدث بسبب مسامير تثبيت الدش





​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

441


محتاج رايكم في العمود دة 
واية حله او الاسلوب الامثل لترميمه
بس ياريت من اهل الخبرة لانه في موقع
..
الأفضل التكسير لأنها تشكل مناطق ضعف في العمود وتضعف الحمولة المصمم عليها العمود الى نسبة كبيرة
​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

442


تنفيذ الاوتار الخرسانية قبل فرش حديد اللبشة المسلحة ،، 
السؤال امتى بنستخدم الاوتار و امتى بنستخدم البسكوت ؟؟ 
_��__
.
اذا كان وزن الحديد تقيل بمعني ممكن حديد لبشه قطر ٣٢ و الحديد متكثف فالبسكويت لن يستطيع ان يرفعه و بالتالي نلجأ للاوتار لضمان عمل الكفر الخرساني المطلوب
_


​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

443

ما فائده الأكس فى القاعده : الفائده من الأكسات 
1.عند تركيب القاعده بره بتربط بالأكس علشان متفلتش منهم وهما بينزلوها
2. تحديد سنتر العمود بدقه خصوصا ان قطر الحديد قليل
3. لضمان ان زوايا القاعده الأربعه قائمه 
4. اذا كانت القاعده مربعه و العمود مقطعه مربع يجب ان يكون مركز العمود ينطبق على مركز القاعده ويكزن عند تقاطع القطرين وبحيث تكون الرفرفه متساويه لجميع الجهات.....
.
رأي اخر
انا شايف ان الكافر كبير جدا جدا القاعده دى هتشرخ ثانيا مفيش حاجه ماسكه ارجل القاعده خالص رابعا الوتر ده ملوش لازمه ف تحديده العمود العمود يا بيتحدد باكسات من الخنزيره يا اما توتال ستيشن



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

444


استلام حديد القواعد المنفصلة :
اعداد المهندس / #عبد_الغني_الجند [email protected]
1) رفع الحديد من أسفل بما لا يقل عن 5سم طبقة حماية.
2) يجب ان يبتعد الحديد عن الخشب 5سم من جميع الجوانب (المحيط) .
3) طبقة الحماية من اعلى لا تقل عن 5سم من فوق الكوابيل او التسليح العلوي مع قص أي زيادات في ارجل تسليح القاعدة السفلي لن يغطيها 5سم من اعلى طبقة حماية .
4) البسكوت يركب اسفل الفرش وليس اسفل الغطاء مع استبدال اي بسكوت مكسور.
5) الفرش في الاتجاه الطويل للقواعد المنفصلة .

6) حديد كل قاعدة يكون بمستوى افقي واحد (موزون) دون ميول .
7) اشاير الأعمدة لا تقل عن 60 مرة القطر (60ط) من فوق صبة القواعد لأعلى .
8) اشاير الأعمدة المغمورة داخل الصبة(من أسفل الكوابيل) لا تقل عن 60 مرة القطر (60ط) شاملا العكفة (الرجل L) ، على ان لا تقل العكفة (الرجل L) عن 30سم .
9) اذا كان رفرف حديد القاعدة (من وجه العمود) اقل من 60 مرة القطر (60ط) يعمل قدم من الجهتين للفرش والغطاء بجنش (ثني-عكف) نهاية الحديد على شكل على شكل حرف(U) ، واذا كان طول الرفرف أكثر من (60ط) يعمل قدم للفرش والغطاء بجنش (ثني-عكف) نهاية الحديد من جهة واحدة على شكل على شكل حرف(L) ويركب تبادليا.
10) تثبيت وربط اقدام الاشاير في الفرش والغطاء جيدا .

11) ربط الفرش والغطاء على الاقل تقاطع يربط وتقاطع لا (رجل غراب – زقزاق) .
12) استمرار كانات الاعمدة داخل القواعد .
13) الأعمدة تكون في منتصف القواعد تماماً .
14) قطع اي زيادة في سلك التربيط (الشوارب) .
15) عمل برندة حول محيط حديد القاعدة (من الداخل) يربط عليها نهاية ارجل الفرش والغطاء.
16) الكوابيل تكون حول اشاير العمود تماما (كالحزام) من الأربع اتجاهات .

17) الالتزام بالفرش والغطاء بحسب العدد الموضح في المخططات .
18) المسافات بين الفرش والغطاء موزعة بالتساوي .
19) الكوابيل تكون حول اشاير العمود تماما (كالحزام) من الأربع اتجاهات .
20) اعلى اشاير الاعمدة تعمل كانة لوزن الاشاير وكانة فوق حديد الكوابيل مباشرة.
21) تنظيف القوالب الخشبية من الاتربة ومخلفات النجارة والبلاستيك وبقايا اسلاك التربيط وغيرها.

[URL=http://s67.photobucket.com/user/mostafa104/media/mostafa104001/12141680_1002830779738500_704462468362303763_n.jpg.html]

[/URL]​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2015)

445

و حماية الحديد من الرطوبة و الاختلاط بالتربة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2015)

446

الردم بطبقات من 20-30 سم بشكل عام يتم لعدة اسباب
اولا : تأثير الدمك يكون اكثر فاعليه في هذا السمك
ثانبا : صعوبة نجاح اختبار البروكتر اذا تجاوز هذا السمك
ثالثا : سهولة اختراق الماء للطبقه في هذا السمك
رابعا: سهوله ازالة الطبقة اذا استدعت الحاجه لذلك



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2015)

447

التعشيش في الخرسانة
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
بعض أسباب التعشيش في الخرسانة, وطريقة معالجتها :_
أسباب للتعشيش في الخرسانة منها :
1- عدم استعمال الهزاز(الرجاج) أثناء الصب أو استعماله بشكل ضعيف.
2- زيادة نسبة الماء بالخرسانة مما يؤدي إلى فصل مكونات الخرسانة عن بعضها.
3- كثافة في التسليح وقرب الأسياخ من بعضها.
4- وجود بعض العوائق بالقالب(الطوبار) الخشبي تؤدي إلى وقوف قطع من الركام بمنطقة ما و وعدم وصول الخرسانة حولها.
>>
لمعالجة التعشيش ما عليك الا ان تقوم بتنظيف المكان جيدا وشراء مواد خصوصية باسم E-poxy وخلطها جيدا وتكسير مكان التعشيش من خلالها علما بان الماده سريعة النشفان وتعطيك تعويض جيد عن جهد الخرسانة قد يصل اجهاد الماده الى 650 كيلو اى ما يعادل 3 اضعاف الخرسانة.
>>
أما طريقة المعالجة فتتم على الشكل التالي:
1-إزالة منطقة التعشيش والخرسانة الضعيفة وحتى الوصول للخرسانة القوية.
2- تنظيف منطقة المعالجة.
3- دهان التسليح بمادة برايمر خاص أو يمكن دهان التسليح بنفس مادة الإصلاح.
4- يتم ترطيب المنطقة المراد معالجتها.
4- يتم تنفيذ مادة الأصلاح على المنطقة المعالجة على شكل طبقات من الداخل نحو الخارج.







​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

448


سؤال 
ليه الفتحات دى مختلفة ف الشكل ؟؟؟
.
الجريل الواسع تكييف و الجريل الضيق راجع الهواء



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

449



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

450




​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

451



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

452




​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

تحت ظلال الحديد
اجمل حديقة يعشقها 
واسعد اوقات يقضيها 
مهندس التنفيذ
.
حب المهنة
من مهندسنا الغالي عبد الغني الجند



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

453


صورة مجمعة




هذه ليست hollow blocks slab ولكن ribbed slab حيث يتم تشكيل الاعصاب بالفرمات ال pvc
ثم فكها بعد انتهاء الصب ولا تعطى سطح flat مثل ال hollow bloks 
ولكن سطح تظهر فيه الاعصاب ، 
ويمكن ان تكون one way او two way.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

454

....الصورة اللى أنا رافعها عبارة عن لبشة وزى ما إنتوا شايفين الشبكة السفلية والشبكة العلوية وأشاير الأعمدة والكراسى التى ترتكز عليها الشبكة العلوية وحاجة تانية ودى كانت هيا سؤالى.(الأضلاع المائلة!!!)..وأعتقد انها بتربط الكراسى ....
****ما تلك الأضلاع المائلة؟؟ ومافائدها؟؟ ومتى أستخدمها؟؟؟ وهل موجودة من أجل غرض تصميمى ولا موجودة كدة بالحب بالحب بالحب؟؟؟
.
الاسياخ المائله وظيفتها الاسناد لكي لايتحرك الحديد اثاء الصب ولاتذكر انشائيا
.
المائلة دي زي النهايز كده بتقاوم القوة الجانبيه الناتجة عن الحركة و كمان بتثبت الطبقة العلوية و كمان بتشتغل كانها وصلات قص مابين طبقات الخرسانه اثناء الصب
.




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

455

البرندات...هي الأسياخ الأفقية
حوائط القص....أفتكر يقصد بها التي تتعرض لقوي قص



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

456



رسمة


تصريف المياه للاسطح الافقية 
ميل خرسانة الميول واحد في المئة الى بالوعة التصريف



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

457

تركيب البسكوت في الاربع جهات من العمود يوفر طبقة حماية لحديد التسليح من الاربعة الاوجه



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

458

هل بالإمكان صب الجسر المقلوب في نفس الوقت مع السقف ؟

نعم وهو الافضل 
وذلك حتى لا يحدث انفصال فى الخرسانة الجديدة عن القديمة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

459

تأسيس تمديدات (مواسير ) الكهرباء في الاعمدة قبل الصب
يجنب الاعمدة التكسير والاضرار بها من قبل عمال التمديدات الكهربائية اثناء التشطيبات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

460


هل اضع الحديد ابو 8 مم من تحت التسليح العلوي للعصب او من فوقه 

إذا وضعنا الفرش فوق العصب فأننا سنقلل من ارتفاع العصب لنحصل على سماكة البلاطة
فمثلا إذا كان لدينا الهردي بسمك 30 سم منها 10 سم بلاطة فإذا وضعنا تسليح البلاطة فوق العصب فأننا نحتاج لأن يكون ارتفاع كانة العصب حوالي 17.50 سم وقد يكون هذا غير مؤثر عندما تكون الأعصاب بسيطة الاستناد ( أي غير مستمرة لأكثر من بحر).

لكننا إذا وضعنا تسليح البلاطة الهردي من داخل العصب ( من تحت التسليح العلوي ) فأننا عندها يمكننا أن نزيد من ارتفاع كانة العصب إلى 25 سم أي بزيادة 7.5 سم عن الحالة السابقة وبالتالي نحصل على قدرة تحمل أكبر للأعصاب وخاصة إذا كانت أعصاب كابولية أو مستمرة لأكثر من بحر

ووبساطة جدا يمكننا القول انه :
في حال كون الفرش والغطاء يمر داخل الكانة فاننا سنحصل على عصب مقطع T-section
في حال كون الفرش والغطاء يمر فوق الكانة فاننا سنحصل على عصب مقطع Rectangle -section

فلسفة لا يفهمها الا مهندس مدني







​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

461

ضرورة استمرار كانات الاعمدة داخل الجسور والميد
عند حدوث زلزال 
فان المبنى يتعرض الى قوى افقية 
تنتج عنها عزوم سالبة كبيرة و قوى قص كبيرة مفاجئة 
تؤدي إلى تحطيم نقاط اتصال الاعمدة بالجسور والكمرات (العقدة) .
وبالتالي انهيار المبنى .

والمحافظة على عقدة قوية هو السبيل لمنع الانهيار .
لذلك نصت اكواد البناء على ضرورة استمرار كانات الأعمدة داخل الجسور والميد .








​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

462

الردم على طبقات مع الرش والدك
يمنع مستقبلا 
حدوث هبوط تحت البلاط وفي أرضيات الاحواش
وهنا بيقسم الأعمدة الي خطوط لتسعد العمال لتحديد مستوي طبقات الردم 30 سم ثم رشها بالماء و الدك...






​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

463

من واقعنا :
لماذا توضع جسور ( كمرات) ساقطة في السقف الهردي ؟ 
ببساطة جدا الجسر الساقط أكثر تحملا من الجسر الهردي ( لا كما يروج له بعض المقاولين بالعكس ) 

و عندما يجد المهندس المصمم أن هذه الكمرة أصبحت لا تقاوم التقوس نتيجة كبر طول بحرها أو كثرة الأحمال عليها فأنه يحولها الى كمرة ساقطة .

أحيانا يقابل المصمم فتحات في السقف مثل البهو أو المناور أو بيت الدرج أو غيرها فيضطر الى تحويل الكمرة من هردي الى ساقطة ,



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

464




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

465

من واقعنا :
الطرق اسفل الاعمدة أثناء الصب يقلل من حدوث تعشيش 
لكنه لا يعفي من استخدام الهزاز



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 ديسمبر 2015)

466

خلال سنوات الدراسة...ممكن المرور بمعومات عن التنفيذ
فكثيير بيفتكر انها ملهاش علاقة بالدراسة....ولكن فهم المواد و أستخدمها....وأشترطتها و طريقة التركيب....بتساعد حتي في النقاش مع الدكتور بخلفية تنفيذية....وعند عمل الرسومات التنفيذية...وحتي في التصميم....
وخبرة لبعد التخرج...حتي عند مقابلات العمل....او العمل مع الصنايعية....
وحتي لو معلومة عن الطوب....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2015)

467




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2015)

468




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2015)

469


قلة استخدام الهزاز وخاصة في أماكن اتصال الكمرة بالعمود تكون نتيجته كما بالصور.
الصور مشاركة من أحد الزملاء ويريد حلا لهذه المشكلةعلما بأن الاعمدة علي نفس المحور.
.
الحل تنظيف مكان التعشيش جيدا وغسله بالماء ثم ملأ المكان بخرسانه بركام فينو صغير مضاف اليه ماده كيماويه تعطيه انتفاش لملأ هذا الفراغ جيدا
.
يزيل الأجزاء الغير متماسكة وصب جراوت باستخدام قمع وخرطوم​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2015)

470

العمل بالمواقع بيحتاج خبرات .....
او حتي حسن التفكير في الخطوات بمنطقية وبديهية وعقل
أذا لم تتوافر الخبرات الكافية....
أو حتي الحرص وعدم التسرع...
فربما التأني قد يجعل عامل بسيط ما يعمل معك.....ينطق بفكرة صحيحة كحل للمشكلة بدون طلب منه ذلك.... فبمجرد أنه يراك تقكر في حل مناسب....
فينطلق بالفكرة لك...التي تريحك لتؤدي عملك بشكل صحيح



​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

471

سؤال لمحترفي التنفيذ....
ازاي أجعل الجبس يتحمل الاوزان....ويكون بالعرض والبروز الكبير ده.....
هل يوجد قطاعات حديدية تثبيت بقلب الجبس وبالحائط؟!
وكيف يثم التثبيت ...هل علي وش الحائط بمسامير أم بداخل الحائط؟!
.
م. Sameh Elyoussef
ببساطه شاسيه حديد زوي محمل4x4 مثبت بفشير كل 50سم في الجدار مشدود عليه شلبك حديد و طرطشه اسمنت وبعدها تعامل معاه بالجبس عادي كانك شغال كورنيش ساده
.
م. Bablo Ahmed
هو فعلا جبس بس الجبس ده اخر خطوه لتنفيذ الشكل ده قبليه في مرحلة تنفيذ شاسيه حديد وسلك شبك ويتم تزريعه فالمباني قبل المحاره وبيكون الشاسيه فيه زوايه محمله وبيدهن بريمر علشان الصدي دي اسهل طريقه وفيه طرق تانيه كتير لتنفيذ اشكال تقدر تستحمل أوزان بالشكل الي فالصورة
مش هيبان التزريع علشان بيبقي قبل المحاره بيبقي فالمباني فبعد المحاره مش هيبان اي أسر لأي تزريع

​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

472



توضع البلوكة الاخير مقلوبة حتي تسد فتحات صف البلوكات الأخري.....







​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

473



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

474




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

475


لازم تتقفل تماماً بخشب أبلاكاش



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

476




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

477



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

478




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

479

هناك أخطاء في الصورة.....
كل واحد يذكر خطاء واحد فقط...
أتفضلوا...​
​- الكانات صدئة وهذا يشكل خطر تفاعل الماء مع الحديد في عملة الاختزال وتفكك الحديد لاحقا
- الكانات بالكامل مقفلة من اتجاه واحد
- مفيش تجنيش حديد الغطا مع الكمر
- هناك 3 اسياخ 16 وبعدهم سيخ 10 وبعد كده مفيش اسياخ!!
- ماسورة الصرف داخل الكمرة
- الورق فى قاع الكمرة لتسديد الفتحة أسفل ماسورة الصرف
- هناك ماسورة قفلت ما بين الحديد في اخر الصورة فاصبحت الكمرة لا تعمل كحامل انشائي
- ليس هناك cover للكمرة من اليسار لان لايوجد بسكويت بين حديد التسليح ولوح الكونتر.- هناك اسفل الكمرة ورق يسد به الفتحات
​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

480

المهندس_محسن شمه

* استلام الخنزيرة الخشبية :
1- يتم استلام الخنزيرة بحيث تكون ابعادها اكبر من ابعاد الحفر بمسافة تمنع تأثرها بالحفر.
2- يتم شد خيط للتأكد من استقامة اضلاع الخنزيرة.
3- التأكد من تقوية جميع الاضلاع بالخوابير ) اوتاد توضع فى الارض ( او الشاكالات فى حالة كون الخنزيرة اعلى من الارض الطبيعية
ويكون التثبيت خلف خلاف على مسافة 50سم تقريبا.
4- مراجعة افقية كل ضلع من اضلاع الخنزيرة باستخدام ميزان المياه.
5- مراجعة افقية اضلاع الخنزيرة عند اماكن الالتقاء.
6- التأكد من الوزايا المحصورة بين الاضلاع باستخدام نظرية فيثاغورث.
7- التاكد من عدم اى حركة فى زوايا الالتقاء الى ان يتم تثبيتها.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

481



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

482



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

483




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

484



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

485

معاك لغة.....لغة الموقع :34:




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

486



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

487








​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

488


من عيوب استخدام الكراتين في تغطية فتحات النجارة انه
يصعب ازالتها اثناء التلييس وتعطي سطح املس لا يلتصق به التلييس



​

​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

489




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

بسعر الكورس 600 جنيه فقط
-----------------------------
يعني انت عاوز تقنعني ان في عشر محاضرات بس حقدر اخد شغل تشطيبات أو حتي أشطب شقتي ومخليش الصنايعيه يشتغلوني طبعا مش مصدقك..
معاك حق متصدقش أحنا في الاول حنعرف يعني ايه الشيرب عارفه ولا لأ؟
حتعرفه وتعرف اهميته وطريقة عمله وكمان حنتعلم البنا وهنختار نوع الطوب المناسب ونحسب كميته ونشوف هنحتاج لهم اسمنت ورمل اد ايه وازاي ححاسب الصنايعي وبعد كده حندخل في المحارة [محارة ايه يا هندسة بعد المباني اومال الكهربائي والسباك والنجار حيد​خلوا امتي؟؟؟؟
ما هو ده التجديد يا هندسة مبيض المحارة بيدخل عندنا الاول يطرطش ويبئج بس وبعدها يدخل بقي النجار يركب الحلوق ونختار شكل الابواب والشبابيك وكمان هنعرف انواع مواسير الكهرباء والاسلاك والعلب والبرايز والمفاتيح واللوحات العموميه والصاعد وازاي احاسب الكهربائي وكمان انواع مواسير السباكه سواء صرف أو تغذية وطريقه استلامهم واختبارهم احسن يحصل تسريب والدنيا تغرق وعلي العموم متخفش هنكون عازلين كويس جدا بافضل انواع العزل وبعد كده مبيض المحاره يدخل يخلص محارته بقي ويا سلام لو يعملنا شويه بلكات او كرانيش جبسية ولا انت عاوز الشغل الجديد بتاع الجبسوم بورد والكرانيش الجاهزة علي العموم كله موجود المهم النقاش حيدخل امتي حيدخل دلوقتي حيأسس الحوائط والاسقف كلها وبعد كده نركب بقي الارضيات والحوائط سواء سيراميك
وبورسلين ورخام وجرانيت ولا ناوي تركب ارضيات خشبية ونركب الالومنيوم والصحي ونشطب الكهرباء والتكييفات وبعد كل ده النقاش يشطب شغله ويظبط لنا ديكوراته والوانه..... متنساش تحاسب كل الناس ديه قبل ما تمشي.... كل ده في عشر محاضرات بس هههههههه لسه مش مصدق طب تعالي وجرب وان شاء الله مش حتخسر
أقوى كورس تشطيبات معمارية قى مصر و ‫#‏نتحدى‬
التشطيبات المعمارية تحت اشراف نقابة المهندسين المصرية
كيف تصبح مهندس تشطيبات محترف ؟؟
يبدأ يوم السبت الموافق 13/2/2016 
جروب ف تمام الساعه 4 عصرا
(سبت و أثنين و أربعاء) من كل اسبوع
و يوم السبت الموافق 20/2/2016
جروب ف تمام الساعه 6 مساءا
(سبت و أثنين و أربعاء) من كل اسبوع
التعارف + التعريف بالكورس وما هي فائدته؟
• أعمال المباني التعرف بالمشروع وعمل جدول زمني
• أعمال البياض مرحلة التحضيرية
• أعمال الكهرباء مرحلة الانشائية
• أعمال السباكة
• أعمال النجارة
• أعمال البلاط والبورسلين والسيراميك " الأرضيات "
• أعمال الاسقف المعلقة
• أعمال ارضيات الخشيبة
• أعمال الدهانات الخارجية
• أعمال الدهانات الداخلية
• أعمال الحجر الصناعي
• أعمال الانترلوك
• أعمال البردوات
• أعمال الرصف
• أعمال التكسيات الرخام
الكورس 10 محاضرات
سعر الكورس 600 جنيه فقط
سعر الماتريال 150 جنيه (اختيارى ) عبارهعن كتاب شرح لجميع محتويات الكورس
الشهادة معتمدة من نقابة المهندسين
للحجز يرجى ملأ الاستماره:
https://goo.gl/vbDSxC
العنوان:
47 شارع أحمد حسنى متفرع من اسماعيل القبانى متفرع من شارع الطيران أمام التأمين الصحى و مركز الأزهر للمؤتمرات, مدينة نصر
للتواصل:
01022226477
01022226488
01115211188
(مواعيد الاتصال من 10 صباحا ل 10 مساء )
او على الواتس اب:
01143386015
01022049444
( فى اى وقت)



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

490


تحميل العتب بالتكسير فى العمود
مرفوض
الكارثة الاكبر ان العتب مسبق الصب - يعنى التحميل بالارتكاز فقط بدون تداخل الحديد 
.
بتزرع حديد للعتبه وتتصب على ابوه ... لأن التكسير غلط



​

​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

491




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

زي ما وعدناكو اننا هنتواصل معاكو في كل الجامعات وبعد النجاح اول يوم في كورس مهندس موقع في هندسة شبرا
مستنينكوم يوم الجمعة في سمنار 5/2/2016 الساعة 6 
لمهندسي​عمارة و مدنى لاستكمال السيمنار اعداد مهندس موقع ((مجاني))
محتوى السيمنار :- 
أعمال المساحه
الجسات
الخوازيق + الحوائط السانده
الحفر + الردم + الدك
الخنزيره ( الريجه )
القواعد العاديه
القواعد المسلحه النجارة والحدادة
السملات والشدادت والميد
الأعمده نجارة وحداده
السلالم نجارة وحداده
الأسقف والكمرات نجارة وحداده
الصب والخرسانات
إستلام البنود وتسليمها للإستشاري
شخصية مهندس الموقع
إدارة الموقع وترتيب الأعمال
فكرة التصميم الإنشائيه
كيفية التنفيذ – خطوات العمل
الإختبارات المعمليه
الحصر
التسعير
تفريد الحديد
التشوين وتجهيز الموقع
الجدول الزمني وترتيب الأعمال علي التوالي والتوازي
المصطلحات
المعدات والأدوات بأنواعها
قراءة اللوحات المعماريه والإنشائيه
_______________________________
العنوان :- 6 اكتوبر امام جامعة 6 اكتوبر فوق مطعم جاد مول الامريكية الدور الثالث 
الحضور :- يوم 5/2/2016 الساعة السادسة
للحجز والاستعلام :-للحجز ملئ الاستماره الاتيه
@ [NjQyMTgzOTU5MjA4MTA3Omh0dHBcYS8vZ29vLmdsL2Zvcm1zL1pYeDV3VWg1aWE6Og==:[/COLOR]http://goo.gl/forms/ZXx5wUh5ia



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

492




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

493



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

494




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

495



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 فبراير 2016)

496



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 فبراير 2016)

497


تخيل نسيانك تمديد مواسير الكهرباء بالسقف قبل عملية الصب
ما المقترحات التي تقدمها لتخطي تلك المشكلة
ملحوظة : يُفضل ان يتم تمديد مواسير الكهرباء بعد عملية النجارة مباشرة
و قبل القيام بأعمال الحدادة كما انه يجب مراعاة ان يكون المخرج 
في منتصف الباكية تماما حتي لا يحدث ترحيل للمبات الانارة داخل الغرفة
"الا في حالة الرغبة في ذلك من قِبل المالك"



​
​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 فبراير 2016)

498




كبر مخك....وغياب الضمير
يشترط ان لا يقل عمق الـتأسيس عن 80 سم
يشترط ان تكون التربة صالحة للتأسيس تجنب
لحدوث هبوط اسفل القواعد يتعدى حدود المسموح بيه



​



​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 يوليو 2016)

499


من وظائف الكانات1- تمنع حدوث الانبعاج " buckling " للاعمدة
2- المحافظة على شكل العمود 
3- منع حركة الاسياخ الراسية اثناء الصب
4- تتحمل قوى القص الناتجة على الاعمدة
5- تتحمل جزء من القوة الراسية على الاعمدة الحلزونية spiral column
6- تتحمل جزء من الشد الافقى الناتج عن الضغط الراسى
7- عدم حدوث انهيار مفاجى
.
.
1- ربط التسليح الطولي .
2- تمنع حركة اشياش التسليح بالاتجاهات المختلفه للأعمدة الطويله. 
3- مقاومة اللي (عزم اﻷلتواء)
4- مقاومة الأنبعاج الجانبي.
5- تتحمل قوى القص الصغيرة المتولده.​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 يوليو 2016)

500




​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 يوليو 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 يوليو 2016)

501



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2016)

502

​​

*استلام حديد تسليح الأعمدة والحوائط
بنود المراجعة
1- التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ.
2- مراجعة نوع وأقطار حديد التسليح وعددها وأطوالها.
3- مراجعة عدد الكانات وتقسيطها وربطها بالأسياخ تربيط سد.
4- التأكد من تركيب كانة بعيون للأعمدة.
5- التأكد من رأسية حديد التسليح الرأسي وأفقية الكانات.
6- مراجعة تثبيت العدد الكافي من البسكوت بين شدة العمود وحديد التسليح.
7- مراجعة أماكن ومناسيب أشاير حديد التسليح للأعتاب.
8- التأكد من نظافة العامود قبل التقفيل.​م/ احمد بركات




​
​*​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2016)

*سباك مبدع يحب عمله ويبدع فيه .. 
شخص يحترم 
المفرووض ان المطلوب منه يطلع 22 خط ميه ل 22 شقه 
اى سباك تاني كان خلى المكان ده عباره عن شبكه عنكبوت 
انما الراجل ده خلى المكان زي مهو مستخدمش من المساحه ولا متر واحد بس كله بتشغيل العقل ..



​
​*​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 سبتمبر 2016)

503​​
*تسليح السلالم ...
​​*
*

*​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 سبتمبر 2016)

الفرق بين المهندس والمقاول :7:




​
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 سبتمبر 2016)

504



نفس فكرة التصميم بأسلوب تنفيذ مختلف و أسهل
تثبيت تيوبات حديدية و تلبيسها بالخشب بعد التشطيب 





​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2016)

505


لابد ان يربط في كل ركن من أركان الكانة الأربعة سيخ
‏ولا تسمح بابتعاد التسليح عن الكانة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 سبتمبر 2016)

506


منطقه ضعف بين الارضيه والحائط الخرسانى فتم التكسيح بزاويه مناسبه
لتقاوم الاجهادات المتولده بهذه المنطقه
(تداخل عزوم )





​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 سبتمبر 2016)

507




لماذا يتم البناء باستخدام نوعين من الطوب وبهذة الطريقة؟
.
الطوب الابيض خفيف فى الاحمال وعازل جيد للصوت والحرارة وبيعمل نوعين من الطوب فى نفس الحائط عشان يقلل من المسافات
.
بغض النظر عن التنويع في الطوب ده مالوش عله معينه لكن الطوب الابيض ده اسمه طوب رملي خفيف بيستخدم في المباني وعازل جيد للصوت والحراره لكن تماسكه بالمونه ضعيف....لذلك بيتم تطعيمه بالطوب الاسمنتي العادي وده في الغالب بيكون في اماكن تكسير علب ومواسير الكهرباء

​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 سبتمبر 2016)

508




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 سبتمبر 2016)

509 


​ما السبب فى ذلك ؟؟؟
وكيف يمكن العلاج
.
​​من وجهة نظري المتواضعه 
واحترام لرأيكم جميعا
ان شايف ان السبب الرئيسي عدم طرطشة السقف قبل المحاره (للزيادة من تماسك طبقة المحاره بالخرسانه )
مما أدى الى تساقط طبقة المحاره بالدهان
.

الرطوبة اولا لازم تجفيف المكان وعلاج السباكة اللي فوقك وبعدين تسيب السقف ينشف شوية وتجيب اديوند وتروب مع اسمنت وتمحر السقف​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أكتوبر 2016)

510




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أكتوبر 2016)

511



اسباب تكثيف الكانات فى الجزء الاول والاخير من العمود











لمقاومة قوى الزلازل والرياح نتيجة ضعف مناطق الاتصال بين الاعمدة والبلاطات 
ويفضل ان تستمر الكانات بداخل الكمرات و البلاطات

​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2016)

512



grout concrete repair
الجراوت عباره عن بودره اسمنتية + براده حديد + الياف فيبر + مظافات خرسانية 
الجراوت يقوم باصلاح المناطق المتظررة في الخرسانة والمناطق المتعششة 
ويعوض المناطق الضعيفة في الخرسانة ويقوم بمعالجة المناطق التي تتساقط منها الخرسانة حيث ان قوتة توازي ثلاثة اضعاف لقوة الخرسانة العادية





​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2016)

أصله كان شغال فى مصنع اندومى قبل كده
 





​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2016)

مهندس بيختبر سباك في موقع فبيسألة 
- ايه ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﺑﻴﻦ (المقعد ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻲ ﻭﺍلمقعد ﺍﻷفرنجي) ؟
ﻗﺎله: زي الفرق بين ﺍلحاكم ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻲ ﻭﺍلحاكم ﺍﻷجنبي 
ﻗﺎل : ازاي ﻳعني !!
السباك : 
لو تحب ﺗﻐﻴﺮ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻧﺠﻲ ﺗﻔﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻣﻴﺮ وبس. 
انما ﺇﺫﺍ تحب ﺗﻐﻴّﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻲ ... ﻻﺯﻡ ﺗﻜﺴﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺎﻡ ﻛﻠﻪ والبلاط والسراميك والمواسير يعني لازم تدمر البلاد كلها عشان تغير .... (المقعد العربي) !!
.




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2016)

أصله كان شغال فى مصنع اندومى قبل كده
 





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2016)

513




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2016)

:7: :7:




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2016)

514



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2016)

:7: :7:



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2016)

515


أنواع الجبسن بورد واستخداماتها
الأبيض للاسقف اوالحوائط العاديه
الأخضر للحمامات
الأحمر للمطابخ
._
Ahmed Khalil
الجبسن بورد ليس ضد للحريق او للرضوبه ... هوة فقط مقاوم لفتره زمنيه لللحريق لو للرطوبه والمياه_
_


_​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 ديسمبر 2016)

516


كتاب الانشاء المعماري للدكتور محمد عبدالله
8 ميجا 
124 ورقة
ميديافاير

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ndd13ftdex171et/!+الإنشاء+المعمارى+د-محمد+عبدالله.pdf

أو

http://adf.ly/1gO6jj





​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2017)

517



أعمال الصب

أولاً : قبل الصب :
1. مراجعة وجود معايير للرمل والزلط.
2. مراجعة والتأكد من صلاحية الخلاط للعمل وصلاحية الهزاز للعمل.
3. مراجعة كفاية ونوعية تشوينات الصب : رمل ، زلط ، أسمنت ، مياه.
4. مراجعة وجود مخروط إختبار الـslump وجاهزيته.
5. مراجعة وجود العدد الكافي من فرم مكعبات الخرسانة.
6. مراجعة رش الشدة الخشبية بالماء قبل الصب .
7. مراجعة ترتيب مراحل الصب مع المشرف المسئول عن الصب والفورمجي.
8. مراجعة تحديد أماكن فواصل الصب، فواصل التمدد والإنكماش ، فواصل الهبوط.
9. مراجعة وجود عيار مياه محدد للخرسانة.
10. مراجعة وضع البسكوت أسفل حديد بلاطات السقف وأسفل الحديد السفلي للكمرات وبين أجناب الكمرات وحديد التسليح.
11. عمل سكك مناسبة للصب على إرتفاعات مناسبة.
12. تثبيت مناسيب الصب جيداً لكل عامود والتأكد من وضع المنسوب للفورمجي.
13. التأكد من أن إرتفاع الصب لا يزيد عن 33 أمتار كحد أقصى

.ثانياً : أثناء الصب :
1. مراجعة والتأكد من دقة نسب الخلط وخاصة المياه .
2. التأكد من دمك كل جزء ينتهي صبه جيداً وخاصة الكمرات بدون أن يلامس الهزاز الميكانيكي حديد التسليح قدر الإمكان.
3. التأكد من إتمام فرمجة سطح الخرسانة جيداً للجزء المنتهي منه.
4. قياس سمك البلاطات بإستمرار والتأكد من إنتظام سمك البلاطة حسب المطلوب.
5. رفع الخرسانة الزائدة أولاً بأول قبل الشك والتأكد من إستواء ونظافة كل الأسطح بعد إكتمال الصب.

ثالثاً : بعد الصب :
1. التأكد من إستمرار معالجة الخرسانة لمدة سبعة أيام بعد الصب على الأقل.
2. التأكد من فك الشدات بطريقة صحيحة:
– رش مياه جيداً قبل الفك.
– الفك بإستخدام عتلات وبحرص مع المحافظة على أسطح و زوايا الخرسانة المصبوبة سليمة.
3. متابعة نتائج تكسير مكعبات الخرسانة في جدول متابعة منظم بالتواريخ.
​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2017)

518

لازم اقولها شكرا شكرا لانها من القلائل اللى علمونا ويوميا مش بيبخلوا على اى حد بمعلومة 
شكرا م . ​ياسمين عبد القوى



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2017)

519

​معلومة مهمة فى تنفيذ الصحى
لابد ان يكون اتجاه طبه التسليك فى نفس اتجاه مرور مياه الصرف وليس العكس ....
لان وجود طبه التسليك عكس اتجاه المياه يمثل ضغط دائم علي طبه التسليك مما يؤدى الى اتلافها مع الوقت
وايضا يسبب مشاكل لعامل الصيانه لان خروج مياه الصرف ستكون فى اتجاه العامل........
ويراعى ايضا ان يكون توصيل خط الصرف المثبت فى المبنى بالخط الارضي عن طريق جلبه توصيل بجوان
للسماح بحركه المواسير داخل الجلبه اذا حدث هبوط طفيف بالمبنى
وعدم استعمال هذه الجلبه والتوصيل المباشر عن طريق الجلبه اللصق يؤدى الى 
كسر عند منطقه التوصيل لو حدث هبوط ولو طفيف للمبنى​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2017)

520
​
تم استلام محاور القواعد لعمارة وفندق صادق الحبيشي منطقة المعاين بمسطح 560 متر
من تصميم واشراف المهندس . وائل الفقيه
.
وهنا بعض الامور الواجب اتباعها .
من الامور الهامه والواجب التركيز عليها عند استلام الخنزيرة والمحاور 
1. هز الخنزيرة جبد والتاكد من ثباتها 
2. ان تكون الخنزيرة شقله ميزان ماء 
3. ان يكون احد اظلاعها على الاقل موازيا لاد اضلاع الارضيه .
4. ان ترفع عن مستوى الارض من 50 سم الى متر ونصف بحسب طبيعة الموقع .
5. يرفع الاتجاه العرض عن الاتجاه الطويلي بفارق 2.5 سم لكي لا تتلاصق خيوط المحاور مع بعضها.
6. التاكد من اخذ الزاوية جيد 3.4.5 .
7. مراجعة نقطة توقيع المبنى .
8. مراجعة كافة الابعاد بين المحاور في جميع الجهات .
9. ترقم المحاور ويدق مسمارين عند كل محور
​​

​​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2017)

521




​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 يناير 2017)

522


ما نوع الانهيار للكمرة ؟ وكيفية تفاديه ؟
.
انهيار قص . زياده عدد الكانات





​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 يناير 2017)

سباك يوفر بالمياه
وديه فكره هايله لتوفير المياه ياريت ندرسها وتنميتها صح



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2017)

523




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2017)

524


سبب المشكله دى اية؟!
.
مافيش تكثيف كانات
مفروض تكثيف الكانات اسفل واعلي العمود
.
وضعف ف مقاومه الخرسانه ..



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2017)

525


كراك تيب - CRACK TAPE 
هو شريط ذاتى اللصق بيتصنع غالبا من الفيبر جلاس لعلاج الفواصل والشروخ .. 
كمان من أهم مميزاته أنه بيلتصق على الأسطح المختلفة بالضغط عليه يدوياً و بيستعمل كتسليح لأماكن الفواصل والشروخ والثقوب.

و لكن أشهر استخداماته هى :
- تشطيب فواصل البانوهات للقواطيع المصنعة من ألواح الخشب أو الجبس أو الفوم أو الواح المارموكس بورد.
- علاج شروخ البياض للحوائط والأسقف.- علاج الثقوب التى يقل قطرها عن عرض الشريط.





​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2017)

*‎Mohammed Dahy‎*
_صورة جمعت دراسة 5 سنين هندسة وخبرة صنايعى مبانى (بنا) لا تقل عن 30 سنة ._​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2017)

526


طبعا الصورة من صور الاستهتار
المفترض ان اقصى ارتفاع لصب الخرسانة لا يزيد عن 1.20 - 1.50 متر
لكن اللى فى الصورة هيتسبب فى حدوث انفصال حبيبى SEGREGATION
و بالتالى ضعف الخرسانة وعدم تحقيق القيم المطلوبة لمقاومة الخرسانة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2017)

527



خلوا بالكم من المكعبات








​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2017)

528




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يناير 2017)

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ذاك العامل البسيط 
الذي يشتغل معك والمغلوب على أمره 
قهرته الظروف فلا تزده قهرا فوق قهر
توليت أمره و أصبحت وصيا عليه ،ليس عبدا عندك ،فكلنا عبيد لله،لا تكلفه فوق طاقته
لا تؤخر أجرته ،لا تغض الطرف عن حقوقه،صاحب المشروع سيحصل على مشروعه ،و صاحب الشركة سيربح أمواله ،و أنت ؟
تذكر أن هناك وقفة بين يدي الله لرد المظالم إلى أهلها .
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]





[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يناير 2017)

*529*



*

*​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يناير 2017)

530




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يناير 2017)

تم تسليح العمود 










​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يناير 2017)

ههههههههه...المهندس لما يكون معزوم عند قرايبه...


















​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يناير 2017)

531


استلام نجارة أعمدة الخرسانة المسلحة :


• قبل التقفيل والتقوية :
1. مراجعة رأسية المحاور مع المحاور الأصلية .
2. مطابقة محاور الأعمدة الإنشائية مع المعمارية .
3. مراجعة قطاع العمود وأبعاد الحطات .
4. مراجعة تثبيت العدد الكافي من البسكوت بين شدة العامود وحديد التسليح .
5. مراجعة أماكن فتحات ومسارات مواسير الكهرباء .
6. مراجعة أماكن ومناسيب أشاير حديد التسليح للأعتاب.
• بعد التقفيل والتقوية :
7. مراجعة التقفيل الجيد للأجناب وتسديد الفتحات .
8. التأكد من منسوب نهاية الصب وتحديد إرتفاع باب العمود.
9 مراجعة التقويات وتثبيتها جيداً مع التخشيب.
10. مراجعة الوزنات الرأسية .
11. مراجعة تثبيت التقويات ( الأحزمة ) وعددها ( 33 أحزمة في المتر على الأقل ) .




​
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2017)

532


‎Arch Fo Aldenany‎ 

سبب انفصال البورسلين عن المونه وكيفية العلاج:
نتيجة ان الوجه الداخلى للبورسلين ناعم جدا فيكون الاحتكاك بينه وبين المونة ضعيف . فيجب مراعاة عدة عوامل عند لصق البورسلين : 
1. وضع البورسلين لمدة يوم فى الماء قبل التركيب
2. استخدام مونة مفلفلة فى لصق البورسلين
3. مراعاة ملء الفواصل جيدا
4. فى الكثير من الأحيان يوصى باستخدام مواد لاصقة إضافية مع المونه
5. مراعاة أن تركيب السيراميك يختلف كثيرا عن تركيب البورسلين لذا ليس كل صناعية تركيب السيراميك تستطيع تركيب البورسلين



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2017)

533




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2017)

534




​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2017)

535




​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2017)

536



لو سمحتو يا باشمهندس
حد يعرف ايه الماده الى بتلزق بيعا الحجر ده والحجر نفسه بيجى ازاى وبتيجى منين
.
الردود: 
دا زلط والماده كولا رخام او غراء رخام وبيتسقى اسمنت ابيض لباني
بييجي من محجوب أو السلاب
بيتعمل خلطة من الاسمنت والرمل وبتتقلب جيدا وتتفرد وبيتغرز الظلط بها ويتسقي ماء بعد الانتهاء​​


















​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2017)

537



الفرق بين التسويس والتعشيش 
التسويس : هو ظهور الحصى الخشن على الوجه الخارجى للجزء الخرسانى 
التعشيش : هو عدم وصول الخرسانة فى بعض المناطق فى الصبة 
اسباب التسويس 
1- وجود فتحات بين الواح الشدة الخشبية مما يسبب خروج مونة الأسمنت
2- زيادة استخدام الهزاز أو الاستخدام الخاطئ تتسبب فى خروج اللبانى من العمود 
3- الحد الأعلى لسقوط الخرسانة من المضخة يزيد عن 1.5 متر 
4- عدم وجود البسكوت الذى يعطى الخرسانة السمك المطلوب
5- قوام الخرسانة جاف أو الخرسانة منفصلة 
كيفية معالجة التسويس فى الخرسانة 
يتم معالجة التسويس باستخدام الأديبوند مع الأسمنت والرمل بنسبة 1 : 1
أسباب التعشيش فى الخرسانة 
هناك عدة أسباب للتعشيش في الخرسانة منها 
1- عدم استعمال الهزاز أثناء الصب أو استعماله بشكل ضعيف 
2- زيادة نسبة الماء بالخرسانة مما يؤدي إلى فصل مكونات الخرسانة عن بعضها 
3- كثافة في التسليح وقرب الأسياخ من بعضها 
4- وجود بعض العوائق بالقالب الخشبي تؤدي إلى وقوف قطع من البحص بمنطقة ما و وعدم وصول الخرسانة حولها 
أما طريقة معالجةالتعشيش فتتم على الشكل التالي
1- إزالة منطقة التعشيش والخرسانة الضعيفة حتى الوصول للخرسانة القوية مع تنظيف منطقة المعالجة جيدا 
دهان حديد التسليح بمادة برايمر أو يمكن دهان التسليح بنفس مادة الإصلاح 2- 
3- يتم ترطيب المنطقة المراد معالجتها
يتم تنفيذ مادة الإصلاح على المنطقة المعالجة على شكل طبقات من الداخل نحو الخارج 4- 
أما المواد المستعملة في الأصلاح فيمكن استعمال مواد الإيبوكسى للمعالجات الخرسانية وخلطها جيدا 
وتسكين مكان التعشيش من خلالها علما بان هذه المواد سريعة التصلد وتعطى اجهاد للخرسانة
ما يعادل 3 أضعاف المقاومة المطلوبة – أويمكن استخدام خلطة خرسانية لملء هذه الأماكن المتواجد بها التعشيش

​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2017)

538






​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 فبراير 2017)

539


أحتاج تفسير علمي من المهندسين لهذه الظاهرة .... حيث بدأ البلاط بالتساقط بشكل متسلسل بدون سابق إنذار؟؟؟
الردود:
المفروض البلاطه تشرب تتغمر في الماء ساعه 
وافضل المواد الاسمنت الابيض افضل من الاسمنت الاسود
.
الاسباب المتوقعه:
١-عدم غمر السراميك بالماء (تشبيعه).
٢-الاملاح .
٣-العوامل الجويه التمدد عيب فى اللحامات ناتجه عن سوء المصنعيه .
.
لما تريح العمارة كمبني بصير هيك شغلات
.​[FONT=&quot]اذا كانت مونة سمنت ... زيادة نسبة الرمل ... وإذا كانت مواد لاصقة احتمال تكون فاسدة او زيادة كمية المياه ... او لسبب عدم غمر السيراميك في المياه ... هذا غير التمدد و التقلص او إنزال البناية

[/FONT]​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 فبراير 2017)

540


#سؤال ما هو الفرق بين توجيه أرجل إشارات الأعمدة داخل القاعدة المسلحة إلى مركز العمود أو إلى خارج محيطه؟
توجيه الاشارات الى مركز العمود سيحصرقوة ضغط الاحمال على العمود في هذه المنطقة لمركز العمود فقط فتسبب ضعف في قدرة تحمل القاعدة .
- توجيه الاشارات الى خارج محيط العمود سيوزع قوة ضغط الاحمال في العمود على القاعدة باكملها فيعطيها القدرة والقوة المتكاملة لتحمل .
يتم عمل الأرجل من12مره قطر السيخ الى20 مره
للمهندس_اسلام_العجوز



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 فبراير 2017)

541

لو سمحت هو انا ينفع اردم على طوب طفلى بدون عزل او محارة بالشكل ده
.
الردود:
القواعد الخرسانيه لازم تنعزل والطوب يتعمل محاره مع عزل او ماده مقاومه للرطوبه
.
الصح لازم كل حاجة تحت الأرض تتعزل





​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 فبراير 2017)

542




ردم مباني قصة الردم بعد العزل :
- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال الاساسات وصب رقاب الاعمدة يتم بناء مباني قصة الردم
- حوائط قصة الردم تكون سمك 25 سم حتي اذا كان الحائط اعلاها 12 سم
- يتم بناء قصة الردم بناء علي معماري الارضي
- قصة الردم تبني من الطوب الاسمنتي المصمت
- يتم تحديد ارتفاع قصة الردم من معرفة منسوب ارضيات الدور الارضي
- بعد انتهاء المباني بتم عزلها باستخدام البيتومين الساخن او البارد حسب المواصفات المطلوبة
- يتم الردم برمال نظيفة مع الدمك
​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2017)

543





​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2017)

544












​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2017)

545



*الميول بالخاص بالرامب
ramp



​
​*​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2017)

546


يتفك ويتعمل من جديد والصب يكون بي خرسانه طريه
مع هزاز مظبوظ وكل متر نصبر 10 دقائق ونصب المتر إيلي بعدو







​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2017)

547


في البلاطات الهوردي المعصبة باتجاهين
( عندما تكون الاعصاب في الاتجاهين)
يستخدم بلوك هوردي مسدود الفتحات من جميع الجهات
حتى لا تنساب الخرسانة اثناء الهز الى داخل الهوردي
فيزيد الوزن على السقف
المهندس يحيى كفا





​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2017)

548


​
لحل مشكلة كثافة الحديد
استخدام طريقة الحزم bundle وذلك بجمع سيخ او اكثر مع بعضهم...
لكن يتم اللجوء لهذه الحالة عندما يكون عدد الاسياخ كثيرة وخوفا من التعشيش فبيكون السخين او الثلاثة متلاصقين شغالين مع بعض...
يفضل بعد مراجعة الأستشاري والمصمم....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2017)

549





​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2017)

550


لاااااازم مقص ى هندسة 
عند الشاحط عند التقاء القلبة مع الصدفة لتداخل العزوم ولمنع الشروخ ،،، 
لازم المقص ف اى كود وف اى تنفيذ









​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2017)

551



إليكم مشاريع ستيل مهمة في تصميم منشات معدنية 
(ملفات أوتوكاد و نوتات حسابية)


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B91Q-m2l3H2rZWJGQVlFUWZZclk/view

أو من المصدر

https://goo.gl/nd7qrj



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2017)

552

ما هو النشاط activity الذى يقوم العامل فى الصورة ؟؟
الاجابة - رش مبيد لمقاومة النمل الابيص و يدرج بجدول الكميات termite control

السبب فى رش النمل اسفل الاساس هو تجنب التفريغ اسفل الاساسات نتيجة عمل ممرات داخل التربة
.
ماهى الوحدة المستخدمة فى جدول الكميات فى حالة ادارجه بالمشروع ؟؟
الوحدة المقطوعية او المتر المسطح
ماهى طرق المعالجة ؟؟
يوجد طريقتين - اما بالرش و بالحقن او بالاثنين معا
هل يلزم استخدامه فى حالة وجود قبو فى تربة رملية و مستوى المياه الجوفية منخفض جدا ؟
نعم
هل يلزم استخدامه فى حالة وجود قبو و مستوى المياه الجوفية عالى ؟؟
لا لفائده من استخدامه
هل يوجد مواد معينة ؟؟
نعم منها على سبيل المثال دورسبان
.​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2017)

553


لو سمحتم محتاج اعرف التقويه بتاعت عمود السور علي العمود الاساسي كده صح؟!

الردود:
لا طبعا مش صح خالص الافضل يتسمر لها عرق فى الارض وتتنهز فيه انما كدة حتميل العمود طبعا
.
صح لو نهزت العمدان الاساسيه كويس وحمايتها من الميلان ده غير ان لازم تصب اللى ف النص الاول علشان تقدر تسند عمدان السور 
والحل الاحسن انى ممكن تتقوى من غير ما اقرب للعمدان الاساسيه اصلا عن طريق انى انهزها ف الارض والقواعد بس عايزه نجار شاطر​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2017)

554


معلومة من الكود



​
​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 فبراير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2017)

555



بحث عن المصاعد
موسوعة تصميم المصاعد


أستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/architect....0574138109482/576323475867878/?type=3&theater



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2017)

تكتب بماء من الذهب.....
وهي رسالة للمدراء في حقوق العامل و الموظف



​
​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2017)

556



زيادة ماء الخلطة عن المقرر← عدم الوصول للمقاومة المطلوبة ← فشل العنصر الخرساني فيما بعد .
​​


​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2017)

557


لا يجوز اشاير العمود داخل القاعدة الخرسانه
بدون رجل زاويه
المهندس_يحيى_كفا
.
Mahmoud Naser
أمر مهم جدآ لتثبيت تسليح العامود فى القاعدة ... وبدونه ثبات العموديكون شي شبه مستحيل .








​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2017)

558


بحث
اعمال تنفيذ البلاط
​https://www.facebook.com/architect....0574138109482/575044762662416/?type=3&theater
​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مارس 2017)

للتحكم في تصفح الموضوعات سواء لوضوح الكتابة مع الصور
أستخدم دائما

للتكبير الكتابات والصور





للتصغير للكتابات و الصور





حاول تتعود علي أستخدمها للتسهيل والتصفح.....​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 مارس 2017)

559



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

560


وفاء الدنينى
 معلومة ف صورة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

561





​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

الحقيقة




​
​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2017)

562

الفرق بين الحديد والخرسانة 
م. حازم شعبان



​

​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2017)

563



CE Minia University 




 الخرسانة المسلحة بالألياف الزجاجية 




بتتكون هذه الخرسانة من الاسمنت والرمل بنسبة اسمنت عالية مضاف إليها الالياف الزجاجية المقاومة للتشققات 




بشكل خصلات يتراوح طولها ما بين (12مم-500مم).
بدأ استخدامها فى الاتحاد السوفياتى خلال الفترة (1950-19600)م 





وفي القرن العشرين وفي إطار تطوير صناعة الخرسانة تم إنتاج خرسانة مسلحة بالالياف الزجاجية CRG 




لتكون بديل عن مواد الاكساء الكلاسيكية والطبيعية كالحجر والرخام وغيره وكمان عشان يساهم بشكل عام 
في الإنشاء العصري اقتصاديا وتقنيا وجماليا في جميع أنحاء العالم 






من اهم مواصفتها
- لا تشتعل 




- نفاذيتها للماء 0.1% 
- مقاومة للاملاح والاحماض 
- مقاومة للاحتكاك والكسر 
- رديئة التوصيل للكهربا 
- ضعيفة التوصيل للحرارة 
- يتحمل إجهاد ضغط يصل إلى 50 نيوتن / مم2 
- مقاوم للأشعة فوق البنفسجية


















​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مارس 2017)

564
​


هل الكوع 90 ده خطا...
الردود:
خطاء
خطا المفروض 45 .ي 45لعدم تكون رواسب
.
كان من المفروض غرفة تفتيش واحدة أكبر للانبوبين النازلين في الزاوية وانتهت المشكلة...
.
عمل خليجي .ينقصه كوع أو طبه التسليك​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مارس 2017)

565


وضع الأساسات علي طوب أسمنتي مفرغ
كيف أستطاع المقاول أن يقنع المهندس بالصب؟
​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أبريل 2017)

566


أنواع الكانات وفوائدها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أبريل 2017)

567


السلام عليكم ياباشنهندسين 
ممكن اعرف سبب حدوث الكراك دا مع العلم
استخدمت هزاز وريشيت العمدان ميه قبل الصبه
وخرسانه ميتها مش زياده عملتلها سلامب وشده خشب جديد تالت مره استخدام
.
الردود

.
فك الشده المبكر او نقل القمط اثناء الصب
.
الكفر كبير ...
.
باين انه الخشب مش مزيت قبل الصب



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أبريل 2017)

568

Yasser Samy‎
مزراب لصب العمود في حالة زياده الارتفاع بحد اقصي 3 متر للحطه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أبريل 2017)

569


المياة بتزيد فى الموقع فوق اللبشة ومعرفش اسحبها بالماتور 
الحل ايه؟

الردود:

اعمل حفره في الارض جنب اللبشه بعيد عنها بنص متر و غوطها متر و اسحب منها
.
هتعمل حفرتين أعمق من منسوب التأسيس ب2 متر وتحط فيها برميل متخرم وحوليها بحص
حفرة في زاوية والتانيه في مقابلها علي الوتر 
وتسحب المياه بمواتير عمل يدوي أو اوتوماتيك علي حسب كمية المياه اللي عندك لو زيادة أو بسيطه
أهم حاجه تسحب المياه من الحفرتين بالتوازي 
.
باشا متنساش تعمل فلتر سوا
ء فلتر زلط او فلتر في مدخل الداكت بتاع الطلمبة علشان ماتسحبش التربة من تحت اللبشة
.
كان من الاولى حقن التربة .





​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أبريل 2017)

ديكور المهندس الإنشائي 




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2017)

570


السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتوا اسم الشغل اللى ف العمود ده ايه ؟
وبيتباع فين
.
الرد
مادة GRC
الخرسانة المعالجة بالألياف الزجاجية....سمكها حوالي 11 سم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2017)

571


‏البناء بأكياس الرمل ..
تقنية اقتصادية وعزل طبيعي وبناء سريع ومرونة في التصميم





















​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2017)

572

الطوب الأبيض الخفيف كثر استخدامه مؤخرا 
وهو مصنوع من الخرسانة الخلوية 
وانتشر في اوربا منذ أكثر من 70 عاما .
Hosam Bakour

​​











​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2017)

Arch Fo Aldenany
سلم مزودج للصعود وللنزول ..





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2017)

573



نظم الإنشاء المختلفة

إضغط علي اللينك ثم إنتظر وإستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1521976107820841&set=pcb.1521980437820408&type=3&theater



​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2017)

574


افضل مادة املي بيها الفراغ بين الماسوره والخرسانه بحيث بعد ما أعزل الحمام مايحصلش تسريب في المنطقه دي؟


الردود:

تخربش الخرسانة حوالين الماسورة وبعد كده تحط خشب تحت السقف حوالين الماسورة وتصبها جراود ده انسب حل.
 حضرتك تيجى من السقف من تحت وتقفلها بخشب وتصبها بسكريد وخلاص كده اعزل
.
في اوربا تستعمل رغوة عازلة تتمدد وتتصلب لتملا جميع الفراغات حول الماسورة وهي عازل حراري أيضا



​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2017)

575


العلاج ان يتم تكسير الكفر الخرسانى وصنفرة الحديد جيدا 
ثم دهانة بابوكسى عازل ثم يتم اللياسة مرة اخرى 
ويضاف لخلطة اللياسة بوند لزيادة تماسك الخلطة
وربنا يعينك على اعادة التشطيب للجزء المعالج مرة اخرى ليكون بنفس شكل التشطيب الاساسى



​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2017)

576

​تدعيم الاعمدة الخرسانية وتقويتها بزوايا الحديد سمك 6 ملم


1- يتم تركيب زوايا معدنية في اركان الاعمدة ولصقها بمادة الايبوكسي
2- يتم تركيب قطع من الحديد ( راسطة ) بين زوايا الحديد ولصقها بالايبوكسي 
لتكون بمثابة طوق للعمود والمسافة بين الراسطات كل 20 سم .
3- يتم تركيب زوايا اسفل واعلى العامود في منطقة تكثيف الكانات لانها اكثر منطقة تتعرض للضغط .
4- يتم تلحيم الراسطات بالزوايا الحديد ومن كل الجوانب
5- سنفرة اماكن اللحيم وتنعيمها .
6- تغليف العمود الخرساني بالواح البلاستك وحسب الالوان والديكور المطلوب ليعطي شكلا معماريا يتناسب والديكور الداخلي ​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2017)

577


Amr Rabee‎
هتصب الكمر أولا ولا السقف ؟


طبعا هصب الكمر الأول ودا لأن المقاول بيبقى خايف على الشدة الخشبية ممكن 
متتحملش الأوزان اللى فوقيها دى كلها لو صبيت السقف كله مرة واحدة 
ولكن لو الشدة الخشبية تمام وأمان مفيش اى مشكله ودا الأفضل انه السقف كله يتصب مره واحده باكية باكية
مع مراعاة اماكن الفصل بتاع الخرسانه عشان لا قدر الله لو حصلت اى ظروف 
ودى بتكون عند خمس البحر للكمرات والسقف ..



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2017)

578













1-الطوب الأسمنتي (الخرساني)

وأنواعه ثلاثة: 
• الطوب البلدي (المصمت) : وهو طوب لا يحتوي على فراغات داخلية إلا فتحتان دائريتان قطر كل منهما (10) سم ، ولكن قل استخدامه بسبب التكلفة العالية له ، ثقل وزنه ، وحجزه للرطوبة لفترات طويلة ، كما يصعب إجراء التمديدات الصحية والكهربائية عبره. 

• الطوب المفرغ : وهو طوب يحتوي على ثقوب أو فراغات مشكلة صناعياً. 
وله نوعين : (الطو المفرغ الخفيف) ووزنه خفيف جداً بسبب الفراغات الكبيرة الموجودة فيه ، 
ولذلك لا يستخدم إلا للحالات الخاصة بسبب إرتفاع ثمنه. 
أما النوع الآخر فهو (الطوب المفرغ العادي) ويقسم إلى أقسام كثيرة حسب أبعاد حجمه ،
ويسمى هذا الطوب حسب الطول ، وهو البعد (T)

. • الريبس (طوب السقف) : وهو من أنواع الطوب المفرغ العادي ، ويتم صنعه بأبعاد مختلفة حسب الإستخدام.​​


















2-الايتونغ (طوب الخفاف) : 
وهو طوب خفيف الوزن بمقارنته مع باقي الأنواع ، وهو عازل جيد للحرارة والصوت ، 
وكفاءته في ذلك تعادل 6 أضعاف الحجر الخرساني ، وسطحه يحتاج إلى المعالجة بعد وضع طبقة القصارة ، 
ويستخدم في بناء الجدران والأسقف ، وهو غالي الثمن.
















3-السيليكات (الطوب الحراري) : 
وهو في الغالب يكون مستورد (إيطالي) ، مكونه الأساسي رمل السيليكا ، ولونه أبيض ، 
والمواد المستخدة في صناعته هي نفس المواد التي تستخدم في صناعة الطوب المفرغ العادي ،
لكنه غير مفرغ البتة ، ومن استخداماته هي بناء الأقواس والديكورات بسبب قوة تحمله
















4- الطوب الزجاجي 
وهو طوب مصنع من مادة الزجاج ، وله أشكال مختلفة ، وإما أن يكون شفاف ، أو مزخرف ، 
كما أن له أبعاد مختلفة ومن استخداماته هي بناء المونة من الإسمنت الأبيض والكوارتز ، 
ويستخدم في بناء أسيخ الحديد الخاصة بالبناء لأنه قوي ومضاد للصدأ.













5- الطوب الرملي الجيري : ومكوناته: 

• الجير : ويكون الجير الحي أو المطفئ مطابقاً للمواصفات والمعايير الأمريكية.
• الرمل : ويكون الرمل المستخدم من نوع سيلسي خالي من الأملاح والشوائب العضوية ، وجيد التدرج.
• الماء : ويصلح الماء الصاح للشرب للبناء بسبب قلة أو عدم وجود الشوائب فيه.















6- الطوب الطيني (المشوي) 
: ويتم صنعه من الطين والماء ، ثم بعد تجفيفه يتم حرقه في أفران خاصة ، ويتم تشكيل هذا النوع من الطين 
إما بطريقة البثق ؛ وفي هذه الطريقة يصنع الطوب على شكل شريط طويل مستمر 
يتم تقطيعه بالحجم المطلوب باستخدام أسلاك متحركة ، أو بطريقة القوالب.






​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أبريل 2017)

579


صورة توضح سير الاحمال وانتقالها
البلاطة 



⬅ الكمرات 



⬅ الاعمدة 



⬅ الاسس 



⬅ التربة
 Nabeel ALhaialy





​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2017)

​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2017)

580


ههههه



اى فتى وخلاص​
​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

581



معلومه في صوره . أخطأ في التنفيذ . 
في حالة تمديد مواسير صرف الحمام أو المطبخ في بلاطة السقف المسلح . يجب فرش حديد التسليح اولا . 
رغم هذا النظام غير محبوب . 
لكن في حالة تنفيذه يجب وضع حديد السفلي لسقف قبل تركيب المواسير​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

582



Ahmed Aburgoob
السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتوا ايه رايكم ف للحديد مر بجانب العمود صح ام خطأ وهب من ضروري يكون جوه العمود افيدوني افادكم الله لكم من كل الشكر وتقدير .
.
الردود:
ضروري تحميل حديد الكمرة فوق وداخل العمود وليس خارجه 
.
كانات العمود لازم تستمر في منطقة التقاء الكمرة مع العمود ؛ لازم الحديد الطولي للكمرة يكون داخل كانة العمود








​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

مهندس مدني متقاعد​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أبريل 2017)

583



هو الرخام او الجرانيت اللي بيتقطع في الموقع 
بتكون الحافه بتاعته نوعا ما مطفيه ازاي بنخليها لامعه زي وش الرخام ؟؟
وزملكه العراميس في الرخام والجرانيت بتتم ب ايه؟ مونه واكسيد ولا كولا؟؟
الرد:
لتلميع الحافة بعد التقطيع. يتم العمل بالسنافر اى سنفرة بالصاروخ .ليها اسطوانة.
وزملكة العراميس بالاستكة.مونة واكسيد.
اما الكلة تستخدم فى اللحامات .







​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2017)

584



بعد اذنكم يا بشمهندسين ممكن توصيف للشروخ الموجودة في الصورة وطريقة الترميم ؟
الردود:
الأول أكشف عن الحديد و شوف هل الحديد سليم و لا مصدي 
لو مصدي يبقا هنا المشكله لأن الشرخ طولي 
لو مش مصدي و ده الاحتمال الأكبر لأن في شرخ عرضي ف الكمرا اللي جنبه يبقا زياده احمال و هنا لازم حل ممكن تزريع كمر استيل أو عمل قميص خرساني​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2017)

585


قوة تحمل القبوات.....
"البناء الطيني - القبو النوبي"
قبو نوبي بمدرسة في الهند
تم تنفيذه عام 1995 واستغرق تشييده 3 اسابيع ويبلغ البحر الحر للقبو 10.35 متر وسمك القبو يتراوح من 18 الى 144 سم.






​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2017)

586






​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2017)

587

3 صور




















​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2017)

588


Mocape, Shenzhen, April 2015 - Makes really big strides!
























​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

589

معلومة ف صورة
الكانات تستمر حتي الأساسات....
​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

590



بتستخدم فى ايه الطبانه دى ؟؟
بتبعد مياة المطر عن النزول أو السيل علي الحائط....بنسبة كبيرة​
​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

نصايح لمهندسين الموقع​بمناسبه موجه الحر:
للمحترم Mostafa Afifi
1. إشرب ميه كتير على قد ما تقدر
2. إلبس ملابس قطن واسعه و ألوانها فاتحه
3. حاول ماتطلعش إستلامات وقت الظهر
4.خف على العمال شويه
5. السوايل و العصاير أهم حاجه
6. حاول ماتصبش خرسانه أبدا في اﻷيام شديده الحرارة.. و لو مضطر يبقى تبعد عن وقت الظهيره
7. الرحمه و الرأفه بالعمال و ماتكلفهمش فوق طاقتهم
8. إهتم بمعالجه الخرسانه و البياض و المباني أكتر من أي وقت تاني
9. ماتشتغلش بياض واجهات في عز الحر عشان هاينمل
10. حط ملدنات للخرسانه
11. الخوذه على راسك مهمه وقت الحر
12. لو قدرت حاول توفر مصدر مياه ساقعه للعمال.. دول بشر زيك برضه
13. لو حبيت تسلم اﻹستشاري أي شغل هاتله can بيبسي مشبره من الكانتين
14. خلص شغلك المهم في الموقع بدري على قد ماتقدر
15. ماتشتغلش على أي جهاز مساحي وقت الظهر عشان بتفرق في القرايات و الشمس بتأثر على اﻷجهزة
16. الموقع للرجاله
17. مافيش راجل بيعيط
18. إشرب مياه كتير تاني
19. خف على العمال شويه​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

591


معلومه في صوره 
كفر الخرسانه للعمود
يجب تركيب بسكوت قبل تقفيل الشده اجل استقامة حديد التسليح داخل القالب الخشب 
يجب ظبط حديد تسليح العمود اثناء الصب منع من ترحيل الاسياخ . 
أ , علي احمد عامر​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أبريل 2017)

592



حوض سباحة من الالياف الزجاجية GFRP وليس GFRC 
سهل التركيب انظف واجمل واقل تكلفة بالوقت والمال من احواض الخرسانة الاعتيادية

​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أبريل 2017)

593


جميع انواع الارضيات ... 

(الباركيه - البورسلين - السيراميك - موزايكو - اسمنتيه - جيرانيت - 
رخام - فينيل - زجاجيه - انترلوك - المطاطية - المطبوعه )...

مهندس_محمد_مجدي


https://www.facebook.com/arefeat74/photos/a.861854447288441.1073742376.566798456794043/861854640621755/?type=3&theater

​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2017)

594









#اهم بوست عن ​#الخرسانة_المقذوفه "Shotcrete"

أولا : الماهية
 لا تختلف الخرسانة المقذوفة عن الخرسانة العادية إلا بطريقة التنفيذ والتدرج الحبيبي الخاص، فمن ناحية طريقة التنفيذ والصب فإن الخرسانة المقذوفة يتم صبها باستخدام ضغط الهواء، حيث يتم قذف مكونات الخرسانة عبر خراطيم تحت تأثير ضغط الهواء، ومن ناحية التدرج الحبيبي فإن الخرسانة المقذوفة تحتاج إلى تدرج حبيبي خاص يتناسب مع طريقة الضخ ومع ثخانة العناصر والطبقات المراد تنفيذها بالخرسانة المقذوفة
 أما المعدات اللازمة من أجل تنفيذ الخرسانة المقذوفة فهي معدات بسيطة ولا تزيد عن ضاغط للهواء وخرطوم للمواد وخرطوم للمياه وأخر للهواء وفوهة صب ويلزم أحيانا مضخة ماء وخلاط ميكانيكي للخرسانة وسأقوم بعرض صور الخاصة بها إن شاء الله

ثانياً : الاستخدامات 
 تستخدم الخرسانة المقذوفة في العديد من الأعمال الإنشائية الخرسانية ويمكن أن تستخدم بصفة خرسانة عادية ويمكن أن تكون خرسانة مسلحة وعلى الأغلب تستخدم الخرسانة المقذوفة خرسانة مسلحة وسنورد فيما يلي بعض الاستخدامات على سبيل المثال 
 * تستخدم الخرسانة المقذوفة في أعمال اكساء الأنفاق مهما كان استخدام هذا النفق فهي يمكن أن تستخدم في أنفاق جر مياه الشرب للتجمعات السكنية ويمكن أن تستخدم في تبطين قنوات الصرف الصحي كما يمكن أن تستخدم في أنفاق الطرقات والسكك الحديدية بحيث تكون ذات صفة جمالية لإعطاء مظهر جيد للنفق من الداخل
ويمكن أن تكون هذه الطبقة الخرسانية المقذوفة لتقوية النفق أيضا وذلك بعد إضافة التسليح المناسب.
 * وتستخدم الخرسانة المقذوفة في أعمال كسوة قنوات الري في أعمال استصلاح الأراضي الزراعية ومشاريع الري، ويمكن أن تستخدم أيضا في تكسية البحيرات المتشكلة خلف سدود المياه
ذلك بسبب تمتع الخرسانة المقذوفة بكتامة عالية تساعد في الحد من تسرب المياه من القنوات.
 * كما تستخدم الخرسانة المقذوفة في تنفيذ القشريات والسقوف الخرسانية المسلحة ذات الثخانة القليلة والسطوح المائلة، حيث يمكن تنفيذ هذه العناصر باستخدام قالب خشبي من جهة واحدة فقط، وباستخدام تقنية الخرسانة المقذوفة لتنفيذ السطوح المائلة يتم توفير حجم كبير من الصعوبات الناجمة عن ضرورة تنفيذ الوجه الثاني من القالب الخشبي مع استمرار عمليات الصب، وبالنتيجة إلغاء فواصل الصب العديدة عند تنفيذ هذا النوع من منشآت الخرسانة المسلحة
 *وأهم استخدام لتقنية الخرسانة المقذوفة هو استخدمها لترميم المنشأت القائمة وتقويتها أو تدعيمها وذلك بسبب المواصفات العالية التي تتمتع بها الخرسانة المقذوفة والمرونة في تنفيذها، حيث يمكن تنفيذ قمصان خرسانية للعناصر الإنشائية القديمة بثخانة قليلة نسبياً، وباستخدام الخرسانة المقذوفة يمكن تقوية الجدران المسلحة وتلبيس الجدران الحجرية في المنشآت وجعلها أكثر مقاومة للقوى الأفقية، وكذلك توفر هذه التقنية إمكانية تنفيذ طبقات من الخرسانة المسلحة فوق القواطع المبينة من البلوك أو الآجر بحيث تصبح هذه الجدران تعمل وكأنها جدران قص 
 وبالخلاصة فإن الخرسانة المقذوفة دواء شاف لأمراض المنشآت القديمة والاستخدام الأوسع لهذه الطريقة هو في هذا المجال

ثالثاً : الميزات
 * تمتع الخرسانة المقذوفة بميزات عالية من ناحية المواصفات الفيزيائية والميكانيكية وذلك بسبب طريقة التنفيذ واستخدام نسب منخفضة بين الماء والإسمنت، حيث يتم التحكم بشكل كامل بنسبة الماء ونوعية الحصويات وضغط الهواء وأسلوب التنفيذ .
 * تتمتع الخرسانة المقذوفة بمقاومة عالية على الضغط، وبالمقارنة بين عينات نفذت من خلطة واحدة بطريقة الصب العادي والصب بضغط الهواء فإن العينات التي نفذت بضغط الهواء تكون ذات مقاومة مميزة إسطوانية أعلى بشكل واضح من العينات التي نفذت بالطريقة العادية.
 * تتمتع الخرسانة المقذوفة بكتامة عالية نتيجة تراص مكونتها تحت تأثير قوى الدفع نتيجة ضغط الهواء وبالتالي فإن الخرسانة ستكون ذات مسامية منخفضة الأمر الذي يرفع من كفاءة الخرسانة وديمومتها ومقاومتها للأحوال الجوية والتآكلات الفيزيائية والكيميائية التي ستتعرض لها أثناء استثمار المنشأ، وهي بهذه الحالة تؤمن حماية ممتازة لفولاذ التسليح.
 * تتمتع الخرسانة المقذوفة بقوى التصاق علية جداً بين الخرسانة الجديدة وسطح الخرسانة القديمة ، و يصل متوسط قوى الالتصاق بين السطحين إلى (30كغ/سم2) ، وهذا يفيد كثيراً في تخفيض الروابط الأفقية اللازمة لنقل القوى عبر جزئي الخرسانة القديمة والجديدة.

رابعا : طرائق التنفيذ
 * يتم تنفيذ الخرسانة المقذوفة بطريقتين تصنف وفقاً لطريقة إضافة الماء إلى الخلطة حيث يمكن إضافة ماء الجبل للخلطة قبل امرارها ضمن خراطيم ضغط الهواء وتسمى هذه الطريقة بالطريقة الرطبة، أما إذا كانت إضافة الماء للخلطة تتم في جسم القاذف فتسمى عند ذلك بالطريقة الجافة.

1- الطريقة الجافة:
* عند اتباع الطريقة الجافة ( الخلط على الناشف ) في تنفيذ الخرسانة المقذوفة تراعى الخطوات التالية :
 * يتم مزج الرابط الإسـمنتي مع الحصويات على الناشــف ويوضع المزيج في قمع التلقيم (الحاوية) ويضخ هذا المزيج عبر خرطوم الاتصال.
 * يتم الخلط بالماء ضمن جسم القاذف الذي يجب أن يزود بالماء من خلال موزع حلقي يخرج الماء منه تحت الضغط ويختلط بالمكونات الجافة.
وتتميز الطريقة الجافة لتنفيذ الخرسانة المقذوفة بما يلي:
 * يتم التحكم بكمية مياه الخلط عند فوهة القاذف وهذا يعني إمكانية أعلى لتحديد نسبة الماء للإسمنت في خلطة الخرسانة ، وهذا يؤدي إلى الحصول على خرسانة ذات مواصفات جيدة جداً.
 * وعند التنفيذ بالطريقة الجافة تكون مراقبة جودة الخلط من خلال تفحص الخرسانة بعد أن يتم قذفها على السطوح وبعد توضعها في المكان المراد التنفيذ عليه ، وهذا يعني انخفاض في المقدرة على مراقبة جودة الخلط.
 * بالطريقة الجافة تزداد إمكانية النقل إلى مسافات أطول عبر الخراطيم ، وهذا يقلل من ضرورة نقل التجهيزات كثيراً في الورشة.
* بما أن الخلط يكون عند فوهة القاذف فإن التحكم بالإقلاع والتوقف يكون أفضل بحيث تكون الضياعات أقل.
* بالطريقة الجافة نحصل على خرسانة ذات مقاومات ومواصفات عالية.

2- الطريقة الرطبة
* عند اتباع الطريقة الرطبة تراعى الخطوات التالية :
 * يكون خلط المواد بما فيها الماء في بداية العمل ومن ثم يوضع في غرفة التلقيم ويضخ عبر خرطوم الاتصال إلى فتحة القاذف.
* عند الرغبة في إضافة مسرعات التصلب يتم إضافتها عند فتحة القاذف .
* و يجب إعطاء كمية إضافية من الهواء المضغوط عند فتحة القاذف لزيادة سرعة القذف .
و تتميز الطريقة الرطبة لتنفيذ الخرسانة المقذوفة بما يلي:
* عند اتباع الطريقة الرطبة تتم مراقبة ماء الجبل عند حاوية جهاز الخلط.
 * يكون التأكد من جودة الخلط أفضل حيث أن مراقبة الخلط تكون ضمن جهاز الخلط مما يوفر مراقبة ذات جودة عالية.
 * في الطريقة الرطبة يكون الغبار الناجم عن عملية القذف أقل، وينصح باتباع الطريقة الرطبة عند تنفيذ العمل في منشآت قيد الاستخدام للحد من التأثير على التجهيزات المتوضعة في هذه المنشآت.
* اتباع الطريقة الرطبة في تنفيذ الخرسانة المقذوفة يعطي انتاجية عالية أكثر من الطريقة الجافة

خامسا : المواصفات الخاصة

1- المواصفات الميكانيكية والفيزيائية
 * تحدد المقاومة المميزة للخرسانة على الضغط حسب حاجة المصمم، وعند استخدام الخرسانة المقذوفة لأعمال التدعيم، يفضل أن تزيد مقاومة الخرسانة المقذوفة عن مقاومة الخرسانة القديمة بمقدار 50كغ/سم2 .
* متوسط قوة الالتصاق بين سطوح الالتحام على القص لا يقل عن (30 كغ/سم22) وذلك على جزرات قطرها 15سم وضمن تجربة القص بطريقة المقصلة gllotine حيث تطبق قوة القص بشكل موازي لسطح الالتصاق .
* يجب أن لا تزيد نسبة الماء إلى الإسـمنت ( w / c ) عن (0.4) وزناً في الطريقة الجافة و (0.455) في الطريقة الرطبة .
* يجب أن لا يقل الوزن الحجمي للخرسانة المقذوفة عن 2300 كغ/م3 .
سادساً : الإجراءات التمهيدية و تحضير السطوح لأعمال القذف
* تشمل هذه الفقرة إعداد السطح المعرض للقذف ووضع القالب والتسليح و ترتيبات التسليح وشروط الإرساء 0
1 - تحضير السطوح وتربيط قضبان التسليح :
 * من الضروري والهام جداً إزالة الأجزاء المتشظية ( القشور ) والأجزاء المتشققة بشكل كبير والمهترئة والسائبة والضعيفة عن السطح المعد للقذف وذلك باستخدام الوسائل المتاحة.
 * يحب أن يتم تربيط قضبان التسليح بعقد قوية مع بعضها البعض . باستخدام شريط التربيط بمقطع لا يقل عن (1.5mm) أو أكبر وذلك للتقليل ما أمكن من الاهتزازات طوال فترة القذف كما يجب الانتباه إلى عدم تضخيم عقد الربط للتقليل ما أمكن من تشكل الجيوب الرملية والفراغات الهوائية 0

2- الإرساء و التثبيت
 * تستخدم قطع خاصة لتثبيت حديد التسليح على سطوح القالب الموجود وذلك لتأمين الإرساء والاستناد , ويحدد التباعد الأعظمي بين نقاط التثبيت في كلا الاتجاهين بـ 100سم ويتم توزيع نقاط التثبيت بحيث تؤمن مجال كافي حول قضبان التسليح لتأمين الغطاء والتغليف الكافي .

3- التحكم بالاستقامات و السماكات 
 * يجب ضبط استقامات العمل المنفذ وسماكته وتحقيق سماكة التغظية الخرسانية اللازمة لحديد التسليح ، وذلك باستخدام القدد والأدوات الخاصة بضبط الاستقامة والسماكة.

4- فواصل الصب 
 * يجب الابتعاد ما أمكن عن فواصل الصب ذات الحروف الحادة لأنها تشكل مصدرا وبؤرة للخرسانة المرتدة عن القذف ويسمح بالفواصل ذات الحروف الحادة ( زاوية قائمة) في المناطق الخاضعة لإجهادات ضاغطة 0 وفي كل الأحوال وقبل استئناف العمل يجب إزالة كافة المواد المرتدة عن الفاصل وتنظيف السطوح بشكل جيد من آثار الرذاذ والغبار وترطيبها قبل متابعة العمل 0 

5- حماية السطوح والمنشـات المجـاورة 
* يجب اتخاذ كافة الإجرءات اللازمة لحماية السطوح والمنشآت المجاورة من الرزاز الناجم عن عملية القذف.

سادسا" الاختبارات
 * قبل البدء بالعمل يتم تنفيذ شرائح خرسانية بطريقة القذف تنفذ على سطوح صلبة ( صحيفة معدنية أو لوح خشبي متين مثلا ) ويمكن إنشاء عدة شرائح تمثل عدة خلطات خرسانية وتمثل الأوضاع المختلفة للقذف في المشـــروع( أفقي أو شاقولي ) والهدف من هذه الشرائح تنسيب خلطة خرسانية بدقة متناهية لإنتاج عينة ذات مقاومة مميزة أعلى من المقاومة التصميمية بما لا يقل عن 20%
 * ويجب أن يحتوي جزء من الشريحة على حديد تسليح مماثل لما هو عليه في المنشأ وذلك للتأكد مــــن وصول الخرسانة خلف القضبان وتغليفها بشكل جيد ويجب أن تكون الشريحة عريضة بشكل كاف يبين انتظام ونوعية القذف في المنشأ0
* بشكل عام يجب ان تكون الشريحة بشكل مربع لا يقل ضلعه عن ( 755 سم ) اما السماكة فهي نفسها كما في المنشأ بحيث لا تقل عن (7.5سم ) 0
و بعد تمام التصلب تؤخذ جزرات خرسانية أو مكعبات 0 قطر الجزرات لا يقل عن 7.5سم ونسبة l/dd لا تقل عن ( 1 ) وتختبر هذه الجزرة على الضغط عند العمر المحدد ب / 7 / و / 28 / يوم 

7- التعيير والمزج
 * إن التعيير والمزج وتحضير الخلطة على درجة كبيرة من الأهمية لإنجاح عملية القذف لذلك يجب العناية كثيراً بعمليات تعيير الخلطات وبشكل يومي ويجب توفر مراقبة شديدة لمزج الخلطات دون التساهل في ذلك. أ - التعيير :
إن المواد الداخلة في تركيب الخرسانة يمكن أن تعير بالوزن أو بالحجم0
 إن التعيير الوزني افضل فنيا ويمكن اعتماد التعيير الحجمي في المشاريع الصغيرة والمحدودة ،ويجب عند ذلك الانتباه بشكل دقيق إلى مشكلة انتفاخ الرمل التي تسبب أخطاء كبيرة في نسب الخلطة ، لذا يجب تحديد هذه النسبة بشكل مسبق ويومي كلما دعت الحاجة لذلك0 * في الطريقة الجافة يمكن تعيير الإسمنت بواحدة الكيس (العبوة 50 كغ ) والحصويات باستخدام العربات اليدوية أو الحاويات ( الدساكر ) المعيرة وزنيا 0
ب - المزج :
 أولا": الطريقة الجافة : يجب أن يحقق المزج سواء كان يدوياً أو آلياً توزيع الإسمنت والمواد المضافة بشكل متجانس على الحصويات وأن تغلف سطوح الحصويات بشكل كامل . 
 و لا يجوز إيقاف عملية المزج إلا بعد التأكد بالعين المجردة من اختفاء العروق الرملية في المزيج والتي يجب القضاء عليها تماما خشية تشكل الجيوب الرملية أثناء القذف
 يتم التأكد من جودة الترطيب المسبق بإجراء تجربة الكرة المشكلة باليد حيث تؤخذ كمية من المزيج وتوضع في باطن اليد وتضغط بأحكام وعند فتح اليد يمكن ملاحظة إحدى الحالات التالية : 
1- المزيج متفكك ومنفصل إلى أجزاء وهذا ما يدل على قلة نسبة الترطيب المسبق 0
2- المزيج متماسك بشكل طفيف أو متشقق فهذا ما يدل على كفاية الرطوبة 0
3- المزيج متماسك بشكل جيد ويوجد آثار مياه على اليد فهذا يدل على ارتفاع نسبة الترطيب 0
 * يجب ضخ المزيج مباشرة بعد إجراء عملية الترطيب المسبق ويرفض كل مزيج متكتل بسبب تأخر تنفيذه كما لا يمكن استخدام المواد المرتدة وإعادة ضخها ثانية 0
 ثانيا": الطريقة الرطبة : تمزج بالطريقة العادية مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار هبوط المخروط وعدم التأخر في ضخ البيتون وترفض كل كمية مضى على مزجهــا أكثر من نصف ساعة0
السماكات ونوعية العمل
 يمكن تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانة المقذوفة على مرحلة واحدة أو عدة مراحل حسب طبيعة العمل والضرورات الفنية كأن يخشى من ارتخاء الخرسانة المقذوفة وتساقطها في حال التنفيذ دفعة واحدة 0 
السطوح الشاقولية يمكن أن تنفذ طبقة واحدة أو عدة طبقات. 
أما السطوح الأفقية فتنفذ عادة طبقة واحدة 0
* ويبقى الحكم الأساسي في إختيار عدد الطبقات هو عدم تسلخ وارتخاء الخرسانة المقذوفة 00 إن الأجزاء المتسلخة أو المتدلية التي لا ينتبه إليها أو لا تزال تبقى مكمنا للشقوق الداخلية والفراغات مما يؤدي إلى ضعف بنية البيتون وعدم كتامته وعرضة لدخول المياه والتأثر بفعل التجمد كما تضعف سطوح الالتصاق بين مختلف الطبقات وفي حال التنفيذ على طبقات متعاقبة يجب اتخاذ الإجراءات التالية :
1- يتم الانتظار حتى تتصلب الطبقة السابقة قبل تنفيذ الطبقة اللاحقة 0
22- قبل المباشرة بتنفيذ الطبقة اللاحقة يجب إزالة كافة الأجزاء السائبة وغير المستوية والسطوح المزججة(التي لها بريق كالزجاج ) والمواد المرتدة والرذاذ المتراكم في الزوايا وذلك بكشطه أو باستخدام المسفاح الرملي أو بأي وسيلة أخرى مناسبة ويجب تنظيف حديد التسليح من العوالق بواسطة الفراشي في مرحلة مبكرة بعد انتهاء تنفيذ الطبقة الخرسانية وقبل تصلب العوالق 
33- قبل الانتقال من طبقة إلى أخرى يجب تفقد السطح الخرساني للتحقق من المتانة واكتشاف الفراغات الناتجة عن جيوب الارتداد أو ضعف الالتصاق والأجزاء المتدلية أو المتسلخة وكافة النقاط الهشة ثم يرطب السطح ويستأنف العمل من جديد ولا يجوز استخدام المركبات اللاصقة لتحشية الفراغات أو أي مركبات أخرى ويستحب دوما تخشين السطوح لتأمين التصاق الطبقة التالية 0
حالات توقيف العمل 
 * يجب توقيف العمل في حال تدني درجات الحرارة إلى درجة التجمد ما لم يتم تأمين وسيلة حماية ومصدر حراري لحماية الخرسانة المقذوفة من أثار التجمد والصقيع.
أعمال الإنهاء 
 يجب عدم المبالغة في أعمال الإنهاء للسطوح الخرسانية المنفذة وذلك خشية تشكل الشقوق ويتم استخدام القدة المجهزة بشفرة معدنية لتسوية السطح ثم تستخدم الموالج لتنعيم السطوح ما أمكن ولا مانع من استخدام المياه لتسهيل عملية التنعيم مع عدم الإفراط.
العناية بالخرسانة بعد الصب 
 تتم العناية بالخرسانة القذوفة تماما كما تتم العناية بالخرسانة العادية ولفترات زمنية مناسبة وذلك من ناحية تأمين الرش بالماء والتغطية في الأجواء الحارة والحماية من الصقيع في الأجواء الباردة .

​​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مايو 2017)

595



تصليح/تجديد السطح الخرساني بالاكساء بمونة الاسمنت المحسن بالبوليمر.
Self leveling polymer modified cement overlay​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مايو 2017)

596


حازم شعبان‎ 
اماكن وقف الصب فى الاسقف











​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مايو 2017)

597



أراؤكم يا مهندسينا..
الردود:
ده فاصل صب
الصب على مرحلتين بينهما وقت بين 15 الى 30 د
.
فاصل صب في مكان خطير الذي هو نقطة تلاقي الاحمال وهاذ طبعا غير مقبول...انا برأيي ضد فاصل الصب اصلا...وخاصة في الاساسات​​












​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2017)

محاور اللوحة....الاكسات 
والتنفيذ







​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مايو 2017)

598


يتم بناء 6 رصات بلوك في اليوم الواحد كحد أعلى
​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مايو 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مايو 2017)

599

الواح فايبر على شكل قرميد

​​










​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مايو 2017)

600



نبه مقاول السباكة مسبقا :
ان الاعمدة خط أحمر 
يمنع التكسير فيها نهائيا
وأي خرسانات.... ميد وكمر أيضا....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يوليو 2017)

601

#معلومة_ع_المحارة

لما تيجي تشتغل بؤج واوتار خد Offest من حائط الواجهة وشد خيط 
وكمان Offest من الحائط العمودي علية وشد خيط ,,, يبقي كدة ياباشا بقيت موازي للحوائط تماما ... بس لو الحوائط مش مزوية وفيها شطرة 5 سم مثلا هيبقي الخيط فية نفس الشطرة ... ودا مش سليم 








عشان كدة لازم تزوي الخيط قبل ماتبدأ تشتغل منة البؤج بتاعتك ,,, وقتها تأكد ان الحيز اللي انت فية هيبقي مزوي ومتربع كمان وشغلك هيبقي سليم 
وكمان شغل السيراميك وشغل الجبيسوم بورد هيبقوا مية مية 








لو فية سطح Fair Face بس فية مشكلة كبيرة في استواء السطح ومضطر تمحرة لازم تزمبرة كويس اووي عشان مونة المحارة تمسك فية كويس ..
لو فية عمود في نص حيز مفتوح زي اللي في الصورة ياريت تزوية وتهتم بتعريضة كويس اووي عشان مكشوف للعين





#محمد_صلاح
















​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 أغسطس 2017)

602


بناء البلوك لابد في الاركان ان يكون عاشق ومعشوق
بحيث تترابط جميع الصفوف مع بعضها 
و لا يتم الاكتفاء بترابط بعض الصفوف فقط
(كالبنيان يشد بعضه بعضا" ، وشبك بين اصابعه)
‎عبدالغني الجند‎



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2017)

603


فكرة



​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2017)

604

مبيض محارة برتبة فنان






​​











​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2017)

605

أيه العلاج....؟
.
التعشيش مشكله فعلا ولازم ملء التعشيش ده بخلطه مونه ورمل ومايه واصافات تماسك
.
هنا يوجدمشكلتين
الاولي التعشيش ناتج من عدم غزغز العمود
والثاني لاحضت ان نسبه الاسمنت قليله النسبه 
الكري والرمال
.
لا مشكلة ، لكن قم بالترميم بالجراويت ولكن بعد إزالة الأجزاء الهشة المعششة ونظافة المكان ودهانة بمادة الأديبوند لضمان التماسك بين الخرسانة القديمة والجديدة

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2017)

606


Yehia Karam
النهاردة وانا ف الموقع بلف ف العماير لقيت السقف دا بينقط طلعت فوق لقيت العامل بيخلط مونة للمباني فوق المكان دا
ملحوظة العماير اسكان اجتماعي تبع الجيش وأول مرة انزل الموقع دا النهاردة 
سمك البلاطة 10 سم سوليد سلاب تفتكروا لما عمل كدا ف سقف ف الحمام اية هيحصل لو متمش عزله جيدا








​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2017)

607


1576 سؤال للانترفيو فى الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية .

من اعداد الراحل م. أشرف فراج عباس جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناته


http://www.mediafire.com/file/xoicfsa7cqk5q23/1500+سؤال.pdf

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أغسطس 2017)

608

6 صور






مهم لمهندسي المواقع التنفيذية...
اهم ابليكشن للمهندس 
الموقع
​https://play.google.com/store/apps/details…









































تمت
​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أغسطس 2017)

609


( ميزان ماء للاعمدة jp )))
سهل وبسيط وتوفير للوقت ودقة في العمل
ميزان ماء للاعمدة موديل jp من شركة Sola العالمية بسيط للغاية لكنه فعال جدا.
* المنتج متاح في مصر بسعر 182 جنية بدلا من 282 جنية والدفع عند الاستلام بالاضافة للشحن مجانا.رابط الشراء من مصر: 

https://goo.gl/LHjH9y



​​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أغسطس 2017)

610



Ahmed Rabie
الشباب اللى بيبعتوا ال
cv ...
ماتبعتوش فى ايميل فاضى....
وفى الغالب اللى هيستقبله هيعرف انك مش بروفيشنال
ومش هيكلمك ولا هيرد عليك..
لذلك ,,
لما تيجى تبعت السى فى ...
اكتب فى الايميل مقدمه تحتوى على الاتى :
1- تحيه زى good morning , good afternoon ..او dear فلان
2- عبر عن انك سعيد انك بتتواصل مع الشخص ده..(حتى لو مش سعيد ياخى)..مش كدب ولا حاجه.!!
3- بين رغبتك فى الوظيفه اللى هتبعت ليها..
4- اكتب سطر او اثنين عن اهم مهاراتك ومؤهلاتك
5- اختم الايميل انك منتظر الرد او المقابله فى الوقت المناسب ليهم
6- تمنى لهم الخير..واكتب اسمك فى الاخر
..
مثال
..
Dear Mr. XYZ,
Hope this mail find you well ,
.
I am interested in applying for ........ as I believe my substantial experience in ..........
ABC ...has an excellent reputation for ........., I believe that I can make a significant contribution to your organisation.
In particular, I have (اتكلم عن مؤهلاتك ومهاراتك باختصار)
.
My CV is attached, providing further information on how my career background meets your requirements. I would welcome the opportunity to meet with you in person to discuss this further.
I look forward to hearing from you.
Regards
ABC (اسمك(
.
Tel: 01111111111( تليفونك)
.
الحاجات دى تفرق جدا مع الشركات خصوصا لو بتقدم فى شركه مالتى نايشونال..فركز فى الحاجات البسيطه دى.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2017)

شاي الموقع




​
​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2017)

611

Safwan Al Jghami
استشارة بعد ازن المهندسين المحترمين 
عندي بناء تتكون من ستة طوابق ولازلت في مرحلة الحفر الاساسات وقد وصلت الي عمق اربعة امتار ولا تزال التربة زراعية
.
الردود: 
تربه زراعيه تقصد تربه طينيه 
الغرض من الحفر الوصول لتربه متماسكه و تتحمل اجهادات المبني وهتلاقيها طينيه بردو 
لكن انت لو ف دماغك توصل للتربه الرمليه فدا مش هتعرفه غير من الجسات ورايي كفايه حفر اعملك طبقتين احلال كل طبقه ٣٠ سم رمل وزلط ٢/١ وادمكهم كويس واشتغل
.
اعمل سبر تربه اذا عميقه التربه التربه الزراعيه
اعمل اما حصيره او اساسات مستمره
.
عمل جسات للتربه والوصول الى منسوب التأسيس الصحيح 
حتى ولو نزلت 30 متر . لابد من عمل جسات ولو لم تجد تربه التاسيس بعد تقرير الجسه . يلجأ المصمم الى عمل تصميم خاص لهذه التربه وكيفيه الاحمال عليها .



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

612

Enas Salah‎

الأحلال
اسباب استخدام طبقات الأحلال 
1 - رفع منسوب التأسيس
2 - زيادة قدرة تحمل التربة
3 - البعد عن منطقة تأثير المياه الجوفية أو حماية الأساسات من تأثيرها و عادة ما تنفذ طبقات الأحلال بتربة أقوى من التربة الأصلية أو على الأقل
مساوية لها و يتم تنفيذها على طبقات لا يتعدى سمك الطبقة 30 سم و تدمك جيدامع الرش بالماء للوصول إلى اقصى دمك بأقل جهد دمك.


أنواع تربة الأحلال :
1 - تربة الرمل و الزلط : و تستخدم لرفع منسوب التأسيس أو زيادة قدرة تحمل التربة عند منسوب التأسيس بخليط من الزلط و الرمل بنسبة 2:1 أو 1:1

2 - الأحلال بالزلط : و تستعمل كمرشح أو نظام تصريف للمياه الجوفية بعيدا عن خرسانة الأساسات حيث تتحرك خلالها المياه الجوفية أفقيا 
لتستقبلها أنظمة الصرف و عادة سمك 15 سم من تربة الأحلال بالزلط كاف اهذا الغرض

3 - الأحال بالخرسانة الضعيفة (الأحلال المثبت ): عندما لا تجدى و سائل تصريف المياه الجوفية فى التخلص من كل المياه الجوفية 
عند منسوب التأسيس تنفذ طبقة أحلال من الخرسانة الضعيفة الأسمن قليلة المياه (مفلفلة ) حيث تدخل المياه الجوفية فى خلطة هذه الخرسانة الضعيفة .

4 - الإحلال بالرمل : يستخدم الرمل لرفع المنسوب أو تخفيض الاجهادات على التربة الأصلية نظرا لرخص ثمن الرمل نسبيا 
و يستخدم الرمل الخشن كطبقة احلال فى حالة التربة القابلة للانتفاخ حيث يعمل كطبقة مرنة لامتصاص الانتفاخ الناتج عن التربة الأصلية

5 - طبقة النظافة : و تستخدم عند حدوث ترويب للتربة الناعمة أو فوران للتربة الرملية و ذلك فى وجود المياه الجوفية 
و تستخدم طبقة بسمك 15-20سم من الرمل أو الزلط و الرمل لتنفيذ الأساسات فوقها
تربة الاحلال يتم اللجؤ اليها عندما تكون التربه الاصليه غير صالحه للتاسيس للمنشأ المراد اقامته عليها وعدم صلاحية التربة 
يتمثل في
1- ان تكون التربة ذات هبوط تفاضلي كبير لا يتناسب مع الاحمال القادمه من المنشأ - وقد تتناسب مع منشأ اخر ذات احمال اقل
2- ان تكون التربه عالية الانتفاش - اي تزداد تغيراتها الحجمية بمجرد وصول المياه اليها وتقل في حالة الجفاف مما يؤدي الي تاثيرات خطيرة علي المنشأ
3- ان تكون التربه لها قابليه عاليه للانهيار بمجرد زيادة نسبة الرطوبه بها نتيجه تسربات مياه ايضا 
- ويحدث الانهيار القصي لها تبعا لذلك مما يؤدي الي مشاكل خطيرة ايضا بالمنشأ
4- ان تكون التربه الاصليه عند منسوب التاسيس لا تستطيع تحمل الاحمال القادمة من المنشا 
-اي انها ذات جهد قليل لا يتناسب مع تلك الاحمال فيتم عمل الاحلال لزيادة الجهد عند منسوب التاسيس
- وسمك طبقة الاحلال يتوقف علي الجهد الذي تستطيع تحمله الطبقه التي يتم عمل الاحلال عليها 
-ودي بترجع حسب تتابع الطبقات في الموقع والمستدل عليه من تقرير التربه
5- اذا زادت نسبة الاملاح كلوريدات او كبريتات عن حدود معينه حسب الكود مما يؤدي الي اضرار بالاساسات
6- ن الترب الجبسية (التي فيها نسبة الجبس عالية ومؤثرة وحسب تقرير الفحص المختبري لمكونات التربة )
تحتاج الى استبدال لان الجبس ذو قابلية ذوبان عالية في الماء خاصة بوجود
الاهتزاز اوحركة الماء المار من خلال هذه التربة .
وبالنسبة لنوع التربه المستخدمه في الاحلال فيجب ان تكون خاليه من جميع العيوب السابقه ولا علاقه لتربة الاحلال بالتربه الاصليه 
- يعني تربة الاحلال لازم يتعمل عليها اختبارات انها صالحه للتاسيس​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

613

إليكم ملفات مهمة لتصميم م و تنفيذ حمامات السباحة خطوة بخطوة
https://goo.gl/7NyyfD





​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

614





​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

615






​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

616




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

617







​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

618

3 صور



من متطلبات الأمان فى الموقع تغطية أسياخ التسليح بـ Rebar Cap كما بالصور
من متطلبات الامان فى الموقع وضع حواجز حول الفتحات بالبلاطات safety barriers
لا خير فى كاتم العلم
جروب المكتبة الانشائية للمهندس المدنى​​





















​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 سبتمبر 2017)

مش أتعلم لغة.....لا
ألعب لغة....
حتلعب أيه انجليزي....ولاه فرنسي ...ولاه ألماني....ولاه....ألخ
ألذ من الجيمز games
للكبار و الصغار
.
للأندريد...أكتب في play store 
Duolingo

للابتوب و pc....أدخل للموقع 
www.duolingo.com
التحميل مجانا

​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 سبتمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 سبتمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 سبتمبر 2017)

لما الكهرباء تقطع ونسيت ال save





​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 سبتمبر 2017)

619

Water stop 
اوعي تنسي الكيكر 
شكرا ليكم
بيتركب في الخزانات....لمنع نفاذ المياة من بين فواصل الخرسانة بين الصبات المختلفة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 سبتمبر 2017)

620

Meriem Mukh Bdk
أسباب تكسر حواف الأعمدة:
.
* عدم صلاحية الخشب.
* عدم تنظيف الخشب و دهانه بالزيت
* عدم رش الخشب بالماء قبل الصب.
* عدم تجانس الخلطة الخرسانية.
* عدم دمك الخرسانة أثناء الصب.
* عدم رش الماء بعد الصب بأربع ساعات ولعدة مرات.
* فك الخشب قبل مرور 48 ساعة.
* عدم الطرق على الخشب لحظة الفك بطرقات خفيفة وبسيطة لعزل الخشب عن الخرسانة. 




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 سبتمبر 2017)

621

العمود دا مصبوب بزيادة ي جماعه ايه الحل وهل دا هيضر الحديد السفلي ولاممكن نسيبه عادي ؟
.
لو البروز اعلى من الكفر (البسكوته ) يفضل التكسير وخاصة ادا بارز جدا
.
واضح انه في حدود ٢.٥ سم فلاداعي للتكسير ويعتبر غطاء خرساني







​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 سبتمبر 2017)

622




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 سبتمبر 2017)

623

Qasem Ali
في مواد حديثة عبارة عن حبيبات تستخدم للرفع و يكون وزنها اقل







​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 سبتمبر 2017)

مهندسي المواقع المعماريين










​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 سبتمبر 2017)

624


مقالة عن السيراميك


...أهم النصائح التى يجب معرفتها قبل شراء السيراميك ((( اولا الخامات المصنع منها البلاط )))
بالنسبة لأنواع الفرز هيا هيا بكل الظروف ، يعنى متفكرش ان دى خامة ودى خامة لاء هيا نفس الخامات
ونفس الشغل البلاطة الفرز الاول بتكون جنبها الفرز التانى ع الخط او الفرن ، 
طيب نختار ايه اول ولا تانى ؟؟ 
هقولك بالأرضيات التانى كويس جدا لأن غالبا العيوب اصلا مش هتعرفها ومش هتشوفها بعد التبليط7
لان الارضيات بعيدة عن العين لكن لو تقدر تجيب أول دا يرجعلك



 . 
وفي الحوائط انت وقدرتك ، التانى كويس وعيوبة احنا بس اللى نلاحظها عشان شغالين بالصناعة
وبتكون عيوب طفيفة لكن لو عندك قدرة مادية تشترى اول يكون أفضل بالحوائط الكلام للي بيخاف من التانى ليكون فيه مشاكل تخوفة .
يعنى من الاخر شيل من بالك ان دى خامة ودى خامة لاء كله واحد للشركة الواحدة ومن نفس الخامات 
سواء الاول او التانى او التالت او الرابع او الهالك حتى ( لكن لكل شركة تركيبتها الخاصة وخامتها المختلفة عن الشركات الأخري ) 
يعنى الكلام لما تستقر على موديل اجيبه اول ولا تانى

(((( ثانيا وصف عيوب البلاط )))) 
اول شيئ الكلام ع الفرز الاول والتانى المفروض العيوب دى متكونش موجودة فيهم .

اهم 4 عيوب تاخد بالك منهم :-
1- فرق المقاسات 
ودى ممكن تكتشفها انك تجيب كرتونة كاملة وتاخد البلاط وترصة زى مكان بالكرتونة على سطح مستوى 
وتحط فوق مسطرة عليهم مع بعض وتلاحظ ان كان فيه اى ضوء بيمر من بين احد البلاطات والمسطرة 
لكن لو عندك قدمة قياس أو بوكليز قياس طبعا دى هتوضح اكتر .
2- التقوس 
ودى بنفس الطريقة اللي فاتت بالرص لكن كل بلاطة عكس الاخري بمعنى الوش بالوش والظهر بالظهر 
لو فيه تقوس هيظهر مسافات بين البلاط وتماس بالاطرف فقط ، والطريقة التانية انك تحط اضلاع البلاطة
على شعاع البصر عشان تشوف استقامتهم ودى الأوضح . 
3- التونات واختلاف درجات اللون 
ودة معناها انك ممكن تلاقي بلاطة غامقة وبلاطة فاتحة لنفس الموديل وتعرفها بانك تاخد بالك هل البائع باع ليك الكمية
كلها تون واحد ولا تونات مختلفه من البيانات اللي مطبوعة ع الكرتونة ولو فيه تونات مختلفة ككميات ممكن تنسق توزيعها 
بالغرف لكن اللي بقصدة تونات بالكرتونة الواحدة او التون الواحد ، ودى تعرفها عن طريق فتح كرتونة كامل او اتنين
وترصهم ع الارض وتشوف هل البلاط كله درجة واحدة باللون ولا فيه بلاطة اغمق وافتح ؟ طيب لو لقيت فرق 
عشان تتأكد من الفرق دة بدل وضع البلاط المختلف اعكسة مع الاغمق او الافتح اذا استمر الفرق واضح يبقي فيه درجات مختلفة
لكن لو تبدل الفرق بتبديل البلاطة فدة اختلاف اضاءة فقط والبلاط مفيش فيه تونات 
( لكن يستثنى من ذلك بعض التصميمات اللى بتكون عبارة عن مقاطع مختلفة داخل البلاطة دى تصميمها كدا وبتكون فى الرخامى 
والخشب لتحاكى الشكل الطبيعي المختلف والمتغير من قطعة لأخرى فى الخشب أو الرخام ) 
4- تتأكد ان الفرز فعلا مطابق يعنى الاول مفيش فيه عيوب فعلا والتانى عيوبة مش ملحوظة ودى هنتكلم عنها بنقطة منفصلة 
وقبل متشتري تتأكد من البائع ان لو ظهر مشكلة وعيوب تصنيع بعد التركيب فيه معاينة من الشركة والتعويض ان وجدت مشكلة

(((( ثالثا:- عيوب السطح )))) 
1- النمش :- والنمش عبارة عن ثقوب صغيرة جدا على سطح البلاطة . 
2- الدبابيس :- عبارة عن ثقب غائر بسطح البلاطة عمقة أعمق من النمش . 
3- الغليان :- عبارة عن فقعات صغيرة بسطح البلاطة منها اللي اتفتحت ومنها المقفوله اللي لو ضغط عليها بأي شيء حاد تتكسر . 
التلات مشاكل اللي فاتوا مشكلتهم انهم بيجمعوا اتساخ بيصعب تنظيفة ببعض للحالات . 
4- عيوب الطباعة :- ودى تظهر لما تشوف عدد من البلاطات جنب بعض هل الطباعة منتظمة ولا فية ترحيل وعدم انتظام بالطباعة العادية
( السلك سكرين ) او خطوط طولية بالطباعة الانكجيت او اختلاف درجات الألوان . 
5- الشروخ :- ودى بتكون واضحة بسطح البلاط خصوصا على الأطراف بيكون فيه الجليز غائر ( فرز تالت ) . 
6- لممان الجليز :- عبار عن اجزاء بسطح البلاطة خصوصا الاطراف الجليز حصل فيه تجميع بنقطه معينة وكشف الجزء اللي بجوارها . 
7- التقشير :- عبار عن تقشير الجليز وانفصاله عن البطانة او البودى . 
8- التشقق الابري :- كريزنج او كراكس ودة مبيكونش ظاهر اوى إلا لو دققت فيه كويس وطريقة كشفة بتكون عن طريق صبغة 
اى لون بمياة بيتمسح بيها سطح البلاطة لو فيه تشقق هيسحب من الصبغة وهيظهر التشقق ودة بيكون غالبا بسطح الجليز 
وسببة عدم توافق تمدد وانكماش الجليز مع البودى ( فرز تالت ) . 
9- عضعضة :- دى بتكون ناتجة عن عيوب كبس وبتكون عبارة عن عدم انتظام الحواف بسبب عيوب بفورم المكبس . 
10- الرايش :- عبارة عن رايش اسود على سطح البلاطة واحيانا الوان اخرى وبتكون بشكل غير منتظم بالبلاطة 
وبيكون بسبب الفرن غالبا أو رواسب بالخامات . 
11- الخشونة بالجليز المط:- دى بتكون في البلاط المط والسبب عدم انصهار الجليز جيدا ومشكلتها ان تنظيفها صعب 
وتعرفها بان لو اى مكان بالبلاطة خشن عرضته لاتساخ وحاولت تمسحة فكان مسحة صعب .
العيوب دى كلها المفروض متكونش موجودة بالفرز الاول وبعضها خفيف جدا بالفرز التانى وبتزيد حجمها بالفرز الثالث . 
12- التصديف :- ودا عبارة عن تجعيد بسطح الجليز اللامع بشكل واضح بيكسر الضوء عليه والحكم عليها 
بقى حسب ماتراه انت لكن كلما كان السطح مفرود زى الزجاج بيكون شكل البلاط أجمل خصوصا بالحوائط .

((( رابعاً تحديد احتياجاتك من السيراميك )))
1- لازم تاخد مقاساتك مضبوطة جدا لكل مكان على حدة يعنى الصالة لوحدها كل غرفة لوحدها والحمام والمطبخ والطرقات
كل شيئ لوحدة لأن وانت بتشترى ممكن تلاقى حاجة عجباك والكمية مش هتكفي فبتجيب مثلا منها للصالة وحاجة تانية للغرف والمطبخ شيئ والحمام شيئ وهكذا .
2- زود من احتياجك الفعلى بحدود 5% من الكمية لو هتبلط بشكل عادى وتزود اكتر شوية لو هتعمل شغل تقطيع وأشكال بالتبليط لأن الهدر بيزيد مع كثرة التقطيع . 
3- اعمل حسابت تحتفظ بعد التبليط بكميات من كل موديل وليكن متر أو اتنين من كل موديل ودا مش لازم يعنى بس بنصح بيه 
عشان لو حصل كسر او احتاجت تكسر بمكان بلاعة او ماسورة مياه بعد كدا لمشكلة ما مش هتلاقى نفس الموديل والتون
فلو جبت اى شيئ تانى هيكون واضح الفرق لكن وجود كميات معاك ممكن تستخدمها فيما بعد فى اصلاح اى كسور بدون ما تتعب وتلف وتدور او تغير كمية كبيرة . 
4- أنصح بشراء سكلو جاهز بدلا من تقطيع بلاط للسيف اللى تحت الجاهز شكلة أرقى وغالبا أوفر التقطيع شكلة مش حلو
وكمان اللى بيبلط هيزود اجرة عشان التقطيع غير ان ممكن يهدر معاك لو البلاط قوى شوية وبتحسب كميتك من السكلو دا
بقياس محيط الحيطان كلها (متر طولى) وبيتباع بالمتر الطولى . 
5- لما تختار مط فى المطبخ خلى بالك ملمسة يكون ناعم مش خشن جدا عشان تنضفة بسهوله ، 
6- الحمامات يفضل مط ويفضل لو عليه طبقة بروتكشن حماية بتكون طباعة بارزة
أو البلاطة نفسها فورمة فيها مجزعة ودا بيقلل من التزحلق ع البلاط . 
7- فى الشقق البورسلين مش هيضيف مميزاته ليك يعنى القوة والتحمل مثلا لكن هتستفاد بلمعانه العالى
لكن يفضل لو هتشترى لمكان فى احتكاك وحركة دائم زى طرقات ومحلات مثلا يفضل البورسلين ولا ينصح بالسيراميك ....
..
منقول

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 سبتمبر 2017)

مساءكم عمارة....











​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2017)

625

Jbrki Aldebaish

ما هو الخطاء في تنفيذ العمود؟ مع ذكر السبب
.
زياده الكانات الداخليه ... مما يؤدى اللى حدوث تعشيش بالخرسانه
.
وضع البسكوت خاطئ المفروض البسكوت يوضع رأسى عالكانات وليس افقى على حديد التسليح
.
الاشاره اعتقد قصيره اقصر من 1 متر
.
العمود مش في وسط القاعده الا اذا كان عمود جار 
.
هل هناك أخطاء أخري؟










​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2017)

الفارق بين انك تدى المعلومة للعميل وانت لاففها فى ورقة لحمة 
وبين انك تديله نفس المعلومة وانت لاففها فى ورقة هدايا

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 ديسمبر 2017)

​رجعت من الشغل لقيتهم عاملين عدس وفيه التشققات دي 
من الواضح ان الخلطه العدسيه المياه فيها كانت قليله ولم يتم معالجه سطح العدس بعد الصب
​




​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يناير 2018)

626

_خطورة التأسيس على تربة غير صالحة

خطورة التأسيس على سطح التربة مباشرة























_​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يناير 2018)

627





​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2018)

لا شئ يُضاهي أحساس طالب عمارة بعد تسليم المشروع 












​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2018)

628






لحل مشكلة كثافة الحديد
استخدام طريقة الحزم bundle وذلك بجمع سيخين أو أكثر مع بعضهم...​لكن يتم اللجوء لهذه الحالة عندما يكون عدد الاسياخ كثيرة وخوفا من التعشيش فبيكون السخين او الثلاثة متلاصقين شغالين مع بعض



​
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2018)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2018)

ذهب عامل إلى الصيدلية وقال للصيدلي: هل لديك مرهم للأسمنت؟
فضحك الصيدلي منه ساخرًا وقال له نعم لدينا، ولدينا مرهم للحجر وللحديد.
هل تريد نوعية ممتازة مستوردة أم نوعية عاديّة مصنوعة في البلاد؟فقال الرجل: اعطني النوعية الممتازة المستوردة.​ردّ عليه الصيدلي ساخرًا: إنّها غالية، أقول لك ذلك مقدّمًا. ثمّ انهمر ضاحكًا.رفع العامل يديه أمام الصيدلي وقال له: إنّي عامل أشتغل في الاسمنت،
وقد علق الاسمنت في يديّ ولا أستطيع أن ألمس وجه ابنتي الصغيرة لكي أداعبها.
إذا كانت النوعية الممتازة المستوردة التي لديك تزيل هذا الاسمنت، فاعطني إياها وسأتدبّر ثمنها.تجمّدت الضحكات الساخرة للصيدلي على شفتيه ورأى نفسه حقيرّا صغيرًا کما لم یراها من قبل.
فهو لم يحضن أطفاله منذ زمن ولم يدللهم
ولم يحن عليهم ابداالفقر فقر القلوب وليس الجيوب.





​
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 فبراير 2018)

629

شغل نحاته اسمنتية ... انا شايفه احسن من ال grc ايه رأيكم مع العلم اول مره اشتغله
​​*Mina Karam*



​​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 فبراير 2018)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2018)

630


هل شغل اللحام بين الأسياخ شغل صح ولا غلط؟!
.
الأجابات:
شغل مرفوض اللحام ممنوع الا في ظروف وشروط خاصة
.
الصح أنه يتوصل بكبلر
.
طبعا غلط جداااااا ويستبدل مكانها كابلر يتم صناعته من حديد صب يتقلوظ من الناحيتين 
وكذالك الاسياخ تتقلوظ ويتربط ربط بدراع عزم لحد ما يقفل تماما ال 10 سم القلوظه . 
ودا يستخدم لتوفير الهدر في حديد في حال المنشآت العاليه او المنشآت كثيرة الاعمدة




















​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 فبراير 2018)

631​
​ساعات المعماري بينساها في مشاريعه
​علي احمد عامر
معلومه في سؤال هندسي ,,,,,,,,,,, ماهو الفرق بين فاصل التمدد وفاصل الهبوط في المنشأة الخرسانيه؟
.
فاصل التمدد يبداء من فوق القاعدة مباشرة حتى أنهاية البناء من أعلى بينما فاصل الهبوط يبدأ من القواعد نفسها
.​فاصل تمدد يصمم من اجل تغيرات درجة لحرارة التي تطرأ على المبنى ...
اما فاصل لهبوط من اجل اختلاف الاحمال
.
فاصل التمدد بيتعمل نتيجه تغير ف درجات الحرارة وبيتعمل كل ٣٠ متر ف المباني و ١٢ متر ف الاسوار وبيكون بسمك ٢ سم وبيتحط فوم اما الهبوط فده بيكون نتيجه حاجات كتيرة مبني حديث وجمبه قديم او مبني عالي وجمبه واطي او تغير ف التربه وهكذا وبيتعمل من الاساسات لنهايه المنشأ
.
فاصل الهبوط يؤخذ بين كتلتين عند اختلاف الحمولات بين الكتلتين واختلاف منسوب التاسيس واختلاف نوع التربة اما فاصل التمدد لاسباب تتعلق بالحرارة والرطوبة يؤخذ في المنشات حوالي كل 30 - 45 متر​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 فبراير 2018)

632


عندي كمرة ٢٥ *٧٠ يوجد ٨ صواعد كهربيه هل لها تاثير ع قطاع الكمرة ؟؟
.
الأجابة:
غلط هندسي فضيع حشو الكمره بانابيب الكهرباء بهذا الحجم !! الكمره لن تؤدي وظيفتها المحسوبه..
توزيع الانابيب علي البلاطه وعلي ابعاد كافية ضروري



​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2018)

633

عندما يبدع الحداد




.
من التعليقات
Mohammed Mahmoud Tamam
جميل ماشاء الله . بس ده cnc
.
cnc : القص الأتوماتيك الماكينة
عموما عمل مميز ورائع....في الأختيار و التشطيب 







​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2018)

634​

​Sameh Omar
غلطان...مين قال إن دى بلكونه...
دى مجرد بلاطه عشان تتحط عليها الوحده الخارجيه لجهاز التكييف
​


​​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 مارس 2018)

635





​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 مارس 2018)

636


خلي بالك من المقص ياهندسة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 مارس 2018)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2018)

637

​سؤال الناس بتسأل كتير في التنفيذ و الديكور​
#معلومه_علي_الماشي
​مشاكل البورسلين 
البورسلين زي أي ماتريال في الدنيا بتتمدد و بتنكمش بفعل الحرارة و الرطوبه.. فمشكلة فرقعة و طقطة البروسلين بقى بتحصل لما يكون راكب بنفس طريقة السيراميك بحيث مايكونش بينه و بين بعضه فيه أي عراميس أو لحامات و اللي بنسميه بورسلين قطع ليزر.. طبعاً شكله بيكون جميل بس مع تمدد البورسلين في الصيف البلاطه عاوزة تتمدد.. و نتيجه ضغط البلاطات على بعضها فبتبدأ بعض البلاطات تفك من المونه بتاعتها و تسيب الأرض..
بيساعد على كده كمان إن البورسلين ضهره بيكون ناعم مقارنةً بالسيراميك و عشان كده بيفك من المونه بسهوله..
المشكله دي بتظهر أكتر كمان في البورسلين الصيني تحديداً و بالذات في المقاسات الكبيرة منه لأن معامل التمدد الحراري ليه بيكون كبير فبيتمدد أكتر مع تغير درجات الحرارة
طب عشان المشكله دي ماتحصلش.. نعمل إيه؟
عشان نمنع إن المشكله دي تحصل.. قدامنا خطوتين.. الأولى إننا نسيب مسافات 1 مم بين البورسلين و بعضه عشان نسمح للبورسلين إنه يتمدد براحته من غير مايفك..
و التانيه هي إننا نزود قوى التماسك بين البورسلين و المونه اللي تحته و ده عشان نعمله بنستخدم مواد اللصق الجاهزة من شركات الكيماويات بنحطها على ضهر البلاطات و بنرش ضهر البلاطات بشويه رمل عشان يبقى خشن مش ناعم و نسيبها تنشف لمدة يوم كامل... و أثناء التركيب لازم نزود محتوى الأسمنت في المونه عن المعتاد و كمان بنحط إضافه على المونه زى الأديبوند عشان التماسك و الديمومة ...
و هل المشكله دي لو حصلت فعلاً و البورسلين بدأ يفك من الأرض ليها علاج و لا لأ..؟
للأسف دي من المشاكل اللي حلها مش دايماً بينجح بس فيه طريقه بتتعمل بنحاول بيها ننقذ ما يمكن إنقاذه و هي إننا بنفتح أماكن معينه بين بعض البلاطات بالصاروخ و بنحقن منها لباني أسمنت مضاف إليه أديبوند و طبعاً نتائجها مش دايماً بتنجح
المشكله إن أغلب الصنايعيه و بعض المهندسين بيكونوا مش عارفين الطريقه الصح لتركيب البورسلين و بيركبوه بالطريقه العاديه بالمونه زي السيراميك .. 
Details EG​





​


----------

